# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  جدول مباريات كاس العالم بالبرازيل 2014م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات الدور الأول ومواعيدها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجموعة الاولى




المجموعة الثانية


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجموعة الثالثة




المجموعة الرابعة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجموعة الخامسة



المجموعة السادسة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجموعة السابعة



المجموعة الثامنة



*

----------


## KING1

*كسلاوي يارائع الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا ليك يا كسلاوي
.. المشكلة حنحضرها ويييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور كسلاوي . . . المتعة الحقة لكرة القدم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً حبيبنا كسلاوي يا متميز ربي يحفظك ويغطيك
المواعيد حا تكون مزعجة للغاية او شبه مستحيلة
غايتو الا كان الواحد ياخد إجازة سنوية مخصوص

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*باقة الجزيرة فى السعودية مع الجهاز اكثر من١١٠٠ريال
والمواعيد سيئة مع الدوام،
يعنى ما عارفين كيف
                        	*

----------


## احمد سليمان احمد

*شكرا كسلاوي كما عودتنا دائما
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمى أوروبا تنتقل إلى كأس العالم وتشيلسي يكتسح الجميع

 نشرت صحيفة ديلي ميل الإنجليزية تقريرا مثيرا يتحدث عن أبرز لاعبين الأندية الذين سيشاركون في كأس العالم رفقة منتخباتهم.
وجاءت القائمة زرقاء بقوة بوجود أقراد تشيلسي بقيادة ديفيد لويز نجم المنتخب البرازيلي، الذي سيلعب مونديال كأس العالم في البرازيل، وهو ما أعتبره اللاعب حلم تحقق إلى حقيقة.
وقد قالت الصحيفة أن أغلب الوجوه الألماني التي مع بايرن ميونيخ ستكون متواجدة في كأس العالم.
قبل أن تتحول البوصلة نحو الدوري الإسباني، ليغزو المونديال العمالقة الثلاث برشلونة وريال مدريد وأتلتيكو مدريد.
وجاءت أندية الدوري الإنجليزي الأكثر تواجدا في المونديال، بوجود الخمس الكبار، قطبي مدينة مانشستر وتشيلسي آرسنال، وليفربول المتألق هذا الموسم وآرسنال أيضاً.
ثم تفرقت الأندية التي ستبعث لاعبيها إلى كأس العالم بين الدوري الألماني والروسي والإيطالي تقريبا بالتساوي.
في هذا التقرير البسيط نضع بين أيديكم أبرز الأندية التي بعثت عددا كبيرا من لاعبيها إلى مونديال البرازيل..

1- تشليسي الإنجليزي في القيادة برحيل 18 لاعب نحو البرازيل 
 2- مانشستر يونايتد وبايرن ميونيخ في المركز الثاني بوجود 16 نجماً 
 3- نابولي الإيطالي ينفرد بتواجد 14 لاعبا في منتخباتهم 
4- برشلونة وريال مدريد ومانشستر سيتي بمشاركة 13 نجماً
5- يوفنتوس وآرسنال وليفربول سيشارك منهم 12 لاعبا
6- أتلتيكو مدريد سيشارك منه 11 لاعبا تألق بشكل لافت هذا الموسم 
 7- بورتو وإنتر ميلان وإسي ميلان وزينيت الروسي سيشارك منهم 10 لاعبين
8- بوروسيا دورتموند الألماني وباريس سان جيرمان الفرنسي برصيد 8 لاعبين
9- ساوثهامبتون وشالكه وروما في المركز الأخير بـ7 نجوم 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأكيد اللوائح المبدئية للاعبين في البرازيل 2014

تم التأكيد على اللوائح المبدئية للمنتخبات المشاركة في كأس العالم البرازيل 2014 FIFA حيث اختارت المنتخبات الإثنين والثلاثين المشاركة اللاعبين الذين سيمثلون بلادهم في العرس العالمي ابتداءاً من 12 يونيو/حزيران المقبل.
ويمتلك كل مدرب حتى 2 يونيو/حزيران المقبل من أجل تقليص اللائحة إلى 23 لاعباً للمشاركة في البطولة.
وسيتم الإعلان عن التشكيلات النهائية يوم 5 يونيو/حزيران في الساعة 12:00 بتوقيت وسط أوروبا على موقع FIFA.com بالإضافة إلى السير الذاتية الخاصة بكل اللاعبين المشاركين في الحدث الأبرز في العالم. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فان خال وضع ثقته في هؤلاء النجوم



أعلن المدير الفني للمنتخب الهولندي "لويس فان خال"، قائمة الـ23 لاعباً –النهائية- التي ستسافر على متن الطائرة المتجهة إلى البرازيل بعد أيام قليلة لرفع علم الطواحين البرتقالية في بطولة كأس العالم 2014، وذلك دون حدوث مفاجآت غير متوقعة، حيث أدرج المدرب المُخضرم كل الأسماء الرنانة المتاحة، وفي المقدمة "فان بيرسي، شنايدر، كويت، روبين، هونتيلار ودي يونج".
ويُعتبر نجم توتنهام السابق وهامبورج الحالي "رافاييل فاندير فارت" أبرز الغائبين عن التشكيلة الهولندية، بعد تعرضه لإصابة في ربلة الساق منتصف الأسبوع الماضي، على إثرها تأكد غيابه عن الملاعب لفترة لن تقل بأي حال من الأحوال عن الشهر ونصف، ليضطر صاحب الـ62 عاماً لاستبعاده من معسكر المنتخب.
واختار مدرب بايرن ميونخ الأسبق الثلاثي جاسبر كيلسين، ميشيل فورم وتيم كرول في مركز حراسة المرمى، إلا أنه استبعد مدافع تشيلسي الأعسر فان أنهولت الذي قضى آخر ثلاث سنوات مع فيتس آرنهايم على سبيل الإعارة، بالإضافة إلى مدافع مانشستر سيتي "كريم رقيق" –المعار لأيندهوفن- الذي لم يُقدر له البقاء ضمن القائمة النهائية بعد ظهوره الأول مع المنتخب أمام فرنسا في المباراة الودية التي انتهت بفوز الديوك بثنائية نظيفة مارس الماضي.

وجاءت اختيارات فان خال على هذا النحو

حراسة المرمى
جاسبر كيلسين (أياكس)، ميشال فورم (سوانسي سيتي)، تيم كرول (نيوكاسل يونايتد)

الدفاع
"بول فيرهاج (أوجسبورج)، داريل جانمات (فينورد)، جويل فيلتمان (أياكس)، ستيفان دي فريج (فينورد)، رون فلار (أستون فيلا)، برونو مارتينز إيندي (فينورد)، تيرنس كونجولو (فينورد)، دالي بليند (أياكس).

الوسط
ليروي فير (نوريتش سيتي)، نايجل دي يونج (ميلان)، جوردي كلاسي (فينورد)، جوناثان دي جوزمان (سوانسي)، جورجينو فينالديوم (إيندهوفن)، ويسلي شنايدر (جلطة سراي).

الهجوم
"آريين روبين (بايرن ميونخ)، روبن فان بيرسي (مانشستر يونايتد)، كلاس يان هونتيلار (شالكه)، ديرك كويت (فناربخشة)، جيرمان لينس (دينامو كييف)، ممفيس ديباي (ايندهوفن).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديل بوسكي يُسدل الستار على قائمة المنتخب الإسباني المشارك في مونديال البرازيل



أعلن المدير الفني للمنتخب الإسباني "فيثنتي ديل بوسكي" أسماء قائمة الـ23 لاعباً التي ستسافر إلى البرازيل الأسبوع المُقبل لتمثيل الماتدور في بطولة كأس العالم 2014، وجاء على رأس القائمة مهاجم أتليتكو مدريد "دييجو كوستا" الذي كان مرشحاً للخروج بداعي إصابته التي ألمت به أثناء مشاركته في مباراة نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا.
وعلى الرغم من أن البرازيل الأصل كان مصدر قلق بسبب إصابته التي تفاقمت بعد مشاركته أمام ريال مدريد في نهائي دوري الأبطال الذي انتهى بفوز الملكي برباعية مقابل هدف على ملعب دا لوش، إلا أن صاحب الـ62 عاماً، أصر على بقائه ضمن القائمة النهائية، على حساب المهاجمين "فرناندو يورينتي وألفارو نيجريدو" اللذان خرجا من حسابات مدرب ريال مدريد الأسبق قبل مباراة الأمس ضد بوليفيا التي انتهت بفوز أبطال العالم وأوروبا بهدفين نظيفين ضمن استعدادات كأس العالم.
وكان دي بوسكي قد استبعد أسماء أخرى من القائمة، مثل جناح مانشستر سيتي "خيسوس نافاس" بداعي إصابته التي حرمته من ممارسة كرة القدم قرابة الستة أسابيع، ومعه الثلاثي "ألبيرت مورينو، تياجو ألكانتارا وايتوراسبي" قبل أن يستقر على القائمة النهائية التي جاءت على هذا النحو.

حراسة المرمى
إيكر كاسياس، دافيد دي خيا وبيبي رينا

الدفاع
سيرخيو راموس، جيرار بيكيه، راؤول ألبيول، جابي مارتينيز، جوردي ألبا، سيزار أثبيلكويتا، وخوان فران.

الوسط
كوكي، تشافي، تشابي ألونسو، أندريس إنييستا، بوسكيتس، سيسك فابريجاس، سانتي كاثورلا، بيدرو رودريجيز، خوان ماتا، ودافيد سيلفا.

الهجوم
دييجو كوستا، فرناندو توريس ودافيد فيا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابط جدول مباريات كاس العالم من موقع الفيفا

http://ar.m.fifa.com/worldcup/matches/index.html

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلوزه وحلم الهداف التاريخي للمونديال



 كلوزة والفرصة الأخيرة لتحقيق أغلى أهدافه - كرة القدم - كاس العالمEurosport
" من يعرفونني يدركون جيداً هذا هو الهدف الذي أسعى إلى تحقيقه" بهذه الكلمات صرح كلوزة إلى الصحافة الإيطالية عن المونديال.
ميروسلاف كلوزة هو بولندي الأصل ألماني الجنسية وُلِدَ 9 يونيو عام 1978 حيث سيبلغ عند بداية المونديال البرازيلي 36 عاماً و ثلاثة أيام.
يحلم ميروسلاف بأنه يتخطي رونالدو في صدارة هدافي كأس العالم حيث يأتي خلفه في المركز الثاني برصيد 14 هدف بفارق هدف وحيد فقط عن الظاهرة البرازيلي سجلهم في ثلاث مشاركات أعوام 2002-2006-2010
وسنحت الفرصة لكلوزة عند إختياره في قائمة يواكيم لوف الألماني المدير الفني لمنتخب المانشافت والتي ستذهب إلى البرازيل حيث تُقام كأس العالم.
"يوروسبورت عربية" في هذا التقرير ترصد لكم المشاركات المونديالية لمهاجم المنتخب الألماني.

مونديال 2002
تواجد منتخب ألمانيا في المجموعة الخامسة في المونديال الأسيوي بجانب جمهورية أيرلندا و الكاميرون و السعودية.
أحرز ميروسلاف كلوزة صاحب ال 24 عام حينها خمسة أهداف جميعهم في دور المجموعات .. الغريب أن جميعهم أيضاً سُجِلَ بالرأس .. حيث أهرز هاتريك في السعودية و هدفاً في كل من جمهورية أيرلندا و الكاميرون.

مونديال 2006
تمكن كلوزة من التسجيل هدفين في مرمى كوستاريكا في المباراة ألإفتتاحية للمونديال الذي استضافته ملاعب ألمانيا كما سجل هدفين مرة أخرى في مرمى الإكوادور في دور المجموعات.
في مباراة ربع النهائي أمام التانجو الأرجنتيني عادل ميروسلاف كلوزة الكفة قبل عشر دقائق من إنتهاء المباراة لتذهب المباراة فيما بعد إلى ركلات الجزاء والتي رجحت المنتخب الألماني إلى نصف النهائي.

مونديال 2010
في بلوغه ال 32 عاماً إعتقد الجميع أن المونديال الأفريقي هو آخر فرصة له لتخطي رونالدو خاصةً وأن الأخير لم يتم إختياره في منتخب السامبا البرازيلي لهذا المونديال.
كان على كلوزه تسجيل خمسة أهداف لمعادلة الرقم القياسي لرونالدو .. سجل كلوزة منهم أربعة أهداف فقط هدفاً في كل من أستراليا و إنجلترا وهدفين في مرمى التانجو الأرجنتيني.

وسيتشارك كلوزة مع رونالدو كهداف تاريخي للمونديال حال إحرازه هدف وحيد في مونديال البرازيل و سينفرد بقمة هدافي كاس العالم عبر تاريخه إذا ما سجل هدفان .. فهل يزيح الألماني البرازيلي من عرش هدافي كأس العالم من أرض رونالدو ؟ هذا ما سنعرفه من خلال البطولة التي تبدأ في الثاني عشر من يونيو المقبل.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور .. تعرف على القمصان الرسمية للفرق المشاركة في المونديال

الجزائر




	الأرجنتين



	أستراليا






	بلجيكا




	البوسنة والهارسك



	البرازيل




	الكاميرون 



	تشيلي




	كولومبيا



	كوستاريكا



	ساحل العاج



	كرواتيا



	الإكوادور



	إنجلترا



	فرنسا



	ألمانيا



	غانا



	اليونان



	هندوراس



	إيران 



	إيطاليا



	اليابان



	المكسيك



	هولندا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيجيريا



	البرتغال



	روسيا



	كوريا الجنوبية 



	إسبانيا



	سويسرا



	الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 



	أوروجواي


*

----------


## مغربي

*كسلاوي ي رائع لك التحيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ايران تعلن تشكيلتها النهائية للمونديال



 أعلن كارلوس كيروش مدرب ايران التشكيلة التالية المكونة من 23 لاعبا لنهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم في البرازيل.
حراس المرمى: دانييل داوري (اينتراخت براونشفيج) علي رضا حجيجي (سبورتنج كوفيليا) رحمان أحمدي (سيباهان).
مدافعون: خسرو حيدري (الاستقلال) حسين ماهيني (بيروزي) ستيفن "مهرداد" بيت آشور (فانكوفر وايتكابس) بيجمان منتظري (أم صلال) جلال حسيني (بيروزي) أمير حسين صادقي (الاستقلال) أحمد آل نعمه (نفط طهران) هاشم بيك زاده (الاستقلال) إحسان حاج صفي (سيباهان) مهرداد بولادي (بيروزي).
لاعبو وسط: جواد نيكونام (الكويت) اندرانيك تيموريان (الاستقلال) رضا حجيجي (بيروزي) قاسم حدادي فر (زوب اهان) باختيار رحماني (فولاذ) علي رضا جهانبخش (نيميخن) اشكان ديجاجاه (فولهام).
مهاجمون: مسعود شجاعي (لاس بالماس) رضا قوجان نجاد (تشارلتون اثليتيك) كريم أنصاري فرد (تراكتور سازي).


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

جدول مباريات كأس العالم
(( 2014 بتوقيت مكة المكرمه "+3 عن جيرنتش". ))

.
مرحلة المجموعات 48 مباراة:-
الخميس 12/6/2014
1-الساعة 11م البرازيل x كرواتيا
الجمعه 13/6/2014
2- س7م المكسيك x الكاميرون
3- س11م اسبانيا x هولندا
السبت 14/6/2014
4- س1ص فجر السبت تشيلي x استراليا
5- س7م كولومبيا x اليونان
6- س10م الاورغواي x كوستاريكا
الاحد 15/6/2014
7- س1ص فجر الاحد ساحل العاج x اليابان
8- س4ص فجر الاحد ايطاليا x انجلترا
9- س7م سويسرا x الاكوادور
10- س10م فرنسا x الهوندوراس
الاثنين 16/6/2014
11- س1ص فجر الاثنين الارجنتين x البوسنه والهرسك
12- س8م المانيا x البرتغال
13- س11.40م نيجيريا x ايران
الثلاثاء 17/6/2014
14- س1ص فجر الثلاثاء غانا x امريكا
15- س7م الجزائر x بلجيكا
16- س10م البرازيل x المكسيك
الاربعاء 18/6/2014
17- س1ص فجر الاربعا روسيا x كوريا الجنوبيه
18- س7م استراليا x هولندا
19- س10م اسبانيا x تشيلي
الخميس 19/6/2014
20- س1ص فجر الخميس الكاميرون x كرواتيا
21- س7م كولومبيا x ساحل العاج
22- س10م اورغواي x انجلترا
الجمعه 20/6/2014
23- س1ص فجر الجمعه اليابان x اليونان
24- س7م ايطاليا x كوستاريكا
25- س11م سويسرا x فرنسا
السبت 21/6/2014
26- س2.40ص فجر السبت هندوراس x كولومبيا
27- س7م الارجنتين x ايران
28- س10م المانيا x غانا
الاحد 22/6/2014
29- س1ص فجر الاحد نيجيريا x البوسنه والهرسك
30- س7م بلجيكا x روسيا
31- س10م كوريا الجنوبيه x الجزائر
الاثنين 23/6/2014
32- س1ص فجر الاثنين امريكا x البرتغال
33- س7م هولندا x تشيلي
34- س8.40م استراليا x اسبانيا
35- س11م الكاميرون x البرازيل
36- س11م كرواتيا x المكسيك
الثلاثاء 24/6/2016
37- س7م ايطاليا x اورغواي
38- س7م كوستاريكا x انجلترا
39- س11م اليابان x كولومبيا
40- س11م اليونان x ساحل العاج
الاربعاء 25/6/2014
41- س7م نيجيريا x الارجنتين
42- س8م البوسنه والهرسك x ايران
43- س11م هندوراس x سويسرا
44- س11م الاكوادور x فرنسا
الخميس 26/6/2014
45- س7م امريكا x المانيا
46- س7م البرتغال x غانا
47- س11م كوريا الجنوبيه x بلجيكا
الجمعه 27/6/2014
48- س12.40ص فجر الجمعه الجزائر x روسيا


مرحلة خروج المغلوب 16 مباراة:-
دور ال16 :-
السبت 28/6/2014
49- س7م أول الاولى x ثاني الثانيه
50- س11م أول الثالث x ثاني الرابعه
الاحد 29/6/2014
51- س7م اول الثانيه x ثاني الاولى
52- س11م اول الرابعه x ثاني الثالثه
الاثنين 30/6/2014
53- س7م اول الخامسه x ثاني السادسه
54- س11م اول السابعه x ثاني الثامنه
الثلاثاء 1/7/2014
55- س7م اول السادسه x ثاني الخامسه
الاربعاء 2/7/2014
56- س12ص فجر الاربعاء اول الثامنه x ثاني السابعه


الدور ال8 :-
الجمعه 4/7/2014
57- س7م الفائز من رقم 53 x الفائز من رقم 54
58- س11م الفائز من رقم 49 x الفائز من
رقم 50
السبت 5/7/2014
59- س7م الفائز من رقم 55 x الفائز من رقم 56
الجمعه 6/7/2014
60- س12ص فجر الجمعه الفائز من رقم 51 x الفائز من رقم 52


الدور ال4 :-
الاحد 8/7/2014
61- س11م الفائز من رقم 58 x الفائز من رقم 57
الاثنين 9/7/2014
62- س11م الفائز من رقم 60 x الفائز من رقم 59


تحديد المركز الثالث و الرابع :-
الخميس 12/7/2014
63- س11م الخاسر من رقم 61 x الخاسر من رقم 62

المباراه النهائية :-
الجمعه 13/7/2014
64- س10م الفائز من رقم 61 x الفائز من رقم 62

*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*كسلاوى يا رائع دائما وابدا فى الموعد لاسعاد الصفوة ( الله يديك الصحة والعافية )
*

----------


## حسن بدري

*هلا يا كسلا ابداع يا جبل توتيل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عشرة أيام على كأس العالم والتجهيزات غير مكتملة 



  قبل عشرة أيام على انطلاق مونديال البرازيل لكرة القدم، لا يزال عدد من  الملاعب الاثني عشر التي تستضيف المباريات يفتقد لمقاعد على المدرجات.  ويبرز إلى جانب تأخر إنجاز التجهيزات اللوجستية تصاعد المخاوف الأمنية على  خلفية الاحتجاجات المطلبية.
 وكانت سلسلة من التحركات النقابية قد  شلت حركة النقل في مدن كبرى مثل ساو باولو، حيث ترك سائقو الباصات حافلاتهم  في منتصف الطرق معطلين المرور. وتطورت الاحتجاجات إلى اشتباكات مع الشرطة،  مما أثار قلقاً من انعكاسها سلباً على سلامة المباريات.
 وشملت الاحتجاجات اعتصامات لمجموعات من الهنود الذين أطلقوا السهام على الشرطة في برازيليا مطالبين بترسيم أراضٍ تعود لأجدادهم.
  غير أن هذه المخاوف لم تطغ على الأجواء الاحتفالية المتصاعدة مع اقتراب  موعد المونديال، وهو ما جعل شعار "لن تكون هناك كأس" الذي أطلقه معارضو  تنظيم البطولة العالمية يتراجع شيئاً فشيئاً لمصلحة سؤال يتكرر بوتيرة  متزايدة مؤخراً: "لمن ستؤول الكأس؟"
 وتؤمن وسائل الإعلام البرازيلية  تغطية مكثفة لتدريبات المنتخب البرازيلي في بلد يفاخر بفوزه بكأس العالم  خمس مرات، وذكرت تقارير بأن جيشاً مؤلفاً من 1600 صحافي يتابعون كل شاردة  وواردة عن بطل العالم خمس مرات. وتتناقل مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي صورة  للرئيسة البرازيلية ديلما روسيف مرفقة بالنص التالي: "أراك تكتب على فيسبوك  أن كأس العالم لن تقام لكنك في الوقت عينه تخطط لمتابعة المباريات مع  أصدقائك."
 مدرجات غير مكتملة
 وشهد ملعب نادي كورنثيانز في  ساو باولو الذي سيستضيف حفل افتتاح المونديال والمباراة الأولى بين  البرازيل وكرواتيا تجارب ثانية أقيمت على عجل أمس الأحد، غير أن الموقع ما  زال قيد الإنجاز.
 ولا يزال تجهيز المدرجات بعشرين ألف مقعد موقت  معلقاً في انتظار التأكد من مطابقته معايير السلامة اللازمة، بعد أن أدت  وفاة أحد عمال البناء إلى تأخير العملية، في واحدة من ثماني حوادث وفاة  خلال إنجاز الملاعب في الآونة الأخيرة.
 كما أن المدرجات في كوريتيبا  وكويابا وناتال وبورتو أليجري ما زالت غير مكتملة بنسب متفاوتة، علماً أن  الموعد المحدد لإنجازها كان في 31 ديسمبر الماضي.
 ومع التأخير في  الاستعدادات وتجاوز تكاليفها المقررة، وضع المنظمون جانباً معظم المشاريع  الأخرى التي كانت مقررة، من التحسينات في أحوال الطرقات العامة إلى شبكات  المترو والقطارات.
 ويقدر عضو اللجنة التنظيمية النجم البرازيلي  السابق رونالدو أن تكون 30 في المئة فقط من البنى التحتية الموعودة  للمونديال جاهزة في موعد انطلاقه. وكانت البرازيل اختيرت لاستضافة كأس  العالم في العام 2007، غير أن معظم الأشغال تأخرت عن جدولها المحدد.
 
 تحديات أخرى
 وتبرز تحديات أخرى أمام البلد المنظم مثل ضعف شبكة الاتصالات والانترنت في عدد من المناطق.
  ومن أبرز المشاريع المتأخرة تلك المتعلقة بإعادة تأهيل المطارات التي يشهد  معظمها اكتظاظاً وحالة من الإهمال، رغم أن روسيف أكدت جاهزيتها لمواكبة  الحدث العالمي. وكانت سقوف المراحيض في مطار مانوس شمال البرازيل قد انهارت  جزئياً في مايو الماضي بسبب الأمطار الغزيرة.
 وقد توالت التظاهرات  المناهضة لاستضافة المونديل منذ عام وتخللتها أعمال عنف. ورغم تراجع وتيرة  الاحتجاجات في الأسابيع الأخيرة، ما تزال هناك مخاوف من احتمال تصاعدها  مجدداً خلال المونديال.
 وكان مئات الآلاف قد نزلوا إلى الشوارع منذ  يونيو 2013 للاحتجاج على الاستثمارات المالية الضخمة في المسابقات الرياضية  وللمطالبة بتحسين الخدمات العامة.
 ودفع هذا السلطات البرازيلية لوضع 157 ألف شرطي وجندي في الخدمة لتأمين سلامة المباريات طوال فترة المونديال.
  لكن عدوى الإضرابات التي وصلت إلى الشرطة أخيراً، والتهديد بتصعيد وتيرتها  خلال البطولة، زادت من المخاوف في بلد يشهد نسبة مرتفعة في معدل الجرائم.
  ويشكل نجاح السلطات في تنظيم المونديال تحدياً بارزاً للرئيسة الحالية  روسيف عشية انتخابات رئاسية مقررة في أكتوبر المقبل. ورغم أن المراقبين لا  يتوقعون أن تؤثر مجريات المونديال على حظوظ روسيف المرتفعة في إعادة  انتخابها، إلا أن خشية تبرز من عدم إحراز المنتخب البرازيلي للقب، ما قد  يعيد زخم الاحتجاجات إلى الشارع.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المانيا تعلن تشكيلتها الرسمية للمونديال



أعلنت ألمانيا اليوم الاثنين تشكيلتها المكونة من 23 لاعبا للمشاركة في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم : ــ

حراس مرمى: مانويل نوير (بايرن ميونيخ) رومان فايدنفيلر (بوروسيا دورتموند) رون روبرت تسيلر (هانوفر).


مدافعون: جيروم بواتنج وفيليب لام (بايرن ميونيخ) كيفن جروسكرويتز وإيريك دورم وماتس هوملز (بوروسيا دورتموند) بنيديكت هوفيديس (شالكه) بير مرتساكر (ارسنال).


لاعبو وسط: يوليان دراكسلر (شالكه) ماتياس جينتر (فرايبورج) ماريو جوتسه وتوني كروس وتوماس مولر وباستيان شفاينشتايجر (بايرن ميونيخ) سامي خضيرة (ريال مدريد) مسعود أوزيل (ارسنال) ماركو ريوس (بوروسيا دورتموند) اندريه شورله (تشيلسي) كريستوف كرامر (بروسيا مونشنجلادباخ).

مهاجمون: ميروسلاف كلوزه (لاتسيو) لوكاس بودولسكي (أرسنال).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كابيلو يعلن التشكيلة النهائية لروسيا في المونديال 



كشف المدرب الإيطالي فابيو كابيلو تشكلية المنتخب الروسي الذي يقوده في مونديال البرازيل، مسميا 23 لاعبا يتقدمهم المدافع المخضرم سيرجي ايجناشيفيتش ولاعب الوسط رومان شيروكوف والمهاجم الكسندر كرجاكوف.

التشكيلة

لحراسة المرمى: إيجور أكينفيف (سسكا موسكو)، يوري لوديجي (زينيت سانت بيترسبورج)، سيرغي ريزيكوف (روبن قازان)

للدفاع: فاسيلي بيريزوتسكي وسيرجي إيجناشيفيتش وجورجي شكينيكوف (سسكا موسكو)، فلاديمير جرانات وألكسي كوزلوف (ديانامو موسكو)، أندري ييششنكو (أنزي ماكاشكالا)، ديمتري كومباروف (سبارتاك موسكو)، أندري سيمينوف (تيريك جروزني)

للوسط: إيغور دينيسوف ويوري زيركوف (دينامو موسكو)، ألان دزاغوف (سسكا موسكو)، رومان شيروكوف ( أف سي كراسنودار)، دنيس غلوشاكوف (سبارتاك موسكو)، فكتور فايزولين وأوليج شاتوف (زينيت سانت بيترسبورج)

للهجوم: ألكسندر كرجاكوف (زينيت سانت بيترسبورج)، ألكسي إيونوف وألكسندر كوبورين (دينامو موسكو)، مكسيم كانونيكوف (أمكار بيرم)، ألكسندر ساميدوف (لوكوموتيف موسكو)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاميرون تستقر على قائمتها النهائية للمونديال



أعلنت الكاميرون اليوم الاثنين تشكيلتها المكونة من 23 لاعبا للمشاركة في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم.

حراس مرمى: لوك فودجو (كوتون سبور) شارل ايتانجي (قونية سبور) سامي نجوك (فتحية سبور).


مدافعون: بنوا اسو ايكوتو (توتنهام) هنري بديمو (اولمبيك ليون) اورليان شيجو (جلطة سراي) سيدريك جوجوي (كوتون سبور) نيكولا نكولو (اولمبيك مرسيليا) داني نونكو (بشيكتاش) آلان نيوم (غرناطة).


لاعبو وسط: اينوه ايونج (انطاليا سبور)جان ماكون (ستاد رين) جويل ماتيب (شالكه) ستيفان مبيا (اشبيلية) بنيامين موكانجو (نانسي) لاندري نجويمو (بوردو) إدجار سالي (لانس) الكسندر سونج (برشلونة).


مهاجمون: فينسن أبو بكر (لوريان) ايريك مكسيم شوبو موتنج (ماينتس) صمويل ايتو (تشيلسي) فابريس اولينجا (ملقة) اشيل ويبو (فناربخشه).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الجزائر تعلن عن قائمتها النهائية للمونديال



أعلنت الجزائر اليوم الاثنين تشكيلة من 23 لاعبا للمشاركة في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم.

حراس مرمى: وهاب رايس مبولحي (تشسكا صوفيا) محمد أمين زماموش (اتحاد العاصمة) محمد سيدريك (شباب قسنطينة).


مدافعون: عيسى ماندي (ستاد رانس) جمال مصباح (ليفورنو) فوزي غلام (نابولي) سعيد بلكلام (واتفورد) مجيد بوقرة (غير مرتبط بناد) رفيق حليش (اكاديميكا كويمبرا) الياسين كادامورو (ريال مايوركا) كارل مجاني (فالنسيان).


لاعبو وسط: نبيل بن طالب (توتنهام هوتسبير) مدحي لحسن (خيتافي) حسان يبدة (اودينيزي) سفير تايدر (انترناسيونالي) مهدي مصطفى (اجاكسيو) سفيان فغولي (بلنسية) ياسين براهيمي (غرناطة).


مهاجمون: إسلام سليماني (سبورتنج) نبيل غيلاس (بورتو) عبد المؤمن جابو (الافريقي) هلال سوداني (دينامو زغرب) رياض محرز (ليستر سيتي).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جميع التشكيلات الرسمية لمنتخبات مونديال البرازيل

فيما يلي كافة قوائم المنتخبات المشاركة في كأس العالم:

منتخب أستراليا

 فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب استراليا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: ماثيو رايان (كلوب بروج) ميتشل لانجيراك (بروسيا دورتموند) يوجين جاليكوفيتش (اديليد يونايتد).

مدافعون: جيسون ديفيدسون (هيراكليس الميلو) ماثيو سبيرانوفيتش (وسترن سيدني واندرارز) ايفان فرانيتش (برزبين رور) بيلي رايت (بريستون نورث إند) رايان مكجوان (شاندونغ لونينغ) اليكس ويلكينسون (تشونبوك).

لاعبو وسط: اوليفر بوزانيتش (لوسيرن) مارك بريشيانو (الغرافة) جيمس هولاند (اوستريا فيينا) مايل جديناك (كريستال بالاس) مارك ميليجان (ملبورن فيكتوري) داريو فيدوشيتش (سيون) مات مكاي (برزبين رور) جيمس ترويزي (اتلانتا) ماسيمو لونجو (سويندون تاون).

مهاجمون: تيم كاهيل (نيويورك رد بولز) ماثيو ليكي (فرانكفورت) تومي اور (اوتريخت) بن هالوران (فورتونا دوسلدورف) آدم تاجارت (نيوكاسل جيتس). 






منتخب بلجيكا

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب بلجيكا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: تيبو كورتوا (اتليتيكو مدريد) سيمون مينيوليه (ليفربول) سامي بوسوت (زولت فاريجيم).

مدافعون: توبي الدرفيريلد (اتليتيكو مدريد) لوران سيمان (ستاندار لييج) فينسن كومباني (مانشستر سيتي) نيكولاس لومبارتس (زينيت سان بطرسبرج) دانييل فان بويتن (بايرن ميونيخ) انطوني فاندن بوري (اندرلخت) توماس فرمالين (ارسنال) يان فيرتونن (توتنهام هوتسبير).

لاعبو وسط: ناصر الشاذلي وموسى ديمبلي (توتنهام هوتسبير) كيفن دي بروين (فولفسبورج) ستيفن ديفور (بورتو) مروان فيلايني وعدنان يانوزاي (مانشستر يونايتد) اكسيل فيتسل (زينيت سان بطرسبرج) كيفن ميرالاس (ايفرتون) ايدن هازارد (تشيلسي) ديفوك اوريجي (ليل).

مهاجمون: روميلو لوكاكو (ايفرتون) دريس ميرتنز (نابولي). 





منتخب روسيا

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب روسيا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس مرمى: ايجور اكينفييف (تشسكا موسكو) يورو لوديجين (زينيت سان بطرسبرج) سيرجي ريجيكوف (روبن كازان).

مدافعون: فاسيلي بريزوتسكي (تشسكا موسكو) فلاديمير جرانات (دينامو موسكو) اندريه ايشيتشينكو (انجي مخاتشكالا) سيرجي ايجناشيفيتش (تشسكا موسكو) اليكسي كوزلوف (دينامو موسكو) دميتري كومباروف (سبارتاك موسكو) اندريه سيمينوف (تيريك جروزني) جورجي شينيكوف (تشسكا موسكو).

لاعبو وسط: دينيس جلوشاكوف (سبارتاك موسكو) ايجور دينيسوف (دينامو موسكو) آلان جاجويف (تشسكا موسكو) يوري شيركوف (دينامو موسكو) اليكسي ايونوف (دينامو موسكو) الكسندر ساميدوف (لوكومتيف موسكو) فيكتور فايزولين (زينيت سان بطرسبرج) اوليج شاتوف (زينيت سان بطرسبرج) رومان شيروكوف (كراسنودار).

مهاجمون: مكسيم كانونيكوف (امكار بيرم) الكسندر كرجاكوف (زينيت سان بطرسبرج) الكسندر كوكورين (دينامو موسكو). 




منتخب الجزائر

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب الجزائر في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس مرمى: وهاب رايس مبولحي (تشسكا صوفيا) محمد أمين زماموش (اتحاد العاصمة) محمد سيدريك (شباب قسنطينة).

مدافعون: عيسى ماندي (ستاد رانس) جمال مصباح (ليفورنو) فوزي غلام (نابولي) سعيد بلكلام (واتفورد) مجيد بوقرة (غير مرتبط بناد) رفيق حليش (اكاديميكا كويمبرا) الياسين كادامورو (ريال مايوركا) كارل مجاني (فالنسيان).

لاعبو وسط: نبيل بن طالب (توتنهام هوتسبير) مدحي لحسن (خيتافي) حسان يبدة (اودينيزي) سفير تايدر (انترناسيونالي) مهدي مصطفى (اجاكسيو) سفيان فغولي (بلنسية) ياسين براهيمي (غرناطة).

مهاجمون: إسلام سليماني (سبورتنج) نبيل غيلاس (بورتو) عبد المؤمن جابو (الافريقي) هلال سوداني (دينامو زغرب) رياض محرز (ليستر سيتي).




منتخب كوريا الجنوبية

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب كوريا الجنوبية في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: جونج سونج ريونج (سوون بلووينجز) كيم سيونج جيو (اولسان) لي بوم يانج (بوسان).

مدافعون: بارك جوو هو (ماينتس) كيم يانج جوون (قوانغتشو ايفرجراند) يون سوك يانج (كوينز بارك رينجرز) هوانج سيوك هو (سانفريتشي هيروشيما) هونج جيونج هو (اوجسبورج) كواك تاي هوي (الهلال السعودي) لي يونج (اولسان) كيم تشانج سو (كاشيوا ريسول).

لاعبو وسط: كي سونج يونج (سندرلاند) ها داي سونج (بكين غوان) هان كوك يانج (كاشيوا ريسول) بارك جونج وو (قوانغتشو آر اند إف) كيم بو كيونج (كارديف سيتي) لي تشونج يونج (بولتون واندرارز) جي دونج وان (اوجسبورج) سون هيونج مين (باير ليفركوزن).

مهاجمون: كو جا تشيول (ماينتس) لي كيون هو (سانججو سانجمو) بارك تشو يانج (واتفورد) كيم شين ووك (اولسان). 





منتخب ألمانيا

 فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب المانيا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس مرمى: مانويل نوير (بايرن ميونيخ) رومان فايدنفيلر (بروسيا دورتموند) رون روبرت تسيلر (هانوفر).

مدافعون: جيروم بواتنج وفيليب لام (بايرن ميونيخ) كيفن جروسكرويتز وايريك دورم وماتس هوملز (بروسيا دورتموند) بنيديكت هوفيديس (شالكه) بير مرتساكر (ارسنال).

لاعبو وسط: يوليان دراكسلر (شالكه) ماتياس جينتر (فرايبورج) ماريو جوتسه وتوني كروس وتوماس مولر وباستيان شفاينشتايجر (بايرن ميونيخ) سامي خضيرة (ريال مدريد) مسعود اوزيل (ارسنال) ماركو ريوس (بروسيا دورتموند) اندريه شورله (تشيلسي) كريستوف كرامر (بروسيا مونشنجلادباخ).

مهاجمون: ميروسلاف كلوسه (لاتسيو) لوكاس بودولسكي (ارسنال).






منتخب البرتغال

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب البرتغال في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس مرمى: بيتو (اشبيلية) إدواردو (براجا) روي باتريسيو (سبورتنج).

مدافعون: اندريه الميدا (بنفيكا) برونو الفيس (فناربخشه) فابيو كوينتراو (ريال مدريد) جواو بيريرا (بلنسية) نيتو (زينيت سان بطرسبرج) بيبي (ريال مدريد) ريكاردو كوستا (بلنسية).

لاعبو وسط: جواو موتينيو (موناكو) ميجيل فيلوسو (دينامو كييف) راؤول ميريلش (فناربخشه) روبن اموريم (بنفيكا) وليام كارفاليو (سبورتنج).

مهاجمون: كريستيانو رونالدو (ريال مدريد) ايدير (براجا) هيلدر بوستيجا (لاتسيو) هوجو الميدا (بشيكطاش) ناني (مانشستر يونايتد) رافا (براجا) فاريلا (بورتو) فيرينيا (فولفسبورج).




منتخب الولايات المتحدة

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب الولايات المتحدة في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: براد جوزان (استون فيلا) تيم هاوارد (ايفرتون) نيك ريماندو (ريال سولت ليك).

مدافعون: داماركوس بيزلي (بويبلا) مات بيسلر (سبورتنج كانساس سيتي) جون بروكس (هيرتا برلين) جيف كاميرون (ستوك سيتي) تيمي تشاندلر (نورمبرج) عمر جونزاليس (لوس انجليس جالاكسي) فابيان جونسون (هوفنهايم) دي اندريه يدلين (سياتل ساوندرز).

لاعبو وسط: كايل بيكرمان (ريال سولت ليك) اليخاندرو بيدويا (نانت) مايكل برادلي (تورونتو) براد ديفيز (هيوستون دينامو) ميكس ديسكرود (روزنبورج) جوليان جرين (بايرن ميونيخ) جيرمين جونز (بشيكطاش) جراهام زوسي (سبورتنج كانساس سيتي).

مهاجمون: جوزي التيدور (سندرلاند) كلينت ديمسي (سياتل ساوندرز) آرون يوهانسون (الكمار) كريس فوندولوفسكي (سان هوزيه ايرثكويكس). 




منتخب غانا

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب غانا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: ستيفن آدمز (ادوانا ستارز) فاتاو داودا (اورلاندو بايرتس) آدم كواراسي (سترومسجودسيت).

مدافعون: هاريسون افول (الترجي) جون بوي (ستاد رين) صمويل اينكوم (بلاتانياس) جوناثان منساه (ايفيان) دانييل اوباري (ستاندار لييج) رشيد سوماليا (ماميلودي صنداونز).

لاعبو وسط: افري اكواه (بارما) البرت ادوماه (ميدلسبره) ايمانويل اجيمانج بادو (اودينيزي) كوادو اسامواه (يوفنتوس) كريستيان اتسو (فيتيس ارنهيم) اندريه ايو (اولمبيك مرسيليا) مايكل ايسين (ميلانو) رابيو محمد (كوبان كراسنودار) سولي مونتاري (ميلانو) مبارك واكاسو (روبن كازان).

مهاجمون: جوردان ايو (سوشو) كيفن برينس بواتنج (شالكه) اسامواه جيان (العين) عبد المجيد واريس (فالنسيان). 





منتخب ايران

 فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب ايران في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: دانييل داوري (اينتراخت براونشفيج) علي رضا حجيجي (سبورتنج كوفيليا) رحمان أحمدي (سيباهان).

مدافعون: خسرو حيدري (الاستقلال) حسين ماهيني (بيروزي) ستيفن "مهرداد" بيت آشور (فانكوفر وايتكابس) بيجمان منتظري (أم صلال) جلال حسيني (بيروزي) أمير حسين صادقي (الاستقلال) أحمد آل نعمه (نفط طهران) هاشم بيك زاده (الاستقلال) إحسان حاج صفي (سيباهان) مهرداد بولادي (بيروزي).

لاعبو وسط: جواد نيكونام (الكويت) اندرانيك تيموريان (الاستقلال) رضا حجيجي (بيروزي) قاسم حدادي فر (زوب اهان) باختيار رحماني (فولاذ) علي رضا جهانبخش (نيميخن) اشكان ديجاجاه (فولهام).

مهاجمون: مسعود شجاعي (لاس بالماس) رضا قوجان نجاد (تشارلتون اثليتيك) كريم أنصاري فرد (تراكتور سازي).





منتخب الأرجنتين

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب الارجنتين في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: سيرجيو روميرو (سامبدوريا) ماريانو اندوخار (كاتانيا) اجوستين اوريون (بوكا جونيورز).

مدافعون: بابلو زاباليتا (مانشستر سيتي) فيدريكو فرنانديز (نابولي) ايزيكيل جاراي (بنفيكا) ماركوس روخو (سبورتنج لشبونة) هوجو كامبانيارو (انترناسيونالي) مارتن ديمكليس (مانشستر سيتي) خوسيه باسانتا (مونتيري).

لاعبو وسط: خافيير ماسكيرانو (برشلونة) فرناندو جاجو (بوكا جونيورز) لوكاس بيليا (لاتسيو) ريكاردو الفاريز (انترناسيونالي) اوجوستو فرنانديز (سيلتا فيجو) انخيل دي ماريا (ريال مدريد) ماكسي رودريجيز (نيويلز اولد بويز) إنزو بيريز (بنفيكا).

مهاجمون: ليونيل ميسي (برشلونة) جونزالو هيجوين (نابولي) سيرجيو اجويرو (مانشستر سيتي) رودريجو بالاسيو (انترناسيونالي) ايزيكيل لافيتسي (باريس سان جيرمان). 





منتخب البوسنة

 فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب البوسنة في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس مرمى: اسمير بيجوفيتش (ستوك سيتي) ياسمين فيزيتش (آلن) اسمير افدوكيتش (بوراتس بانيا لوكا).

مدافعون: أمير سباهيتش (باير ليفركوزن) سياد كولاشيناتس (شالكه) إرمين بيشاكشيتش (اينتراخت براونشفيج) اوجنين فرانيش (إلازيجسبور) توني شونيتش (زوريا لوجانسك) افديا فرشايفيتش (هايدوك سبليت) منصور مويجا (فرايبورج).

لاعبو وسط: زفيزدان ميسيموفيتش (قويتشو رينهي) حارس مدونيانين (غازي عنتب سبور) ميراليم بيانيتش (روما) سياد صالحوفيتش (هوفنهايم) سيناد لوليتش (لاتسيو) عزت هايروفيتش (غلطة سراي) سينياد ابريشيتش (قيصرية اركيسبور) تينو سوشيتش (هايدوك سبليت) محمد بشيتش (فرنسفاروش) انل هاجيتش (شتورم جراتس).

مهاجمون: ايدن جيكو (مانشستر سيتي) فيداد ابيسفيتش (شتوتجارت) ايدن فيشا (اسطنبول).




منتخب نيجيريا

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب نيجيريا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: فينسن انياما (ليل) اوستن ايجيدي (هابوعيل بئر سبع) تشيجوزي اجبيم (جومبي يونايتد).

مدافعون: ايلدرسون اتشيجيلي (موناكو) جوون اوشانيوا (أشدود) جودفري اوبوابونا (ريز سبور) ازوبيكي ايجويكوي (واري ولفز) كينيث اوميرو (ميدلسبره) جوزيف يوبو (نوريتش سيتي) كونلي اودونلامي (صن شاين ستارز) ايفي امبروز (سيلتيك).

لاعبو وسط: جون اوبي ميكل (تشيلسي) اوجيني اونازي (لاتسيو) رامون عزيز (الميريا) مايكل اوتشيبو (سيركل بروج) روبن جابرييل (فاسلاند بيفرين) فيكتور موزيس (ليفربول).

مهاجمون: أحمد موسى (تشسكا موسكا) شولا اميوبي (غير مرتبط بناد) ايمانويل ايمنيكي (فناربخشه) بيتر اوديموينجي (ستوك سيتي) مايكل باباتوندي (فولين لوتسك) اوتشي نسوفور (هيرنفين). 




منتخب الأكوادور

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب الاكوادور في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: مكسيمو بانجويرا (برشلونة الاكوادوري) الكسندر دومينجيز (ليجا ديبورتيفا دي كيتو) ادريان بوني (إل ناسيونال)

مدافعون: فريسكون ايرازو (فلامنجو) اوسكار باجي وجابرييل اشيلير وخورخي جواجوا (ايمليك) والتر ايوفي (باتشوكا) خوان كارلوس باريديس (برشلونة الاكوادوري).

لاعبو وسط: سيجوندو كاستيو (الهلال السعودي) كارلوس جرويزو (شتوتجارت) ريناتو ايبارا (فيتيس ارنهيم) كريستيان نوبوا (دينامو موسكو) لويس ساريتاما (برشلونة الاكوادوري) انطونيو فالنسيا (مانشستر يونايتد) مايكل ارويو (اتلانتي) اديسون منديز (اندبندينتي) فيدل مارتينيز (تيخوانا).

مهاجمون: فيليبي كايسيدو (الجزيرة الاماراتي) جيفرسون مونتيرو (موريليا) خواو روخاس (كروز ازول) اينر فالنسيا (باتشوكا) خايمي ايوفي (تيخوانا).




منتخب هندوراس

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب هندوراس في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: نويل باياداريس ودونيس اسكوبار (اوليمبيا) لويس لوبيز (ريال اسبانيا).

مدافعون: برايان بيكيليس (اوليمبيا) اميليو ايزاجيري (سيلتيك) خوان كارلوس جارسيا (ويجان اثليتيك) ماينور فيجيروا (هال سيتي) فيكتور برنارديز (سان هوزيه ايرثكويكس) اوسمان تشافيز (كينجداو جانون) خوان بابلو مونتيس (موتاجوا).

لاعبو وسط: إيدر دلجادو (ريال اسبانيا) لويس جاريدو (اوليمبيا) روجر اسبينوزا (ويجان اثليتيك) خورخي كلاروس (موتاجوا) ويلسون بالاسيوس (ستوك سيتي) اوسكار جارسيا (هيوستون دينامو) اندي ناجار (اندرلخت) ماريو مارتينيز (ريال اسبانيا) مارفين تشافيز (كولورادو رابيدز).

مهاجمون: جيري بنجتسون (نيو انجلند ريفولوشن) جيري بالاسيوس (الاخويلينسي) كارلو كوستلي (ريال اسبانيا) روني مارتينيز (ريال سوسيداد).




منتخب فرنسا

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب فرنسا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: هوجو لوريس (توتنهام هوتسبير) ستيفان روفييه (سانت ايتيين) ميكائيل لاندرو (باستيا).

مدافعون: ماتيو ديبوشي (نيوكاسل يونايتد) لوكا ديني (باريس سان جيرمان) باتريس ايفرا (مانشستر يونايتد) لوران كوسيلني وبكاري سانيا (ارسنال) إلياكيم مانجالا (بورتو) مامادو ساكو (ليفربول) رفائيل فاران (ريال مدريد).

لاعبو وسط: يوهان كاباي وبليز ماتودي (باريس سان جيرمان) كليمو جرنييه (اولمبيك ليون) ريو مافوبا (ليل) بول بوجبا (يوفنتوس) موسى سيسوكو (نيوكاسل يونايتد) ماتيو فالبوينا (اولمبيك مرسيليا).

مهاجمون: كريم بنزيمة (ريال مدريد) اوليفييه جيرو (ارسنال) انطوان جريزمان (ريال سوسيداد) لوك ريمي (نيوكاسل يونايتد) فرانك ريبري (بايرن ميونيخ). 




منتخب سويسرا

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب سويسرا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس مرمى: دييجو بيناليو (فولفسبورج) يان سومر (بازل) رومان بوركي (جراسهوبرز).

مدافعون: يوهان جورو (هامبورج) ميخائيل لانج (جراسهوبرز) شتيفان ليختشتاينر (يوفنتوس) ريكاردو رودريجيز (فولفسبورج) فابيان شير (بازل) فيليب سنديروس (بلنسية) ستيف فون برجن (يانج بويز) ريتو تسيجلر (ساسولو).

لاعبو وسط: ترانكويلو بارنيتا (اينتراخت فرانكفورت) فالون بهرامي (نابولي) بليريم جمايلي (نابولي) جيلسون فرنانديز (فرايبورج) جوكان اينلر (نابولي) شيردان شاكيري (بايرن ميونيخ) فالنتين شتوكر (بازل) جرانيت شاكا (بروسيا مونشنجلادباخ).

مهاجمون: يوسيب درميتش (نورمبرج) ماريو جفرانوفيتش (زوريخ) حارس سيفيروفيتش (ريال سوسيداد) ادمير محمدي (فرايبورج).





منتخب كولومبيا

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب كولومبيا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: ديفيد اوسبينا (نيس) فريد موندراجون (ديبورتيفو كالي) كاميلو فارجاس (اندبندينتي).

مدافعون: ماريو يبيس (ميلانو) كريستيان زاباتا (ميلانو) بابلو ارميرو (وست هام يونايتد) كاميلو زونيجا (نابولي) سانتياجو ارياس (ايندهوفن) ايدير الفاريز بالانتا (ريفر بليت) كارلوس فالديس (سان لورينزو).

لاعبو وسط: فريدي جوارين (انترناسيونالي) خوان كوادرادو (فيورنتينا) فيكتور ايباربو (كالياري) جيمس رودريجيز (موناكو) ابل اجيلار (تولوز) خوان فرناندو كوينتيرو (بورتو) كارلوس سانشيز (ايلتشي) الدو لياو راميريز (موريليا) الكسندر ميخيا (اتليتيكو ناسيونال).

مهاجمون: جاكسون مارتينيز (بورتو) كارلوس باكا (اشبيلية) ادريان راموس (هيرتا برلين) تيوفيلو جوتيريز (ريفر بليت).




منتخب اليونان

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب اليونان في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: اورستيس كارنزيس (غرناطة) باناجيوتيس جليكوس (باوك) ستيفانوس كابينو (باناثينايكوس).

مدافعون: كوستاس مانولاس وجيانيس مانياتيس وخوسيه هوليباس (اولمبياكوس) سقراطيس باباستاثوبولوس (بروسيا دورتموند) جيورجيوس تزافيلاس (باوك) لوكاس فينترا (ليفانتي) فاسيليس توروسيديس (روما) فانجيليس موراس (فيرونا).

لاعبو وسط: الكسندروس تزيوليس (قيصرية سبور) اندرياس ساماريس (اولمبياكوس) كوستاس كاتسورانيس (باوك) جيورجوس كاراجونيس (فولهام) بانايوتيس تاختسيديس (تورينو) ايوانيس فيتفاتزيديس (جنوة) لازاروس كريستودولوبولوس (بولونيا) بانايوتيس كوني (بولونيا).

مهاجمون: ديميتريس سالبينجيديس (باوك) جيورجيوس ساماراس (سيلتيك) كوستاس ميتروغلو (فولهام) ثيوفانيس جيكاس (قونية سبور).





منتخب ساحل العاج

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب ساحل العاج في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: أبو بكر باري (لوكيرين) سيلفان جبوهو (سيوي سبور) سايوبا ماندي (شتاباك).

مدافعون: جان دانييل اكابا اكبرو (تولوز) سيرج اورييه (تولوز) سليمان بامبا (طرابزون سبور) ارتور بوكا (شتوتجارت) عثمان فييرا دياراسوبا (ريز سبور) كونستان دجاكبا (اينتراخت فرانكفورت) كولو توري (ليفربول) ديدييه زوكورا (طرابزون سبور).

لاعبو وسط: جيفروا سيري دييه (بازل) اسماعيل ديوماندي (سانت اتيين) ماكس جرادل (سانت اتيين) شيخ اسماعيل تيوتي (نيوكاسل يونايتد) يايا توري (مانشستر سيتي) ديدييه ياكونان (هانوفر).

مهاجمون: ماتيس بولي (فورتونا دوسلدورف) ويلفريد بوني (سوانزي سيتي) ديدييه دروجبا (غلطة سراي) جرفينيو (روما) سالومون كالو (ليل) جيوفاني سيو (بازل). 





منتخب اليابان

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب اليابان في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: ايجي كاواشيما (ستاندار لييج) شوساكو نيشيكاوا (اوراوا ريدز) شويتشي جوندا (طوكيو).

مدافعون: ماساتو موريشيجي (طوكيو) ياسويوكي كونو (جامبا اوساكا) يوتو ناجاتومو (انترناسيونالي) مايا يوشيدا (ساوثامبتون) ماساهيكو اينوها (جوبيلو ايواتا) اتسوتو يوتشيدا (شالكه) هيروكي ساكاي (هانوفر) جوتوكو ساكاي (شتوتجارت).

لاعبو وسط: ياسوهيتو إندو (جامبا اوساكا) كيسوكي هوندا (ميلانو) شينجي كاجاوا (مانشستر يونايتد) ماكوتو هاسيبي وهيروشي كيوتاكي (نورمبرج) هوتارو ياماجوتشي (سيريزو اوساكا) توشيهيرو اوياما (سانفريتشي هيروشيما) مانابو سايتو (يوكوهاما مارينوس).

مهاجمون: شينجي اوكازاكي (ماينتس) يويتشيرو كاكيتاني (سيريزو اوساكا) يويا اوساكو (ميونيخ 1860) يوشيتو اوكوبو (كاواساكي فرونتيل). 




منتخب الاورجواي

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب اوروجواي في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: فرناندو موسليرا (غلطة سراي) مارتن سيلفا (فاسكو دا جاما) رودريجو مونيوز (ليبرتاد).

مدافعون: مكسيميليانو بيريرا (بنفيكا) دييجو لوجانو (وست بروميتش البيون) دييجو جودين وخوسيه ماريا خيمنيز (اتليتيكو مدريد) سيباستيان كواتس (ناسيونال) مارتن كاسيريس (يوفنتوس) خورخي فوسيلي (بورتو).

لاعبو وسط: الفارو جونزاليس (لاتسيو) الفارو بيريرا (ساو باولو) والتر جارجانو (بارما) إجيديو اريفالو ريوس (موريليا) دييجو بيريز (بولونيا) كريستيان رودريجيز (اتليتيكو مدريد) جاستون راميريز (ساوثامبتون) نيكولاس لوديرو (بوتافوجو).

مهاجمون: لويس سواريز (ليفربول) ادينسون كافاني (باريس سان جيرمان) ابل هرنانديز (باليرمو) دييجو فورلان (سيريزو اوساكا) كريستيان ستواني (اسبانيول). 





منتخب كوستاريكا

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب كوستاريكا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: كيلور نافاس (ليفانتي) باتريك بيمبرتون (الاخويلينسي) دانييل كامبرونيرو (هيريديانو).

مدافعون: جوني اكوستا (الاخويلينسي) جيانكارلو جونزاليس (كولومبوس كرو) مايكل اومانا (ديبورتيفو سابريسا) اوسكار دوارتي (بروجس) ويلون فرانسيس (كولومبوس كرو) هاينر مورا (ديبورتيفو سابريسا) جونيور دياز (ماينتس) كريستيان جامبوا (روزنبورج) روي ميلر (نيويورك رد بولز).

لاعبو وسط: سيلسو بورجس (ايك ستوكهولم) كريستيان بولانوس (كوبنهاجن) اوسكار استيبان جرانادوس (هيريديانو) مايكل بارانتس (اليسوند) يلتسن تيخيدا (ديبورتيفو سابريسا) دييجو كالفو (فاليرينجا) خوسيه مانويل كوبيرو (هيريديانو).

مهاجمون: برايان رويز (ايندهوفن) جويل كامبل (اولمبياكوس) راندال برينيس (قرطاجنة) ماركو اورينا (كوبان كراسنودار). 




منتخب ايطاليا

 فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب ايطاليا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: جيانلويجي بوفون (يوفنتوس) سلفاتوري سيريجو (باريس سان جيرمان) ماتيا بيرين (جنوة).

مدافعون: اندريا بارزالي وليوناردو بونوتشي وجيورجيو كيليني (يوفنتوس) جابرييل باليتا (بارما) إنياتسيو اباتي (ميلانو) ماتيا دي شيليو (ميلانو) ماتيو دارميان (تورينو).

لاعبو وسط:اندريا بيرلو وكلاوديو ماركيسيو (يوفنتوس) تياجو موتا وماركو فيراتي (باريس سان جيرمان) دانييلي دي روسي (روما) انطونيو كاندريفا (لاتسيو) ماركو بارولو (بارما) البرتو اكيلاني (فيورنتينا).

مهاجمون: ماريو بالوتيلي (ميلانو) انطونيو كاسانو (بارما) اليسيو تشيرشي وتشيرو إيموبيلي (تورينو) لورينزو انسيني (نابولي). 






منتخب انجلترا

 فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب انجلترا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: جو هارت (مانشستر سيتي) بن فوستر (وست بروميتش البيون) فريزر فورستر (سيلتيك).

مدافعون: ليتون بينز وفيل جاجيلكا (ايفرتون) جاري كاهيل (تشيلسي) جلين جونسون (ليفربول) لوك شو (ساوثامبتون) كريس سمولينج وفيل جونز (مانشستر يونايتد).

لاعبو وسط: روس باركلي (ايفرتون) اليكس اوكسليد تشامبرلين وجاك ويلشير (ارسنال) رحيم سترلينج وستيفن جيرارد وجوردان هندرسون (ليفربول) فرانك لامبارد (تشيلسي) آدم لالانا (ساوثامبتون) جيمس ميلنر (مانشستر سيتي).

مهاجمون: ريكي لامبرت (ساوثامبتون) وين روني وداني ويلبيك (مانشستر يونايتد) دانييل ستوريدج (ليفربول). 





منتخب البرازيل

 فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب البرازيل في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: جوليو سيزار (تورونتو) جيفرسون (بوتافوجو) فيكتور (اتليتيكو مينيرو).

مدافعون: مارسيلو (ريال مدريد) دانييل الفيس (برشلونة) مايكون (روما) مكسويل وتياجو سيلفا (باريس سان جيرمان) ديفيد لويز (تشيلسي) دانتي (بايرن ميونيخ) هنريك (نابولي).

لاعبو وسط: باولينيو (توتنهام) راميريس وويليان واوسكار (تشيلسي) هرنانيس (انترناسيونالي) لويز جوستافو (فولفسبورج) فرناندينيو (مانشستر سيتي).

مهاجمون: برنارد (شاختار دونيتسك) نيمار (برشلونة) فريد (فلومينيسي) جو (اتليتيكو مينيرو) هالك (زينيت سان بطرسبرج).





منتخب كرواتيا

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب كرواتيا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: ستيبه بلتيكوسا (روستوف) دانييل سوباشيتش (موناكو) اوليفر زيلنيكا (دينامو زغرب).

مدافعون: داريو سرنا (شاختار دونيتسك) ديان لوفرين (ساوثامبتون) فيدران تشورلوكا (لوكوموتيف موسكو) جوردون شيلدنفيلد ودانييل برانيتش (باناثينايكوس) دوماجوي فيدا (دينامو كييف) شيمه فرسالكو (جنوة).

لاعبو وسط: لوكا مودريتش (ريال مدريد) ايفان راكيتيتش (اشبيلية) اوجنين فوكويفيتش (دينامو كييف) ايفان بريشيتش (فولفسبورج) ماتيو كوفاتشيتش (انترناسيونالي) مارسيلو بروزوفيتش (دينامو زغرب) ايفان موتشينيتش (رييكا) سمير (خيتافي).

مهاجمون: ماريو مانزوكيتش (بايرن ميونيخ) ايفيتسا اوليتش (فولفسبورج) ادواردو دا سيلفا (شاختار دونيتسك) نيكيتسا يلافيتش (هال سيتي) انته ريبيتش (فيورنتينا).




منتخب الكاميرون

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب الكاميرون في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس مرمى: لوك فودجو (كوتون سبور) شارل ايتانجي (قونية سبور) سامي نجوك (فتحية سبور).

مدافعون: بنوا اسو ايكوتو (توتنهام هوتسبير) هنري بديمو (اولمبيك ليون) اورليان شيدجو (غلطة سراي) سيدريك دجوجوي (كوتون سبور) نيكولا نكولو (اولمبيك مرسيليا) داني نونكو (بشيكطاش) آلان نيوم (غرناطة).



لاعبو وسط: اينوه ايونج (انطاليا سبور) جان ماكون (ستاد رين) جويل ماتيب (شالكه) ستيفان مبيا (اشبيلية) بنيامين موكاندجو (نانسي) لاندري نجويمو (بوردو) إدجار سالي (لانس) الكسندر سونج (برشلونة).

مهاجمون: فينسن أبو بكر (لوريان) ايريك مكسيم شوبو موتنج (ماينتس) صمويل ايتو (تشيلسي) فابريس اولينجا (ملقة) اشيل ويبو (فناربخشه).




منتخب المكسيك

 فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب المكسيك في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: خيسوس كورونا (كروز ازول) الفريدو تالافيرا (تولوكا) جويرمو اوتشوا (اجاكسيو).

مدافعون: اندريس جواردادو (باير ليفركوزن) بول اجيلار وفرانسيسكو رودريجيز وميجيل لايون (امريكا) هيكتور مورينو (اسبانيول) رفائيل ماركيز (ليون) دييجو رييس (بورتو) كارلوس سالسيدو (تيجرس).

لاعبو وسط: هيكتور هيريرا (بورتو) خوسيه خوان فازكيز وكارلوس بينيا (ليون) خافيير اكينو (فياريال) ايزاك بريزويلا وميجيل بونسي (تولوكا) ماركو فابيان (كروز ازول).

مهاجمون: اوريبي بيرالتا (سانتوس لاجونا) خافيير هرنانديز (مانشستر يونايتد) راؤول خيمنيز (امريكا) جيوفاني دوس سانتوس (فياريال) آلان بوليدو (تيجرس).




منتخب اسبانيا

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب اسبانيا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: ايكر كاسياس (ريال مدريد) بيبي رينا (نابولي) ديفيد دي خيا (مانشستر يونايتد).

مدافعون: سيزار ازبيليكويتا (تشيلسي) جيرار بيكي (برشلونة) سيرجيو راموس (ريال مدريد) خوردي البا (برشلونة) راؤول البيول (نابولي) خوانفران (اتليتيكو مدريد).

لاعبو وسط: سيرجيو بوسكيتس (برشلونة) خابي مارتينيز (بايرن ميونيخ) تشابي الونسو (ريال مدريد) كوكي (اتليتيكو مدريد) تشابي (برشلونة) سيسك فابريجاس (برشلونة) خوان ماتا (مانشستر يونايتد) سانتي كازورلا (ارسنال) اندريس انيستا (برشلونة) بيدرو (برشلونة) ديفيد سيلفا (مانشستر سيتي).

مهاجمون: دييجو كوستا (اتليتيكو مدريد) ديفيد بيا (اتليتيكو مدريد) فرناندو توريس (تشيلسي).




منتخب هولندا

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب هولندا في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: يسبر سيلسن (اياكس) تيم كرول (نيوكاسل يونايتد) ميشيل فورم (سوانزي سيتي).

مدافعون: دالي بليند ويويل فيلتمان (اياكس) ستيفان دي فري وداريل يانمات وتيرينس كونجولو وبرونو مارتنز إندي (فينوورد) بول فرهاخ (اوجسبورج) رون فلار (استون فيلا).

لاعبو وسط: يوردي كلاسي (فينوورد) يوناتان دي جوشمان (سوانزي سيتي) نايجل دي يونج (ميلانو) ليروي فير (نوريتش سيتي) ارين روبن (بايرن ميونيخ) فيسلي سنايدر (غلطة سراي) جورجينيو فاينالدم (ايندهوفن).

مهاجمون: ممفيس ديباي (ايندهوفن) كلاس يان هنتيلار (شالكه) ديرك كاوت (فناربخشه) جيرمين لينس (دينامو كييف) روبن فان بيرسي (مانشستر يونايتد).




منتخب تشيلي

فيما يلي التشكيلة النهائية لمنتخب تشيلي في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تنطلق يوم 12 يونيو حزيران.

حراس المرمى: كلاوديو برافو (ريال سوسيداد) جوني هيريرا (يونيفرسيداد دي تشيلي) كريستوفر توسيلي (يونيفرسيداد كاتوليكا).

مدافعون: جاري ميديل (كارديف سيتي) جونزالو خارا (نوتنجهام فورست) خوسيه روخاس (يونيفرسيداد دي تشيلي) يوجينيو مينا (سانتوس) ماوريسيو ايسلا (يوفنتوس) ميكو البورنوز (مالمو).

لاعبو وسط: خورخي فالديفيا (بالميراس) فيليبي جوتيريز (تفينتي انشيده) خوسيه بيدرو فوينزاليدا (كولو كولو) فرانسيسكو سيلفا (اوساسونا) ارتورو فيدال (يوفنتوس) تشارلز ارانجيز (انترناسيونال) مارسيلو دياز (بازل) كارلوس كارمونا (اتلانتا).

مهاجمون: اليكسيس سانشيز (برشلونة) ادواردو فارجاس (بلنسية) جان بوسيجور (ويجان اثليتيك) ماوريسيو بينيا (كالياري) فابيان اوريانا (سيلتا فيجو) استيبان باريديس (كولو كولو). 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*مشكور الحبيب كسلاوي 

تخريمة
شولا اميوبي (غير مرتبط بناد)
ما بتجاسف دا؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور منتخبات كاس العالم 2014

البرازيل


اسبانيا


الارجنتين


ايطاليا


البرتغال


بلجيكا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المانيا


انجلترا


الاورجواي


الاكوادور


استراليا


البوسنة



*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بارك الله فيك فى هذا اليوم المبارك اخى كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزائر


الكاميرون


غانا 


نيجيريا


ساحل العاج


ايران



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هولندا


سويسرا


روسيا



كرواتيا


امريكا


المكسيك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليابان


كوريا الجنوبية


تشيلي


كولمبيا


كوستاريكا


هندرواس




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرنسا


اليونان


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﻳﺮﻓﻀﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﻟﻠﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ :

 ﺃﻋﻠﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻧﻲ ﺭﻓﻀﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ﻟﺨﻮﺹ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ.
 ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ قد ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﻗﻴﺎﻡ ﺃﺳﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻥ ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺮﺍﺏ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺕ  ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺮﺭﻭﺍ ﺇﻧﻬﺎﺀ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻹﺿﺮﺍﺏ ﻭﺧﺎﺿﻮﺍ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﺩﻳﺘﻴﻦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ  ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﺪﻳﻒ.
 ﻭﻧﺸﺮﺕ  ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ"ﻟﻴﻜﻴﺐ" ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺮﺓ ﺃﻥ ﺭﻓﺎﻕ ﺻﺎﻣﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻳﺘﻮ ﺭﻓﻀﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﻮﺩ ﺇﻟﻰ  ﺍﻟﻄﺎﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻘﻠﻬﻢ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ.
 ﻭﺫﻛﺮﺕ  ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺃﻥ ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﻭﻧﻲ ﻭﺑﺼﻔﺔ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﺪ ﺻﺎﻣﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻳﺘﻮ ﺭﻓﺾ  ﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﻦ ﻭﻫﻮ"ﺗﻘﺎﻟﻴﺪ"ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ  ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ.
 ﻭﺃﺿﺎفت ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺃﻥ ﻓﻮﻟﻜﺮ ﻓﻴﻨﻜﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻢ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أعلى 10 منتخبات في المونديال قيمة.. المفاجأة حاضرة



لم تعد تشكيلات المنتخبات المشاركة في كأس العالم تقاس بالأسماء الرنانة أو جودتها في أرضية الملعب فقط، بل وصل للأمر لرصد قيمتها السوقية المالية، لأن المال أصبح من يُدير هذه اللعبة خاصة على مستوى الأندية.
القائمة جاءت بمفاجآت منها احتلال المنتخب البلجيكي مركزاً متقدماً على غيره من المنتخبات الأكثر عراقة، في حين تأثرت هولندا بكثرة لاعبيها المحليين وخرجت من القائمة.


1-  حامل لقب كأس العالم المنتخب الإسباني يأتي في الصدارة، فتتويجهم بكأس العالم 2010، وبطولتي يورو 2008 و2012، جاء بمهارات وجودة لاعبيه المصنفين على أنهم الأفضل في العالم بأغلب المراكز.
 التألق اللافت للإسبان على صعيد المنتخب والأنديةأسال لعاب أندية العالم لاستقدام لاعبي الماتادور، خاصة في الدوري الإنجليزي.
 وتبلغ قيمة لاعبي اللاروخا 734 مليون يورو، ومن المتوقع أن الحفاظ على اللقب سيرفع قيمة اللاعبين أكثر من ذلك، لتواجد عدد من اللاعبين الذين يظهرون للمرة الأولى، وانتقالهم لأندية أكبر سيعود بالنفع الاقتصادي على أنديتهم.


2-  منتخب البرازيل يحتل المركز الثاني بقيمة تصل إلى 708 مليون يورو، ولعل وجود نيمار وتياجو سيلفا وديفيد لويز رفع قيمة لاعبي البرازيل إلى هذا الرقم الكبير, بالإضافة لعديد النجوم الآخرين المنتشرين في أندية ودوريات أوروبا الكبرى.



3-  يأتي التانجو الأرجنتيني ثالثاً بفارق كبير نسبياً عن إسبانيا والبرازيل ، ووصل مجموع قيمة لاعبيه قرابة 600 مليون يورو ، والفضل الأكبر في ذلك هو ميسي الذي يقدر بـ 200 مليون لوحده .

4-  منتخب الماكينات الألمانية جاء في المركز الرابع بـ 590 مليون تقريباً، فاللاعبون الألمان باتوا مطلوبين لدى الأندية الإنجليزية، بعد تصديرهم لمواهب فذّة في السنوات الأخيرة.

ولاشك أن الظفر بكأس العالم وإنهاء 18 عاماً من صيام التتويج عن الألقاب، سيجبر الأندية الساعية وراءهم لدفع عشرات الملايين, لأن تألق اللاعبين يساهم بشكل كبير بتحقيق البطولات.


5-  المفاجأة مع المنتخب البلجيكي الذي جاء في المركز الخامس, بقيمة 487 مليون يورو.
 ولعل امتلاك المنتخب البلجيكي تشكيلة مميزة من اللاعبين بتواجد نجم تشيلسي هازاراد، وحارس أتلتيكو مدريد كورتوا ، ومهاجم ايفرتون لوكاكو، ولاعب وسط مانشستر يونايتد فلايني, ومهاجم فولسبورغ دي بروين.


6-  وبقيمة وصلت إلى 377 يورو في المركز السادس, تأمل الديوك الفرنسية أن تصيح في بلاد السامبا، ولعل وجود هوجو لوريس في الحراسة، وريبيري والجوهرة بوجبا في الوسط، وبنزيما في الهجوم، يجعل من هذه القيمة الإجمالية تبدو معقولة.

7-   الحلم الإنجليزي يتسلح بتشكيلة احتلت المركز السابع بمجموع يصل إلى 315 مليون تقريباً, رغم أن البريميرليج يزخر بعديد النجوم التي تبلغ قيمته مئات الملايين، لكن منتخب الأسود الثلاثة انخضفت قيمة لاعبيه عن ذي قبل.

8-  الطليان حاملوا لقب 2006 يعبرون عن انخفاض قيمة الكالشيو مؤخراً, ولا تتعدى تشكيلتهم 312 مليون.

9-  وبسبب وجود رونالدو جاء المنتخب البرتغالي في المركز التاسع, بقيمة إجمالية 310 ملايين.

10  - المنتخب الكولومبي دخل قائمة أكثر المنتخبات قيمةً سوقية رغم استبعاد لاعبه رادميل فالكاو، اذ وصل مجموع لاعبيه 217 مليون يورو.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبرز 10 لحظات عربية في تاريخ كأس العالم[/u]

كيف  أثر العرب في كأس العالم؟ وكيف تأثروا به؟ وما هي أهم الذكريات واللحظات  التي لا تُنسى في تاريخ المشاركات العربية؟..جول يذهب معكم في رحلة خاصة  جدًا في صفحات التاريخ..
تُعد المشاركات العربية في بطولة كأس العالم  على أصابع اليدين، لعدة أسباب منها المُقنع مثل التعرض للاستعمار والدخول  في حروب ومعارك سياسية أثرت كثيرًا على المجتمع والثقافة الرياضية لدى كافة  الشعوب من المحيط إلى الخليج، ولكن هناك عدة أسباب أخرى بالفعل تحتاج إلى  دراسة مُتأنية لإدراك حل واقعي لهذا اللغز المثير للدهشة.
فرغم امتلاك  جُل البلدان العربية في الخليج وشمال أفريقيا للمواهب الفذة والامكانيات  المادية والبشرية مع الدعم الجماهيري والحكومي لكرة القدم إلا أنهم يعجوزن  ويتعثرون باستمرار أمام التطور الهائل لدول جنوب شرق آسيا ولأصحاب البشرة  السمراء في أفريقيا.
والمشاركة الثانية على التوالي للمنتخب الجزائري  دون غيره من الدول العربية، تلخص لنا وللعالم أجمع حجم المعاناة التي  يواجهها الوطن خلال السنوات العشر الماضية، فلم تترشح سوى الجزائر في  المونديال الأفريقي عام 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا، وتكرر السيناريو نفسه في  مونديال البرازيل 2014، وهو أول مونديال يُقام على الأراضي اللاتينية منذ  عام 1978 عندما أقيمت البطولة في الأرجنتين بمشاركة عربية وحيدة كانت  للمنتخب التونسي.
تصل عدد مشاركات المنتخبات العربية في كؤوس العالم منذ  مشاركة مصر في مونديال إيطاليا 1934 في 11 بطولة وصلت خلالهم ثماني  منتخبات وللسعودية والجزائر وتونس الأفضلية بتأهل كل منهم أربع مرات، وخلال  تلك المرات المعدودة حدثت بعض النتائج والذكريات الطيبة لكنها ليست وبكل  تأكيد على نفس وزن الذكريات التعيسة التي سنفندها معكم في سياق هذا الموضوع  في أبرز 10 لحظات في تاريخ المشاركات العربية في أهم تظاهرة رياضية  عالمية.

تبقى للمشاركة الأولى رونقها الخاص مهما كانت، والقدر اختار  رائدة اللعبة في الوطن العربي «مصر» لتقص شريط افتتاح المشاركات العربية  في المونديال، ففي عهد الملك فاروق وجدت مصر نفسها بالعلم الأخضر والهلال  المصحوب بثلاثة نجوم في نهائيات النسخة الثانية من كأس العالم الذي نظمته  إيطاليا عام 1934 بعد هزيمتها لفلسطين في مجموع مباراتي التصفيات المؤهلة  (11/2).

مصر مثلت ثلاث قارات في تلك البطولة «أفريقيا، آسيا  وأستراليا»، وتواجدها فتح الباب على مصراعيه لمشاركة بلدان من قارات أخرى  فيما بعد، فقد اكتفى مونديال 34 بمشاركة البرازيل والأرجنتين من أمريكا  اللاتينية والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من أمريكا الشمالية بالإضافة لمصر  من أفريقيا والبقية من أوروبا.

وغابت دول بريطانيا العظمى عن  البطولة لعدم اعترافها بالبطولة ولعدم احترامها لما يسمى بالاتحاد الدولي  لكرة القدم، وغابت كذلك أورجواي -التي لا تزال أول منتخب في تاريخ البطولة  لم يحظ بشرف الدفاع عن لقبه- احتجاجًا على طريقة تعامل المنتخبات الأوروبية  بعدم مشاركتهم في النسخة الأولى من المونديال والذي نظمته عام 1930.

لسوء  طالع أحفاد الفراعنة اصطدامهم بأحد أشرس المنتخبات في العالم «المجر» في  دور الـ16. بداية تلك المباراة كانت مذهلة بالنسبة للمصريين حين رد «عبد  الرحمن فوزي» على هدفين من المجر لتيليكي وتولدي في الدقيقتين 11 و27  بتسجيله لهدفين في الدقيقتين 31 و39، لكن أبناء بودابست استطاعوا تسجيل  هدفين آخرين خلال الشوط الثاني لفينزي وتولدي في غضون سبع دقائق لينهوا  المقابلة لصالحهم.

لكن لعنة الفراعنة أصابت المجر، ففي الدور ربع  النهائي أمام النمسا خسروا بهدفين لهدف ليتركوا أصحاب الضيافة «إيطاليا»  يتوجون بكأس ريمي الشهير، حيث تألق رفاق جوسيبي مياتزاه بصورة ملحوظة بعد  الفوز على الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في الافتتاح بسباعية لهدف، بتجاوزوهم  لإسبانيا ثم النمسا في ربع ونصف النهائي، وفي المباراة الأخيرة تغلبوا على  تشيكوسلوفاكيا بهدفين لهدف وسط فرحة الديكتاتور الفاشي «بينيتو موسوليني».

في  المشاركة الأولى للمنتخب الجزائري والرابعة للوطن العربي في المونديال عام  1982الذي أقيم على الأراضي الإسبانية، وقعت الفضيحة الكبرى التي لن ينساها  التاريخ أبدًا بتواطؤ الألمان مع النسماويين من أجل الإطاحة بالجزائر من  دور المجموعات بفارق الأهداف.

حادثة لا تزال تشغل بال عشاق  المستديرة حتى وقتنا هذا، فالطريقة التي لعبت بها ألمانيا مع النمسا في  ختام مباريات دور المجموعات كانت الأكثر إثارة للشفقة في تاريخ البطولة  لمنع العرب من الحصول على فرصة في الأدوار الاقصائية، ولم يستطع الحكم  الاسكتلندي قليل الحيلة «بوب فالنتيني» إيقاف هذه المسرحية الهزلية  فالقانون لا يخول له التدخل لإيقاف اللعب السلبي والتعاوني.

الجزائر  وقعت في المجموعة الثانية التي ضمت كل من «ألمانيا الغربية، تشيلي  والنمسا». في الافتتاح على ملعب نادي سبورتينج خيخون قدم محاربي الصحراء  أداءً تاريخيًا ضد حاملة لقب نسخة 1974 «ألمانيا»، الشوط الأول انتهى  بالتعادل السلبي بعد إهدارهم لعدد وافر من الفرص، وفي الشوط الثاني لم  يتأثروا برد رومينجيه على هدف رابح مادجر في الدقيقة 67، فبعد دقيقة واحدة  سجل لخضر بلومي هدف الفوز تحت أنظار 42 ألف مشجع أصابتهم الصدمة.

المباراة  الثانية في أوفيدو أمام النمسا، جاءت مخيبة للآمال بخسارة الجزائر بهدفين  نظيفين، وفي المباراة الأخيرة فازت الجزائر على تشيلي بثلاثية لكن لسوء  الحظ استقبلت شباكها لهدفين في نفس توقيت تطبيخ النمسا مع ألمانيا لفضيحة  كروية مدوية من أجل الخسارة بهدف من ألمانيا للإطاحة بالجزائر.

كانت  لحظات استثنائية بالنسبة للعرب عندما كشف الجزائريون الغرور الألماني على  الملأ وأجبروهم على اللجؤ لهذا السيناريو الخسيس مع جيرانهم، وربما لو يعلم  الألمان عواقب تلك الفعلة لما فكروا أبدًا في الاقدام عليها، فشبح الجزائر  ظل يطاردهم في كل مكان، ليخسروا نهائي كأس العالم مرتين متتاليتين (82  و86) أمام إيطاليا والأرجنتين، وعندما فازوا بالبطولة لآخر مرة في تاريخهم  على الأراضي الإيطالية عام 1990 جاءت بمساعدة الحكم الذي احتسب ركلة جزاء  غير صحيحة ليورجن كلينسمان، كل هذا من أجل إيقاف زحف مارادونا نحو سحب عرش  ملك كرة القدم من «بيليه» الصديق الصدوق لرئيس الفيفا آنذاك، البرازيلي  «جواو هافلينج».

سؤال سأله الكثير من عشاق المستديرة عندما تمكنت  المملكة العربية السعودية من الفوز على بلجيكا بهدف نجم نادي الشباب «سعيد  العويران» في أولى مشاركات البلاد بكأس العالم عام 1994 في الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية، ماذا لو كان «سعيد العويران» يحمل جنسية غير عربية؟  بالتأكيد لقامت الدنيا ولم تقعد.
العويران أخذ الكرة من منتصف الملعب  وبجرأة لا تُصدق من لاعب عربي شق طريقه كالسهم نحو مرمى الحارس «ميشيل  بريودهومي» بعد مراوغته لأربعة لاعبين من بينهم «ميشيل دي فولف وفليبي  ألبرت وورودي سميدتس» ليُحرز واحدًا من أجمل الأهداف في تاريخ المونديال  جنبًا إلى جنب هدف مارادونا في مرمى إنجلترا بمونديال 86 وهدف مايكل أوين  في الأرجنتين بمونديال 98.

إذا سألت أي أحد عن أجمل مباراة في تاريخ  مشاركات العرب في المونديال ستكون الإجابة «الجزائر وألمانيا 82»، نفس  الشيء بخصوص أجمل هدف، فلا يوجد أجمل من هدف العويران الذي قاد بلاده بهذا  الفوز لاخراج بلجيكا - المرشح الثاني بعد هولندا للترشح لثمن النهائي -  واحتلال المرتبة الثانية في المجموعة السادسة بنفس رصيد نقاط هولندا  المتصدرة بفارق الأهداف.

السعودية خسرت في الافتتاح بالعاصمة واشنطن  بهدفين لهدف أمام هولندا، وفي اللقاء الثاني أمام المغرب فازت بهدفين لهدف  مع تألق ملفت لسامي الجابر، وفي اللقاء الختامي كانت مطالبة بهزيمة بلجيكا  بأي شكل لضمان الترشح بفارق الأهداف عنها وهذا ما حدث بفضل الهدف الأسطوري  لسعيد العويران الذي لن ينساه أي عربي، لكن في دور ال16 ودع الأخضر أمام  أحد الأحصنة السوداء «السويد» بثلاثية لهدف.

عجزت مصر عن المشاركة  في كؤوس العالم خلال أربعة عقود من الزمن (الخمسينيات، الستينيات،  السبعينيات والثمانينيات)، فبعد الإنقلاب على الحكم الملكي وإعلان  الجمهورية تعرضت البلاد للاحتلال وخاضت عدة حروب، وكادت تتمكن من التأهل في  مناسبة أو اثنين لكنها كانت تخسر في الردهات الأخيرة من التصفيات لعل  أبرزها ضد تونس قبل مونديال الأرجنتين 78.

أحد أفضل الأجيال في  تاريخ مصر «ثابت البطل ومحمود الخطيب وطاهر أبو زيد» حُرموا من المشاركة في  المونديال وأضطروا في نهاية مسيرتهم إلى افساح المجال أمام جيل «حسام حسن  ومجدي عبد الغني وهاني رمزي وأحمد شوبير» وعدد آخر من الشباب لقيادة مصر  إلى مونديال إيطاليا 1990 على حساب الجزائر.

لا شك أن التعادل الذي  حققته مصر مع هولندا الفائزة بكأس أمم أوروبا قبل عامين فقط من بدء ذلك  المونديال، من أهم النتائج التي حققها العرب في تاريخهم بكأس العالم،  فمنتخب ضم بين صفوفه «روود خوليت، فرانك ريكارد، ماركو فان باستن» كان من  الصعب مجاراته والتسجيل في مرماه ولو من ركلة جزاء كما فعل أحفاد الفراعنة  في ستاد باليرمو.

مصر ودعت دور المجموعات آنذاك بسبب خسارتها من  إنجلترا بهدف دون رد، وخرجت في جعبتها نقطتين من التعادل مع هولندا  وجمهورية آيرلندا، وستبقى الطرق الدفاعية التي اتبعها المدرب الوطني «محمود  الجوهري» أحد العوامل الرئيسية التي دفعت هيئة تشريع القوانين بقيادة  إنجلتر لسن قانون جديد يمنع حارس المرمى من الامساك بالكرة المُمررة من أحد  زملائه في الفريق، وعدم الاحتفاظ بالكرة باليدين لأكثر من ست ثواني، فقد  كان أعضاء المنتخب المصري يقومون بإعادة الكرة إلى الحارس شوبير كلما  تعرضوا ولو لشبهة ضغط من الخصم بهدف إضاعة الوقت، ما أصاب مبارياتهم  بالرتابة والملل بسبب مبالغتهم التي لم يسبق لها مثيل، وهذا ما شكا منه  أعضاء منتخب جمهورية آيرلندا على وجه الخصوص ليأتي الحل فيما بعد بتصعيب  مأمورية الحراس أكثر مما سبق.

الحرص والحذر كانا ولا يزالا السمة  الرئيسية لطرق لعب المنتخبات العربية في المعتركات الكبرى، فكما أسلفنا  تسبب هذا الأسلوب في استفزاز الفيفا لقانون نحو ابتكار قانون جديد يمنع  الحارس من الامساك بتمريرة زميله.

لكن في كأس العالم 1998، الذي شهد  تواجد ثلاثي للعرب بوجود «المغرب، السعودية وتونس»، كسر منتخب أسود أطلس  مع المدرب الفرنسي «هنري ميشيل» هذا الملل العربي حين استعان بنخبة من أميز  اللاعبين على رأسهم «مصطفى حاجي، عبد الجليل حدا كماتشو، بصير صلاح الدين،  عبد الكريم الحضريوي، نور الدين نايبت، يوسف شيبو، سعيد شيبا ويوسف روسي».

مصطفى  حاجي بذلك الحذاء الأحمر المميز، كان يتسلم الكرة على الرواق الأيسر من  الملعب برشاقة وخفة حركة مُخيفة للخصم، ولا أحد كان يتجرأ على مجابهته  خوفًا من التعرض للمراوغة، ليبقى هاجس غلق زاوية التصويب أكثر ما يشغال بال  المدافعين عند مواجهته فإذا سدد لا يرحم، وهذا ما جعل منه أحد العناصر  الأساسية لفريق منتخب العالم مع رونالدو وباتيستوتا آنذاك.

بداية  مشوار المغرب كان مُبشرًا بالخير أمام النرويج عندما سجل مصطفي حاجي هدفًا  رائعًا قبل أن يصنع الهدف الثاني لعبد الجليل حدا، وكان الهدف الذي سجله  يوسف شيبو بالخطأ في مرماه أحد الأسباب التي أدت للتعادل مع أحفاد  الفايكينج 2/2.

وفي المباراة الثانية ضد البرازيل سقطت المغرب  بثلاثية نظيفة، لكن المستوى العام أوحى بمدى قدرة الفريق على تقدم شيء ما  ضد اسكتلندا في المباراة الأخيرة، وهذا ما حدث بهدفين لبصير صلاح الدين  وهدف لعبد الجليل حدا، لكن البرازيل خانت اللعب النظيف كما فعلت النمسا مع  الجزائر قبل أكثر من 18 عامًا في إسبانيا.

شعر البعض بأن البرازيل  والنرويج قد تعمدا تكرار سيناريو النسما وألمانيا للاطاحة بالمغرب، حيث لعب  رجال المدرب ماريو زاجالو بتخاذل وتراخي بعد ضمانهم لصدارة المجموعة  الأولى برصيد ست نقاط الأمر الذي أثار كثيرًا من الشكوك، فكيف لفريق  السامبا المدجج برونالدو وريفالدو ودينلسون وروبرتو كارلوس أن يخسر من  النرويج 2/1؟ وكيف يسمح باحتلالهم للمرتبة الثانية برصيد خمس نقاط بفارق  نقطة واحدة عنه؟ وكيف يترك نفسه عرضة للقيل والقال أمام وسائل الإعلام؟..  على أي حال البرازيل، لو كانت البرازيل آثمة فالقدر قد عاقبها برأسيات  زيدان في النهائي كما عاقب ألمانيا مرتين من قبل.



إذا  كانت مصر أول منتخب عربي يشارك في المونديال، وإذا كانت المغرب أول منتخب  عربي يتأهل للدور الاقصائي، فإن تونس كان أول منتخب عربي يتمكن من تحقيق  الفوز على حساب المكسيك في نسخة الأرجنتين عام 1978.

رفاق طارق ذياب  فاجأوا العالم بتخطيهم لعقبة المكسيك في المباراة الافتتاحية بثلاثة أهداف  لهدف على ملعب المومنتال وفي المباراة الثالثة ضد ألمانيا الغربية تعادلوا  من دون أهداف، لكن الاخفاق في الجولة الثانية أمام بولندا بالخسارة بهدف  دون رد لم يساعدهم على تجاوز دور المجموعة الثانية، ليكتفوا بالمركز الثالث  برصيد ثلاث نقاط بفارق نقطة عن ألمانيا الثانية ونقطتين عن بولندا الأولى.

ولتونس ذكرى طيبة كذلك في مونديال 2006 عندما لعبت مع السعودية أجمل مبارياتهم في تاريخ البطولة من الناحية الهجومية.

نعم  السعودية سبق ولعبت مع المغرب أول مباراة «عربية عربية» في تاريخ كؤوس  العالم عام 1994، لكن إقامة البطولة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لم  يُساعد أبناء البلدين على حضور تلك المقابلة الأسطورية التي انتهت بفوز  الخضر على أسود أطلس بثنائية لهدف.

المباراة غلب عليها الطابع  الدفاعي من كلا الطرفين خوفًا من تلقي الخسارة الثانية في البطولة، وحاولت  المغرب جر اللقاء إلى التعادل 1/1 قبل أن تسجل السعودية هدف الفوز.

لكن  العرب تخلصوا من هذه الأخطاء بعد 12 عامًا في لقاء أقيم على ملعب نادي  بايرن ميونخ «آليانز آرينا» بين السعودية وتونس ضمن منافسات المجموعة  الـثامنة بمونديال 2006 على الأراضي الألمانية فقد قدموا واحدة من أجمل  مباريات مجموعات تلك النسخة.

المشهد كان حضاريًا عندما امتلأ الملعب  عن بكرة أبيه بالمشجعين العرب، هنا العلم السعودي وهناك العلم التونسي،  وفي بعض أنحاء أخرى ظهر الجمور السعودي جنبًا إلى جنب شقيقه التونسي، وعلى  المعشب حضرت الروح الرياضية بين اللاعبين، فكانت النهاية هدفين لكل فريق.

تعادل  الفريقان منحهما فرصة حقيقية لبلوغ دور الـ16 معًا، لكن نتائجهما في  الجولتين الثانية والثالثة كانت غاية في السوء وأدت لاحباط المحاولة  العربية، حيث خسرت تونس من إسبانيا بثلاثية لهدف، وتلقت شباك «مبروك زايد»  رباعية من أوكرانيا قبل أن تخسر السعودية بإعجوبة من إسبانيا بهدف في  الختام وهي نفس النتيجة التي خسر بها نسور قرطاج من أوكرانيا على الملعب  الأوليمبي في برلين.

لو كنت تريد التوسط لبلادك واستخدام نفوذك  لانقاذها من سيناريو مخيف، لا تفعل بعد أن وافقت على خوض الحرب، فوقتها لا  تراجع ولا استسلام!

ربما تكون المجموعة الرابعة في مونديال إسبانيا  1982 والتي ضمت «إنجلترا، فرنسا، تشيكوسلوفاكيا والكويت»، هي الأصعب في  تاريخ مشاركات العرب في كؤوس العالم.

الفوز الذي حققه الجزائريون  على الألمان يوم 16 يونيه 82 كان له مفعول السحر في اليوم التالي على أداء  المنتخب الكويتي أثناء مباراته المونديالية الأولى ضد تشيكوسلوفاكيا، ليحقق  الفريق التعادل 1/1 مطلع الشوط الثاني بهدف «فيصل الدخيل» ردًا على ركلة  جزاء سجلها الأسطورة «بانينكا».

أحلام الموج الأزرق في تفجير مفاجأة  بإخراج أحد كبار هذه المجموعة، تحولت إلى أوهام وكوابيس سوداء في الجولة  الثانية أمام الديوك الفرنسية، فعلى ملعب نادي بلد الوليد خسرت الكويت  برباعية «جينيني، بلاتيني سيكس وماكسيم بوسيس» مقابل هدف للبلوشي، ووقعت  معها حادثة تركت علامة بارزة في تاريخ طرائف وعجائيب المونديال عندما قرر  رئيس الاتحاد الكويتي «أحمد الفهد» اقتحام أرض الملعب للاحتجاج على الحكم  السوفيتي «ميروسلاف ستوبار» خلال الشوط الثاني.

أحمد الفهد قرر  التوسط لبلاده في الوقت والمكان غير المناسبين، فلو كان فعلها قبل البطولة  في أروقة الفيفا من أجل تلافي هذه المجموعة النارية لبلع العالم الفعلة،  لكن اقحامه لنفسه بهذه الطريقة غير اللائقة بحجة عدم صحة هدف سجله «آلان  جيريسي» بعد دقائق من هدف البلوشي دفع الجميع ليقول «?Are You F** Kidding  Me»، هل تمزح؟ ماذا أنت فاعل؟ هل تظن نفسك في الدوري الكويتي؟

متى  يتمنى المرء أن تنشق الأرض لتبتلعه؟ بالتأكيد عندما يتعرض لاخفاق ما بعده  اخفاق مثل الذي أصاب السعودية في افتتاح مبارياتها بكأس العالم 2002 أمام  المنتخب الألماني بالخسارة بثمانية أهداف للاشيء في أقسى وأصعب نتيجة في  تاريخ المشاركات العربية.

الألمان ذهبوا إلى المونديال بصعوبة جمة  بعد خوضهم لملحق أوروبي أمام رفاق شيفيتشينكو «أوكرانيا»، والسعودية تأهلت  دون عناء للمرة الثالثة على التوالي إلى المونديال كأكثر منتخب عربي يفعلها  في التاريخ.

في الدقائق الـ20 الأولى صمد الدفاع السعودي بقيادة  «رضا تكر وأحمد الدوسري وخميس الدوسري» لكن نواف التمياط والجابر والحسن  اليامي ابتعدوا عن بعضهم البعض بواسطة ديتمار هامان وتورستين فرينجز، وما  زاد الطين بلة فشلهم الذريع في مساندة الخط الخلفي بالصورة المطلوبة منهم،  ليسجل المانشافت أربعة أهداف متتالية في شباك التاريخي «محمد الدعيع» من  بينهم هدفين لميروسلاف كلوزه وهدف لميشئيل بالاك وآخر ليانكر.

وبدلاً  من محاولة الحفاظ على النتيجة والتسليم بالخسارة، سقط المدرب ناصر الجوهر  في المزيد من الأخطاء التكتيكية بنزول إبراهيم الشهراني وعبد العزيز  الخثران بدلاً من خميس الدوسري ونواف التمياط، لينفرج الملعب أكثر أمام  الألمان بتسجيلهم لأربعة أهداف إضافية بسبل أكثر سهولة لكلوزه وتوماس لينكي  وأوليفر بيرهوف وبرنارد شنايدر، ليتمنى بعدها الخضر أن تنشق أرض ملعب  سابورو دومي وتبتلعهم وسط احتفال كلوزه بالسوبر هاتريك الأسطوري.

الصحف  العربية تنبأت بسيناريو مغاير لمستقبل السعودية في البطولة بعد تجربتي  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وفرنسا في التسعينيات، فخبرتها تفوق خبرة  جمهورية آيرلندا، والكاميرون ليس بالمنتخب المستحيل هزمه، إلا أن النهاية  كانت مأساوية بل أكثر من مأساوية باحتلال رفاق سامي الجابر للمركز الرابع  دون أي نقطة بعد الخسارة من كل فرق المجموعة الخامسة.

حققت الجزائر  في نهاية عام 2009 تأهلاً تاريخيًا على حساب المنتخب المصري بعد ماراثون  بينهما في التصفيات وصل لحد الاحتكام لمباراة فاصلة على الأراضي السودانية  انتهت بهدف قتل الجيل الذهبي من لاعب بوخوم «عنتر يحيى».

وبدأت بلد  المليون شهيد تحلم بإنجاز فشل فيه رفاق بلومي ورابح مادجر في الثمانينيات  عندما أوقعتهم القرعة في مجموعة متوازنة ضمت «سلوفينيا والولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية»، وكانت إنجلترا الخطر الوحيد على حظوظهم.

تغير المشهد في  البطولة الأولى على الأراضي الأفريقية بخسارة صادمة لثعالب الصحراء في  الافتتاح بهدف نظيف أمام سلوفينيا، لكنهم قرروا استعادة الأمل وهذا ما  فعلوه بالتعادل السلبي مع إنجلترا في الجولة الثانية.

استعادة رجال  رابح سعدان للأمل خلق معضلة حقيقية للمنتخب الإنجليزي في الجولة الأخيرة،  كما كان تعادل مصر مع هولندا في مونديال 90 بطعم الفوز، فقد أجبرت إنجلترا  على اللعب للفوز أمام سلوفينيا في المباراة الأخيرة بسبب تعادلها مع أمريكا  في المباراة الافتتاحية بعد خطأ جرين الشهير، ومنذ ذلك الحين لا ينسى  الشعب الإنجليزي هذا الموقف الصعب الذي عاشوه بسبب المنتخب الجزائري وحارس  سيسكا صوفيا المقاتل «ريس مبولحي» الذي تلقى بعدها عدة عروض ملموسة  للاحتراف في إنجلترا مثله مثل معظم نجوم الفريق آنذاك.

      ألمانيا فازت في الدقيقة 87!
سيبقى  تسبب المغرب في توديع قوتين عظميين هما «البرتغال وبولندا» من دور مجموعات  مونديال المكسيك 1986 وبلوغ دور الـ16 للمرة الأولى في تاريخ الوطن العربي  كأول المجموعة السادسة على حساب المنتخب الإنجليزي الزاخر بالنجوم، أفضل  إنجاز وأهم لحظة في تاريخ المشاركات العربية.

أسطورة الوداد  البيضاوي «بادو الزاكي» فرض اسمه كأحد أفضل حراس المرمى في العالم آنذاك  بمحافظته على عرين أسود أطلس أمام بولندا ثم إنجلترا ليقود بلاده للتعادل  السلبي في أول مباراتين بدور المجموعات.

وفي المباراة الثالثة على  ملعب جوادلاخارا أمام البرتغال جاء الدور على «عبد الرزاق خيري» الذي سجل  هدفين في الديقتين 19 و26 لينهي الشوط الأول بهذه النتيجة، وبعد انتصاف  الوقت الأصلي بدقيقتين أضاف نجم ميتز وسالسبورج «عبد الكريم ميري كريمو»  الهدف الثالث في سيناريو لا يُصدق.

حفظ نجم بنفيكا «ديامانتينو  ميراندا» لماء وجه البرتغال بتسجيل هدف في الدقيقة 80، لم يعرقل مسيرة  المغرب نحو ثمن النهائي، ولم يعرقل كذلك مسيرة بادو الزاكي نحو الاحتراف في  الدوري الإسباني رفقة نادي ريال مايوركا الذي ظفر تحت رايته بلقب أفضل  حارس في الليجا «زامورا».

احتلال المغرب للصدارة برصيد 4 نقاط بفارق  نقطة عن إنجلترا الثانية وبولندا الثالثة كانت أقصى طموحاتها فقد فشلت في  الحفاظ على صمودها أمام الكبار في ثمن النهائي حين واجهت ألمانيا، لكنها  ودعت بشرف على ملعب نادي مونتيري بهدف متأخر أحرزه صاحب الرقم 8 «لوثر  ماتيوس» في الدقيقة 87

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كابيلو يتصدر قائمة أغلى المدربين في المونديال



	نشرت جريدة الديلي ميلي البريطانية تفاصيل أجور مدربي المنتخبات المشاركة  بنهائيات كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل، وقد جاء فابيو كابيلو المدير الفني  للمنتخب الروسي على رأس المجموعة براتب خرافي.
 الصحيفة أكدت على أن  فابيو كابيلو قد تربع على عرش القائمة براتب سنوي يصل إلى 6.693.725 مليون  جنيه إسترليني، بينما جاء ميجيل هيريرا المدير الفني للمنتخب المكسيكي في  أخر القائمة براتب يصل إلى 125 ألف جنيه إسترليني سنوياً.
وفي المركز  الثاني جاء روي هودجسون المدير الفني للمنتخب الإنجليزي براتب سنوي يصل إلى  3.5 مليون جنيه إسترليني، وفي المركز الثالث تشيزاري برانديلي المدير  الفني للمنتخب الإيطالي براتب سنوي يصل إلى 2.757 مليون جنيه إسترليني، وفي  المركز الرابع جاء لويس فيليبي سكولاري المدير الفني للمنتخب البرازيلي  براتب سنوي بلغ 2.367.500 مليون جنيه إسترليني.
 وقد بلغ مجموع رواتب  مدربي المنتخبات المشاركة بنهائيات كأس العالم 2014 المقبلة مبلغ  39.113.750 مليون جنيه إسترليني، بمتوسط يصل إلى 1.222.305 مليون جنيه  إسترليني لكل مدرب.


وفيما يلي قائمة أجور المدربين:


1- فابيو كابيلو المدير الفني للمنتخب الروسي "6.693.750 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

2- روي هودجسون المدير الفني للمنتخب الإنجليزي "3.500.000 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

3- تشيزاري برانديلي المدير الفني للمنتخب الإيطالي "2.575.000 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

4- فيلبي سكولاري المدير الفني للمنتخب البرازيلي "2.367.500 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

5- اوتمار هيتسفيلد المدير الفني للمنتخب السويسري "2.231.250 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

6- يواكيم لوف المدير الفني للمنتخب الألماني "2.146.250 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

7- ديل بوسكي المدير الفني للمنتخب الإسباني "2.017.500 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

8- لويس فان جال المدير الفني للمنتخب الهولندي "1.631.250 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

9- ألبيرتو زاكيروني المدير الفني للمنتخب الياباني "1.625.000 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

10- يورجن كلينسمان المدير الفني للمنتخب الأمريكي "1.562.000 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

11- ديدييه ديشامب المدير الفني للمنتخب الفرنسي "1.287.500 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

12- باولو بينتو المدير الفني للمنتخب البرتغالي " 1.287.500 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

13- كارلوس كيروش المدير الفني للمنتخب الإيراني "1.250.000 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

14- خورخي سامباولي المدير الفني للمنتخب التشيلي "1.057.500 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

15- خوسيه بيكرمان المدير الفني للمنتخب الكولومبي " 1.000.000 مليون جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

16- أنجي بوستيكوجلو المدير الفني للمنتخب الأسترالي "831.250 ألف جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

17- أوسكار تاباريز المدير الفني لمنتخب أورجواي " 750.000 ألف جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

18- صبري لاموشي المدير الفني لمنتخب ساحل العاج " 618.125 ألف جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

19- وحيد خاليلوزيتش المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري "600.000 ألف جنيه إسترليني."

20- مارك فيلموتس المدير الفني للمنتخب البلجيكي "515.000 ألف جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

21- فرناندو سانتوس المدير الفني للمنتخب اليوناني "515.000 ألف جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

22- أليخاندرو سابيلا المدير الفني للمنتخب الأرجنتيني " 487.500 ألف جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

23- هونج ميونج بو المدير الفني لمنتخب كوريا الجنوبية "473.750 ألف جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

24- لويس سواريز المدير الفني لمنتخب الهندوراس "375.000 ألف جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

25- رينالدو رويدا المدير الفني لمنتخب الاكوادور "337.500 ألف جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

26- خورخي لويس بينتو افانادور المدير الفني لمنتخب كوستاريكا "262.500 ألف جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

27- فولكر فينك المدير الفني للمنتخب الكاميروني "235.500 ألف جنيه إسترليني."

28- ستيفن كيشي المدير الفني للمنتخب النيجيري "233.750 ألف جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

29- سافيت سوسيتش المدير الفني لمنتخب البوسنة والهرسك "210.00 جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

30- نيكو كوفاتش المدير الفني للمنتخب الكرواتي "161.875 ألف جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

31- جيمس كويسي أبياه المدير الفني للمنتخب الغاني "150.000 ألف جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."

32- ميجيل هيريرا المدير الفني للمنتخب المكسيكي "125.000 جنيه إسترليني سنوياً."  



*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*في ما يلي البرنامج حسب التوقيت الزمني لنهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم المقررة في البرازيل من 12 حزيران/يونيو الى 13 تموز/يوليو (غرينيتش):

- 12-6:

البرازيل - كرواتيا في ساو باولو 00ر20

13-6:


المكسيك - الكاميرون في ناتال 00ر16


اسبانيا - هولندا في سالفادور 00ر19


تشيلي - استراليا في كوييابا 00ر22

14-6:


كولومبيا - اليونان في بيلو هوريزونتي 00ر16


الاوروغواي - كوستاريكا في فورتاليزا 00ر19


ساحل العاج - اليابان في ريسيفي 00ر22


15-6:

انكلترا - ايطاليا في ماناوس 00ر1


سويسرا - الاكوادور في برازيليا 00ر16


فرنسا - هندوراس في بورتو اليغري 00ر19


الارجنتين - البوسنة في ريو دي جانيرو 00ر22


16-6:


المانيا - البرتغال في سالفادور 00ر16


ايران - نيجيريا في كوريتيبا 00ر19


غانا - الولايات المتحدة في ناتال 00ر22


17-6:


بلجيكا - الجزائر في بيلو هوريزونتي 00ر16


البرازيل - المكسيك في فورتاليزا 00ر19


روسيا - كوريا الجنوبية في كوييابا 00ر22


18-6:


استراليا - هولندا في بورتو اليغري 00ر16


الكاميرون - كرواتيا في ماناوس 00ر19


اسبانيا - تشيلي في ريو دي جانيرو 00ر22


19-6:


كولومبيا - ساحل العاج في برازيليا 00ر16


الاوروغواي - انكلترا في ساو باولو 00ر19


اليابان - اليونان في ناتال 00ر22


20-6:


ايطاليا - كوستاريكا في ريسيفي 00ر16


سويسرا - فرنسا في سالفادور 00ر19


هندوراس - الاكوادور في كوريتيبا 00ر22


21-6:


الارجنتين - ايران في بيلو هوريزونتي 00ر16


المانيا - غانا في فورتاليزا 00ر19


نيجيريا - البوسنة في كوييابا 00ر22


22-6:


كوريا الجنوبية - الجزائر في بورتو اليغري 00ر16


الولايات المتحدة - البرتغال في ماناوس 00ر19


بلجيكا - روسيا في ريو دي جانيرو 00ر22


23-6:


استراليا - اسبانيا في كوريتيبا 00ر16


هولندا - تشيلي في ساو باولو 00ر16


الكاميرون - البرازيل في برازيليا 00ر20


كرواتيا - المكسيك في ريسيفي 00ر20


24-6:


ايطاليا - الاوروغواي في ناتال 00ر16


كوستاريكا - انكلترا في بيلو هوريزونتي 00ر16


اليابان - كولومبيا في كوييابا 00ر20


اليونان - ساحل العاج في فورتاليزا 00ر20


25-6:


نيجيريا - الارجنتين في بورتو اليغري 00ر16


البوسنة - ايران في سالفادور 00ر16


هندوراس - سويسرا في ماناوس 00ر20


الاكوادور - فرنسا في ريو دي جانيرو 00ر20


26-6:


الولايات المتحدة - المانيا في ريسيفي 00ر16


البرتغال - غانا في برازيليا 00ر16


كوريا الجنوبية - بلجيكا في ساو باولو 00ر20


الجزائر - روسيا في كوريتيبا 00ر20
الدور ثمن النهائي:
 28-6: أول المجموعة الاولى - ثاني المجموعة الثانية في بيلو هوريزونتي (المباراة 49) 00ر16
  أول المجموعة الثالثة - ثاني المجموعة الرابعة في ريو دي جانيرو (المبارة 50) 00ر20


29-6: أول المجموعة الثانية - ثاني المجموعة الأولى في فورتاليزا (المباراة 51) 00ر16



أول المجموعة الرابعة - ثاني المجموعة الثالثة في ريسيفي (المباراة 52) 00ر20
30-6: أول المجموعة الخامسة - ثاني المجموعة السادسة في برازيليا (المباراة 53) 00ر16
أول المجموعة السابعة - ثاني المجموعة الثامنة في بورتو اليغري (المباراة 54) 00ر20
1-7: أول المجموعة السادسة - ثاني المجموعة السابعة في ساو باولو (المباراة 55) 00ر16
 أول المجموعة الثامنة - ثاني المجموعة السابعة في سالفادور (المباراة 56) 00ر20
 الدور ربع النهائي:
 4-7: الفائز في المباراة رقم 49 - الفائز في المباراة رقم 50 في فورتاليزا (المباراة 57) 00ر20
 الفائز في المباراة 53 - الفائز في المباراة 54 في ريو دي جانيرو (المباراة 58) 00ر16 
 5-7: الفائز في المباراة 51 - الفائز في المباراة 52 في سالفادور (المباراة 59) 00ر20
 الفائز في المباراة 55 - الفائز في المباراة 56 في برازيليا (المباراة 60) 00ر16
الدور نصف النهائي: 
8-7: الفائز في المباراة 57 - الفائز في المباراة 58 في بيلو هوريزونتي (المباراة 61) 00ر20 
 9-7: الفائز في المباراة 59 - الفائز في المباراة 60 في ساو باولو (المباراة 62) 00ر20
المركز الثالث: 
12-7: الخاسر في المباراة 61 - الخاسر في المباراة 62 في برازيليا 00ر20

المباراة النهائية:
13-7: الفائز في المباراة 61 - الفائز في المباراة 62 في ساو باولو 00ر19









*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شكراً جزيلاً حبيبنا ود الجنيد
المواعيد بتوقيت غرينتش فيجب مراعاة فروق الوقت
لقد تم دمج الموضوع في بوست الحبيب كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكووووووور الحبيب ودالجنيد 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرازيل تفتح ذراعيها للعالم



 تنطلق كأس العالم الأكثر جدلاً في التاريخ اليوم الخميس، حيث يأمل جميع البرازيليين بألا يتحول هذا العيد الكروي الكبير الذي يقام مرة كل أربع سنوات إلى فوضى بسبب التهديدات باللجوء إلى الإضرابات في بلد تجتاحه مشاكل اجتماعية جمّة تستمر منذ أكثر من عام.
دافعت رئيسة البرازيل ديلما روسيف مساء الثلاثاء عن التنظيم المثير للجدل لمونديال 2014 مؤكدة أن البرازيل "مستعدة على أرضية المستطيل الأخضر وخارج الملاعب".
وفي كلمة إلى الأمة بثتها محطات التلفزة والإذاعة، رحّبت روسيف بالمشجعين من العالم بأسره وقالت لهم إن البرازيل تنتظرهم بـ"أذرع مفتوحة" مثل (تمثال) المسيح المخلص الذي يشرف على خليج ريو دي جانيرو.
قالت إن "البرازيل تخطت العقبات الرئيسية وهي مستعدة داخل وخارج الملاعب".
وأضافت: "بنينا وطوّرنا المطارات والمرافئ والجسور والطرق وخطوط النقل السريعة وقد قمنا بذلك بالدرجة الأولى من أجل البرازيليين".
وأضافت روسيف، التي ستخوض الانتخابات الرئاسية في تشرين الأول/أكتوبر المقبل، أن هذه الإنجازات "لن تذهب في حقائب السياح بعد المونديال. ستبقى هنا في خدمة جميع البرازيليين. تستمر الألعاب لمدة شهر (من 12 حزيران/يونيو إلى 13 تموز/يوليو) ولكن المنافع ستبقى كل الحياة".
وقالت أيضا: "منذ العام 2010 عندما بدأنا بناء الملاعب استثمرت الحكومة الفدرالية والولايات والبلديات 1.7 مليار ريال في التربية والصحة"، وذلك في إطار دفاعها عن استثمار 11 مليار دولار من أجل التحضيرات للمونديال.
وفي كلمة إلى المشجعين الأجانب الذين قد يصل عددهم إلى حوالي 600 ألف شخص، قالت روسيف: "أصدقاؤنا في العالم بأسره، تعالوا بسلام" إن البرازيل كـ"المسيح المخلص (الذين يشرف على خليج ريو دي جانيرو) تفتح ذراعيها لاستقبالكم".
في المقابل، قال رئيس الاتحاد الدولي السويسري جوزيف بلاتر إن الأمور ستسير جيداً: "نحن واثقون أن كأس العالم ستكون احتفالية رائعة".
وتوالت الإضرابات في مختلف المدن البرازيلية بسبب الأموال الضخمة التي أنفقتها الحكومة لتنظيم المونديال والتي بلغت 11 مليار دولار وتحديداً منذ حزيران/يونيو عام 2013، حيث استغل الشعب البرازيلي إقامة كأس القارات للتعبير عن غضبه وعدم رضاه بعد أن وعدت الحكومة بالاعتماد على الشركات الخاصة لتمويل عملية تنظيم كأس العالم، وإذ بها تقتطع الأموال من الشعب.
شهدت مختلف المدن البرازيلية في حينها أعمال شغب كبيرة أدت إلى خسائر مادية كبيرة.
وكان عمال المترو في ساو باولو أضربوا في الأيام الأخيرة مطالبين بالحصول على حقوقهم أيضاً وتوعّدوا بمواصلة تحركهم خلال المونديال في حال لم ينالوا مطالبهم ما سيؤثر بشكل كبير على الوصول إلى ملعب أرينا كورينثيانس، الذي يطلق عليه اسم ايتاكيراو أيضاً، حيث ستجرى المباراة الافتتاحية بين البرازيل وكرواتيا بحضور 66 ألف متفرج بينهم الرئيسة ديلما روسيف وقادة 11 دولة.
يطالب المضربون بزيادة رواتبهم بنسبة 12.2 % ورفضوا العرض الذي قدمته حكومة ساو باولو لهم بمنحهم زيادة نسبتها 9.5 %.
بسبب هذا الإضراب شهدت ساو باولو، التي يبلغ عدد سكانها نحو عشرين مليون نسمة، الخميس والجمعة الماضيين حالة من الفوضى مع اختناقات حادة في حركة السير أدت إلى صفوف من السيارات على امتداد 250 كيلومتراً.
وعلى الرغم من أن الخطر يبقى قائماً فإنه بدأ يتراجع، حيث ساهمت تدخلات الشرطة العنيفة في بعض الأحيان إلى عدم حماسة لدى الشعب البرازيلي في النزول إلى الشوارع، كما أن الانشقاق بدأ يظهر بين مختلف الجهات والنقابات المعارضة، فقد أعلنت نقابة "العمال الذين لا مأوى لهم" بأنها لن تلتزم بأي نوع من الإضرابات خلال كأس العالم وذلك بعد أن تفاوضت مع مسؤولين في الحكومة من أجل بناء منازل للعمال وقال أحد المتحدثين باسم النقابة لوكالة فرانس برس: "التحرك الذي قمنا به ليس موجّها ضد كأس العالم وليس لدينا أدنى رغبة في الإزعاج".
كما سيجتمع عمال مترو ساو باولو بعد ظهر اليوم لكي يقرروا ما إذا كانوا سيضربون مجدّدا وهم يطالبون الحكومة بإعادة 42 عاملاً طردوا من وظيفتهم خلال هذا التحرك.
تستضيف البرازيل وعلى مدى 31 يوما النسخة العشرين من كأس العالم بمشاركة 32 منتخباً ستتنافس على إحراز الكأس المرموقة التي تزن 4.970 كلغ ويبلغ طولها 36 سنتم وهي من الذهب الخالص.
كما شهدت أعمال بناء الملاعب في مختلف المدن البرازيلية تأخيراً كبيراً حتى أن البعض منها لن يكون جاهزاً تماما لدى انطلاق العرس الكروي ما استدعى تحذيراً من الاتحاد الدولي، حيث دقّ الأمين العام جيروم فالكه ناقوس الخطر في أذار/مارس عام 2012 ووجه كلاماً قاسياً للجنة المنظمة قبل أن يضطر رئيس الفيفا جوزيف بلاتر إلى الاعتذار علناً من البرازيل.
وكان مقرراً تسليم الملاعب إلى الفيفا في أواخر العام الماضي، لكن معظمها لم يكن جاهزاً حتى أواخر أيار/مايو ولم يقم الفيفا واللجنة المنظمة بالتجارب المعتادة للتأكد من أن جميع المرافق تعمل جيداً.
وستكون منتخبات إسبانيا، حاملة اللقب بطلة أوروبان والبرازيل، حاملة الرقم القياسي في عدد الألقاب، والأرجنتين وألمانيا مرشحة بقوة لإحراز اللقب، وبدرجة أقل فرنسا وإيطاليا وإنكلترا وهولندا والبرتغال.
ويسبق المباراة الأولى غداً الخميس مراسم احتفالية تستمر 25 دقيقة مخصصة "لتوجيه تحية إلى ثروات البرازيل الثلاث: الطبيعة، الشعب وكرة القدم".


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*4 نجوم سيفتقدها العرب في مونديال البرازيل!

 ساعات قليلة وينطلق كاس العالم بمواجهة قوية للغاية بين البرازيليين أصحاب الأرض والمرشح الأول للحصول على اللقب والمنتخب الكرواتي الذي يقوده النجم لوكا مودريتش.
وسيجلس المشاهدين العرب أمام شاشات المونديال دون حماسة كبيرة، إلا قليلا من الوقت حينما يتعلق الأمر بالمنتخب الجزائري الذي سيستحوز على عقول وقلوب الجميع حينما يبدأ منافسات المجموعة التي تضم بلجيكا وروسيا وكوريا الجنوبية.
وعلى الرغم من ظهور عدد كبير من اللاعبين العرب بمظهر مشرف في ملاعب أوروبا هذا الموسم، فشلت جميع المنتخبات العربية في التأهل للمونديال باستئناء الخُضر.

في التقرير التالي ستعرض "يوروسبورت عربية" نموذجا لمجموعة من اللاعبين الذين ستفتقد الجماهير العربية تواجدهم في المونديال بعدما فشلت منتخبات بلادهم في حجز تذكرة ريو دي جانيرو!.


ـ محمد صلاح..
لاعب تشيلس الانجليزي، وأحد أبرزالمواهب العربية العام الماضي، صلاح فشل في قيادة المنتخب المصري في التأهل للمونديال وودع أمام غانا، بكاء اللاعب الشاب عقب الخسارة القاسية في كوماسي بستة أهداف لن يشفع له ولا للجماهير العربية التي ستفتقد ابداعه.



ـ المهدي بن عطية..
مدافع روما الايطالي الرائع، الفتي المغربي صار محطاً لأنظار يوفنتوس ومانشستر يونايتد وبرشلونة لتألقه، وتخطى دوره الآن الحفاظ على شباكه لتسجيل الأهداف فصار معشوقاً لجماهير الذئاب في الكالتشيو الإيطالي الصعب جداً، طموحاته صارت عودة قوية لمنتخب أسود الأطلسي بعدما صنع مجداً جيداً في أندية أوروبا 
رغم أنه مازال فتياً، بن عطية كان سيصبح أحد أفضل مدافعي المونديال لو تمكن أسود الأطلسي من التأهل.



عادل تاعرابت..
قدم 6 أشهر أكثر من رائعة مع ميلان الايطالي اثبت بها موهبته الفذة التي سيفتقدها العرب أجمعين في مونديال البرازيل، تاعرابت المميز سيغيب هو الآخر عن المونديال بعدما فشل المنتخب المغربي في التأهل وودع التصفيات الأفريقية مبكرا. 



 ـ عموري..
الإماراتي ذو القدم اليسرى المميزة، هو أبرز اللاعبين العرب الذين يلعبون في البطولات المحلية على الاطلاق، عموري لن يتمكن من عزف سيمفونياته الرائعة في البرازيل بعدما غابت الامارات كعادتها عن المونديال، موهبة عربية رائعة كانت تستحق التواجد بين نجوم الصف الأول!. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  افتتاح كاس العالم



صدم  حفل افتتاح مونديال البرازيل الجماهير حول العالم، حيث جاء قصيراً باهتاً  خالياً من المفاجآت، إضافة إلى مشاكل صوتية وإخراج تلفزيوني تقليدي.
وكان من المتوقع أن يقتصر الاحتفال على البساطة ويخلو من الألعاب النارية  والإضاءة، لكن لم يكن متوقعاً أن يكون احتفالاً بهذه البساطة، حيث بدأ كأنه  مجرد حفل افتتاح للافتتاح.
ضغوط الشارع البرازيلي المعترضة على استضافة كأس العالم أجبرت الاتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم على التنازل في الحفل بشكل كبير، فتم اعتماد البساطة  والتكاليف القليلة.
الاحتفال فشل أيضاً بتقديم أغنية المونديال التي تعتبر رمزاً تقليدياً لكأس  العالم، حيث عابه التقنية الصوتية والتي اعترضت عليها من قبل جينيفر لوبيز  وقررت مقاطعة الحفل قبل إقناعها بالقدوم.
وتشير التقديرات إلى أن هذا الحفل هو الأقل تكلفة في تاريخ افتتاحات  المونديال في العصر الحديث منذ عام 1978، وذلك عند احتساب القيمة الشرائية  للعملات.
يذكر أن الافتتاح حاول إظهار الثقافة والطبيعة البرازيلية وحبها لكرة القدم.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور حفل افتتاح كأس العالم 2014
 					المصدر: 					
موقع الفيفا

 					التاريخ: 					12 يونيو 2014

  


inShare8


الفقرة الرابعة والأخيرة أداء أغنية كأس العالم FIFA الرسمية "نحن واحد" من بيتبول والمغنية جنيفر لوبيز وكلوديا ليتي وفرقة أولودومالفقرة الثالثة تتحدث عن كرة القدم التي تعتبر من أنواع الفن البرازيلي الحقيقيالفقرة الثانية تتحدث عن الشعب وحب الحياة والتنوع وشغف الموسيقى والرقصأولى الفقرات الفنية تتحدث عن عجائب الحياة الطبيعية والنباتات في البرازيليبدأ الآن حفل إفتتاح كأس العالم البرازيل 2014 FIFA الذي يقاتم في ملعب أرينا دي ساو باولوالجمهور البرازيلي يتوافد بكثافة في مدرجات ملعب أرينا دي ساو  باولو تمهيدا لحضور حفل إفتتاح كأس العالم 2014 FIFA وأولى مباريات البطولة  بين البرازيل وكرواتيا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بالصور.. أفتتاح "مبهر" لكأس العالم بالبرازيل
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نظرة على المنتخبات التي فازت بكأس العالم بالإضافة إلى أفضل الهدافين في تاريخ البطولة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة البرازيل وكرواتيا 3 / 1




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                      حفل افتتاح كاس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل         



 




محمد عساف في حفل افتتاح كاس العالم 2014 في البرازيل 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأفضل والاسوأ في مباراة البرازيل وكرواتيا



حقق المنتخب البرازيلي فوز كبير على نظيره الكرواتي بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف في افتتاح مباريات كأس العالم 2014.
تقدمت كرواتيا بهدف عن طريق مارسيلو عن طريق الخطأ في مرماه في أول 10 دقائق، وأبى نيمار ان ينتهي الشوط الاول وبلاده متأخرة وسجل هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 30.
وفي الشوط الثاني اضاف نيمار الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 70 من ضربة جزاء، وعزز اوسكار تقدم السامبا بهدف ثالث في الوقت بدل الضائع.

الاعب الافضل والاسوأ في المباراة.

الأفضل .. نيمار 
نيمار البرازيل غير، النجم البرازيلي قدم مباراة أكثر من رائعة اليوم وسجل هدفين قاد بها راقصي السامبا لتخطي عقبة البداية وتحقيق الفوز على المنتخب الكرواتي العنيد بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف.
بعد موسم مخيب للأمال مع فريقه الجديد برشلونة وانتهاء الموسم دون تحقيق اي بطولة في اول مواسمه في القارة العجوز، لكن نيمار مع المنتخب البرازيلي مختلف تماماً عن نيمار برشلونة.
قدم نيمار اليوم العرض التي تنتظره جماهير السامبا حيث سجل هدف التعادل لبلاده في الوقت المناسب بعد نصف ساعة من بداية الشوط الاول، وارهق كثيراً لاعبي كرواتيا وقام بخلخلة نصف ملعب كرواتيا “الحديدي” بمهاراته الرائعة والتي لم يستطيع راكيتيتش ان يقوم بايقاف نيمار في اي مواجهة ثنائية بينهم.
وفي الشوط الثاني سجل نيمار هدف الفوز والاطمئنان لراقصي السامبا من ركلة جزاء حصل عليها زميله فريد، مما يؤكد جداراته في اختياره رجلاً للمباراة.
وقدم ايضاً لوكا مودريتش مباراة رائعة للغاية وكان احد افضل نجوم المباراة كان شعلة نشاط في منتصف ملعب كرواتيا يصول ويجول في ارضية الملعب دفاعاً وهجوماً صنع اكثر من فرصة للتهديف وكاد ان يعادل النتيجة من تسديدة في الدقائق الاخيرة لكن خوليو سيزار تصدى لها.



اللاعب الاسوأ في المباراة .. داني الفيس

قدم لاعب برشلونة احد اسوأ مبارياته مع المنتخب البرازيلي، كان ثغرة كبيرة في الدفاع البرازيلي ولولا القدر لما انتهت المباراة بهذه النتيجة.
استكمالاً لموسم سيء لداني الفيس سواء على المستوي المحلي مع فريقه برشلونة بعد الخروج هذا الموسم دون الفوز بأي بطولة، كان الفيس اليوم كارثة في دفاع البرازيل.
الفيس مع برشلونة يتحول الى جناح في حالة السيطرة على الكرة ويقوم احد لاعبي الوسط سيرجيو بوسكيتس او تشافي بالتغطية وراءه، لكن من الواضح ان داني الفيس بدأ يتناسى الواجبات الدفاعية.
في الشوط الاول سجلت كرواتيا الهدف الاول من جهة داني الفيس بعد عرضية ايفيكا اوليتش والتي اصطدمت بمارسيلو وسكنت الشباك، وكانت هذه الجهة التي كان يلعب بها اوليتش مصدر خطورة كرواتيا في الشوط الاول واذا شارك لاعب سريع هذه الجهة بدل من اوليتش كانت ستزداد الخطورة لكن تقدم اوليتش في السن وهو في الاصل ليس جناح قلل من حدة الخطورة.
كما لم نشاهد الفيس في الجانب الهجومي كثيراً الا في كورة واحدة مررها لها اوسكار خلف المدافعين لكن الفيس لما يستطيع السيطرة على الكرة وتخرج الى ركلة مرمى، وسدد ركلة حرة فوق القائم، غير ذلك لما نشاهد اي شيء من اللاعب.
وينضم الى قائمة الاسوأ العديد من اللاعبين امثال حارس كرواتيا بليتكوسا الذي يتحمل مسئولية الهدفين الاول والثالث، والمهاجم البرازيلي فريد الذي لم يقدم اي شيء طوال شوطي المباراة.



*

----------


## Jazrawy

*شكرا الحبيب كسلاوي بوست ممتاز و اقترح للادارة ان يثبت حتى نهاية كاس العالم المقامه بالبرازيل و اقترح اضافة روابط المباريات يوميا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة المكسيك والكاميرون 1 / صفر




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اهداف مباراة هولندا واسبانيا 5 / 1




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اهداف مباراة تشيلي واستراليا 3 / 1






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فوز مستحق للمكسيك على أسود الكاميرن "المروضة" في مباراة مثيرة للجدل



وسط امطار رعدية .. أكتفى منتخب المكسيك بالفوز على الكاميرون بهدف نظيف، بعد إلغاء هدفين بداعي التسلل في مباراة شهدت هدف ثالث ملغى للكاميروني تشبو، مساء اليوم الجمعة على استاد (أرينا داس دوناس) في ناتال ، بالجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الأولى بثاني أيام مونديال البرازيل.
 جاء هدف الفوز في الدقيقة (61) عبر "المتابع الجيد" أوريبي بيرالتا الذي استغل كرة مرتدة من الحارس الكاميروني تشارلز ايتانجي الذي تصدى ببراعة لتسديدة دوس سانتوس من انفراد، ليقود بيرالتا فريقه لحصد أول ثلاث نقاط في المركز الثاني ومنافسة البرازيل "الأول بفارق الأهداف"على الصدارة بعد فوز البرازيل في افتتاح البطولة على كرواتيا (3-1)، بينما تراجع الكاميرون للمركز الثالث برصيد خالي من النقاط وبفارق الاهداف السلبية عن كرواتيا الأخير.
 جاءت المباراة من طرف واحد، وتفوق ميجيل هيريرا مدرب المكسيك على نظيره الالماني فولكر فينك مدرب الكاميرون في ادارة اللقاء تكتيكياً والاستحواذ على الكرة بنسبة تجاوزت ال60% علاوة على الانتشار الهجومي المكثف واللعب على الاجناب والارتداد السريع في الحالة الدفاعية، في المقابل ظهر الأسد الكاميروني "عجوزا" ولم تظهر له أي أنياب حقيقية، باستثناء بعض المحاولات النادرة للعجوز ايتو وزميله تشبو، ووضحت عدم الفاعلية الدفاعية من مدافعي الكاميرون الذين فشلوا في الضغط على مهاجمي المكسيك وخصوصا من الأطراف كما عاب لاعبو الكاميرون البطء في الارتداد الدفاعي علاوة على ضعف اللياقة البدنية نسبيا مقارنة بنجوم القبعات المكسيكية الافضل.
 شهد الشوط الأول من اللقاء ثلاثة أهداف ملغاه من حكم المباراة الكولومبي ويلمار رولدان ، الذي أكمل ظاهرة الأخطاء التحكيمية، التي بدأها الياباني نيشيمورا في افتتاح البطولة عندما أهدى أصحاب الأرض البرازيليين ضربة جزاء مثيرة للجدل ترجمها نيمار لهدف، وجاءت الأهداف الثلاثة الملغاه بداعي التسلل بواقع هدفين للمكسيك وهدف للكاميرون، حيث سجل جيوفاني دوس سانتوس هدفا الغاه الحكم بداعي التسلل، الا أن الاعادة التليفزيونية أثبتت أن جيوفاني كان على خط واحد مع مدافع الكاميرون، قبل أن يلغى الحكم الكولومبي هدف اخر للكاميروني تشيو بسبب تسلل زميله الذي مرر الكرة له.
 وكاد ايتو أن يسجل هدف السبق للكاميرون من تسديدة ارتطمت في القائم الايمن لمرمى حارس المكسيك فرانسيسكو جييريمو اوتشوا بعد تمريرة عرضية سحرية من زميله المدافع الايسر إكوتو في الدقيقة (21)، وبعدها ألغى الحكم الهدف الثاني لدوس سانتوس بداعي التسلل ايضا رغم ان الكرة بدأت من ركنية وهيأها له تشبو برأسه ليكملها دوس سانتوس برأسه أيضا الا ان مساعد الحكم اعتقد ان التمريرة جاءت من لاعب مكسيكي وليس تشبو لينتهي بعدها الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي.
 وفي الشوط الثاني ، تمكن دوس سانتوس من تعويض هدفيه الملغيين بصناعة الهدف الثاني بطريقة غير مباشرة بعد انفراده بمرمى الكاميرون ليسدد كرة قوية أنقذها الحارس الكاميروني لتصل إلى المتابع أوريبي بيرالتا الذي سددها بسهولة في المرمى الخالي محرزا هدف الفوز لفريقه بالدقيقة (61)، ودفع هيريرا بالبدلاء ماركو دي لا مورا بدلا من خوسيه خوردادو ، وخافيير هرنانديز "تشيتشاريتو" على حساب صاحب الهدف أوريبي بيرالتا ، وكارلوس سالسيدو بدلا من هيكتور هيريرا، في المقابل اجرى مدرب الكاميرون تبديلين فقط حيث دفع ب  داني تشونكيبو  بدلا من سيدريك دجوجي، وبيير ويبو على حساب سونج، وبعدها اهدر بنيامين نوكاندجو لوكاتو فرصة ادراك التعادل للكاميرون من تسديدة انقذها الحارس المكسيكي قبل ان يتصدى لرأسية اخرى من نفس اللاعب بينما اهدر البديل تشيتشاريتو رأسية لتنتهي المباراة بعدها بفوز المكسيك على الكاميرون بهدف نظيف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبقرية فان غال وسرعة الطواحين تهزمان غرور وكبرياء الماتادور



بخبرة  الكبار وابداعات الوجوه الشابة , نجح المدرب الهولندي لويس فان غال في  قيادة التشكيلة الهولندية وذلك بالحاق هزيمة مذلة بالمنتخب الاسباني سيد  شباب التتويجات العالمية والاوروبية في الست سنوات الاخيرة
تجلي دهاء  الثعلب الهولندي في ترك منتصف الملعب للمنتخب الأسباني إنفاذ هجماته عبر  الرواقين الايمن والايسر (بليند ويانمات) اللذان اديا المباراة بصورة رائعة  وبالتزام تكتيكي عال ، ظهرت روعة الأداء في عبقرية التوجيهات .. من فرض  الرقابة وتضييق المساحات في حالة فقدان الكرة ، والانتشار السريع لحظه  الاستحواذ إضافة لإختيار الطريقة 3 5 2 ، مع دقة تنفيذ التعليمات من جانب  اللأعبين وبلعب الكرة في المنطقة العمياء خلف قلبي الدفاع الاسباني التائه  سيرجيو راموس والكارثي بيكيه ، إضافة لبعد المسافة بين قلبي الدفاع وظهيري  الجنب ازبيليكويتا والبا و اللذان لم يكن حالهما بافضل من حال منتخبهما
وبثلاثة  لاعبي دفاع صريحين ، وثلاثي خط وسط رائع (دي جوزمان ودي يونغ وشنايدر)  وظهيري جنب اغلقا المساحات تماما امام تيكي تاكا الاسبان.
بدأت المباراة  سريعة من الجانب الهولندي مقابل بطء نسبي من الجانب الاسباني و الذي  استحوذ علي الكرة معظم فترات الشوط الأول ، ساعده علي ذلك المهارة العالية  للاعبين (بوسكتش والونسو وتشافي وانييستا وسيلفا) ، مع مهاجم صريح (دييغو  كوستا). .
لاحت أولي الفرص للمنتخب الهولندي بتسديدة شنايدر التي تلقاها  ببراعة القائد ايكر كاسياس وجاء الظهور الأول لدييغو كوستا عبر ضربة جزاء  أتت ضمن سلسلة الضربات التمثيلة و برعاية كريمة من حكام اللقاءات ، تقدم  لتنفيذها المتخصص تشافي الونسو محرزا منها الهدف الأول وميقظا الدونكيشوت  من سباته
استمرت السيطرة الاسبانية علي اجواء المباراة وظهر الرسام  انييستا بتمريرته الحريرية و التي اهداها لدايفيد سيلفا ، ووجدالأخير نفسه  في مواجهة الحارس الهولندي كيلسين فحاول وضعها من فوق الحارس ، لكن براعه  الحارس الهولندي حالت دون ولوج الكرة للشباك ، أتي إنقاذ الحارس لشباكه  كنقطة تحول في المباراة قاد بعدها المنتخب الهولندي عددا من الهجمات التي  لعبت خلف مدافعي المنتخب الاسباني ، ونتج عن ذلك حالتا تسلل واحدة ضد روبن  فان بيرسي وثانية لاريين روبن لكن وكما دوما الثالثة ثابتة ، إرتقي الروبن  فان بيرسي تمريرة ليانمات واسكنها شباك الحارس الأسباني كاسياس . موقعا  الهدف التعادلي الرائع للطواحين ، ليقف الحارس الأسباني متفرجا لا حول له  ولا قوة لينتهي الشوط الأول بتعادل الفريقين بهدف لكل، .
حتي نهاية  الحصة الاْولي من زمن المبارة لم يتدارك المدرب الاسباني عقم طريقة اللعب  التي اعتمدت علي الكثافه في خط الوسط والاختراق من عمق الملعب والتي نجحت  الطواحين الهولندية في ابطال فاعليتها
وجاءت المباراة سريعة من جانب  المنتخب الهولندي مقابل نقل بطئ نسبيا للكرة من الجانب الاسباني و الذي  استحوذ علي الكرة في معظم فترات الحصة الأولي
ساعده علي ذلك المهارة العالية للاعبيه (بوسكتش والونسو وتشافي وانييستا وسيلفا) مع مهاجم صريح (دييغو كوستا).
استمرت  السيطرة الاسبانية علي المباراة وظهر الرسام انييستا بتمريره حريرية  لدايفيد سيلفا الذي وجد نفسه وجها لوجه امام الحارس الهولندي الرائع كيلسين  فحاول وضعها من فوق الحارس ولكن براعه الحارس الهولندي حالت دون ولوجها  للشباك فشكل هذا الانقاذ نقطة التحول في المباراة .



ليقود  بعدها المنتخب الهولندي عددا من الهجمات و التي كانت تلعب خلف المدافعين  الاسبان ، نتج عن ذلك التسلل الاول ضد روبن فان بيرسي والثاني ضد اريين  روبن لكن الثالثة كانت ثابتة عندما ارتقي الروبن فان بيرسي للتمريرة  المتقنة من يانمات ليسكنها شباك كاسياس كهدف تعادلي رائع للطواحين ، وقف  امامه القائد الاسباني كاسياس متفرجا لا حول له ولا قوة لتجئ نهاية الحصة  الأولي بتعادل للفريقين بهدف لكل حاملة في طياتها لا جدوي الخطة الأسبانية  والتي انتهجت ا الكثافة في خط الوسط والإختراق من العمق إذ غفل ديلبوسكي  صعوبه الاختراق وتغافل اهمية الاجنحه في مثل هذه المباريات ، معتمداً  الشكيل 4 2 3 1 و الذي لم يبدع فيه طوال زمن اللقاء الاول سوي الرسام  انييستا في ليهدي غال لفان النصيب الاكبر من الاختراق وتشكيل الخطورة عبر  الاطراف الهولندية السريعة
لم يأت الشوط الثاني بالجديد ؛ محاولات  هولندية سريعة ، مقابل تحضير وايقاع بطئ للمنتخب الاسباني و الذي عابه كثرة  التحضير وبطء الانتشار
الي أن تكرر نفس سيناريو الهدف الاول بتمريره  طويلة خلف المدافع جيرارد بيكيه فوالتي احسن إستقبالها الجناح الطائر  ارييين روبن كأحسن مايكون ، متجاوزا بيكيه ليسدد في قلب الشباك الهدف  الثاني للمنتخب الهولندي وسط ذهول وتوهان الدفاع الاسباني .
ليفطن بعدها  المدرب الاسباني لاْهمية لعب الجناح ليحول طريقته الي 433 ، دافعا ببيدرو  رودريغيز وسيسك فابريغاس . ولكن وقبل أن يصلح عاطاروه ما أفسددته الخطط
باغت  الهولندي شنايدر الاسبان بعكسية رائعه و من ضربة ثابته تسبب بها بسذاجة  الكارثي بيكيه ليسكنها المدافع المتقدم دي فيرج الشباك محرزا الهدف الثالث  وسط احتجاج القائد كاسياس منوها لوجود مخالفة من روبن فان بيرسي.! ووسط  إستمرار التوهان الأسباني - وللحفاظ علي التقدم - أكمل المدرب الهولندي  روعة الأداء الهولندي فقام بإخراج لاعب الوسط دي جوزمان نجم سوانسي الويلزي  مشركا لاعب الوسط المدافع فاينادوم ، وي الجانب الاخر انعكس الاداء السئ  للمنتخب الاسباني علي قائدهم ايكر فارتكب حارس الشباك اخطأ فادحا كلف  منتخبه هدفا رابعا إذ قام باهداء كرته للمهاجم روبن فانبيرسي فكانت القشة  التي قصمت ظهر الماتادور .
وقبل نهاية المباراة اخرج المدرب الهولندي  قائده المتألق بن فانبيرسي ، دافعا بالمزعج ليروي فير والذي سبب صداعا  دائما لدفاع الاسبان وكاد ان يتسبب في اكثر من هدف لتجيء إنطلاقة الجناح  الطائر اريين روبن بعد تمريره سحرية من رمانة خط الوسط شنايدر ، إنطلق  الأخير كالسهم متخطيا سيرخيو راموس ومراوغا الحارس ايكر كاسياس ومسددا بقوة  محرزا الهدف الخامس للطواحين
لتعلن صافرة الختام برء جرح الاعب روبن وبداية محو أحزان العام 2010 العالقة بالأذهان الهولندية بضمادة عرضها خمسة أهداف
وسط  تساؤلات عريضة لعشاق التيكي تاكا ؛ هل يحتاج المنتخب الاسباني للاعب مثل  ميسي لاستعاده امجاد التيكي تاكا ، وماذا كان يفعل تشافي هيرنانيز داخل ارض  الملعب ؟!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سانشيز يقود تشيلي لدهس استراليا .. شاهد الأهداف



الكسيس سانشيز مهاجم برشلونة الأسباني ، منتخب تشيلي لفوزه الأول في  مونديال البرازيل على حساب منتخب أستراليا بثلاثة لهدف ، بعد أن سجل هدفا  وصنع آخر في اللقاء الذي جرى بالجولة الأولى لمباريات المجموعة الثانية ،  على ملعب آرينا بانتانال.

تقدم الكسيس سانشيز لتشيلي بالهدف الأول (ق12) ، وضاعف فالديفيا النتيجة  ق(14) ، قبل أن يقلص تيم كاهيل النتيجة بتسجيله الهدف الأول لأستراليا  (ق35) ، وأضاف بوسيجور الهدف الثالث لتشيلي (ق90+2) ليصبح رصيد تشيلي ثلاث  نقاط في المركز الثاني بالمجموعة خلف منتخب هولندا الذي يتفوق بفارق  الأهداف.

غلف التحفظ أداء المنتخبين في الدقائق الأولى من المباراة ولم يستطع أي  منهما تشكيل أي خطورة تذكر حتى جاءت الدقيقة 12 ونجح الكسيس سانشيز في منح  تشيلي هدف التقدم بعد متابعة جيدة لكرة تشارلز ارانجيوز الذي راوغ رايان  حارس أستراليا ، وأرسل كرة عرضية شتتها جديناك قائد أستراليا دون عناية  لتصل سانشيز الذي لم يفوت الفرصة و تقدم لتشيلي بالهدف الأول.

سانشيز عاد من جديد ليؤكد أنه نجم الشباك في منتخب تشيلي ، بعد أن مرر كرة  رائعة في وضعية مثالية لجورج فالديفيا الذي سددها كما ينبغي أن يكون في سقف  شباك الحارس رايان ، ليتقدم لتشيلي بثاني الأهداف في الدقيقة (14) ، حاول  بعدها منتخب أستراليا تهديد مرمي الحارس برافو لكن نقص خبرة لاعبيه لم  تعينهم وكان اعتمادهم على اجتهادات تومي اوار التي كانت دائما ما تنتهي  بعيدا عن القائمين و العارضة.

وضح جليا عدم قدرة أستراليا على مجاراة المد الهجومي لمنتخب تشيلي الذي  سيطر على مجريات الأمور ، وكان بإمكانه تسجيل المزيد من الأهداف ، قبل أن  ينتفض الكانجارو الأسترالي وينجح في تقليص النتيجة عند الدقيقة (35) بضربة  رأس رائعة للمخضرم تيم كاهيل من عرضية نموذجية لإيفان فرانجيتش ، لتصبح  النتيجة تقدم تشيلي بهدفين لهدف ، كاد كاهيل بعدها بدقيقة أن يتعادل  لأستراليا لولا تألق الحارس برافو ، وردت تشيلي بمحاولة لايسلا انقذها  الدفاع ، لتمر الدقائق دون جديد حتى خرج الشوط الأول من المباراة بتقدم  تشيلي بهدفين لهدف.

تحكم منتخب تشيلي في منطقة المناورات مع بداية الشوط الثاني ، وفرض سيطرته  بشكل كبير على المباراة ، وغادر فرانجيتش الملعب مصابا ليحل مكانه ماكجوان  في أول تدخل لبوستيكوجلو مدرب أستراليا ، وألغي الحكم هدف لتيم كاهيل بداعي  التسلل ، وشكلت هجمات أستراليا خطورة كبيرة على مرمي برافو الذي تصدي لكرة  صعبة من كاهيل ثم بريشيانو في الدقيقة (56) ، ليتدخل سامباولي ويدفع  بجوتيريز بدلا من فيدال الذي وضح تأثره بالإصابة في الدقيقة (60).

ويلكنسون مدافع أستراليا كان بالمرصاد لمحاولة فارجاس ونجح في إخراجها من  على خط المرمي في الدقيقة (61) ورد بريشيانو بتصويبة لأستراليا مرت بجوار  القائم ، وتحولت المباراة إلي سجال بين المنتخبين ، لكن الفرص التي لاحت  لهما لم يتم استغلالها بالشكل الأمثل سواء من فارجاس في تشيلي أو ماثيوليكي  الأسترالي ، وأجري بعدها سامباولي ثاني تغييراته في الدقيقة (68 ) بنزول  بيوسيجور بدلا من فالديفيا ، ورد بوستيكوجلو بعدها بدقيقة بالدفع بهللوران  بدلا من أوار ، فيما مرت محاولة تيم كاهيل دون جديد.

الدقيقة (78) شهدت التغيير الأخير لأستراليا بنزول تروسي بدلا من بريشيانو ،  وانخفض مستوى المباراة في الدقائق الأخيرة ولم يكن هناك أي هجمات تستحق  الذكر ، وخرج فارجاس في الدقيقة (88) ليحل محله بينيلا ، سقط بعدها كاهيل  مطالبا بركلة جزاء لكن الحكم لم يلتفت إليه ، وفي الوقت الذي كان ينتظر  الجميع من الحكم اطلاق صافرة النهاية انفرد بينيلا بالحارس رايان الذي نجح  في التصدى لكرته لترتد لبوسيجور الذي أطلق تسديدة أرضية زاحفة من خارج  منطقة الجزاء استقرت في الزاوية اليمني السفلي لمرمي أستراليا في الدقيقة  (90+2) ، لينتهي اللقاء بفوز تشيلي بثلاثة أهداف لهدف.
 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فان بيرسي يدخل التاريخ بهدف رأسي في شباك الماتدور الاسباني








أصبح روبن فان فيرسي نجم هجوم مانشستر يونايتد والمنتخب الهولندي  أول لاعب في هولندا يحرز أهداف في 3 ثلاث مناسبات في كأس العام.
وأكدت شبكة أوبتا  سبورتس المختصة بالإحصائيات أن فان بيرسي دخل التاريخ   بهدف التعادل الرائع الذي أحرزه في مرمى المتادور، حيث أصبح أول لاعب في   تاريخ بلاده يسجل في 3 كؤوس عالم.
وكان هدف فان بيرسي الأول في إسبانيا هو التاسع في آخر تسع مباريات له مع المنتخب الهولندي.
جدير بالذكر أن إسبانيا تواجه هولندا مساء اليوم الجمعة في إطار منافسات المجموعة الثانية من المونديال.ش
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة الهدافين : ـــ

اسم اللاعب	الفريق	عدد الأهداف
نيمار دا سيلفا	البرازيل	2
اريين روبن	هولندا  	2
روبين فان بيرسي	هولندا	2
تيم كاهيل	أستراليا	1
أوريبي بيرالتا	المكسيك	1
ستيفان دي فريج	هولندا	1
اليكسيس سانشيز	تشيلي	1
تشابي ألونسو	اسبانيا  	1
جان بوسيجور	تشيلي  	1
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اهداف انجلترا (1) ايطاليا (2)

<font color="Red" face="Courier New" size="6"><font size="6"><span style="font-family: arial"><strong>



*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اهداف كولمبيا واليونان 




*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ساحل العاج (2) اليابان (1)





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كولومبيا تسقط اليونان بالثلاثة

فاز المنتخب الكولمبي على نظيره اليوناني بثلاثية نظيفة، في الجولة الأولى من الدور الأول على استاد “مينيراو” في بيلو هوريزونتي.
وحملت ثنائية كولومبيا توقيع كل من بابلو ارميرو (5) وبواتيرز (59) وجميس رود ليغس (90+3)
وتلعب كوت دي فوار مع اليابان في ثاني مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في وقت لاحق.
وتقاسم الفريقان ربع الساعة الأولى من عمر المباراة وبدأ واضحا إصرار اليونانيون على معادلة النتيجة من خلال الهجوم المتواصل على المرمى الكولومبي الذي كان دفاعه في الموعد والمكان المناسبين.
وبعد مرور ربع ساعة الأولى سيطر منتخب اليونان على وسط الملعب وقاد أكثر من هجمة لكنها لم تشكل خطورة تذكر على المرمى الكولومبي.
في المقابل، اعتمد الكولومبيون على الهجمات المرتدة بالاعتماد على سرعة الهجوم الكولولمبي.
وفي الدقائق الأخير لشوط المبارة الأول كشر منتخب اليونان عن أسنانه وقاد اكثر من هجمة كان أخطرها تسديدة كوني التي تصدى لها الحارس الكولوموبي بصعوبة.
وبدأ واضحا غياب فالكاو مهاجم باريس سان جيرمان على أداء المنتخب الكولومبي.
وفضلا عن غياب فالكاو، لن يتمكن لاعب وسط فلوميننزي البرازيلي أدوين فالنسيا من المشاركة لإصابته.
الشوط الثاني
ومن هجمة مرتدة تحصل المنتخب الكولومبي على ركلة حرة مباشرة نال على إثرها سوقراطيس بطاقة صفراء لتعمده العنف، وانبرى لها جميس رودريغاس لكنها اصطصدمت في الحائط.
ومن ركنية تحصل عليها تيوفيلو غوتييريز سجل بواتيرز الهدف الثاني للمنتخب الكولومبي
وبعد تسجيله الهدف الثاني سيطر المنتخب الكولومبي على مجريات المباراة من خلال سيطرته على وسط الملعب، فيما اعتمد منتخب اليونان على التمريرات الطويلة التي لم تخلو من خطورة. 

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ايطاليا تؤكد علو كعبها وتكسب الانجليز بثانئية ماركيزيو وبالوتيلي .. 



اقتنص منتخب إيطاليا فوزًا مهمًا  ومصيريًا  أمام نظيره الإنجليزي  بهدفين مقابل هدف في إطار الجولة الأولى  من منافسات  المجموعة الرابعة  لمونديال البرازيل ، في مواجهة مثيرة أقيمت  على ملعب  أرينا دي أمازونيا.
 أحرز هدفي منتخب الأزوري كلاوديو ماركيزيو وماريو بالوتيلي في الدقيقتين 35    و 50 ، بينما أحرز هدف الأسود الثلاثة الوحيد دانيل ستوريدج  في الدقيقة    37 .
 وحصد المنتخب الإيطالي بهذا الانتصار 3 نقاط مهمة وضعته بالمركز الثاني في    المجموعة خلفًا لكوستاريكا بفارق الأهداف ، فيما لم يحصد إنجلترا    والأوروجواي أي نقطة بعد خسارتهما.
 انحصر الأداء في الدقائق الأول في وسط الملعب ، والتي جس فيها نجوم    الجانبين نبض المباراة ، وخاض "الأسود الثلاثة" المواجهة بطريقة 4-2-3-1     معتمدًا على تحركات ستوريدج في الأمام ومن خلفه ويلبيك وسترلينج وروني ،  في   حين اعتمد الأزوري على خطة 4-3-2-1 ، حيث تواجد بالوتيلي في الأمام  وخلفه   بيرلو وكاندريفا.
 بدت الحماسة الواضحة على رحيم سترلينج نجم ليفربول الصاعد الذي يريد أن    يصنع تاريخا له في المونديال ، حيث أطلق تسديدة قوية في الدقيقة الخامسة    ضلت طريقها إلى المرمى ، قبل أن يرد عليه كاندريفا بتسديدة مماثلة ، بدون    خطورة على المرمى.
 وصنع داني ويلبيك أول هجمة خطيرة في المباراة من عرضية متقنة في الدقيقة 23    لم يجد من يضعها في المرمى الإيطالي ، بينما ظهر روني الذي يميل للجهة    اليسرى بدون فاعليه ملحوظة.
 منتخب إيطاليا عابه البطء الشديد في بناء الهجمة والتحرك ، وهو ما كان يعطي    الفرصة دائمًا للدفاع الإنجليزي للعودة ، وذلك في ظل الحصار الكبير    المفروض على مهاجمه بالوتيلي الذي أهدر فرصة محققة عندما ضلت رأسيته المرمى    ، بينما أظهر الخط الهجومي للأسود الثلاثة نشاطا أكبر لكن بدون فاعلية    كبيرة على المرمى.
ومن لعبة تكتيكة متقنة استطاع المنتخب الإيطالي أن ينتفض بهدف منظم عن طريق    كلاوديو ماركيزيو الذي هيأ له بيرلو الكرة بمهارة ملفتة، قبل أن يسددها     قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء لتسكن شباك هارت في الدقيقة 35.
 لم تمر دقيقتين، حتى رد إنجلترا سريعًا، وأحرز هدف التعديل من هجمة مرتدة    سريعة بدأها سترلينج قبل أن يضعها لروني الذي لعبها عرضية متقنة، سجل منها    ستوريدج التعادل بباطن قدمه في الدقيقة 37 .
 اشتعلت المباراة في الدقائق الأخيرة وخاصة من جانب بالوتيلي الذي لعب كرة    ماكرة ساقطة في المرمى الخالي، قبل أن ينقذها الدفاع بصعوبة، لينتهي الشوط    الأول بالتعادل الإيجابي بهدف لكل فريق.
 دخل المنتخب الإيطالي الشوط الثاني بنزعة هجومية أكبر، في ظل تراجع ملحوظ    لإنجلترا،  واستطاع المهاجم المشاكس ماريو بالوتيلي أن يضع بصمته في    المباراة بهدف ثاني للأزوري من رأسية رائعة مستغلاً عرضية كاندريفا، لتصبح    النتيجة 2-1 للمنتخب الأزرق.
 استفاق المنتخب الإنجليزي مرة أخرى، وكثف تحركاته الهجومية ، وخاصة عن طريق    سترلينج وستوريدج أخطر لاعبي الأسود الثلاثة، فيما أضاع روني هدف محقق  من   تسديدة من داخل منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 62.
 المنتخب الإيطالي أراد أن يحافظ على النتيجة فأدخل تياجو موتا وشيرو    ايمويبلي وماركو بارولو بدلاً من ماركو فيراتي وماريو بالوتيلي وانتونيو    كاندريفا ، فيما أدخل إنجلترا روس باركلي وجاك ويلشير وأدم لالانا، بدلاً    من داني ويلبيك، وهندرسون ودانييل سوريدج.
 سيطر إنجلترا على المجريات اللقاء في الدقائق الأخيرة، على أمل التعويض،    بينما استطاع المنتخب الإيطالي بهدوءه وثقته في الحفاظ على تقدمه على الرغم    من المحاولات والتسديدات المستمرة من روني وسترلينج، لكن بدون جدوى،  وكاد   بيرلو أن يحرز الثالث لإيطاليا من تسديدة صاروخية من ركلة حرة  ارتطمت في   العارضة لتنتهي المباراة بتقدم الأزوري بهدفين مقابل هدف  للأسود الثلاثة. 


اهداف المباراة  




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوستاريكا تقلب الطاولة على اورغواي و تكسبها 3-1 

 
 حققت كوستاريكا مفاجأة من العيار  الثقيل بفوزها على الأوروجواي 3-1 في   افتتاح مباريات المجموعة الرابعة من  كأس العالم الحالية على ملعب بلاسيدو   أديرالدو كاستيلو في مدينة فورتاليزا  البرازيلية.
وافتتح ادينسون كافاني التسجيل للأوروجواي في الدقيقة 24 من ركلة جزاء    لينهي فريقه الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدف وحيد ..وأدرك جويل كامبل التعادل    لكوستاريكا في الدقيقة 54، وأضاف زميله اوسكار دوراتي الهدف الثاني في    الدقيقة 57 وفي الدقيقة 84 قضى ماركوس أورينا على آمال الأوروجواي بستجيله    الهدف الثالث لمنتخب بلاده الذي حصد أول 3 نقاط واضعاً الأوروجواي رأس    المجموعة في موقف صعب للغاية قبل مواجهة منتخبا إنجلترا وإيطاليا في    المباراتين القادمتين.
واستحقت كوستاريكا الفوز في المباراة، حيث قدم لاعبوها أداء شجاعاً    وهجومياً أثبتوا من خلاله أنهم لن يكونوا جسر العبور في هذه المجموعة    الحديدية.. وتسيدت كوستاريكا معظم فترات المباراة ولم تتراجع إلا عندما    تقدمت 2-1، لكن مهاجميها ظلوا مزعجين لحارس مرمى الأوورجواي فيرناندو    موسليرا.
وبدأت الأوروجواي المباراة هادئة وتركت زمام المبادرة لكوستاريكا قبل أن    تبدأ بالهجوم والضغط الذي أسفر عن حصول القائد دييجو لوجانو على ركلة    الجزاء التي منحها الحكم الألماني فيليكس بريش وتقدمت من خلالها. وكادت    كوستاريكا تدرك التعادل في أكثر من مناسبة لكن الحظ لم يحالف لاعبيها في    شوط أول أنهاه الفريق الأزرق لصالحه 1-0 وكاد دييحو فورلان يعززه في    الدقيقة الأخيرة لولا براعة الحارس الكوستاريكي كايلور نافاس جامبوا.
وفي الشوط الثاني، فاجأ لاعبو كوستاريكا الخصم بأداء هجومي قوي قلب فيه    الطاولة وحول تأخره بهدف إلى تقدم 2-1، فعمل على تأمين دفاعه الذي عجز    لاعبو الأوروجواي عن اختراقه قبل أن يضيف الهدف الثالث في الدقائق الأخيرة.
وتلقى مدافع أوروجواي ماكسيمليانو بيريرا بطاقة حمراء مع نهاية المباراة ليحرم بلاده من جهوده في المباراة القادمة.

اهداف المباراة 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أفيال كوت ديفوار ترسل بفيروساتها إلى الكمبيوتر الياباني وتفوز عليه 2-1 في مونديال البرازيل 




فاز   المنتخب الكوت ديفواري على خصمه الياباني 2-1 ضمن مباريات المجموعة    الثالثة من مونديال البرازيل 2014، وأقميت المباراة على ملعب أرينا    بيرنامبوكو في مدينة ريسيف وتحت قيادة الحكم التشيلي انريكي أوسيس. وافتتح    الياباني هوندا النتيجة في الدقيقة 16 من المباراة بتسجيله الهدف الأول،   في  حين أدرك بوني التعادل للكوت ديفوار في الدقيقة 62 من اللقاء ، ليتقدم    بعدها جيرفينيو للافيال في الدقيقة 64 من المباراة. وتحتل الآن ساحل  العاج   المركز الثاني للمجموعة خلف كولومبيا بفارق الأهداف، أما الأخيرة  ففازت   بدورها على اليونان بنتيجة 3-1. 

 اهداف المباراة 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سويسرا تعاقب الاكوادور في الوقت القاتل وتحصد ثلاث نقاط من ذهب



    حقق منتخب سويسرا  بقيادة  مدربه المخضرم أوتار هيتسفيلد  فوزا دراميا  على نظيره الأكوادوري بهدفين لهدف، في اللقاء الذي جري بملعب ماني  جارنينشا، ضمن مباريات الجولة الأولي للمجموعة الخامسة لمونديال البرازيل.
 تقدم اينير فالنسيا للأكوادو (ق22)، و قلبت سويسرا النتيجة في الشوط  الثاني عن طريقين البديلين أدمير محمدي (ق48) ، وحارس سيفيروفيتش (90+3).
قاد اللاعب البديل سيفيروفيتش منتخب سويسرا الى تحقيق الفوز في الرمق  الاخير على منتخب الاكوادور بنتيجة 2-1 ضمن منافسات كأس العالم لكرة القدم.  




اهداف المباراة




 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بنزيمة يقود فرنسا لكسر عقدة الافتتاح وتحقيق فوزسهل على هوندوراس
الديوك تنهي العقدة وتتغلب على هندوراس بثلاثية نظيفة بقيادة النجم كريم بنزيمة ضمن منافسات كأس العالم.



قاد اللاعب كريم بنزيمة منتخب فرنسا لسحق منتخب هندوراس بنتيجة 3-صفر ضمن منافسات كأس العالم لكرة القدم. 
قبل نهاية الشوط الاول بدقيقة حصل منتخب فرنسا على ركلة جزاء صحيحة بعد ان  قام اللاعب ويلسون بالاسيوس بدفع نجم يوفنتوس بول بوغبا داخل منطقة  العمليات وقام اللاعب كريم بنزيمة بتنفيذ ضربة الجزاء بشكل ناجح وعلى يمين  الحارس، ويعلن عن نهاية صمود منتخب هندوراس للشوط الاول. 
 ودخل المنتخب الفرنسي الشوط الثاني بقوة اكبر من الشوط الاول وبدا بالضغط على مرمى هندوراس من البداية وبدون اي رحمة.
ولم ينتظر منتخب فرنسا كثيرا في تسجيل الهدف الثاني وبالفعل سجلت فرنسا  الهدف الثاني من النيران الصديقة عن طريق الحارس باياداريس حارس المرمى  الذي لم يتصدى لكرة كريم بشكل جيد لتدخل الشباك ويعلن عن تقدم منتخب فرنسا  بالهدف الثاني عند الدقيقة (47). 

في الدقيقة (73) سجل نجم اللقاء كريم بنزيمة الهدف الثالث لمنتخب فرنسا  عندما استلم كرة مرتدة من ساخو داخل منتقة جزاء هندوراس ويسدد الكرة بكل  قوة على مرمى هندوراس ويعلن عن تقدم الديوك بثلاثية.
وحاول الديوك في تعميق جراح هندوراس في اخر دقائق اللقاء لكن التسرع  والاكتفاء بالنتيجة انهى اللقاء على نتيجة فوز منتخب فرنسا بثلاثية نظيفة. 


اهداف المباراة 




 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميسي يقود الأرجنتين لفوز صعب على البوسنة العنيد



قاد النجم  الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي منتخب بلاده لفوزٍ صعب بهدفين لهدف على منتخب  البوسنة والهرسك في افتتاحية المجموعة السادسة على ملعب ماراكانا بمدينة  ريو دي جانيرو، ضمن فعاليات بطولة كأس العالم 2014 المقامة في البرازيل.

وافتتح  المنتخب الأرجنتيني اللقاء مبكراً بعد تسجيل مدافع البوسنة، سياد  كولاسيناك، هدفاً بالخطأ في مرماه اثر ركلة حرة غير مباشرة لعبها ميسي،  وأضاف ميسي الهدف الثاني للأرجنتين في الدقيقة 64 بتسديدة من على حدود  منطقة الجزاء، فيما قلّص المهاجم البوسني فيداد إيبيسفيتش الفارق في  الدقيقة 84 ليشعل اللقاء.بداية الشوط الثاني أشرك أليخاندرو سابيلا مدرب  الأرجنتين كلاً من جاجو وهيجوين بدلاً من كامبينيرو ورودريجيز، لتدعيم الشق  الهجومي الأرجنتيني الذي غلب عليه الطابع الفردي لا الجماعي، ليجني ثمار  ذلك بتسجيل ليونيل ميسي الهدف الثاني بتسديدة قوية من على حدود منطقة  الجزاء بعد تمريرة من البديل هيجوين، وذلك رغم البداية الهجومية للبوسنة في  الشوط الثاني لإدارك التعادل، وتحسّن الأداء الأرجنتيني نسبياً في السيطرة  على وسط الميدان، رغم المحاولات البوسنية الهجومية التي أثمرت عن هدف  تقليص الفارق الذي سجله مهاجم فريق شتوتجارت فيداد إيبيسفيتش في الدقيقة  84، لكن استطاع المنتخب الأرجنتيني منع البوسنيين من تنظيم أي هجمة خطيرة  بعدها لينتهي اللقاء بفوز أرجنتيني صعب.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة الارجنتين والبوسنة والهرسك 2 / 1




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة الهدافين حتى الان : ــــ



اسم اللاعب    الفريق    عدد الأهداف
اريين روبن    هولندا      2
نيمار دا سيلفا    البرازيل    2
روبين فان بيرسي هولندا    2
كريم بنزيما    فرنسا      2
تيوفيلو غوتييريز     كولمبيا    1
جورج لويس فالديفيا    تشيلي    1
ادينسون كافاني أوروجواي    1
بابلو ارميرو    كولمبيا     1
هاريس سيفيروفيتش سويسرا    1

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الماكينات الاْلمانية تدك شباك ( الشبح) البرتغالي برباعية وتوجه انذاراً شديد اللهجة لفرق المونديال



دك  المنتخب الالماني -القوي - حصون نظيره البرتغالي بأربعه أهداف نظيفة ،  كان  لتوماس مولر - نجم اللقاء الأول - نصيب الأسد منها ؛ حيث احرز  الهاتريك  رقم 79 في تاريخ كأس العالم ، والهدف الثامن له في نهائيات كاس  العالم .
فيما  شكل المنتخب البرتغالي غيابا جماعيا لنجومه بقيادة افضل لاعب في  العالم  كريستيانو رونالدو ليبرهن علي مقولة أن اليد الواحده لا تصفق لا  سيما إن  كانت هذه اليد متأثرة بالإصابة .
إعتمد المنتخب الالماني علي الأداء  الجماعي والإستحواذ علي الكرة لاطول  فتره ممكنة ، والتقدم السريع للهجوم  متي ما سنحت الفرصة ووجدت الثغرة في  دفاعات المنتخب البرتغالي والذي وقف لا  حول له ولا قوة امام دهس خط وسط  الماكينات الالمانية .
وكان للاعبي  الوسط الالماني بقيادة كروس وخضيرة ولام القدح المعلي في  المباراة ، في  تشكيل 433 ليتحول في الحاله الدفاعية الي 4141 بنزول اوزيل  وغوتزه لمسانده  الدفاع ، فيما ظهر لاعبو المنتخب البرتغالي باداء فردي  لفيلوسو وميراليس  وموتينهو وتوهان في معظم فترات المباراة خاصة بعد طرد  بيبي الذي انهي  المباراة مبكرا لصالح المانشافت
لعب المنتخب البرتغالي بتشكيل 433 هجوما  قاده افضل لاعب في العالم  كريستيانو رونالدو وناني وهوجو الميدا ورباعي  دفاعي لعب فيه كوينتراو  وبيبي والفيس وبيريرا.
بالعودة لمجريات المباراة  .. بدأ الشوط الاول بسيطرة المانية واضحة مع  محاولات برتغالية ابرزها  تسديدةٍ لكريستيانو ، صدها الحارس مانويل نوير في  الدقيقة 5 وترجم المنتخب  الالماني استحواذه علي الكرة بفرصة محققه لسامي  خضيرة في الدقيقة الثامنة  لياتي الحل الفردي من ماريو غوتزه الذي استفاد  من الهجمة المنسقة بقيادة ؛  ليرتكب المدافع بيريرا خطأ لم يتردد الحكم في  احتسابه ركله جزاء في الدقيقة  العاشرة من زمن المباراة أحرز منها توماس  مولر اول اهداف اللقاء ، ليسيطر  بعدها الهدوء علي مجريات اللقاء، ومن ثم  تعود السيطرة الالمانية والمناوشات  البرتغالية والتي اثمرت عن تسديده  لناني علت العارضة.
استفاد الالمان  من الضغط والذي ولد ركنية ارتقي لها هاميلس ليحرز هدف  الماكينات الثاني في  الدقيقة 32 ، ليخرج بعده المهاجم الميدا مصاباً وحلّ  بديلا له اللاعب  ايدير.
كاد المنتخب البرتغالي ان يعود في المباراة بانفراد اضاعه فابيو  كوينتراو  وراسية من ايدير ليرتكب بعدها بيبي اكبر حماقاته علي الاطلاق  باعتدائه  ولمرتين علي اللأعب مولر ، والتي لم يجد معها حكم اللقاء حلاً سوى  إشهار  البطاقة الحمراء في وجه لاعب الريال ، لتكون خاتمة المباراة -  اكلينيكيا -  لصالح الالمان.
وقبيل ختام زمن الشوط الأول خطف الثعلب مولر  الكرة من برونو الفيس ليسجل  الهدف الثالث لينهي بعدها حكم اللقاء في  الدقيقة 45 الشوط الأول الكارثي  علي البرتغال .
ولإصلاح ما يمكن إصلاحه  أدخل مدرب البرتغال بينتو ؛ قلب الدفاع كوستا  بديلا لفيلوسو ، تاركاً  ميريليس وموتينهو يعانيان وسط خماسي الماني قوي  ليرتكب خطأ اخر ، ربما لأنه  لم يكن ليمتلك الجرأة الكافية لاخراج ايدير  البديل و الذي ربما كان هو  التبديل الأمثل ؛ بدلا من نقصان لاعبي الوسط
في الشوط الثاني تواصلت  الجماعية الالمانية والفردية البرتغالية لتشكل  تسديدات كريستيانو الطائشة  ومحاولته لاحراز هدف بأي ثمنٍ خصما علي تماسك  منتخب بلاده ، ليظهر اوزيل  باضاعته لانفراد كامل بالحارس باتريسيو كذلك  اضاع زميله ماريو غوتزه  انفرادا اخرا
ولان المصائب دوما لا تاتي فرادي ، فبعد خروج الميدا مصابا  وطرد اللاعب  بيبي واحتمال غيابه لثلاث مباريات بسبب العقوبة المتوقعة  وامكانية معاقبة  ميريليس لقيامه بحركه لا اخلاقية تجاه حكم المباراة ؛ ظهرت  اصابة كوينتراو  لتكمل اللوحة الحزينة للمباراة ، ليستفيد شورليه من ضعف  بديل كوينترا  ليصنع هدف الالمان الرابع والثالث للاعب مولر في الدقيقة 78
ليتمني كريستيانو رونالدو نهاية المباراة الكارثة وإن لم يحرز هدفا
ختاما ..
اظهر الالمان من خلال المباراة أنهم منافس حقيقي وجاد على اللقب ، وذلك لتماسك الفريق ككل وتعدد وظائف العديد من اللاعبين .
علي  سبيل المثال اعتمد يواكيم لوف علي تشكيل 433 مع ظهيرين هما اوزيل  وغوتزه  اللذان يمتلكان خواص لاعبي الوسط المتقدم ؛ وترك خط هجوم بأكمله في  الدكة  بقيادة بودولسكي وكلوزه وشورليه.
وايجاد الحلول دوما في خط الوسط باشراك  لاعب الطرف الايمن والقائد لام في  خط الوسط و المخضرم باستيان شفاينشتايقر  علي الدكة ومشارك قلب الدفاع  بواتينغ في خانة الطرف الايمن ليعود بعد  اصابة هوميلس الي مركز قلب الدفاع
الكثافة العددية في خط الوسط  والانتشار السريع والحلول الفردية والنجاعه  الهجومية وتعدد المهام والوظائف  خلال المباراة الواحده ، هي ما ستجعل  المستشارة أنجيلا ميركل - والتي حضرت  اللقاء - تحلم بأن يعود رفاق فيليب  لام بالكأس الرابعة للمانشافت

اهداف المباراة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أمريكا تخطف فوزا صعبا من غانا القوية بهدفين لهدف.. وديمبسي يسجل الهدف الأسرع



خطف المنتخب الأمريكي فوزا صعبا  على  منتخب غانا القوي بهدفين لهدف في الجولة الأولى من منافسات المجموعة   الثامنة بكأس العالم لكرة القدم التي تستضيفها البرازيل
شهدت المباراة بداية صاعقة من جانب المنتخب الأمريكي، فمن الهجمة الأولى في   المباراة يخترق ديمبسي الدفاع الغاني ويسدد بعيدا عن الحارس وترتد من   القائم وتهز شباك غانا معلنة تقدم أبناء العم سام بعد مرور 29 ثانية من   بداية اللقاء.
عقب الهدف حاول المنتخب الغاني التعويض بعد الصدمة التي تعرض لها عن طريق   ديمبسي ولكن الدفاع الأمريكي المنظم حال دون وصولهم إلى مرمى الحارس   هاوارد.
بدأ المنتخب الغاني في إظهار قدراته وبدأ في تقديم أداءه السريع وهدد   المرمى الأمريكي وكانت أقوى الفرص لأسامواه جيان أنقذها الحارس هاوارد.
واصل النجوم السوداء هجومهم الشرس على أمل تعديل النتيجة ولكن استبسال الدفاع الأمريكي وتألق الحارس حال دون إحرازهم هدف التعادل.
ويعتمد المنتخب الأمريكي على الهجمات المرتدة السريعة لمواجهة الضغط الغاني   والتي كاد أن يحرز من إحداها هدف التعزيز عن طريق ألتيدور الذي سدد الكرة   التي ارتطمت في أقدام المدافعين قبل أن تصل إلى الحارس الغاني.
تبقى السيطرة الهجمات الغانية متسيدة المشهد ولكن دون خطورة وتهديد حقيقي   على المرمى الأمريكي ويحصل الفريق على أكثر من ركلة ركنية يفشل أيضا في   استغلالها بشكل أمثل.
بدأ النجوم السوداء في التكشير عن أنيابهم ويسدد أسامواه جيان كرة قوية   يتصدى لها الحارس هاوراد وينقذ مرماه من هدف محقق، قبل أن يتعرض ديمبسي   لإصابة بالغة بعد تدخل عنيف من لاعب غانا.
الضغط الغاني يتواصل والدفاع الأمريكي يواصل ثباته أمام مهارات وفنيات   النجوم السوداء، لكن الأمريكان يهددون غانا بالمرتدات السريعة والخطيرة   وكاد الفريق يحرز الهدف الثاني من إحداها عن طريق يوهانسون ولكن يسدد في يد   الحارس.
بدأ المنتخب الأمريكي في مبادلة غانا الهجمات وضغط الفريق أكثر من مرة في   الدقائق الأخيرة من زمن الشوط الأول وحدث احتكاك بين سولي مونتاري ولاعب   أمريكا لكن الحكم ينهي الموقف بسلام، وتعود غانا للهجوم من جديد ولكن   التأمين الدفاعي المحكم لأمريكا أنهى الأماني الغانية في إحراز التعادل في   الشوط الأول.
الشوط الثاني بدأ أهدأ من الأول ومتوازنا وكانت أول هجمة عن طريق غانا لكن   الكرة تصل سهلة للحارس يعود بعده أبناء العم سام للهجوم لكن الدفاع الغاني   يتصدى بثبات.
سولي على مونتاري وأسامواه جيان أهدرا فرصتين لمنتخب غانا من تسديتين   قويتين تمران بجوار القائم، وسط تمركز جيد من الدفاع الذي يواصل صموده أمام   طوفان الهجوم الغاني الذي على ما يبدو يقترب من التعادل.
يهاجم المنتخب الغاني بضراوة بحثا عن التعادل ويشن هجمات متعددة من على   الأجناب ومن القلب ويطلق لاعبي الفريق تسديدات صاروخية يتصدى لها الحارس   أحيانا وتمر بجوار القائم وأعلى المرمى في أحيان أخرى.

اهداف المباراة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في أسوأ مباريات البطولة .. نيجيريا تتعادل مع ايران



     تعادل منتخب نيجيريا مع نظيره الإيراني سلبياً، في أسوأ مباريات  مونديال  البرازيل وأول لقاء سلبي في البطولة  مساء الأثنين على استاد  أرينا دا  بايشادا في مدينة كوريتبا في إطار الجولة الأولى من منافسات  المجموعة  السادسة باليوم الخامس لكأس العالم.
 وفشل أي فريق من فرض أفضليته في المباراة، واكتفى الاثنان بنقطة لكل منهما.
 وبهذه  النتيجة لم تتضح الرؤية في المنافسة على البطاقة الثانية بالمجموعة   السادسة بعد جولة أولى لكل فريق، شهدت فوز منتخب الارجنتين بثلاث نقاط  على  حساب البوسنة والهرسك (2-1) ليحافظ على مركزه الأول، بينما يحتل  المنتخبان  النيجيري والايراني المركز الثاني بنقطة لكل منهما، فيما يقبع  منتخب  البوسنة في المركز الرابع والأخير دون أي رصيد من النقاط لكنه يبقى  الأوفر  حظا للتأهل مع الأرجنتين لدور ال16

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهدت مبراة امريكا وغانا بداية صاعقة من جانب المنتخب الأمريكي، فمن الهجمة الأولى في المباراة يخترق ديمبسي الدفاع الغاني ويسدد بعيدا عن الحارس وترتد من القائم وتهز شباك غانا معلنة تقدم أبناء العم سام بعد مرور 29 ثانية من بداية اللقاء.

اسرع هدف في المونديال حتى الان 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الألماني “مولر” صاحب أول “هاتريك” في مونديال البرازيل



نجح المهاجم الألماني الدولي، “توماس مولر” في تحقيق رقم قياسي جديد في كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل.
جاء ذلك عقب الثلاثية التي أحزرها مولر اليوم في شباك البرتغال في المباراة التي جرت بينهما مساء وانتهت برباعية ضمن منافسات الجولة الأولى للمجموعة السابعة في المونديال البرازيلي في الدقائق 12 و45 و78.
فضلا عن أن مولر سجل 8 أهداف في آخر 7 مباريات له في تاريخ كأس العالم.
يُذكر أن آخر “هاتريك” للماكينات الألمانية كان من نصيب ميروسلاف كلوزه في مونديال 2002 كوريا واليابان في شباك منتخب المملكة العربية السعودية.ش

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سجل كلينت ديمبسي مهاجم أمريكا أسرع هدفا في كأس العالم 
 بالبرازيل 2014 في شباك غانا بعد 29 ثانية فقط.
 ويعد الهدف هو الخامس في تاريخ المونديال بعد هدف هاكان 
 شوكور مهاجم تركيا (11 ثانية) في فوز بلاده على كوريا الجنوبية 3-2 في مونديال 2002.
 وسجل فاسلاف ماشك ثاني أسرع الأهداف (16 ثانية) في مونديال 1962 لتشيكوسلوفاكيا رغم الخسارة أمام المكسيك 3-1.
 وثالث أسرع الأهداف سجله إرنست لينر (25 ثانية) لألمانيا 1934 في فوز المانشافت على النمسا 3-2.
 والرابع برايان روبسون لإنجلترا بعد 27 ثانية أمام فرنسا في لقاء انتهى 3-1 لفريقه في مونديال 1982.
 وحل ديمبسي بهدفه في غانا بالمرتبة الخامسة بعد 29 ثانية فقط.



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*واصـــــل يا جميل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلجيكا بالبدلاء تخطف الفوز من تحت أقدام محاربي الصحراء الجزائر

حقق  المنتخب البلجيكي فوزا صعبا و (متأخراً ) امام المنتخب الجزائري  بنتيجة  هدفين لهدف احرزهما البديلان مروان فيلايني وميرتينز ؛ ليخطفوا  ثلاث نقاط  ثمينة كانت و - حتي الدقيقة ال 70 - تحت اقدام محاربي الصحراء .  ظهر  المنتخب البلجيكي علي عكس المتوقع تائها ومفكك الاوصال امام قوة  وإندفاع  نظيره الجزائري ، في حين اظهر محاربو الصحراء اداءً تكتيكيا عاليا  طوال زمن  المباراة سوي بعض الهفوات التي ولدها كثرة الضغط البلجيكي علي  دفاعات  المنتخب الجزائري ، والذي مال لاعبوه للدفاع بصورة مفرطة ظهر  المنتخب  البلجيكي بالتشكيل - المعتاد - 4231 ، حيث لعب الحارس كورتوا  أمامه خط دفاع  مكون من الدر فيليدر وفان بويتن وكومباني وفيرتونغن ،  يتقدمهم ثنائي  الارتكاز موسي ديمبيلي واكسل فيتسل وظهيري جنب هازارد وناصر  الشادلي بينما  لعب كيفن دي بروين في مركز صانع الالعاب خلف المهاجم روميل  لوكاكو . في  المقابل ظهر المنتخب الجزائري بتشكيل 451 ، وتكتل دفاعي في  حاله فقدان  الكرة والانطلاق السريع في حالة الهجمة المرتدة مستفيدا من  سرعه المهاجم  الوحيد هلال سوداني والجناحين سفيان فيغولي ورياض محرز  ليتراجع الأخيرين في  كثير من اوقات المباراة لمساندة خط الدفاع المكون من  -الرائع - فوزي غلام و  من رفيق حليش والماجيك بوقرة ومهدي مصطفي في الرواق  الايمن في وجود خط وسط  اكثر من رائع لعب فيه بن طالب وسفير تايدر وكارل  مجاني وخلفهم الحارس  الرائع سيف مبولحي بدأ المنتخب الجزائري المباراة  بالسيطرة الواضحة  والهجمات السريعه علي الاطراف مستفيداً من خبرة فيغولي  علي اليمين وقوة  غلام علي اليسار ، وتقدم لاعبي خط الوسط المهاريين سفير  تايدر وبن طالب ـ  مع سرعه هلال سوداني في المقدمة ؛ ساعدهم علي ذلك تباعد  خطوط المنتخب  البلجيكي وارتباكهم الواضح لتأثرهم بحمي البدايات و بالبداية  القوية  للمنتخب الجزائري ، ليسفر ذلك عن عده مخالفات للمنتخب البلجيكي لم  يستفد  منها الجزائري كثيرا ؛ لتمر ربع الساعه الأولي دون خطورة حقيقية  علي  المرميين وذلك لتباعد خطوط المنتخب البلجيكي، وعدم خبرة لاعبي الجزائر  أول  محاولات اللقاء جاءت لصالح الجزائري، حيث استفاد رياض محرز من خطأ  فان  بويتن بتقدير كرة في الدقيقة 18 ليتخلص منه ويسدد كرته والتي مرت  بجانب  مرمى الحارس ثيابوت كورتوا، ليأتي بعدها الرد البلجيكي -بصاروخ-  أطلقه  أكسيل فيتسل تعامل معه مبولحي بشكل رائع. في الدقيقة 24 فاجأ اللاعب  فوزي  غلام المنتخب البلجيكي بعرضية في ظهر الدفاع، حصل منها اللاعب  فيجولي -  مستفيداً من سوء رقابة وإحتكاك فيرتونخين - على ركلة جزاء، قام  بترجمتها  الي هدفٍ جزائري ؛ الأول لهم في هذه البطولة 


، ليتراجع بعده  المنتخب  الجزائري بعد أن كان متقدما في بداية اللقاء ، ويمنح نظيره  البلجيكي  السيطرة و الاستحواذ الكامل على الكرة، لكن و رغم ذلك لم ينجح  المنتخب  الأوروبي في إيجاد مساحات للعبورا الي المرمى الجزائري، مما  إضطرهم للتسديد  من بعيد ، فكانت أخطر تلك التسديدات ؛ كرة اللاعب فيتسل  والتي حولها  مبولحي الي ركلة ركنية. لم يسفر الشوط الاول عن خطورة حقيقية  علي منطقة  جزاء المنتخب الجزائري الا من كرة وحيدة في الدقيقة 44 بعد جملة  هجومية  سريعة مرت بسلام علي محاربي الصحراء ليعلن بعدها حكم اللقاء نهاية  الشوط  الأول جزائرياً بهدف نظيف . بدأ الشوط الثاني كما انتهى عليه الشوط  الأول  ضغط بلجيكي ؛ واستماته دفاغية مع انضباط تكتيكي جزائريين ، ليقود  بعد ذلك  المدرب فيلمونتس اولي ثوراته التصحيحية بعد ملاحظته لغياب لاعبين  عن  المباراة هما ناصر الشادلي وروميل لوكاكو ، إذ لعب ناصر في بداية  المباراة  علي الجهمة اليمني في مركز لم يعتاده مع فريقه توتنهام الانجليزي  ليميل الي  اللعب علي الجهة اليسري تاركا مركزه خاليا معظم فترات المباراة  فكان  تبديله بميرتنز اول خطوات التصحيح .لتجئ الخطوة التصحيحية التالية  باخراج  لاعب الإرتكاز -المعزول تماما- لوكاكو ليدخل فيلايني كمهاجم ثانٍ  ليشكل  الأخير صداعا دائما للدفاعات الجزائرية و التي تاثرت بمجمل الضغوط  وكما  عودتنا المستديرة دوما ؛ فإن كثرة الضغط تولد الاخطاء ، فهاهو بديل  لوكاكو  يستفيد من اولي اخطاء الدفاع الجزائري لينفرد بالحارس ويسددها في  قدمه  كلقطة تحذيرية اولي ، ليثمر بعدها الضغط البلجيكي عن هدف في الدقيقة  70 من  عمر اللقاء ؛ إذ نجح البديل فيلايني - مستفيدا من طوله الفارع و  عكسية دي  بروين المتقنة - وفي غياب التغطية من جانب رفيق حليش - في أرسال  راسية  محكمة باءت معها كل محاولات مبولحي بلفشل لتثمر عن هدف التعادل  للمنتخب  البلجيكي لتنهار الدفاعات الجزائرية سريعا ، ولم تفلح تبديلات  خليلوزيتش  المتأخرة في المحافظة علي التقدم ، كما فشل تبديله الثاني في  الحفاظ علي  التعادل إذ شهدت الدقيقة الثمانين خسارة المنتخب الجزائري  للكرة في مناطق  البلجيكيين ليقود إدين هازارد هجمة مرتدة سريعة ، ويمرر  كرة على طبق من ذهب  للبديل درايز ميرتنز و الذي ارسلها قوية نحو الشباك  ليحرز الهدف الثاني ،  ليقلب المنتخب البلجيكي الطاولة علي الجزائريين ب  نتيجة 2-1 ، لتشهد خاتمة  اللقاء تراجعا بدنيا في مستوي لياقة محاربي  الصحراء الشئ الذي منعهم من  القيام باي ردة فعل حتي نهاية زمن المبارة  ليحصد البلجيكيون نقاطهم الثلاث  الأولى وينتظر الجزائريون مبارياتهم  المقبلة أمام روسيا وكوريا الجنوبية .


اهداف المباراة 







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحارس جواليرمو أوتشوا يقود المكسيك لخطف نقطة غالية من البرازيل - حافظ على شباكه نظيفه من لدغات نيمار و رفاقه



قق المنتخب المكسيكي أول نتيجة ايجابية في تاريخه أمام منتخب البرازيل في  المونديال عندما اجبره على التعادل السلبي 0-0 ضمن لقاءات المرحلة الثانية  من دور المجموعات بكأس العالم 2014.
وواجه المنتخب المكسيكي نظيره البرازيلي ثلاث مرات من قبل في المونديال كان الفوز في جميعهم حليف منتخب السامبا.
ويدين المنتخب المكسيكي لحارسه الرائع جواليرمو أوتشوا الذي أنقذ العديد من  الفرص الخطيرة والأقرب للمستحيلة من لاعبي ومهاجمي البرازيل.
وسجل الدولي المصري المعتزل مؤخرا محمد ابوتريكة هدفين شهيرين في مرمى نفس  الحارس في 2006 ببطولة العالم للأندية عندما واجه الأهلي فريق كلوب امريكا  المكسيكي على المركزين الثالث والرابع، وفاز الأهلي وقتها 2-1.
ملخص الشوط الأول
بطبيعة الحال، سيطرت البرازيل بكبار اللعبة نيمار وألفيش ومارسيلو وزملائهم  منذ الدقيقة الأول، وسط استسلام واضح للمنتخب المكسيكي للدفاع لكن دون  خطورة حقيقية على مرمى الحارس جواليرمو أوتشوا.
انفتح اللعب على مصرعيه بعد الثلث ساعة الأولى، وأعلن هكتور هيرارا عن  التواجد الهجومي للمكسيك بتسديدة ممتازة من خارج منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة  24 تصدى لها بجدارة جوليو سيزار وأبعدها بأطراف أصابعه خارج المرمى.
وكأن أوتشوا حارس المكسيك قد شعر بالغيرة من اللقطة الرائعة لسيزار، وقام  بتصدي أروع لرأسية نيمار بعد عرضية ألفيش المميزة من الناحية اليمنى في  الدقيقة 26.
مع مرور الوقت اكتسبت المكسيك الثقة اللازمة التي منحت خوسيه فاسكيز جرأة  تصويب كرة ممتاز جدا من خارج منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 42، مرت بجوار القائم  الايسر لسيزار بقليل ضربة مرمى.
وأنقذ أوتشوا المكسيك من فرصة خطيرة جديدة للبرازيل في الدقيقة 44 عن طريق دافيد لويز من داخل منطقة الجزاء.
ملخص الشوط الثاني
بداية الشوط الثاني كانت قوية أيضا من البرازيل ولكن سرعان ما دخلت المكسيك  مجددا في المباراة، وسدد بول أجويلار كرة قوية في الدقيقة 56 مرت بقليل  فوق عارضة سيزار.
بعدها مباشرة، وعلى طريقة الكبار رونالدينيو وكاكا، سدد نيمار ضربة حرة  مباشرة بطريقة ممتاز لكن لسوء حظه مرت الكرة بجوار القائم الأيمن  بسنتيمترات.
عاد نيمار واستلم الكرة بطريقة مثالية داخل منطقة الجزاء وسدد كرة قوية بقدمه اليسرى تصدى لها أوتشوا ببراعة في الدقيقة 68.
وهب الاعصار على البرازيل بعد كرتي نيمار، ليواصل منتخب السامبا هجومه  الكاسح على المرمى المكسيكي منذ تلك اللحظة، ويضيع المهاجم البديل جو كرة  جديدة بعد بينية مميزة من نيمار في الدقيقة 75.
وتصدى الرائع أوتشوا حارس المكسيك لرأسية مستحيلة من تياجو سيلفا في الدقيقة 86 ليمنع هدف التقدم للبرازيل.

 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روسيا و كوريا الجنوبية تتعادلان بهدف لكل في مجموعة الجزائر



حسم  التعادل الايجابي "العادل" 1-1 لقاء روسيا وكوريا الجنوبية في ثاني  مباريات المجموعة الثامنة لكأس العالم المقامة حاليا في البرازيل.
وتصب هذه النتيجة في صالح المنتخب الجزائري الذي كان قد تلقى هزيمة صعبة امام بلجيكا بنتيجة 1-2 في اللقاء الاول بالمجموعة.
الشوط الاول
سيطر التعادل السلبي علي الشوط الاول "الممل" بين روسيا وكوريا الجنوبية.
بداية المباراة جاءت حذرة للغاية من المنتخبين حيث بدأ لاعبي كل فريق في طريقهم لتحسس اسلوب لعب الفريق الاخر.
لم  تنكسر فترة الحذر تلك الا في الدقيقة 9 عندما اخترق الكوري لي تشونج يونج  دفاعات روسيا ليصبح شبه منفرد بالمرمي ولكنه سدد بدون تركيز خارج المرمي.
بعد هذه الهجمة الاسيوية، سيطر المنتخب الروسي علي زمام الامور ولكن بدون اي خطورة تذكر علي المرمى الكوري الجنوبي.
ولم  يقترب المنتخب الاوروبي من مرمي الحارس يونج سونج ريونج الا في الدقيقة 31  عندما سدد سيرجي اجناشيفيتش كرة بعيدة كان لها الحارس الكوري بالمرصاد.
بعدها بدقائق قليلة انفرد يوري زيركوف من الناحية اليسري لكوريا ولكنه سدد خارج المرمي.
وشهدت  الدقيقة 34 فرصة قريبة للغاية لكوريا عندما سدد جا تشول كو تصويبة قوية من  خارج منطقة الجزاء لمست احد لاعبي المنتخب الروسي لتغير اتجاها وتخدع  الحارس الروسي الذي كان محظوظا بعدما ذهبت الكرة بجوار القائم بقليل.
الشوط الثاني
بداية  الشوط الثاني شهدت فرصة قريبة للغاية للمنتخب الروسي عندما ارتقي المدافع  فاسيلي بيرزوتيسكي في الدقيقة 47 من خلال احدى الضربات الركنية ليضع الكرة  برأسه ولكن بجوار القائم الايمن بقليل.
المنتخب الكوري اعتمد في الشوط  الثاني علي التصويبات البعيدة في محاولة لاستغلال ارتباك الحارس ايجور  اكينفييف الذي سقطت منه الكورة في اكثر من محاولة.
وتحقق للمنتخب الكوري  هدفه في الدقيقة 68 عندما اطلق كيون هو لي تصويبة ضعيفة للغاية من خارج  منطقة الجزاء، فشل اكينفييف في الامساك بها رغم سهولتها لتعبر الكرة من  فوقه وتدخل المرمي وسط دهشة كل من في الملعب بما فيهم محرز الهدف نفسه.
انتفض  المنتخب الروسي تماما عقب الهدف الذي دخل مرماه، ولم يكد البديل الكسندر  كيرزاكوف يدخل ارض الملعب حتي تمكن من معادلة النتيجة للمنتخب الاوروبي في  الدقيقة 74 من متابعة جيدة للكرة داخل منطقة جزاء كوريا.
وكما لو كان  المنتخبين قد ارتضيا بالنتيجة، مرت الدقائق الباقية بدون اي فرص خطيرة على  المرميين ليتقاسم الفريقين نقطتي التعادل تاركين الصدارة المنفردة لبلجيكا  وقاع المجموعة للجزائر.



اهداف المباراة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجولة الأولى تتحدث بلغة الأرقام في المونديال البرازيلي




ترجمت نهاية الجولة الأولى لدور المجموعات بمونديال كأس العالم الذي تدور منافساته في البرازيل  خمسة إحصاءات بارزة توضح الكثير من الجوانب الهجومية لبعض الفرق خاصة بعد التوقعات التي ترجح أن تكون النسخة البرازيلية من المونديال هي الأعلى تهديفا.

1- سجلت الفرق 49 هدفا في أول 16 مباراة بالبطولة بمتوسط تهديفي 3.06 هدف في المباراة.
 كل هذه الأهداف جعلت من النهائيات الحالية أحد أكثر البطولات إثارة وربما تنتهي بمتوسط تسجيل قياسي يتجاوز ما حدث في نهائيات السويد 1958 حين بلغ المتوسط 3.60 هدف في المباراة.
 حتى الآن فإن هولندا هي صاحبة أكبر عدد من الأهداف في مباراة واحدة بانتصارها الساحق على اسبانيا 5-1 في أكثر مباريات البطولة تهديفا. وحتى الآن في الجولة الأولى انتهت مباراتان بالتعادل الأولى  بين إيران ونيجيريا بدون أهداف والثانية بين كوريا وروسيا بهدف لكل فريق. كما تعادلت البرازيل بدون أهداف مع المكسيك في بداية الجولة الثانية أمس الثلاثاء.
 وشهدت نهائيات كأس العالم في فرنسا 1998 تسجيل 171 هدفا وهو أكبر رصيد تهديفي في تاريخ البطولة.

2- الأمريكي كلينت ديمسي سجل خامس أسرع هدف في كأس العالم.
 فاجأ قائد المنتخب الأمريكي الجميع بهدف بعد 30 ثانية فقط من البداية حين أطلق تسديدة بالقدم اليسرى في مرمى غانا في المباراة الأولى للمجموعة السابعة.
 وبهدفه أصبح ديمسي أول أمريكي يهز الشباك في ثلاث نهائيات لكأس العالم وهو الآن في المركز الخامس لأسرع الأهداف في تاريخ البطولة.
 أما أسرع هدف في تاريخ كأس العالم فسجله مهاجم تركيا السابق خاقان شوكور ضد كوريا الجنوبية في مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث عام 2002 وذلك بعد 11 ثانية فقط من الانطلاق.

3- في أول 16 مباراة نجحت ستة فرق في تعويض تأخرها لتحقق الفوز.
 أظهر هذا التقلب في المباريات أنه لا أحد يضمن الحفاظ على تقدمه. وكانت البداية للبرازيل التي تأخرت بهدف أمام كرواتيا في افتتاح البطولة لكنها كافحت لتفوز 3-1.
 وافتتحت اسبانيا بطلة العالم التسجيل من ركلة جزاء عن طريق تشابي الونسو قبل أن يقود روبن فان بيرسي انتفاضة هولندا.
 وعوضت كوستاريكا تأخرها لتهزم اوروجواي وتعافت سويسرا في الوقت القاتل لتهزم الاكوادور وعوضت ساحل العاج تأخرها لتهزم اليابان. وأخيرا فعلتها بلجيكا بهدفين في الشوط الثاني لتهزم الجزائر التي منحها سفيان فغولي التقدم من ركلة جزاء في الشوط الأول.

4- المانيا أصبحت أول فريق يخوض 100 مباراة في نهائيات كأس العالم.
 أصبحت المانيا أول فريق يصل لحاجز 100 مباراة في النهائيات بعدما سحق فريقها الفائز باللقب العالمي ثلاث مرات منافسه البرتغال 4-صفر.
 وحققت المانيا 61 انتصارا في النهائيات مقابل 19 تعادلا و20 هزيمة بينما سجلت 210 أهداف وتلقت شباكها 117 هدفا. وفازت المانيا بكأس العالم في 1954 و1974 و1990.

 5- يورجن كلينسمان لا يزال يحتفظ بسجل خال من الهزائم في المباراة الأولى.
 لا يزال مدرب الولايات المتحدة الحالي يملك سجلا بلا أي هزيمة في المباريات الأولى في أي نهائيات شارك فيها في كأس العالم في 1990 و1994 و1998 بعدما نجح فريقه في الفوز على غانا 2-1.
 وقاد كلينسمان هجوم المانيا في 1990 و1994 و1998 وقادها كمدرب للمركز الثالث على أرضها في 2006.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة الهدافين

اسم اللاعب    الفريق    عدد الأهداف
توماس مولر    ألمانيا      3
كريم بنزيما    فرنسا      2
اريين روبن    هولندا      2
نيمار دا سيلفا    البرازيل    2
روبين فان بيرسي    هولندا    2
إينير فالنسيا    الإكوادور    1
لي كيون هو    كوريا الجنوبية    1
جيمس رودريغيز    كولمبيا    1
جون انتوني بروكس    الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية    1

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


فيديو صدة حارس المكسيك التاريخية لراسية نيمار




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أوشوا يتحدث عن استعراضه الرائع أمام البرازيل



أوشوا تألق أمام البرازيل وأنقذ فريقه من الهزيمة
تحدث  الحارس المكسيكي جوليرمو أوشوا عن مباراته الرائعة التي قدمها أمام  المنتخب البرازيلي، وأجبرهم من خلال أدائه على التعادل السلبي.
 أوشوا قال "إنها مباراة لن أنساها طوال حياتي".
 وأضاف  "أن تحافظ على نظافك شباكك أمام المنتخب البرازيلي وفي أرضهم وخلال كأس  العالم فهذا أمر غير سهل، تمنيت لو كان أفضل لاعب في المباراة مهاجم في  فريقنا لكان ذلك يعني أننا فزنا".
 يذكر أن المكسيك تحتل المركز الثاني  في مجموعتها برصيد 4 نقاط خلف البرازيل بفارق الأهداف، في حين أن كرواتيا  تحتل المركز الأخير رفقة الكاميرون من دون نقاط ويلتقيان مساء اليوم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هولندا تواصل رحلة التألق و تقهر استراليا بثلاثية في مباراة المتعة و الاثارة



نجحت الطواحين الهولندية في  تحقيق الفوز الثاني على التوالي، بعدما نجحت في الفوز على أستراليا بثلاثة  أهداف مقابل هدفين، وهو الفوز الذي قرب المنتخب الهولندي كثيراً من الصعود  بعد وصوله للنقطة السادسة وأنهى آمال أستراليا في التأهل للدور الثاني.
الشوط الأول احتاجت خلاله هولندا 20 دقيقة من أجل أن تقوم بالهجوم الأول  "المرتد" عن طريق أرين روبين الذي انطلق من وسط الملعب نحو منطقة الجزاء  بسرعته العالية منفرداً بحارس المرمى ثم وضع الكرة داخل الشباك مسجلاً  الهدف الأول للمنتخب الهولندي.
أستراليا "الأكثر" تنظيما لم تمهل الهولنديين أكثر من دقيقة واحدة من الفرح  حتى نجح مهاجمهم تيم كاهيل من تسجيل هدف التعادل بطريقة رائعة بعد تسديدة  على الطاير لم تجد طريقا إلا الشباك في الدقيقة 21.
بعد هدف التعادل انحسر اللعب في وسط الملعب بسبب رغبة الفريقين في عدم قبول أهداف أخرى لينتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل بهدف لمثله.
هولندا بدأت الشوط الثاني في الهجوم وكاد ويسلي سنايدر أن يسجل الهدف الثالث من تصويبة قوية لكنها وجدت الحارس ريان لها بالمرصاد.
على عكس سير اللعب نجحت أستراليا في تسجبل الهدف الثاني بعد أن إصطدمت  الكرة في يد جانمات الظهير الأيمن ليعلن الحكم عن ركلة جزاء نفذها جيديناك  بنجاح داخل الشباك مسجلا الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 54.
على غرار ما فعلته أستراليا في الشوط الأول لم تمهل هولندا الأستراليين  الكثير من الوقت ونجحت في إدراك هدف التعادل عن طريق روبين فان بيرسي الذي  ضرب مصيدة التسجل وإنفرد بالحارس ريان الذي لم يستطع من منع الكرة من  الدخول إلى شباكه لتتعادل هولندا في الدقيقة 58 من زمن المباراة.
أستراليا كادت أن تسجل الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 66 عن طريق ليكي الذي  استقبل كرة عرضية لكنه حولها برأسه في زاوية الحارس ولأن هولندا لا ترحم  حيث نجح فان بيرسي من تسجيل الهدف الثالث بعدها مباشرة من هجمة مرتدة عبر  تسديدة قوية فشل الحارس ريان في التعامل معها بنجاح لتسكن شباكة معلنة  الهدف الثالث لهولندا.
بعد الهدف الثالث سيطرت هولندا على مجريات الأمور ولم تضف تغييرات المدير  الفني لأستراليا بوستيكوجلو شيئاً ملموساً لتنتهي المباراة بفوز هولندا  ووصولها للنقطة السادسة.

اهداف المباراة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الماتدور الاسباني يودع المونديال بخسارة متوقعة من تشيلي - بطل جديد لكاس العالم


 
ودع  بطل العالم المنتخب الإسباني بطولة كأس العالم بعد أن تعرض للخسارة  للمرة  الثانية على التوالي أمام تشيلي بهدفين نظيفين في الجولة الثانية من   المجموعة الثانية، خسارة أعادت للأذهان خسارة فرنسا بطلة العالم في عام  98  من الدور الاول لمونديال 2002 وخروج إيطاليا بطلة العالم 2006 من الدور   الأول لمونديال 2010.
الهدف الأول جاء عن طريق فارجاس في الدقيقة 20 بعد  عدة تمريرات وصلت  للمهاجم التشيلي الذي راوغ إيكر كاسياس وقام بوضع الكرة  داخل الشباك.
رد فعل الإسبان لم يأت خاصة في ظل حالة التوهان التي عاشها  إنيستا وسيلفا  إضافة إلى المهاجم دييجو كوستا الذي لم يقدم أي شيء على  مدار الخمس  وأربعين دقيقة.
على العكس كان المنتخب التشيلي منظماً إلى حد  كبير ونجح في إضافة الهدف  الثاني بعدما سدد سانشيز كرة قوية من ضربة حرة  تصدى لها كاسياس لكنها وصلت  إلى آرانجويز الذي أكمل الكرة داخل الشباك في  الدقيقة 43 لتتقدم تشيلي  بهدفين وعلى ذلك إنتهى شوط اللقاء الأول.
في  الشوط الثاني دفع ديل بوسكي بكوكي بدلا من ألونسو وإندفعت إسبانيا نحو   الهجوم وكاد بوسكيتس أن يسجل الهدف الأول بعد دربكة دفاعية في صفوف تشيلي   وصلت بعدها الكرة لبوسكيتس وهو مواجه للمرمى لكنه وضع الكرة بيسراه بجانب   المرمى في الدقيقة 53.
مرت الدقائق وبقى الوضع على حاله فإضطر ديل بوسكي  إلى الدفع بفيرناندور  توريس بدلا من دييجو كوستا بينما أجرى سامباولي  تبديله الأول بنزول  جويتيريز بدلا من آرانجويز في الدقيقة 64.
لم يضف  توريس كثيرا بل على العكس كادت تشيلي أن تسجل الهدف الثالث عبر  إيسلا الذي  قابل كرة سددها فارجاس وهو مواجه للمرمى لكنه وضعها فوق المرمى  بغرابة  شديدة في الدقيقة 67.
في الدقيقة 75 أجرى ديل بوسكي تبديله الثالث بنزول  كازورلا بدلا من بيدرو  الذي لم يقدم أي شيء في المباراة إلا أن إسبانيا  فشلت في تهديد مرمى تشيلي  إلا عبر تسديدة من إنيستا في الدقيقة 83 تصدى لها  الحارس برافو ، بعدها  قرر سامباولي الدفع بفالديفيا بدلا من فارجاس من اجل  تنشيط هجومه ثم قام  بالدفع بكارمونا بدلا من فيدال في الدقيقة 88.
حاول  كازورلا أن يقدم شيئا وسدد كرة قوية تصدى لها برافو الذي نجح في  الحفاظ  على عرينه دون قبول أي أهداف لتنتهي المباراة بفوز تشيلي بهدفين  نظيفين.

اهداف المباراة






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاميرون تودع المونديال بخسارة ثقيلة من كرواتيا


 
اكتسح المنتخب  الكرواتي نظيره الكاميروني برباعية نظيفة في اللقاء الذي  جري بملعب آرينا  دي أمازونيا بالجولة الثانية لمباريات المجموعة الأولي  لمونديال البرازيل ،  تقدم إيفيكا أوليش لكرواتيا (د11) ، وأضاف إيفان  بيريسيتتش الهدف الثاني  (د48) ، و جاء الهدف الثالث (د61) عن طريق ماريو  ماندزوكيتش ، الذي عاد  وأضاف رابع الأهداف (د73) ، ليجمع أول ثلاث نقاط له  في البطولة ليصبح ثالث  المجموعة خلف البرازيل و المكسيك برصيد أربع نقاط ،  فيما أصبح المنتخب  الكاميروني الذي لعب منذ الدقيقة (40) منقوصا من  الكسندر سونج بعد طرده ،  رسميا خارج المونديال بدون أي نقاط ،وتبقي  مباراته مع البرازيل مجرد تحصيل  حاصل بالنسبة له.
بداية المباراة حملت تفوق واضح للكاميرون ، الذي أحكم  السيطرة على مناطق  الوسط ومارس الضغط المبكر على المنتخب الكرواتي ، و  تسببت تحركات مهاجمه  فينسنت أبوبكار في إزعاج كبير للدفاع الكرواتي ، غير  أن الكروات ردوا على  ذلك بقوة بهدف مبكر في الدقيقة (11) عن طريق أوليش بعد  عرضية ردها الدفاع  الكاميروني من أمام ماندزوكيتش لتصل بيريسيتش الذي  مررها أرضية جميلة  لأوليش لم يجد صعوبة في إيداعها شباك ايتانجي حارس  الكاميرون ، ليتقدم  لكرواتيا بالهدف الأول.
بعد هدف التقدم أصبح المنتخب  الكرواتي هو الأفضل والأكثر سيطرة وهدد مرمي  الكاميرون كثيرا ، وبصفة خاصة  من الكرات العرضية ، وكان قريبا من التسجيل  مجددا في الدقيقة (16) عن طريق  أوليش ، فيما كانت محاولات الكاميرون غير  مؤثرة على مرمي بيلتيكوسا بسبب  اعتمادهم على الكرات العرضية التى يجيد  الدفاع الكرواتي التعامل معها ،  وكان التركيز الأكبر على الجبهة اليسري  للدفاع الكرواتي التي يشغلها  برانييتش.
كرواتيا تعاملت مع المباراة بمنطقية وهدوء ودون بذل جهد إضافي  ، وأحسن  المايسترو لوكا مودريتش قيادة الفريق ، و زادت الأمور تعقيدا على   الكاميرون ومدربها فينكه بعد أن أشهر الحكم بيدرو براينكا البطاقة الحمراء   في وجه الكسندر سونج عند الدقيقة (40) بعد خطأ فادح لا مبرر في وسط الملعب   بالاعتداء على ماندزوكيتش ، لتمر الدقائق حتى انتهي الشوط الأول دون  جديد.
في  بداية الشوط الثاني دفع فينكه بنونيكو بدلا من تشيدجو، وضغطت كرواتيا  بقوة  من أجل تعزيز تقدمها ، وكان لها ما أردت في الدقيقة (48) ، عن طريق  إيفان  بيريسيتش الذي قطع كرة الحارس ايتانجي عند منتصف الملعب وأنطلق  كالسهم في  غياب الدفاع الكاميروني ، حتى وضع الكرة في الزاوية الضيقة  للحارس ايتانجي ،  مسجلا الهدف الثاني لكرواتيا التي كانت قريبة من إضافة  الهدف الثالث لولا  أن المنفرد ماندزوكيتش وضع الكرة بجوار القائم ، وظهرت  الكاميرون هجوميا  بمحاولة لنونيكو علت العارضة.
نصبت كرواتيا السيرك ، وأضاعت سيل من  الفرص السهلة ، حتى نجح ماندزوكيتش  في إضافة الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة (61)  بضربة رأس ، بعد ركنية نفذها  دانيال برانيتيش ، حاولت بعدها الكاميرون  تسجيل هدف حفظ ماء الوجه لكن أبو  بكار لم يحسن استغلال الفرصة في أكثر من  مناسبة ، وأجري كوفاتش التغيير  الأول لكرواتيا في الدقيقة (68) بنزول  ادواردو دا سيلفا بدلا من أوليش ،  سدد بعدها امبيا كرة قوية علت عارضة  كرواتيا ، وخرج أبوبكار من الكاميرون  في الدقيقة (70) ليحل محله ويبو ، ورد  كوفاتش بإقحام كوفاسيتش بدلا من  سمير بعدها بدقيقة.
ماندوزكيتش عاد في  الدقيقة (73) ليضيف الهدف الرابع وهدف الشخصي الثاني من  متابعة لكرة دا  سيلفا التي تصدي لها الحارس الكاميروني ايتانجي ، وخرج  موتينج من الكاميرون  ليحل محله ادجار سالي ، فيما خرج المتألق بيريسيتش من  كرواتيا ليحل محله  ريبيتش في الدقيقة (78) ، وظلت الأمور على حالها من  حيث السيطرة و الفرص  السهلة المهدرة لكرواتيا التي كان أخطرها عن طريق  ريبيتش و وراكيتيتش و  سنحت فرصة لموكاندجو من الكاميرون ، وتصدت العارضة  لكرة ادجار سالي في  الدقيقة (89) ، لينتهي اللقاء بفوز كرواتيا برباعية  نظيفة.

اهداف المباراة






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حارس منتخب المكسيك لديه 6 أصابع في يده اليمنى !!



تألق حارس مرمى المكسيك أوشوا ونجح في منع منتخب البرازيل من تسجيل أي هدف في مرمى منتخب بلاده المكسيك اليوم وأجبره على التعادل السلبي بدون أهداف في الجولة الثانية من المجموعة الاولى من بطولة كأس العالم.
تألق أوشوا ربما فتح الباب أمام الجميع من أجل التكهن بسبب تألقه وهو ما دفع بعض الناشطين عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي إلى نشر صور توضح أن أوشوا لديه في يده اليمنى سته أصابع بينمايده الأخرى يوجد بها خمسة أصابع.
موقع فريندز أوف فولهام كان هو الباديء بالإشارة إلى المعلومة منذ سنوات وأكد أن الحارس يمتلك بالفعل 6 أصابع في يده اليمنى مشيرا إلى أن شركة نايك للملابس الرياضية قامت بعمل "قفاز" خاص ليد الحارس اليمنى من اجل أن يكون مناسب له أثناء المباريات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة الهدافين

اسم اللاعب    الفريق    عدد الأهداف

اريين روبن    هولندا       3
روبين فان بيرسي هولندا    3
توماس مولر    ألمانيا      3
ماريو ماندزوكيتش كرواتيا    2
كريم بنزيما    فرنسا            2
تيم كاهيل    أستراليا    2
نيمار دا سيلفا    البرازيل    2
ويلفريد بوني    ساحل العاج    1
أوريبي بيرالتا    المكسيك    1


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

قائمة الهدافين

اسم اللاعب    الفريق    عدد الأهداف

اريين روبن    هولندا       3
روبين فان بيرسي هولندا    3
توماس مولر    ألمانيا      3
ماريو ماندزوكيتش كرواتيا    2
كريم بنزيما    فرنسا            2
تيم كاهيل    أستراليا    2
نيمار دا سيلفا    البرازيل    2
ويلفريد بوني    ساحل العاج    1
أوريبي بيرالتا    المكسيك    1





بالله كل الاهداف المحرزة في كاس العالم 19 هدف بس ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخب الكولومبي يدهس أفيال كوت ديفوار ويضع قدما في الدور الثاني



حصد المنتخب الكولومبي 3 نقاط ثمينة، وضعت قدمه بنسبة كبيرة  في الدور   الثاني من مونديال البرازيل، بعدما تخطى منتخب كوت ديفوار بهدفين مقابل هدف   في مباراة مثيرة ومشتعلة في إطار الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة   الثالثة على ملعب إستاد ماني جارينشا الوطني.
 أحرز هدفي كولومبيا جيمس رودريجيز وخوان كوينتيرو  في الدقيقتين 64 و70 ،   بينما أحرز هدف الأفيال الوحيد جيرفينيو في الدقيقة 73 ، ليحتل المنتخب   الكولومبي بهذه النتيجة صدارة المجموعة الثالثة برصيد 6 نقاط ويقترب من   الدور الثاني، بينما ظل المنتخب الإيفواري في المركز الثاني برصيد 3 نقاط



اهداف المباراة :





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سواريز "الملهم" يدفن احلام انجلترا ويعيد اوروغواي الى الامل من جديد



 قاد  النجم الأوروجوياني لويس سواريز العائد من الإصابة منتخب بلاده لفوز   ثمين  على إنجلترا بهدفين مقابل هدف في الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الرابعة   لكأس  العالم.
 سواريز سجل هدفي أوروجواي في الدقيقة 39 و85، بينما سجل واين  روني هدف   الإنجليز الوحيد، ليقتنص الفريق اللاتيني أول ثلاث نقاط له في  المونديال   بعد خسارته المفاجئة في الجولة الاولى أمام كوستاريكا 1-3.
 أما  الإنجليز ودعوا المونديال بالخسارة الثانية على التوالي ليقبعوا في   ذيل  المجموعة بلا رصيد، وتتقلص آمالهم بشكل كبير في التأهل للدور الثاني.



اهداف المباراة 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليونان واليابان يهديان كولومبيا التأهل رسميا



      تعادلت اليابان واليونان سلبياً على ملعب أرينا داس دوناس في ختام  مباريات  الجولة الثانية من المجموعة الثالثة لمونديال البرازيل، ليزداد  وضع  الفريقين صعوبة وتتضاءل آمالهما في التأهل إلى الدور الثاني.
 وبهذا  التعادل ضمن منتخب كولومبيا - متصدر المجموعة برصيد 6 نقاط - تأهله  رسميا  بعد فوزها على كوت ديفوار في افتتاح الجولة الثانية من المجموعة،  فيما  احتلت كوت ديفوار المركز الثاني برصيد 3 نقاط، وتقاسم منتخبا اليابان   واليونان ذيل المجموعة بنقطة واحدة مع أفضلية اليابان بفارق الأهداف.
  وتلتقي اليابان مع كولومبيا فيما تلعب اليونان ضد كوت ديفوار يوم 24 يونيو الحالي في ختام مباريات المجموعة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة الهدافين حتى الان : ـــــ

اسم اللاعب    الفريق    عدد الأهداف

اريين روبن    هولندا      3
روبين فان بيرسي    هولندا    3
توماس مولر    ألمانيا            3
ماريو ماندزوكيتش    كرواتيا 2
كريم بنزيما    فرنسا      2
جيرفينهو    ساحل العاج    2
جيمس رودريغيز    كولمبيا    2
تيم كاهيل    أستراليا    2
نيمار دا سيلفا    البرازيل    2


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

بالله كل الاهداف المحرزة في كاس العالم 19 هدف بس ؟؟



بالتاكيد لا ياهندسة
معظم محرزي هدف واحد لم يدخلو في القائمة
 1- سجلت الفرق 49 هدفا في أول 16 مباراة بالبطولة فقط وهي المرحلة الاولى من المجموعات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الى صباح اليوم الجمعة تم تسجيل 64 هدف في البطولة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بايرن ميونيخ يتصدر ترتيب هدافي المونديال



ركز موقع "وورلد فوتبول" الألماني على تصدر نادي بايرن ميونيخ جدول ترتيب هدافي كأس العالم بعد انقضاء ثلث مبارياته .
ونشر الموقع صورة تضم كلاً من الألماني توماس مولر(3 أهداف)  والهولندي اريين روبين (3 أهداف )والكرواتي ماريو ماندزوكتش (هدفين) ثلاثي النادي البافاري ، الذين نجحوا في تسجيل 8 أهداف .
وقدم الموقع إحصائية تبين احتلال مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي المركز الثاني بواقع 5 أهداف بتسجيل الهولندي فان بيرسي (3 أهداف) ، والبلجيكي مروان فيلايني والإنجليزي واين روني بهدف لكل منهما.
ويأتي برشلونة الإسباني ثالثاً ب4 أهداف سجلها المهاجم البرازيلي نيمار (هدفين) ، والأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي والتشيلي أليكسس سانشيز بواقع هدف .
وحل ريال مدريد الإسباني رابعاً ب3 أهداف ، سجل اثنين منها الفرنسي كريم بنزيما ، وهدف لللاعب الإسباني تشابي ألونسو ، وتساوى ليفربول الإنجليزي مع النادي الإسباني ، عندما سجل بالأمس الأوروجوياني لويس سواريز هدفين ، وهدف للإنجليزي دانييل ستوريدج .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوستاريكا تواصل مفاجآتها وتقهر الطليان بهدف نظيف وتبدد احلام الانجليز




فجّر  منتخب كوستاريكا ثاني مفاجآته في هذا المونديال بالفوز على منتخب  إيطاليا  بهدفٍ نظيف, وضمن تأهله بشكلٍ رسميّ لدور الـ 16, بعد الجولة  الثانية لحساب  المجموعة الرابعة, ما يعني أيضاً اقصاء المنتخب الانجليزي  رسمياً من  البطولة.
وبهذا الفوز يرفع المنتخب الكوستاريكي رصيده إلى 6 نقاط ليكون  رابع  المتأهلين رسمياً بعد هولندا وتشيلي وكولومبيا, وتوقف رصيد ايطاليا  عند  ثلاث نقاط, وتنتظرها مواجهة ضد الأوروجواي ويكفي ايطاليا التعادل لحسم   التأهل, لتفوقها على أوروجواي بفارق الأهداف.
وتفوق المنتخب الكوستاريكي  معظم فترات اللقاء تكتيكياً على منتخب ايطاليا,  ونجحت كوستاريكا بوقف  أسلحة ايطاليا الخطيرة المتمثلة ببيرلو ومن أمامه  بالوتيلي, ونجحت خط دفاع  كوستاريكا باتباع مصيدة التسلل للطليان لافشال  تمريرات بيرلو الخطيرة في  ظهر دفاعهم, مع اعتمادهم هجومياً على الكرات  العرضية والثابتة والمرتدات.
وفي  الشوط الأول تحديداً بالدقيقتيْن (6) و (16) أضاعت كوستاريكا فرصتيْن   للتهديف من ركنيتيْن, وانتظرت ايطاليا حتى الدقيقة 30 لتسنح لها أولى فرص   التهديف, بعدما وضعت تمريرة بيرلو, بالوتيلي منفرداً بوجه الحارس لكنه  أخطأ  المرمى, وبعدها بدقيقتين تصدى الحارس لتسديدة خطيرة من بالوتيلي, وفي   الدقيقة (42) انطلق المهاجم كامبل بالكرة نحو مرمى بوفون مستغلاً تمريرة   خاطئة من المدافع كيليني الذي تدخّل بقوة على اللاعب لكن الحكم لم يحتسب   ركلة جزاء واضحة, وبعدها بدقيقة استغل الخطير رويز عرضية متقنة ليضع الكرة   بالرأس في مرمى بوفون حيث تخطت خط المرمى قليلاً لتكون كوستاريكا ثاني   المستفيدين من التقنية الحديثة بعد فرنسا.



في  بداية الشوط الثاني أشرك المدرب ايطاليا برانديلي, مهاجمه كاسانو بدلاً  من  تياجو موتا في محاولة لتنشيط الهجوم الايطالي وتنويع أسلوب اللعب كوْن   كاسانو يُجيد التحرك وفتح المساحات لزملائه, إلا أن كوستاريكا واصلت فرض   أسلوبها وتفوقها الدفاعيّ ومنعت المنتخب الإيطالي من تشكيل أي خطورة  تُذكر,  وسط اعتمادها على المرتدات السريعة التي لم تخلق فرص للتهديف لكنها  أتعبت  الدفاع الإيطالي وألزمته البقاء في مناطقه, وظهر على الطليان  الارهاق  وانخفاض اللياقة البدنية التي تفوق الكوستاريكيون بها بشكلٍ واضح,  ولم يشهد  الشوط الثاني أي فرص خطيرة من الفريقيْن, لتضمن كوستاريكا صدارة  المجموعة  والتأهل للدور الثاني.

اهداف المباراة








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب فرنسا يتخطى سويسرا بخماسية .. ويقترب من الدور الثاني 



   قدم المنتخب الفرنسي عرضا كرويا رائعا، وتلاعب بنظيره السويسري، وفاز  عليه بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدفين ،في اللقاء الذي جرى ضمن مباريات الجولة  الثانية للمجموعة الخامسة بملعب آرينا فونتي نوفا.
 تقدم أوليفيه جيرو (د17) لفرنسا وضاعف بليس ماتويدى النتيجة بالهدف الثاني  بعدها بدقيقة، وعزز ماتيو فالبوينا التقدم بالهدف الثالث (د40)، وسجل  بنزيما الهدف الرابع (د67)، وأضاف موسى سيسوكو (د73)، وسجل دزيمايلي هدف  سويسرا (د81) وأضاف زميله شاكا الهدف الثاني (د87)، ليرفع منتخب فرنسا  رصيده إلي ست نقاط ويقترب من التأهل للدور الثاني للمونديال ويتوقف رصيد  سويسرا عند ثلاث نقاط.
 اللقاء بدأ ساخنا للغاية، حيث أظهر كلا المدربين ديشامب وهيتسفيلد رغبته  في الفوز باللقاء، حيث دفع مدرب سويسرا بمحمدي وسفيروفيتش منذ البداية،  وأشرك ديشامب أوليفيه جيرو كمهاجم ثان بجوار بنزيما الذي كان قريباً جدا من  التسجيل مبكراً في الدقيقة السادسة بتصويبة مرت بجوار نقطة التقاء القائم و  العارضة، تعرض بعدها فون بيرجن للإصابة بعد تلاحم مع جيرو لتخسر سويسرا  تغييراً مبكراً في الدقيقة التاسعة بعد أن خرج وحل محله سندورس، ليتحكم  منتخب الديوك في مجريات الأمور تماما.
 هدفان متتاليان لمنتخب فرنسا ترجم بهما سيطرته على اللقاء، سجلهما في  الدقيقتين (17، 18)، الأول عن طريق أوليفيه جيرو بضربة رأس بعد عرضية  من  فالبوينا، وجاء الثاني عن طريق بليس ماتويدي الذي استغل تمريرة بنزيما  الماكرة، وسدد الكرة في الزاوية الضيقة للحارس بيناجليو.
 واصل المنتخب الفرنسي أداءه القوي واستمر بنزيما في تفوقه وسدد كرة قوية  تصدى لها بيناجليو، ومع الوقت بدأ منتخب سويسرا في لم شتاته و استفاق من  الصدمة الفرنسية، وسجل شاكا هدفاً ألغاه الحكم للتسلل، وتألق هوجو لوريس  ومنع سويسرا من تقليص الفارق بتصدي رائع لتصويبة أدمير محمدي، ارتدت  لشاكيري وسدد رائعة لكن حارس فرنسا كان لها بالمرصاد في الدقيقة (30).
 ونجح دييجو بيناجليو حارس سويسرا في منع منتخب فرنسا من تسجيل هدف قتل  المباراة، بعد أن تصدى لركلة جزاء من كريم بنزيما حصل عليها بنفسه في  الدقيقة (32)، وتابعها كاباي لكنه سددها في العارضة، لتظل النتيجة على  حالها، والمباراة على سخونتها، وبقي المنتخب الفرنسي صاحب اليد الطولى في  المباراة، ونجح في الدقيقة (40) في إضافة ثالث الأهداف عن طريق فالبوينا  مستغلا عرضية مثالية من جيرو الذي استغل اندفاع سويسرا للهجوم ونفذ هجمة  مرتدة نموذجية، كتب لها فالبوينا النهاية السعيدة، وبحثت بعدها عن المزيد  دون جديد ، لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم فرنسا بثلاثية نظيفة.
 حاول هيتسفيلد تعديل الأمور مع بداية الشوط الثاني، بالدفع بديمازيلي  بدلاً من بيهرامي، وبحث المنتخب السويسري عن هدف يستطيع بها العودة  للمباراة، غير أن المنتخب الفرنسي أغلق المناطق المؤدية إلي مرماه، واعتمد  على المرتدات السريعة في الهجوم وحافظ على مجهوده من أجل قادم المباريات.
 في ظل المحاولات السويسرية، كاد المنتخب الفرنسي أن يسجل رابع الأهداف في  الدقيقة (59) عن طريق بنزيما لولا تدخل الدفاع السويسري في اللحظة الأخيرة.  ودفع ديشامب في الدقيقة (63) ببول بوجبا بدلا من جيرو. بعد ذلك أهدر محمدي  فرصة لا تضيع لسويسرا كانت كفيلة بتحسين وضع فريقه، وخرج مامادوا ساخو  ليحل محله كوسيلني في الدقيقة (65).


 رغبة بنزيما الملحة في التسجيل، برهن عليها عمليا بإضافة رابع أهداف  الديوك الفرنسية في الدقيقة (67)، مستغلا تمريرة بوجبا السحرية، ووضع الكرة  بين قدمي الحارس بيناجليو، ألقى بعدها هيتسفيلد بآخر أوراقه وأخرج  سفيروفيتش ليحل محله دراميتش في الدقيقة (69) وأهدر شاكا فرصة لسويسرا،  فيما كاد إيفرا أن يضيف خامس أهداف فرنسا.
 السيرك الفرنسي لم يتوقف في ظل الفقر الدفاعي لسويسرا، ونجح الديوك في  إضافة خامس أهدافهم عن طريق موسى سيسوكو في الدقيقة (73) بعد تمريرة رائعة  لبنزيمة وضعها في الزاوية البعيدة، ومنع بيناجليو فرنسا من إضافة هدف سادس  عن طريق ماتويدي.


 وسجل دزيمايلي لسويسرا هدف الشرف في الدقيقة (81) من تسديدة أرضية قوية من  ركلة حرة مباشرة، وخرج فالبوينا في أخر تغييرات فرنسا ليحل محله جريزمان،  وتصدى لوريس لكرة قوية من شاكيري، ثم نجح شاكا في إضافة ثاني أهداف سويسرا  في الدقيقة (87) بعد تمريرة جميلة من إينلر فى ظل حالة من الاسترخاء  لفرنسا، وسجل بنزيما هدفاً رائعاً لم يحتسب مع صافرة النهاية لينتهي اللقاء  بفوز فرنسا 5-2.

اهداف المباراة










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإكوادور تهزم هندوراس وتنعش آمالها ببلوغ الدور الثاني



   أنعش المنتخب الإكوادوري حظوظه بالتأهل إلى الدور الثاني من مونديال  البرازيل عن المجموعة الخامسة بعد فوزه على هندوراس 2-1 في ختام مباريات  الجولة الثانية للمجموعة على ملعب ارينا دا بايشادا.
وأصبحت الإكوادور في المركز الثاني متفوقة على سويسرا بفارق الأهداف بعد  خسارة الأخيرة أمام فرنسا المتصدرة 5-2 في افتتاح الجولة الثانية.
وتقدمت هندوراس أولاً عن طريق كارلو كوستيلي في الدقيقة 31 حيث انفرد بحارس  مرمى الإكوادور الكسندر دومينيجيز بعد تمريرة طويلة وعالية تلقاها من  الخلف.
ولم تدم فرحة هندوراس سوى دقيقتين حيث نجح إينير فالنسيا في إدراك التعادل  بعد عرضية أخفق الدفاع الهندوراسي في إبعادها في الدقيقة 33. ثم عاد  فالنسيا لتسجيل هدف ثانٍ للإكوادور وله شخصياً، ولكن هذه المرة برأسه بعد  استغلال عرضية عكسها زميله والتر ايوفي من ركلة حرة جانبية.


 بدأت المباراة سريعة وقوية مع وضوح الندية والرغبة لدى كلا الفريقين في  تحقيق الفوز وإحياء الآمال بالتأهل إلى الدور الثاني بعد الخسارة في الجولة  الأولى أمام كل من فرنسا وسويسرا.
 وجاء الشوط الأول متكافئاً في البداية وكاد كوستيلي يفتتح التسجيل في الدقيقة 15 لولا براعة حارس الإكوادور في إبعاد الكرة.
وفي الدقيقة 20 أهدر فالنسيا صاحب الهدفين انفراداً حين سدد الكرة بجوار  القائم الأيمن لحارس مرمى هندوراس. ثم جاء رد هندوراس عن طريق بيرنارديز في  الدقيقة 27 بتسديدة رأسية مرت إلى ضربة مرمى، ثم جاء هدف كوستيلي في  الدقيقة 31 وتلاه هدف التعادل لفالنسيا بعد دقيقتين.


واستهل منتخب هندوراس الشوط الثاني بتهديد مباشر لمرمى الحارس دومينيجيز  بتسديدة من برايان بيكيليس تعامل معها الأول بنجاح في الدقيقة الأولى.
وفي الدقيقة 58 تباطأ فيليبي كايسيدو فضاعت عليه فرصة خطيرة عندما واجه  حارس مرمى هندوراس لكن الدفاع أخرج الكرة إلى ركنية، لكن الإكوادور حسمت  المواجهة بهدف ثانٍ لفالنسيا في الدقيقة 65.
وتختتم مباريات المجموعة يوم 25 يونيو حين تلتقي الإكوادور مع فرنسا المتصدرة، فيما تواجه هندوراس سويسرا صاحبة المركز الثالث.

 اهداف المباراة








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حادثة إلغاء هدف بنزيما ليست الأولى بالمونديال



  شهدت مباراة المنتخبين الفرنسي والسويسري في الجولة الثانية من دور المجموعات في كأس العالم 2014 حادثةً غريبةً نوعاً بإلغاء هدف فرنسا السادس الذي سجله كريم بن زيمة في الثواني الأخيرة من زمن المباراة وذلك بعد أن أطلق الحكم صافرته قبيل ثوانٍ فقط من إنطلاق الكرة من قدم بن زيمة نحو مرمى سويسرا .
 ولا تُعد هذه الحادثة هي الأولى في تاريخ كأس العالم حيث أنَّ العودة بالذاكرة عبر وريقات التاريخ الكروي لكاس العالم سنجد أنَّ حادثةً مماثلة في كأس العالم 1978 .
 وكان الحكم الويلزي كليف توماس بطل تلك الرواية والحادثة حيث قام بإلغاء هدف للمنتخب البرازيلي في مواجهته مع المنتخب السويدي حين كان التعادل الإيجابي مسيطراً على المباراة قبل أن تأتي الدقيقة 45 من الشوط الثاني لتسجل البرازيل هدف الفوز بيد أنَّ كليف توماس صدم الجميع حيث كانت صافرته التي أطلقها هي صافرة نهاية المباراة قبل أن تسكن الكرة شباك السويد لتنتهي المباراة 1-1 .

الهدف الملغي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معالج سواريز أرجأ علاج نفسه من السرطان لتجهيز نجم اوروجواي



نجح  والتر فيريرا، معالج لويس سواريز، في تحضير مهاجم منتخب اوروجواي لمباراة  انجلترا في كأس العالم، ليسجل سواريز هدفين يهديان فريقه الانتصار ويعيدان  له الأمل في كأس العالم ضمن مجموعة الموت والمفاجآت، التي تضم أيضاً  ايطاليا وكوستاريكا.
وقام والتر بعمل غاية في الإخلاص، حسبما ذكرت صحيفة  الديلي ميل التي أكدت أنه أجل خضوعه للعلاج من أحد أنواع مرض السرطان، حتى  يستطيع الإشراف على حالة مهاجم ليفربول، وجعله جاهزاً في كأس العالم، بعد  أن كانت التوجهات والتوقعات تقول بغيابه عن المونديال.
لويس سواريز وجه رسالة شكر بالفيديو لفيريرا وقال "لولاه لما كنت هنا".
يذكر أن المنتخب الأرجوياني مطالب بالفوز على إيطاليا للتأهل رفقة كوستاريكا مفاجأة المجموعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميسي يضرب ايران بصاروخ في الوقت القاتل



قاد النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي منتخب بلاده لفوز ثمين على إيران بهدف في الوقت القاتل للمباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مساء اليوم السبت ضمن منافسات الجولة الثانية للمجموعة السادسة في كأس العالم بالبرازيل.
أحرز ميسي هدف اللقاء الوحيدة في الدقيقة 91 من تسديدة ماكرة، ليتربع منتخب الأرجنتين على الصدارة برصيد ست نقاط، ويتأهل لدور ال16، بينما تجمد رصيد إيران نقطة، لتتوقف آماله في التأهل على المباراة الأخيرة أمام البوسنة.
دفع أليخاندرو سابيلا المدير الفني للأرجنتين بالقوة الضاربة، حيث لعب بطريقة 4-1-2-1-2، معتمدا على الرباعي الذهبي دي ماريا، ميسي، هيجواين، أجويرو، إلا أنهم واجهوا صعوبة كبيرة في اختراق حصون الدفاع الإيراني.
"راقصو التانجو" استحوذوا على الكرة بنسبة 73% في الشوط الأول، ولكن عاب عليهم الاستعجال في الفرص القليلة التي وصلوا بها لمرمى الحارس الإيراني علي رضا حقيقي، إضافة إلى الإصرار على الاختراق من العمق وعدم استغلال طرفي الملعب خاصة الظهير الأيمن ذو القدرات الهجومية الجيدة بابلو زاباليتا.


طريقة اللعب الأرجنتينية خلقت نوع من الزحام الشديد في وسط الملعب، سهل المهمة على لاعبي إيران، إلا أن رفاق ميسي هددوا المرمى بفرصتين خطيرتين، الأولى لهيجواين سددها في جسد الحارس، والثانية ضربة رأس لإيزيكيل جاراي فوق العارضة.
على الجانب الآخر اعتمد البرتغالي كارلوس كيروش على التكتل أمام مرماه، ولم يشكل لاعبوه أي خطورة على مرمى الحارس الأرجنتيني سيرخيو روميرو، باستثناء ضربة رأس لجلال حسيني فوق العارضة.
الشوط الثاني كان أكثر قوة وندية، تجرأ المنتخب الإيراني، وشكلت هجماته المرتدة خطورة كبيرة، خاصة من الكرات العرضية للظهير الأيمن بوجمان منتظري، وتصدى روميرو لضربتي رأس خطيرتين من أشكان ديجا جاه، ورضا جوشان نجاد.
حاول سابيلا تنشيط صفوف فريقه، ولكنه لم يستفد من جميع أوراقه على مقاعد البدلاء، حيث أجرى تبديلين فقط، بنزول إيزيكيل لافيتزي ورودريجو بالاسيو مكان هيجواين وأجويرو، ولكن ظل الدفاع الإيراني صامدًا أمام المحاولات الأرجنتينية.
الثنائي "رضا" شكلا خطورة كبيرة على الدفاع الأرجنتيني، وكاد رضا جوشان نجاد أن يحرز هدفا من تمريرة زميله علي رضا 
حقيقي، حيث انفرد جوشان نجاد وسدد كرة، أنقذها روميرو ببراعة.


لم يفقد لاعبو منتخب الأرجنتين الأمل، وواصل ميسي ولافيتزي ودي ماريا الضغط الهجومي بحثًا عن ثغرة في الدفاع الإيراني، حتى فض ميسي الاشتباك بتسديدة قوية في الزاوية اليمنى، ليهدي بلاده ثلاث نقاط ثمينة، صعد بها للدور الثاني. 

اهداف المباراة 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلوزة ينقذ المانيا من السقوط امام "السحر" الغاني
نجوم غانا يعطلون ماكينات ألمانيا بتعادل مثير بهدفين



 مثيرة  ومشتعلة، تعادل المنتخب الغاني مع الماكينات الألمانية بهدفين لكل  منهما  على ملعب بلاسيدو أديرالدو كاستيلو في إطار الجولة الثانية من  منافسات  المجموعة السابعة في مونديال البرازيل.
 أحرز هدفي النجوم السوداء  أندريه أيو وأسامواه جيان في الدقيقتين 54 و  63، بينما هدفي ألمانيا جاءا  عن طريق ماريو جوتزه وميروسلاف كلوزه في  الدقيقتين 51 و 71 .
 بهذه  النتيجة واصل المنتخب الألماني صدارته للمجموعة السابعة برصيد 4  نقاط بينما  ظل غانا ثالثًا بنقطة في إنتظار مواجهة أمريكا والبرتغال .
 بدأ  المنتخب الغاني المباراة بقوة كبيرة، وظهر على لاعبيه الجدية الكبيرة  ، على  أمل تحقيق المفاجأة وإحراز هدفًا مبكرًا في شباك الماكينات  الألمانية ،  وخاض رجال كواسي أبياه المدير الفني للنجوم السوداء المواجهة  بخطة 4-2-3-1  معتمدًا على أسامواه جيان في الأمام وخلفه أندريا أيو وكيفين  بواتينج  وكريستيان اتسو في حين بدأ التحفظ الكبير في الدقائق الأولى  لألمانيا على  الرغم من لعبه بثلاثة مهاجمين جوتزه مولر وأوزيل.
 وأعتمد المنتخب  الغاني على التحرك من العمق والأطراف واللجوء إلى  التسديدات للوصول إلى  مرمى نوير الذي تصدى لتسديدة رابيو لاعب غانا بنجاح ،  قبل أن يكرر سولي  مونتاري  المحاولة لكن بدون جدوى، وبدأ المنتخب  الألماني يشعر بالخطورة  فحاول السيطرة على وسط الملعب عن طريق أوزيل وتوني  كروس لكن الدفاع الغاني  أحبط جميع المحاولات .
 المنتخب الألماني سيطر على الدقائق الأخيرة من  الشوط الأول واستحوذ على  الكرة بسبة 56 % ، إلا أن محاولاته لم تكن كافية  لهز شباك النجوم السوداء،  لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي بدون أهداف.
 تغيير  الحال كثيرًا في الشوط الثاني، وأجرى المنتخب الألماني التبديل  الأول  بنزول شكودران مصطفي مكان بواتنج، واستطاع ماريو جوتزه أن يحرز  الهدف الأول  للماكنيات مستغلاُ تمريرة عرضية عميقة من توماس قبل أن   يحولها نحو المرمى  الغاني في الدقيقة51.
 انتفض المنتخب الغاني، وأراد ألا يستلم لسير  المباراة ، فقام بإشراك أيوو  مكان برينس  بواتينج، ولم تمر 3 دقائق حتى  أحرز أندريه أيوو هدفًا في  الدقيقة 54 من رأسية متقنة ، لتصبح النتيجة  التعادل الإيجابي 1-1 .
 لم يهدأ الطوفان الغاني واستغل تقدم صفوف  المنتخب الألماني، واعتمد على  الهجمات المرتدة، ونجح أسامواه جيان في إحراز  هدف التقدم لغانا في الدقيقة  63 مستغلاً تمريرة سولي مونتاري ، قبل أن  يسددها بقوة في شباك نوير،  لتصبح النتيجة هدفين لغانا مقابل هدف لألمانيا.
 أراد  يواكيم لوف المدير الفني للماكينات أن ينقذ ما يمكن إنقاذه فقام  بإشراك  ميروسلاف كلوزه مكان جوتزه في الدقيقة 69، وبالفعل استطاع المهاجم  صاحب 36  عامًا أن يحرز هدفه الـ15 في تاريخ المونديال من متابعة رائعة  لرأسية  هوفيديس في الدقيقة 71 لتصبح النتيجة هدفين لكل فريق.



 قام  المنتخب الغاني بتعديلات تكتيكية بإشراك واكاسو وأ.بادو مكان أتسو و  رابيو  ، وأصبحت خطوط المباراة مفتوحة من الجانبين، والسمة السائدة أصبحت  الهجوم  لمن يمتلك الكرة، حيث أعتمد نجوم غانا بالدرجة الأولى على انطلاقات  جيان  وتوزيعات مونتاري، في المقابل إعتمدت المانيا على العرضيات على رأس  كلوزه،  لكن بدون جدوى لتنتهي المواجهة بهدفين لكل فريق.

اهداف المباراة :






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلوزه يُعادل الهداف التاريخي للمونديال البرازيلي رونالدو 
مهاجم الماكنات الالمانية يتمكن اخيرا في المباراة امام النجوم السوداء من معادلة رقم الظاهرة.



أحرز الألماني ميروسلاف كلوزه هدفا في الدقيقة 71 من مباراة بلاده ضد غانا في المجموعة السابعة بكأس العالم لكرة القدم السبت ليتساوى مع مهاجم البرازيل السابق رونالدو كأكثر اللاعبين تسجيلا للأهداف في النهائيات برصيد 15 هدفا لكل منهما.



وشارك كلوزه كبديل في الدقيقة 69 ونجح في اقتناص هدف بلمسة من أمام المرمى في شباك الحارس الغاني فاتاو داودا.
وبقي رقم الظاهرة البرازيلي محميا لسنوات عديدة، حيث خرج رونالدو البرازيلي قبل بدء المونديال وقال ان تحطيم كلوزه لرقمه التاريخي برصيد 15 هدف لا يزعجه، واعتبرها منافسه جميلة بين لاعبين كبار. 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة المانيا وغانا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيجيريا تسرق فوزاً صعباً من البوسنة وسط جدل تحكيمي كبير



حقق المنتخب النيجيري فوزا بشق الانفس على منتخب البوسنة بنتيجة هدف يتيم مثير جدا ضمن منافسات كأس العالم لكرة القدم.
وكانت بداية المباراة قوية جدا من قبل المنتخب النيجيري الذي دخل اللقاء بكل قوة وبدا بتهديد مرمى البوسنة من الدقائق الاولى.
وكاد  المنتخب النيجيري ان يدك المرمى البوسني بهدف جميل من ضربة حرة عند   الدقيقة السابعة عندما سدد اللاعب اوديموينجي لكن تسديدة اللاعب مرت بجانب   القائم.
وكان المنتخب الاخضر هو الافضل في بداية اللقاء وهدد مرمى البوسنة في العديد المرات لكن الحارس اسمير كان سدا منيعا امام النسور.
وفي الدقيقة (11) كاد اللاعب احمد موسى ان يمزق شباك البوسنة عندما سدد كرة قوية جدا لكن الكرة مرت بجانب القائم.
وكان المنتخب البوسني خارج نطاق الخدمة في بداية اللقاء ولم يقدم اداء كبير جدا مما سمح للنسور في الاستحواذ على اللقاء.
نيجيريا تسرق فوزاً صعباً من البوسنة وسط جدل تحكيمي كبير - كرة القدم - كاس العالم
وفي الدقيقة (20) الغى الحكم هدفا صحيحا للاعب دجيكو بداعي التسلل لكن نجم مانشستر سيتي لم يكن في وضعية التسلل.
وفي  الدقيقة (24) كاد اللاعب دجيكو ان يرد على الهدف الصحيح الذي لم  يحتسبه  الحكم عندما سدد كرة قوية على الحارس انياما الذي تصدى للكرة بشكل  بارع.
وتحسن  منتخب البوسنة كثيرا بعد الربع الاول من اللقاء وتصدى الحارس  النيجيري  انياما لكرة نجم روما الايطالي بيانيتش الذي سدد كرة قوية جدا من  خارج  المنطقة لكن الحارس تصدى لها عند الدقيقة (27).
وفي الدقيقة (29) سجل  منتخب نيجيريا هدفا غير شرعي عن طريق اللاعب  اوديموينجي الذي استقبل كرة  اللاعب ايمنكي الذي راوغ المدافع ومن ثم قام  بدفعه ومرر الكرة الى المهاجم  اوديموينجي الذي وضع الكرة بكل هدوء في  المرمى، والغريب ايضا ان حكم الراية  اعلن على ان هناك خطا لكن حكم الساحة  احتسب الهدف مما اثار حفيظة لاعبين  منتخب البوسنة.


وحاول المنتخب البوسني بأن يعود الى نتيجة التعادل لكن المنتخب البوسني لم يقدم الكثير بعد ان تعرض للظلم التحكيمي.
وكاد  اللاعب احمد موسى الذي كان نجم الشوط الاول ان يسجل هدف ثاني قاتل  عند  الدقيقة (38) عندما سدد كرة قوية على مرمى ابوسنة لكن الحارس اسمير  تصدى  لها بشكل رائع وبارع.
وضغط المنتخب النيجيري في اخر دقائق الحصة الاولى  للخرج من الشوط الاول  بهدف ثاني اخر لكن دفاع منتخب البوسنة والحارس  المتألق اسمير تصدى للكرة  بشكل بارع ويحرم النسور من هدف اخر قاتل وينتهي  الشوط الاول على نتيجة  تقدم منتخب النسور الخضر بهدف نظيف.


ودخل كلا المنتخبين الشوط الثاني بأقل عزيمة ولم تكن بداية الشوط الثاني قوية جدا من قبل المنتخبين.
ولم يكن هناك الكثير من الفرص من كلا المنتخبين ولم نرى المنتخب البوسني القوي الذي قدم اداء راقي جدا امام الارجنتين.
وكانت  اول فرص الشوط الثاني عن طريق اللاعب باباتوندي الذي سدد كرة قوية  جدا لكن  الحارس اسمير كان حاضرا كالعادة وحرم النسور من التعزيز في  الدقيقة (55).
وكانت اغلب دقائق الحصة الثانية محصورة في منتصف الميدان وكان التركيز الاكبر على خط الوسط من قبل الطرفين. 

اهداف المباراة

<



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الألماني كلوزة يتساوى مع البرازيلي رونالدو على قمة الهدافين في تاريخ المونديال



تساوي مهاجم المنتخب الألماني لكرة القدم، ميروسلاف كلوزة (36 عاما)، مع المهاجم البرازيلي المعتزل رونالدو في صدارة هدافي بطولات كأس العالم لكرة القدم منذ انطلاقها عام 1930 في بأورغواي.
فقد سجل كلوزة هدفا في مرمى غانا في الجولة الثانية للمجموعة السابعة بمونديال البرازيل، اليوم السبت، ما رفع رصيده من الأهداف إلى 15 هدفا.
وشارك رونالدو في خمس نسخ من بطولة كأس العالم وسجل 15 هدفا، متجاوزا رقم الألماني جيرد مولر، وهو 14 هدفا، والذي ظل صامدا لأكثر من 30 عاما.
بينما شارك كلوزة في ثلاث بطولات، ورفع رصيده إلى 15 هدفا بهدف اليوم، وبإمكانه أن يصبح الهداف التاريخي للمونديال.
ومن أبرز الهدافين في تاريخ المونديال، مولر بـ14 هدفا، والفرنسي جاست فونتين بـ 13 هدفا في بطولة واحدة عام 1958، وهو رقم قياسي لم يكسر أحد حتى الآن.
وشارك البرازيلي بيليه، الملقب بـ "الجوهرة السوداء"، في 4 بطولات، وسجل 12 هدفا.
وشارك الألماني يورغن كلينسمان في ثلاث بطولات، وسجل 11 هدفا، وهو عدد الأهداف نفسه، الذي سجله المجري ساندور كوشتيش.
فيما شارك الأرجنتيني جابريل باتيستوتا في ثلاث بطولات، وسجل 10 أهداف، والإنجليزي جاري لينيكر في بطولتين لكأس العالم، وسجل 10 أهداف أيضا، وهو الأمر نفسه بالنسبة للألماني، هيلمون ران.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف ميسي الحاسم يزلزل "تويتر" 



استقطب هدف ليونيل ميسي الحاسم الذي أهل منتخب الارجنتين الى الدور الثاني لمونديال 2014 لكرة القدم ارقاما خيالية على موقع تويتر للتواصل الاجتماعي.
عانت الارجنتين كثيرا امام ايران امس وكانت المباراة في طريقها الى التعادل السلبي قبل ان يخطف ميسي هدفا رائعا بتسديدة بيسراه من خارج المنطقة في الزاوية اليمنى للمرمى في الوقت بدل الضائع.
وحصل الهدف على 256246 تغريدة على تويتر في الدقيقة الواحدة، وهو احد اعلى الارقام منذ بداية البطولة وهو ما يعد بمثابة زلزال على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، ويبقى الرقم القياسي ب261026 تغريدة للبطاقة الحمراء التي نالها البرتغالي بيبي في المباراة ضد المانيا.
وقد اختير ميسي افضل لاعب في المباراة التي استحوذت على 4ر5 مليون تغريدة على تويتر.
واشادت التغريدات ايضا بمنتخب غانا الذي كان متقدما على نظيره الالماني قبل ان يتلقى هدف التعادل 2-2، وقد حظيت المباراة ب9ر3 مليون تغريدة على تويتر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلجيكا تهزم روسيا في الوقت القاتل وتصعد إلى الدور الثاني
اوريجي يقود الشياطين الحمر لفوز صعب على الدب الروسي في الرمق الاخير ضمن منافسات كأس العالم.



قدم  النجم ايدين هازارد اداءا كبيرا في اخر دقائق المباراة وصنع هدفا من  ذهب  الى اللاعب اوريجي ليقود منتخب بلجيكا للفوز على منتخب روسيا بهدف  يتيم  وثمين ضمن منافسات كأس العالم لكرة القدم.
وجاءت بداية المباراة دون  المستوى الكبير من كلا المنتخبين وكان الشوط  الاول شوط فقيرا جدا حيث كانت  الحصة الاولى دون فرص كثيرة واداء ضعيف جدا.
ولم يقدم المنتخب البلجيكي  الاداء الكبير والمنتظر منه حيث كان متوقع قبل  البطولة ان يقدم رفاق هازارد  الكثير والكثير من الاداء الراقي لكن الى  الان المنتخب البلجكي ليس بذلك  المنتخب الذي انهالت عليه التوقعات  الكبيرة.
وكانت اول فرص اللقاء عند  الدقيقة (13) عن طريق لاعب منتخب روسيا فيزولين  الذي سدد كرة قوية على  الحارس العملاق كورتوا الذي تصدى لها بشكل بارع  جدا.
وكانت اغلب دقائق الشوط الاول الفقير من جمع النواحي محصور في منتصف الميدان.
ورد اللاعب مارتينز على فرصة المنتخب الروسي عند الدقيقة (20) عندما سدد كرة قوية جدا لكنها مرت بجانب القائم بقليل.
وكان  نجم فريق نابولي الايطالي مارتينيز افضل لاعب في منتخب بلجيكا وهو  الوحيد  الذي هدد مرمى روسيا وكاد ان يفتتح التسجيل عند الدقيقة (36) عندما  راوغ  ثلاث مدافعين منتخب روسيا وسدد كرة قوية لكن الحارس اكينفيف تصدى  لها بشكل  مميز.
وكان الشوط الاول بين كلا المنتخبين من اضعف اشواط كأس العالم في البرازيل حيث كان شوط ممل جدا.
وفي  الدقيقة (44) اهدر المهاجم الروسي كوكورين فرصة لا تعوض عندما استلم  كرة  عرضية متقنة من اللاعب غلوشاكوفلتصل الى كوكورين ويضربة كرة راسية  لكنها  مرت بجانب القائم بقليل.
وحاول المنتخب الروسي كثيرا في اخر دقائق الحصة  الاولى بأن يخطف هدف في  الرمق الاخير لكن المحاولات لم تكن كما يجب،  لينتهي الشوط الاول على نتيجة  التعادل السلبي بين المنتخبين.


ولم يتغير الحال كثيرا في الشوط الثاني حيث كان الاداء ضعيفا كما كان في الحصة الاولى.
ولم يقدم كلا المنتخبين الاداء المطلوب منهم ولم يتم خلق الكثير من الفرص في الشوط الثاني.
وكان المنتخب الروسي افضل على مستوى الاستحواذ على الكرة وحاول اختراق دفاع منتخب الشياطين لكن هذا لم يحدث.
واستمر الاداء السلبي طوال الشوط الثاني الذي يم يتغير عن الشوط الاول حيث كانت المباراة بالمجمل العالم دون المستوى.
ولم يقدم المنتخب البلجيكي اي اداء هجومي يذكر طوال الشوط الثاني حيث كان مهاجمين منتخب بلجيكا خارج الخدمة تماما.
وفي  الدقيقة (80) اهدر اللاعب ايشينكو فرص ثمينة عندما استلم كرة متقنة  جدا  وسدد الكرة بشكل متسرع جدا ليهدر اللاعب ايشنكو فرصة التقدم لمنتخب  روسيا.
وانتفض المنتخب البلجيكي في اخر دقائق اللقاء وشكل ضغط كبير على مرمى منتخب روسيا.
وفي  الدقيقة (84) كاد اللاعب ميرالاس ان يدك شباك الدب الروسي من ضربة حرة   مباشرة من على مشارف المنطقة لكن تسديدة اللاعب ميرالاس اصطدمت بالقائم.
وقدم المنتخب البلجكي اداءا كبيرا في اخر دقائق المباراة وضغط بشكل كثيف على مرمى روسيا.
وفي  الدقيقة (88) سجل اللاعب اوريجي هدفا ثمينا لمنتخب بلجيكا في الرمق  الاخير  عندما استقبل كرة اللاعب هازارد وسدد الكرة بكل قوة من امام  المرمى.


وكاد  المنتخب البلجيكي ان يسجل هدفا اخر في اخر دقيقة عن طريق اللاعب  ميرالايس  الذي اهدر كرة ذهبية من امام المرمى عندما استقبل كرة اللاعب  هازارد وسدد  الكرة على الحارس بشكل ضعيف، لينتهي اللقاء على فوز منتخب  بلجيكا بهدف وحيد  على روسيا. 

اهداف المباراة






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزائر أول منتخب عربي وافريقي يسجل 4 أهداف في مباراة واحدة بكأس العالم
انجاز ورقم مميز يحسب لمحاربي الصحراء في مباراتهم الممتعة أمام كوريا الجنوبية


أصبحت الجزائر أول منتخب عربي أو افريقي يسجل أربعة أهداف في مباراة واحدة بنهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم اليوم الأحد.
وتقدمت الجزائر 4-1 على كوريا الجنوبية قبل أن يقلص المنتخب الاسيوي الفارق إلى 4-2 ضمن منافسات المجموعة الثانية.
وجاء  الهدف الرابع للجزائر عن طريق ياسين براهيمي في الدقيقة 62 بعدما  أحرزت  أول ثلاثة أهداف في الشوط الأول بواسطة إسلام سليماني ورفيق حليش  وعبد  المؤمن جابو.


وقبل أن تسجل الجزائر في مباراة الجولة الافتتاحية أمام بلجيكا لم يكن هذا المنتخب العربي أحرز أي هدف في كأس العالم منذ 28 عاما.
وخسرت الجزائر 2-1 أمام بلجيكا رغم التقدم بهدف مقابل لا شيء. 



اهداف المباراة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرتغال تخطف تعادلاً مثيراً من أمريكا لتُبقي على أملها



في مباراة مثيرة وندية لأعلى درجة، خطف المنتخب البرتغالي التعادل من نظيره  الأمريكي بنتيجة 2-2، في المباراة التي أقيمت بينهما على ملعب أرينا دي  أمازونيا ضمن الجولة الثانية لحساب المجموعة السابعة بمونديال البرازيل.
وتقدّم البرتغاليون في بداية اللقاء بالدقيقة الرابعة، عبر اللاعب لويس  ناني، وعاد الأمريكيون بالنتيجة في الدقيقة 63 بهدف رائع لجيرماين جونز،  وسجّل كلينت ديمبسي هدف التقدم في الدقيقة 80، وفي الثواني الأخيرة من عمر  اللقاء سجل البديل سيلفيستر فاريلا هدف التعادل، وبذلك يرتفع رصيد المنتخب  الأمريكي إلى 4 نقاط، والبرتغال إلى نقطة واحدة، لتُبقي على آمال طفيفة في  التأهل.
وشهد اللقاء سرعة وندّية عالية بين المنتخبين، خاصة المنتخب الأمريكي الذي  قدّم كرة قدم تقنية وعصرية على مستوى رفيع، تسبب بالكثير من المتاعب لدفاع  المنتخب البرتغالي الذي ظهر بمستوى سئ وترك مساحات واسعة في عمق دفاعه،  بالإضافة لغياب رونالدو عن مستواه الطبيعي.
وفي الدقائق الأولى من الشوط الأول أبدى البرتغاليون نية هجومية واضحة في  محاولة لتسجيل هدف مبكّر يُسهّل مهمة المباراة عليهم، وكان لهم ما أرادوا  بعدما استغل ناني خطأ دفاعي أمريكي في تشتيت عرضية ألميدا ليجد الكرة بين  أقدامه في وجه 
الحارس تيم هاورد ويسكنها الشباك.



واحتاج المنتخب الأمريكي بضع دقائق فقط لتنظيم صفوفهم، ومحاولة ادراك  التعادل معتمدين على سرعة جونسون وديمبسي ومن خلفهم برادلي، وسدد ديمبسي  تسديدة قوية علت العارضة بقليل ( د12)، ومثلها في (د 16) لنفس اللاعب،   وسدد برادلي ضربة حرة ثابتة مرت بجوار العارضة (د 23)، كما سدد جونسون أخطر  تسديدات فريقه (د 31)، ومع اقتراب نهاية الشوط الأول كاد ناني يعزز تقدم  فريقه بتسديدة مباغتة اصطدمت بالقائم لتعود للمهاجم ايدلر لكن الحارس  هاوارد أبعد الكرة ببراعة.
وفي الشوط الثاني واصل المنتخب الأمريكي ضغطه الهجومي لإدراك التعادل، وسط  وتحفّظ برتغالي لامتصاص حماس الأمريكيين، وكاد برادلي ( د54) يعلن تقدّم  أبناء العم سام، بعدما وضعته عرضية الظهير الأيمن الخطير جونسون في وجه  المرمى، إلا أن المدافع كوستا أبعد الكرة عن الخط، وبعدها بعشر دقائق سجّل  وضع لاعب خط الوسط جيرماين جونز حداً لمسلسل اضاعة الفرص، بتسجيله هدف  هوليوودي بتسديدة لولبية بعيدة وقف الحارس بيتو يشاهدها وهي تسكن الشباك.
وفي الدقيقة 80 ضرب ديمبسي البرتغاليين بهدف بعد هجمة منظمة واختراق من  الجهة اليمنى، وصلت لبرادلي في منطقة الجزاء الذي بدوره مررها لديمبسي  ليسكنها الشباك بصدره، وحاول البرتغاليون بعدها بادراك التعادل عبر رأسية  رونالدو 
(د88) لكنها مرت بجوار القائم.

وفي الوقت الذي انتظر الجميع صافرة الحكم لتُنهي المباراة، ارتقى البديل  فاريلا لعرضية رونالدو، ليسجل برأسية هدفاً في شباك الحارس تيم هاوارد،  ويُبقي على آمال طفيفة للمنتخب البرتغالي الذي يمتلك في جعبته نقطة واحدة  وسيواجه غانا التي بحوزتها نقطة واحدة فقط.
ويكفي المنتخب الامريكي التعادل في المواجهة الأخيرة ضد ألمانيا ليتأهلا  معاً بغض النظر عن نتيجة المباراة الأخرى بين غانا والبرتغال.

اهداف المباراة

<strong>



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة الهدافين

اسم اللاعب    الفريق      عدد الأهداف

اريين روبن   هولندا         3
روبين فان بيرسي هولندا    3
إينير فالنسيا    الاكوادور     3
كريم بنزيما  فرنسا            3
توماس مولر    المانيا        3

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المتأهلين إلى دور الـ16 والفرق التى غادرت مونديال البرازيل




انتهت  الجولة الثانية من دور المجموعات لكأس العالم المقامة فى البرازيل، فى  الفترة من 12 يونيو وحتى 13 يوليو لمقبل، ومع نهاية مباريات الجولة الثانية  هناك فرق تأهلت رسميا، ومازالت هناك فرق لم تحسم موقفها بعد فى انتظار  الجولة الأخيرة ويعرض لكم “سودانا فوق ” المنتخبات التى تأهلت رسميا.المنتخبات المتأهلة رسمياً بعد حصولها على 6 نقاط من فوزين متتاليين: 
منتخب هولندا “المجموعة الثانية” 
منتخب تشيلى “المجموعة الثانية” 
منتخب كولومبيا “المجموعة الثالثة” 
منتخب كوستاريكا “المجموعة الرابعة” 
منتخب فرنسا “المجموعة الخامسة”
منتخب الأرجنتين “المجموعة السادسة”
منتخب بلجيكا “المجموعة الثامنة”
الفرق التى خرجت رسمياً بعد خسارة مباراتين:
منتخب الكاميرون “المجموعة الأولى”
منتخب أسبانيا “المجموعة الثانية”
منتخب أستراليا “المجموعة الثانية”
منتخب إنجلترا “المجموعة الرابعة”
منتخب الهندوراس “المجموعة الخامسة”
منتخب البوسنة والهرسك “المجموعة السادسة”
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*32 مباراة و94 هدفا و5 بطاقات حمراء فى مونديال البرازيل ..تعرف على ملخص الجولتين الأولى والثانية بـ”الأرقام”




بعد  ختام الجولة الثانية من دور المجموعات لكأس العالم 2014 المقامة بالبرازيل  فى الفترة من 12 يونيو الجارى حتى 13 يوليو المقبل، “اليوم السابع” يرصد  لكم أهم إحصائيات الجولتين بالأرقام.  المبارايات
 “32″ مباراة تم لعبهم فى الجولتين الأولى والثانية.
مليون و500 ألف مشاهد خلال المباريات. 
“26″ مباراة انتهت بالفوز
“6″ تعادلات 
“80″ بطاقة صفراء
“5″ بطاقات حمراء.
“2.66″ نسبة البطاقات فى المباراة الواحدة.
“94″ إجمالى عدد الأهداف.
“2.94″ نسبة التهديف فى كل مباراة.
“35″ عدد الأهداف فى الشوط الأول.
“59″ عدد الأهداف فى الشوط الثانى.
“72″ لاعب سجلوا أهدافا فى المونديال.
“3″ عدد الأهداف التى سجلها هداف المونديال حتى الآن، ويتقاسم الصدارة  كل من “الألمانى توماس مولر، والإكوادورى إينير فالنسيا، والهولنديين آرين  روبن وروبين فان بيرسى والفرنسى كريم بنزيما”.
“836″ تسديدات على المرمى.
“8″ إجمالى عدد ضربات الجزاء، “7″ مسجلين، “1″ ضائعة.
 أفضل المنتخبات
 “42″ عدد تصويبات المنتخب الفرنسى، الأكثر تصويبا على المرمى.
“8″ أهداف للمنتخب الهولندى، الأكثر تهديفا.
“1145″ تمريرة ناجحة للمنتخب الإسبانى، الأكثر تمريرا.
“66″ تصدى للمنتخب الكولومبى، أفضل دفاع.
 الأفضل
 “كريم بنزيما” أفضل هداف بـ”15″ تصويبة و”3″ أهداف.
“سيرجى أورير” أسرع لاعب، السرعة القصوى “33.5 كم” فى الساعة، المساحة المقطوعة خلال المباريات “19.342كم”.
“دى روسى” الأكثر نجاحا فى التمرير بـ”202″ تمريرة، ونسبة النجاح “94%”.
“فينسينت إينما” أفضل حارس مرمى بـ”8″ تصديات.
 أفضل 10 لاعبين فى المونديال
 1 – توماس مولر “ألمانيا” التقييم “9.75″
2 – ميهرداد بولادى “إيران” التقييم “9.7″ 
3- جوف كامرون “أمريكا” التقييم “9.64″
4- ديفيد لويز “البرازيل” التقييم “9.6″
5- فيل جاجيلكا “إنجلترا” التقييم “9.56″
6- روبين فان بيرسى “هولندا” التقييم “9.52″
7- إرين روبن “هولندا” التقييم “9.48″
8- جون بوى “غانا” التقييم “9.45″
9- اليكسيس سانشيز “تشيلى” التقييم “9.42″
10- تيم كاهيل “أستراليا” التقييم “9.39″



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احتساب "وقت مستقطع" لأول مرة في المونديال



حكم الأرجنتيني نيستور بيتانا "وقتا مستقطعا" خلال الشوط الأول من مباراة البرتغال والولايات المتحدة، ليمنح فرصة للاعبين للاسترخاء وشرب المياه بسبب حرارة الطقس في مدينة ماناوس، وذلك للمرة الأولى في بطولة كأس العالم بالبرازيل.
وأمر الحكم بالوقت المستقطع خلال الدقيقة 39 للسماح للاعبين بالتقاط الأنفاس وتجميع طاقتهم على ملعب أرينا أمازونيا، وهو ما أعطى له الاتحاد الدولي (فيفا) الضوء الأخضر قبل انطلاق المونديال كحل مقترح لمواجهة شدة الحرارة في هذا التوقيت.
ولم يزد الوقت المستقطع عن دقيقتين، واستغله المديران الفنيان في توجيه نصائح وتعليمات للاعبين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نيجيريا تحقق 7 أرقام قياسية تاريخية في كأس العالم



حقق منتخب نيجيريا سبعة أرقام قياسية في كأس العالم وذلك عقب فوزه فجر الأحد على منتخب البوسنة بهدف نظيف سجله بيتر أوديمونجي

1- نيجيريا حافظت على نظافة شباكها مباراتين متتالين في كأس العالم للمرة الأولى في تاريخها وهو انجاز لم تحققه من قبل

2- نيجيريا حققت أول فوز منذ عام 1998 عندما فازت على بلغاريا 1-0 أي أنه أول فوز يتحقق بعد 16 سنة كاملة

3- نيجيريا حققت أول فوز منذ 9 مباريات متتالية في كأس العالم لم تذق فيها طعم الفوز وهو أكبر عدد من المباريات لم يحقق فيه منتخب الفوز من بين الـ32 منتخب المشاركين ، منها مباراتين عام 98 و3 مبارايات في 2002 و3 مباريات في 2010 ومباراة في 2014

4- نيجيريا حققت الفوز الخامس لها في تاريخ كأس العالم لتصبح أكثر منتخب أفريقي حقق الفوز في المونديال وتتخطى الكاميرون وغانا واللذان حقق كل منهما 4 انتصارات فقط

5- نيجيريا سجلت الهدف رقم 18 لها في كأس العالم وأصبحت أكثر منتخب أفريقي يسجل أهدافا في تاريخ كأس العالم وتخطت منتخب الكاميرون الذي سجل 17 هدفا في تاريخ المونديال

6- بيتر أوديمونجي أصبح أكبر لاعب سنا في تاريخ نيجيريا يسجل هدفا في كأس العالم حيث سجل هدفه في مرمى البوسنه وعمره 32 عاما و341 يوما ، وكان رشيدي ياكيني هو أكبر لاعب في تاريخ نيجيريا يسجل هدفا في المونديال عندما سجل هدفا في مرمى بلغاريا في كأس العالم 94 وكان عمره وقتها 31 عاما و313 يوما

والطريف أن هدف أوديمونجي جاء في نفس اليوم الذي جاء فيه هدف ياكيني وبعد 20 عاما بالتمام والكمال حيث كان هدف ياكيني يوم 21 يونيو 1994 وجاء هدف أوديمونجي يوم 21 يونيو 2014

7- هدف أوديمونجي هو المرة الثالثة في تاريخ كأس العالم التي يسجل فيها لاعب هدفا في مرمى حارس مرمى يلعب معه في نفس الفريق ، فعلها من قبل الفرنسي زين الدين زيدان في مرمى الحارس الأسباني إيكر كاسياس في كأس العالم 2006 وكان كلاهما يلعب في ريال مدريد الأسباني ، ثم فعلها الهولندي ويسلي شنايدر في مرمى الحارس البرازيلي خوليو سيزار وكان كلاهما يلعب في انتر ميلان الايطالي ، وفعلها أوديمونجي في مرمى الحارس البوسني أسمير بيجوفيتش وكلاهما يلعب في ستوك سيتي الانجليزي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب مجموعات كاس العالم 2014 بعد انتهاء المرحلة الثانية من مباريات الدور الاول :  ـــ






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إسبانيا تحتفل بمئوية أنييستا بثلاثية في شباك أستراليا وتودع البطولة

النتيجة: 3- صفر
الأهداف: إسبانيا، ديفيد فيا (36)، فيرناندو توريس (69)، خوان ماتا(82).



هزم  المنتخب الإسباني لكرة القدم نظيره الأسترالي بثلاثية مقابل لا شيء  ضمن  منافسات المجموعة الثاني من كأس العالم، في مباراة شهدت إحتفالية  أنييستا  بمباراته المئوية على منتخب اللاروخا، إلا أن المباراة حملت  الصيغة الودية  لانها لم تقدم أو تأخر لحظة خروج المنتخبين من البطولة.
وجاءت بداية الشوط الأول خجولة من الطرفين بسبب تأكيد خروج الفريقين من البطولة بعد ان تلقيا خساريتن متتاليتين أمام هولندا وتشيلي.
وجاءت  أول فرص اللقاء متأخرة جدا عن طريق فيا الذي تلقى تمريرة رائعة من  الرسام  أنييستا لكنه سددها من اللمسة الاولى خارج الخشبات الثلاث.
وأستمر اللعب  عقيما من الطرفين خاصة من الكنغارو الذي أفتقد بشدة على  قفزات النجم كاهيل  الذي غاب عن اللقاء سبب إنذار أصفر تلقاه في مباراة  هولندا الأخيرة. 
 وسجل  فيا هدف إسباني الأول في اللقاء والثاني في البطولة بعد تمريرة  عرضية  رائعة من الجديد في تشكيلة ديل بوسكي خوان فران، أسكنها فيا في  الشباك  بالكعب بشكل ولا اروع ليوقع على الهدف 59 مع اللاروخا.



وفي  الدقيقة 41 حاول كوكي الجديد أيضاً أن يفاجئ الحارس بتسديدة قوية من  خارج  منطقة الجزاء، إلا أن الحارس تصدى للكرة وأبعدها إلى ركنية لصالح  إسبانيا  الجريحة. 



 ومرر  كوكي عرضية رائعة على رأس النينو توريس في الدقيقة 64 إلا أن الكرة  بعدت  عن رأس نجم تشيلسي بقليل وخرجت بعيدة عن مرمى أستراليا.
وفي الدقيقة 69  مرر أنييستا كرة من ذهب لتوريس الذي أستغل الكرة وسدد على  يسار الحارس  وأعلن عن الهدف الثاني دون فرحة تذكر لان الأمور قد حسمت  لصالح هولندا  وتشيلي.
وسدد البديل جيمس ترويسي كرة قوية في الدقيقة 73 لعل وعسى أن  يهدد مرمى  الحارس رينا، إلا أن كرته علت العارضة بقليل خطيرة على مرمى  الإسبان. 

اهداف المباراة :




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هولندا تقتنص انتصاراً صعباً من تشيلي وتتزعم المجموعة



 النتيجة: 2- صفر
الأهداف: هولندا، ليروي فير (77)، ميمفيس ديباي (90). 

 حقق منتخب هولندا فوزا صعبا على حساب نظيره التشلي 2-0 الاثنين ضمن منافسات كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل.
وجاءت  بداية المباراة حذرة بين المنتخبين وكان اللعب محصور في منتصف  الميدان  وكان النهج الدفاعي وهو سيد الحصة الاولى بين هولندا وتشيلي.
ولم يكن  الشوط الاول كثير الفرص ولم يكن الاداء كما كان متوقع من كلا  المنتخبين حيث  كان اللعب محصور في منتصف الميدان اغلب دقائق اللقاء.
واثر غياب نجم منتخب الطواحين فان بيرسي كثيرا على الاداء الهجومي لمنتخب هولندا.
وفي  الدقيقة (21) كاد المنتخب التشيلي بأن يتمكن من ضرب شباك الطواحين  عندما  سدد اللاعب غوتيريز كرة قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء لكنها علت  القائم.
ولم تكن هناك فرص كثيرة مباشرة وكانت اغلب الفرص والكرات الخطيرة من ضربات ثابتة.
وفي  الدقيقة (24) تصدى الحارس برافو لكرة قوية من شنايدر الذي سدد كرة  جميلة  جدا من ضربة حرة لكن الحارس المتألق برافو تصدى للكرة بشكل بارع. 
وكاد  دي فريج ان يفتتح باب التسجيل بعد ان استلم كرة عرضية من روبين وسدد  اللاعب  دي فريج كرة راسية قوية لكنها مرت بجانب القائم بقليل عند الدقيقة  (34).
واهدر  نجم بايرن ميونيخ ارين وربن فرصة التقدم على منتخب لا روخا عندما  قام  بمجهود فردي كبير وراوغ دفاعات لاروخا وسدد كرة قوية لكنها مرت بجانب   القائم بقليل عند الدقيقة (39).
وقبل نهاية الحصة الاولى بقليل كاد لاعب  تشيلي ارانجويز ان يمزق شباك  الطواحين من كرة راسية قوية لكن كرة اللاعب  ارانجويز علت القائم بقليل،  لينتهي الشوط الاول على نتيجة التعادل السلبي  بين الطرفين.
وتحسن كلا المنتخبين في بداية الشوط الثاني حيث بدا كل من لاروخا والطواحين يبحثون عن هدف الصدارة والانتصار. 



وفي  الدقيقة (65) كاد سانشيز ان يفتتح باب التسجيل عندما راوغ دفاعات  هولندا  وسدد كرة قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء لكن الحارس كيليسين تصدى للكرة  بشكل  كبير.
وقدم المنتخب الهولندي شوط ثاني جيد بعد ان قام المدرب المخضرم  لويس فان  غال بإجراء بعض التغيرات التي قلبت الموازين وتحسن معها اداء  الطواحين.
وفي الدقيقة (66) تصدى الحارس برافو لكرة قوية جدا من اللاعب روبن الذي سدد الكرة من داخل منطقة الجزاء بكل قوة.
وفي  الدقيقة (77) سجل اللاعب ليروي فير اولى اهداف اللقاء لمصلحة منتخب  هولندا  بعدما استلم عرضية متقنة من اللاعب جانمات لتصل الى فير الذي ضرب  كرة  راسية قوية جدا على مرمى برافو.
وبعدها انتفض منتخب تشيلي بضغط قوي على  مرمى هولندا ولكن كل هجماته انتهت  امام مرمى الطواحين ليستمر اللعب على ما  هو عليه والحكم يحتسب 3 
دقائق وقت بدل ضائع.



وفي  الدقيقة الاولى من الوقت بدل الضائع وكعادته بهجمات هولندا السريعة  بقيادة  روبن الصاروخ الذي اقتحم منطقة جزاء تشيلي ومرر كرة على ذهب الى  ممافيس  امام المرمى الخالي ليودع الكرة في الشباك ويعلن تقدم هولندا  بهدفين،  وليطلق الحكم صافرته معلنا عن فوز وصدارة مستحقة لهولندا على حساب  اصدقاء  سانشيز. 

اهداف المباراة :





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجموعة الثانية 
 الترتيب بعد انتهاء المباريات



 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب المجموعة الاولى والثانية بعد انتهاء مبارياتها : ــ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرازيل تضرب موعدا ناريا مع تشيلي بفوز مستحق على الكاميرون

النتيجة: 4 - 1
الأهداف: البرازيل: نيمار (17) (34)، فريد (49)، فيرناندينيو (84).
الكاميرون: ماتيب (26).



سحق المنتخب البرازيلي نظيره الكاميروني برباعية مقابل هدف في مباراة تقام ضمن منافسات المجموعة الأولى من مونديال البرازيل، وبهذا الفوز ضمنت البرازيل صدارة المجموعة لتحل المسكيك في المركز الثاني.
 وجاءت بداية الشوط الأول قوية من الجانب البرازيلي الذي ضغط عن طريق نيمار وهالك إلا أن الدفاع الكاميرون تفادى السقوط منذ الدقائق الأولى وأبعد الفرص إلى بر الأمان.
وفي الدقيقة 8 سدد باديمو كرة قوية تصدى لها مارسيلو أبعدها عن طريق المرمى إلا ركنية نفذت دون خطورة لصالح الكاميرون.
وفي الدقيقة 17 سجل نيمار الهدف الأول لصالح البرازيل بعد أن أستغل غوستافو خطأ لاعب الكاميرون في الحفاظ على الكرة وحول كرة على قدم نيمار الذي سددها على يسار الحارس معلنا عن الهدف الأول.  
 وفي الدقيقة 20 كاد نيمار أن يعزز النتيجة بهدف ثاني بعد تسديدة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء إلا أن الحارس تصدى لها بشكل ولا اروع.
وكاد ماتيب أن يعدل للكاميرون في الدقيقة 25 برأسية قوية تصدت العارضة لها، ليعلن الكاميرون عن نواياه بإقلاق تأهل 
البرازيل إلى الدور المقبل دور الـ16.



 وبعد فرصة ماتيب بدقيقة سجل نفس اللاعب هدف التعادل لصالح الكاميرون بعد عرضية رائعة من نيوم سددها ماتيب في الشباك بشكل ولا اروع دون رقابة من دفاع البرازيل.
إلا أن نيمار عاد لانقاذ البرازيل من فخ الكاميرون بتوغل رائع وتسديدة غالطت الحارس وأعلن عن الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 34 ليسجل في رصيده 4 أهداف.



وكادت البرازيل أن تنهي اللقاء من شوطه الأول بعد لعبة أكثر من رائعة بين نيمار وأوسكار وفريد وصلت لهالك الذي سدد على المرمى إلا أن الحارس تدخل وأبعد الكرة إلا ركنية نفذت لكن دون خطورة تذكر. 

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المكسيك تفترس كرواتيا وتتأهل رفقة البرازيل لدور الـ16



مباراة: المكسيكx كرواتيا

النتيجة: 3/1
الأهداف: المكسيك. رافاييل ماركيز (72). غواردادو(75). هيرنانديز (82).
كرواتيا. بيريسيتش (87).

 حقق منتخب المكسيك انتصارا ثمينا على حساب نظيره الكرواتي بنتيجة 3-1ليضمن التأهل لدور الـ16 رفقة المنتخب البرازيلي من المجموعة الاولى ضمن منافسات كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل.
وجاءت بداية المباراة قوية من قبل منتخب كرواتيا الذي كثف الناحية الهجومية منذ الدقائق الاولى من عمر اللقاء. 
 وكانت اول واخطر فرص اللقاء لمصلحة المنتخب الكرواتي وبالتحديد عند الدقيقة السابعة عندما ارسل اللاعب راكيتيتش عرضية متقنة جدا لتصل الكرة الى اللاعب بيريسيتش الذي سدد كرة قوية جدا لكنه الكرة علت القائم بقليل.
وقدم منتخب كرواتيا اداءا هجوميا مميز في اول عشر دقائق من عمر المباراة وكاد في العديد من المرات ان يدك شباك اوتشوا.
وفي الدقيقة (15) حرم اللقاء منتخب المكسيك من هدف جميل جدا عندما سدد اللاعب هيريرا كرة من مسافة بعيدة جدا لكن القائم حرم المكسيك من اجمل اهداف المونديال.
وكان المنتخب الكرواتي الافضل في اغلب دقائق الحصة الاولى وكان قريب جدا من التسجيل في بعض اللحظات.
وفي الدقيقة (38) وكاد اللاعب فرساليكو ان يضرب شباك منتخب الالوان عندما سدد كرة من ضربة حرة لكن كرة فرساليكو علت القائم بقليل. 
 وكاد لاعب منتخب الالوان ان يفترس شباك كرواتيا قبل نهاية الشوط الاول عندما سدد كرة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء لكن دفاع كرواتيا ابعد الكرة بأخر لحظة عند الدقيقة (41).
وحاول كلا المنتخبين اخر دقائق اللقاء في خطف هدف يريح القلوب قبل معركة الشوط الثاني لكن كل المحاولات بأت بالفشل، لينتهي الشوط الاول على نتيجة التعادل السلبي.
ولم تكن بداية الشوط الثاني قوية جدا من قبل كلا المنتخبين حيث كان الحذر الدفاعي كبير جدا من المنتخبين.
ولم يقدم المنتخب الكرواتي الاداء الكبير الذي قدمه بالشوط الاول وكان المنتخب المكسيكي يلعب على سلاح المرتدات. 
في الدقيقة (70) ومن ركلة ركنية سجل اللاعب ماركيز المدافع المخضر اولى اهداف اللقاء ومنتخب المكسيكي عندما سدد كرة راسية قوة جدا في مرمى كرواتيا.
وقدم منتخب المكسيك اداءا مبهر في الربع ساعة الاخيرة من المباراة بعد تراجع كبير لمنتخب كرواتيا.
وبعد اقل اربع دقائق ضرب منتخب المكسيك احلام منتخب كرواتيا بهدف ثاني جميل جدا عن طريق اللاعب غواردادو عند الدقيقة (74).



وانهار منتخب كرواتيا بشكل تام بعد هدف غواردادو واصبح المنتخب المكسيكي يلعب كما يحلو له في منتخب كرواتيا.
وفي الدقيقة (82) دمر نجم مانشستر يونايتد هيرنانديز منتخب كرواتيا بشكل تام عندم سجل الهدف الثالث لمنتخب بلاده من 
ضربة راسية جميلة جدا.



وفي الدقيقة (87) سجل اللاعب بيريسيتش هدف تقليص الفارق لمنتخب كرواتيا. 

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسمياً أولى مباريات دور ١٦ :

السبت الساعة ٧ مساء : البرازيل vs تشيلي 

الأحد الساعة ٧ مساء : هولندا vs المكسيك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مواعيد ولقاءات دور ال 16 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أوروغواي تتأهل عن جدارة من "مجموعة الموت" وتحجز بطاقة العودة لإيطاليا مبكراً



 حقق منتخب اوروغواي فوزا صعبا وثمينا على حساب منتخب ايطاليا بنتيجة 1-0 الثلاثاء ضمن منافسات الجولة الاخيرة من دور المجموعات في كأس العالم 2014.
بدأ الشوط الاول بتدخلات خشنة من كلا الطرفين، حيث ظهر جليا التوتر العصبي بين اللاعبين، فمنذ الدقائق الاولى للمباراة قام ماريو بالوتيلي بتدخل قوي على ايخيديو اريفالو، ومن ثم استمرت الاخطاء في الدقيقة 5 تدخل المدافع الايطالي كيليني على قدم الماهجم لويس سواريز.
واستمر الحكم في اطلاق صافرته هنا وهناك للحفاظ على المباراة، حيث تدخل بارزالي على قدم سواريز مما دغع الحكم لتحذيره شفهيا، الى ان جاءت اول فرص المباراة في الدقيقة 8 عندما سدد سواريز كرة قوية ولكن الحارس بوفون ابعد الكرة ببراعة.
وفي الدقيقة 13 تحصل الطليان على خط من مشارف منطقة الجزاء سددها متخصص الركلات الحرة بيرلو بطريقة رائعة ولكن الحارس موسليرا ابعد الكرة 
الى ركنية.



وتوترت الامور عند سوبر ماريو الذي تدخل بقوة على قدم كاسيريس في الدقيقة 22، والحكم لم يحتسب عليه شيء، ولكن بعد تدخله بدقيقة على بيريرا قام الحم بمنح سوبر ماريو البطاقة الصفراء الوحيدة في الشوط الاول، لتحرمه هذه البطاقة من المشاركة في الدور المقبل في حال تأهل الطليان.
وتحصل المهاجم ميبولي على توزيعة جميلة من دي تشيو ولكنه لم يسددها جيدا لتخرج خارج المرمى، وشهدت دقائق المباراة تألق لافت من الشاب الايطالي فيراتي لاعب باريس سان جيرمان حيث راوغ لاعبي الاوروغواي بكل ثقة وبأداء رائع. 
 وكانت اخطر فرص المباراة في الدقيقة 34 عندما مرر نيكولاس لوديرو كرة جميلة الى سواريز وحيدا امام بوفون ليسدد الكرة ولكن ترتطم في الحارس وتعود الى نيكولاس لوديرو ليجرب حظه ولكن الحارس بوفون يقفز كالأسد ويبعد الكرة.
وفي اخر خمس دقائق استمر الحال على ما هو عليه وانحصر اغلب اللعب في وسط الملعب ليطلق الحكم صافرته لينهي الشوط بالتعادل السلبي بين الطرفين.
وفي الشوط الثاني، بدأت الاور متوترة بين الفريقين وذلك بعد ان تدخل ايخيديو اريفالو على الشاب فيراتي ليمنحه الحكم بطاقة صفراء دون تردد، وشهدت البداية ايضا خروج سوبر ماريو ودخول ماركو بارولو بديلا. 
 وتعرض ماركيزيو لطرد بالبطاقة الحمراء من الحكم في الدقيقة 60 عندما تدخل بقوة على ركبة اللاعب ايخيديو اريفالو، ليحتج بوفون ولاعبو ايطاليا بقوة على حكم المباراة.



وتحصل لويس سواريز على فرصة خطيرة في الدقيقة 66 عندما استلم كرة جميلة من كافاني ليتقدم ويسدد كرة قوية، ولكن رد فعل رائع من بوفون ابعد الكرة الى ركنية.
وبعد هذا الطرد قررالمدرب تاباريز اقحام المهاجم استواني لتدعيم الهجوم وخطف هدف، وبعدها قرر مدرب ايطاليا برانديلي اخراج الشاب اميبولي الذي لم يظهر في المباراة وداخال مخضرم صاحب الخبرة كاسانو.
وفي الدقيقة 74 تعرض افضل لاعب ايطالي ماركو فيراتي لشد عضلي ليزيد من الضغوط على ايطاليا ليخرج اللاعب ويقرر برانديلي اقحام لاعب خبرة اخر وهو تياغو موتا.
وتعرض المدافع كيليني الى عض من صاحب العضة المشهورة في الدوري الانجليزي في الدقيقة 80 لم ينتبه الحكم لهذه اللقطة، ليطلب الحكم استمرار اللعب. 
 وجاء الفرج لاوروغواي في الدقيقة 81 عندما سجل دييغو غودين هدف جميل برأسية قوية بعد الارتقاء فوق الجميع بعد ركنية رائعة، ليتقدم السيليستي بعد ضغط هجومي كبير.
وبعدها حاول ايطاليا بكل قوة التقدم الى الامام وسنحت لبيرلو فرصة خطيرة من ركلة حرة مرت بجوار القائم، وساعدت المساحات الخالية في دفاع ايطاليا من تمكن اوروغواي من صنع هجمات مرتدة خطيرة.
وفي نهاية المباراة احتسب الحكم خمس دقائق وقت بدل ضائع، حاول خلالها المنتخب الايطالي الضغط على مرمى موسليرا دون اي جدوى، ليطلق الحمك صافرته معلنا تأهل اوروغواي الدور دور الـ16 رفقة كوستاريكا وخروج ايطاليا من الباب الضيق مبكرا. 

اهدف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوستاريكا "صاحبة الصدارة" تحافظ على سجلها النظيف امام الانجليز 



 حافظ المنتخب الكوستاريكي على صدارة المجموعة المجموعة الرابعة عندما تعادل امام منتخب انجلترا بنتيجة التعادل السلبي ضمن منافسات كأس العالم لكرة القدم.
دخل منتخب كوستاريكا اللقاء بكل هدوء وبلا ضغوطات بعد تحقيق 6 نقاط ثمينة جدا على منتخب اوروغواي وايطاليا وبدا التيكوس بالضغط على مرمى انجلترا من الدقائق الاولى وكاد السهم الاسمر كامبل ان يزيد من اوجاع الانجليز عندما سدد كرة قوية جدا على مرمى فوستر لكن مدافع تشيلي كاهيل ابعد الكرة في اخر لحظة.
واستحوذ منتخب "التيكوس" على الكرة ووسط الميدان بشكل كبير في بداية اللقاء وكان منتخب الاسود متراجع للخلف بشكل كبير. 
حاول نجم منتخب الاسود الثلاث ستوريدج ان يباغت الحارس نافاس من تسديدة بعيدة من خارج منطقة الجزاء لكن كرة ستوريدج نجم ليفربول مرت بجانب 
القائم بقليل عند الدقيقة (11).



 واستمر المستوى الضعيف من المنتخب الانجليزي في البداية وكان لاعبين الاسود الثلاث متراجعون الى المناطق الخلفية بشكل كبير.
كوستاريكا تباغت الاسود بضربة حرة خطيرة وفوستر يتألق وفي الدقيقة (22) كوستاريكا تضغط من جديد على مرمى انجلترا وتحصل على ضربة حرة من مكان خطير، وكاد اللاعب بورجس الذي تكفل بتنفيذ الضربة الحرة لمنتخب كوستاريكا ان يدك مرمى الحارس فوستر بعد ان نفذ الركلة الحرة بشكل متقن لكن الحارس الانجليزي تصدى للكرة بشكل بارع.



وفي الدقيقة (59) حصل منتخب الاسود الثلاث على ضربة حرة من على مشارف منطقة الجزاء بعد تدخل قوي من اللاعب جامبوا على باركلي وتكفل بتنفيذ الضربة الحرة نجم انجلترا لامبارد لكن تسديدة لامبارد القوية اصطدمت بدفاع منتخب كوستاريكا الصلب. 
 وانخفض رتم اللقاء بشكل كبير جدا حيث اصبح الاداء دون المستوى وكانت المحاولات خجولة جدا في اللحظات الاخيرة من المباراة لينتهي اللقاء على نتحية التعادل السلبي. 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيديو عضة سواريز لكيليني




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق المجموعة الرابعة بعد انتهاء مبارياتها :





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سواريز يواجه خطر الايقاف بداعي عض كيليني







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليونان تسرق الفرحة من ساحل العاج في الثواني الأخيرة بهدف قاتل




بطاقة المباراة: اليونان X ساحل العاج       
         النتيجة: 2 - 1       
         الاهداف: اليونان - أندرياس  ساماريس (د 42)، جورجيوس ساماراس (ضربة جزاء - د 93) | ساحل العاج -  ويلفريد بوني (د 74).       
         حقق منتخب اليونان فوزا  مثيرا على ساحل العاج في الوقت القاتل  بنتيجة 2-1 الثلاثاء، ليتأهل رفقة  كولومبيا الى الدور المقبل من منافسات  كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل.        
         وبدأ الشوط الاول بتحكم  وسيطرة واضحة من اليونان على الكرة ومنذ  اول الدقائق هددوا مرمى ساحل  الحارسو لكن الحارس انقذ الموقف.       
         وفي الدقيقة 07 تمكن  المخضرم ديديه دروغبا من خطف كرة ليتقدك بسرعة  ويمرر الكرة الى جيرفينهو  الذي اعطاها الى يايا توريه ولكن الاخير يفشل في  الحفاظ على الكرة.       
         وتعرض لاعب اليونان  بانايوتيس كوني الى شد عضلي، دفع حكم المباراة  الى ايقاف المباراة ليتم  علاج اللاعب وبعدها بدقيقة قام مدرب اليونانا  باخراج لاعبه المصاب واقحام  المهاجم أندرياس ساماريس.       
         وبعدها بثلاث دقائق تعرض  حارس مرمى اليونان اوريستيس كارنيزيس الى  اصابة على مستوى الظهر، وكأن  لعنة الاصابات ضربت احفاد الاغريق، ليخرج  المدرب حارسه المصاب ويدخل  باناغيوتيس غليكوس بديلا عنه.       
         وبعدها فرض المنتخب  الايفواري نفسه وسيطر على المباراة، واجبر  اليونان بالاكتفاء والمشاهدة  والتراجع الى الخلف، ولكن اليونان كانوا  اذكياء فاعتمدوا على الهجمات  المرتدة السريعة وكانوا قريبن من احراز هدف  التقدم في الشوط في الدقيقة 33  من هجمة مرتدة لتصل الكرة الى جوزيه هوليباس  الذي يسدد كرة قوية ترتطم في  العارضة بقوة وتبعد من دفاع ساحل العاج.       
         ومن خطأ دفاعي تمكن البديل  أندرياس ساماريس من خطف كرة مررها الى  ساماراس الذي اعادها الى ساماريس  والاخير سدد كرة قوية من فوق الحارس سكنت  كرته الشباك معلنا عن تقدم  اليونان رغم الاداء الباهت.       

         ولكن يايا توريه رفض  الخسارة وتقدم وراوغ الاول والثاني وسدد كرة  قوية ارتطمت في الدفاع  اليوناني ووصلت سهلة الى الحارس، وبعدها احتسب الحكم  5 دقائق لم تغيير شيء  في النتيجة ليطلق الحكم صافرته معلنا انتهاء الشوط  بتقدم اليونان.          
         وفي الشوط الثاني، استمر  ضغط اليونان في اول دقيقة من الشوط استلم  لازاروس كويستودولوبولوس كرة  جميلة وسددها من مسافة بعيدة ملتفة اجبرت على  ساحل العاج على الوقوف ساكنا  ولكن الكرة تمر بجوار القائم.       
         وفي الدقيقة 49 وصلت كرة  جميلة الى شيخ اسماعيل تيوتي الذي سدد  قذيفة ارضية ولكن حارس اليونان  البديل تصدى للكرة بثبات ليحافظ على مرماه  خالية من الاهداف.       
         ووصلت الكرة الى جيورجوس  كاراجونيس في الدقيقة 54 الذي راوغ الدفاع  الايفواري بطريقة جميلة وسدد  كرة ارضية قوية ولكن تمر كرته بجوار القائم  وتضيع فرصة الهدف الثاني على  اليونان.       
         وفي الدقيقة 59 وصلت الكرة  الى  ديميتريس سالبينغيديس الذي سدد كرة  صاروخية بعيدة المدى ولكن حارس  ساحل العاج ابو بكر باري يتألق ويبعد الكرة  الى ركنية لليونان.       
         وشكلت الهجمات المرتدة  السريعة قلق لساحل العاج، ففي الدقيقة 62 من  فرصة وصلت الكرة الى فاسيليوس  توروسيديس الذي حاول مراوغة سالمون كالو  المتراجع وتسديد الكرة ولكن كالو  يعيق اللاعب ويتحصل على البطاقة الصفراء.       
         وفي  الدقيقة 69 استلم المخضرم جيورجوس كاراغونيس وسدد كرة قوية  عابرة للقارات،  ولكن كرته ترتطم في العارضة وتبعد من الدفاع اليونان.       
         وجاء الفرج لساحل العاج في  الدقيقة 74 عندما مرر سالمون كالو بينية  جميلة وصلت الى جيرفينهو الذي مرر  الكرة الى ويلفريد بوني الذي سدد الكرة  من اول لمسة في الزاوية الصعبة  على الحارس لتعانق كرته الشباك.       
         وبعد هدف ساحل العاج واصل  اليونان هجماتهم حتى الدقيقة 80 عندما  استلم فاسيليوس توروسيديس وسدد كرة  جانبية ارتطمت في القائم من الخارج  وعادت الى ضربة مرمى للمنتخب  الايفواري.       
         وفي الدقيقة 87 وصلت كرة  جميلة الى ديميتريس سالبينغيديس الذي وزع  كرة ارضية جميلة لم تجد احد  يكملها لتخرج الكرة الى رمية تماس لمنتخب  الفيلة.       

         وفي الدقيقة 90 احتسب الحكم  3 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع، وفي الدقيقة  الاولى من الوقت بدل الضائع تدخل  جيوفانى سيو على ساماراس في منطقة الجزاء،  دفعت حكم المباراة لاحتساب ركلة  جزاء لمصلحة اليونان ويطلق ساماراس قذيفة  تسكن الشباك، ويطلق الحكم صافرة  نهاية المباراة معلنا تأهل اليونان على  حساب ساحل العاج. 



اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كولومبيا تسحق اليابان وتخرجها من الباب الضيق للمونديال



النتيجة: 4-1
الاهداف: كولومبيا - كوادرادو (17) - جاكسون (55) - جاكسون (82) - رودريجز (89).
اليابان : شينجي أوكازاكي (45)

حقق المنتخب الكولومبي انتصارا ساحقا على منتخب اليابان الذي ودع كأس  العالم بشكل هزيل بنتيجة 4-1 ضمن منافسات كأس العالم لكرة القدم ضمن  المجموعة الثالثة. 
 وكانت بداية المباراة دون المستوى بين كلا الطرفين حيث كانت بداية اللقاء محصورة في منتصف الميدان.
ولم تكن بداية الحصة الاولى كثيرة الفرص وقوية الاداء بين النمور والساموراي حيث كان اللعب محصور في منتصف الميدان.
وفي الدقيقة (14) كاد اللاعب اتسوتو اوتشيدا ان يمزق مرمى النمور بعد ان  سدد كرة قوية جدا من مسافة بعيدة لكن كرة اللاعب اتسوتو مرة بمحاذاة القائم  بقليل.
وارتكب المدافع الياباني ياسويوكي كونو خطأً كبيرا داخل منطقة الجزاء عندما  قام بعرقلة اللاعب ادريان راموس ليحتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء لمصلحة النمور  وتكفل اللاعب كواردادو بتنفيذ ركلة الجزاء ونفذها السهم الاسمر بنجاح داخل  مرمى محاربو الساموراي عند الدقيقة (16).


وانتفض رفاق كاغاوا الى الامام بشكل كبير بعد هدف اللاعب كواردادو حيث ضغط منتخب اليابان بشكل كبير على مرمى النمور.
وقبل نهاية الشوط الاول بعدة ثواني سجل منتخب اليابان هدف التعادل عن طرق  اللاعب شينجي أوكازاكي الذي استقبل كرة اللاعب هوندا المتقنة وسدد كرة  راسية قوية في مرمى اوسبينا ليعيد اليابان الى نقطة التعادل، وينتهي الشوط  الاول على نتيجة التعادل الايجابي.
ودخل منتخب كولومبيا الشوط الثاني بكل قوة وتقدم الى الامام بشكل كبير جدا  وشكل ضغط كبير على مرمى اليابان منذ الدقيقة الاولى من الحصة الثانية. 
 وفي الدقيقة (50) كاد النجم الرائع جيمس رودريجز ان يضرب الكمبيوتر  الياباني بهدف جميل عندما راوغ الدفاع وسدد كرة قوية لكن المدافع اوتشيدا  ابعد الكرة في اخر لحظة.
كولومبيا تسحق اليابان وتخرجها من الباب الضيق للمونديال - كرة القدم - كاس العالم
وفي الدقيقة (55) سجل منتخب كولومبيا الهدف الثاني عن طريق اللاعب جاكسون  الذي استلم كرة من ذهب من النجم رودريجز الذي راوغ دفاعات اليابان ومرر الى  جاكسون الذي سدد الكرة بكل قوة داخل الشباك.
واهدر المنتخب الياباني العديد من الفرص التي كانت ستغيير نتيجة اللقاء لكن تسرع لاعبي اليابان اهدر فرصة قلب الموازين.
وفي الدقيقة (81) سجل المهاجم الرائع جاكسون الهدف الثالث لمنتخب النمور  بعد ان راوغ مدافع منتخب اليابان بشكل جميل وسدد الكرة بشكل جميل في المرمى  ليقتل كل طموحات منتخب الساموراي.
كولومبيا تسحق اليابان وتخرجها من الباب الضيق للمونديال - كرة القدم - كاس العالم
وبعد الهدف الثالث انهار المنتخب الياباني بشكل كبير واصبح المنتخب الكولومبي يلعب كما يحلو له في الحصة الثانية.
وقبل نهاية اللقاء بعدة دقائق سجل نجم منتخب كولومبيا الهدف الرابع لمنتخب  النمور بعد ان قام بمجهود فردي كبير راوغ الدفاع وسدد الكرة من فوق الحارس  بشكل باهر. 

 اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب المجموعات الاربعة بعد انتهاء مبارياتها : ــ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات دور ال 16 للمجموعات التي انتهت مبارياتها :  ــ

ش

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الارجنتين بقيادة ميسي تهزم نيجيريا في مباراة مجنونة ليتأهلان سوياً



بطاقة المباراة: الارجنتين X نيجيريا
نتيجة المباراة: 3 - 2
الاهداف: الارجنتين - ليونيل ميسي (03، 45)، روخو (50) | نيجيريا - أحمد موسى (04، 47).

حقق منتخب الارجنتين فوزا صعبا على حساب منتخب نيجيريا بنتيجة 3-2 الاربعاء ليتأهلان سويا الى الدور المقبل من منافسات كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل.
ومع بداية الشوط الاول، ضغط الارجنتين بكل قوة على مرمى نسور نيجيريا، عندما وصلت كرة جميلة الى دي ماريا الذي سدد كرة قوية ارتطمت في الحارس وبعدها في القائم لترتد ويأتي ميسي من اللخف كالصاروخ ويسدد كرة يسارية قوية سكنت الشباك ليتقدم التانغو مبكرا في الدقيقة 3.
وبعدها بدقيقة واحدة لم يتأخر نسور نيجيريا عن الرد واحرزوا هدف جميل في الدقيقة 4 عندما وصلت الكرة الى أحمد موسى الذي تقدم وسدد كرة قوية ملتفة غالطت روميريو وسكنت الشباك.
واستمر ضغط التانغو عندما وصلت كرة الى دي ماريا في الدقيقة 10 سدد كرة بعيدة المدى وتألق الحارس وأبعد الكرة في لتعود الى دفاع نيجيريا ويخطف ميسي الكرة منهم ويمررها الى هيغوايين وحيدا امام الحارس ويراوغه ويسدد كرة تمر بجوار القائم بشكل غريب.
ولم يقف نسور نيجيريا بصمت، بل اقلقوا كثيرا دفاعات التانغو من خلال الهجمات المرتدة الخطيرة عندما وصلت الكرة الى اوديموينجي الذي سدد كرة صاروخية علت العارضة في الدقيقة 27.
وفي الدقيقة 30 عاد دي ماريا من جديد وسدد كرة بعيدة المدى قوية ولكن حارس نيجيريا يتألق ويبعد الكرة الى ركنية.
وقبل انتهاء المباراة بأقل من 10 دقائق، اوقف حكم المباراة اللعب بعدما شاهد سقوط اغويرو الذي كان يعاني من اصابة على مستوى القدم، مما دفع المدرب 
سابيلا لاقحام لافيتزي بديلا له.



وفي الدقيقة 43 تدخل اوبي ميكيل بقوة على لافيتزي ليحتسب الحكم ضربة حرة نفذها ميسي بطريقة رائعة ولكن حارس الارجنتين قال كلمته وابعد الكرة بقوة الى ركنية للتانغو. 
 واستمرت محاولات الارجنتين في اخر دقيقة وتحصل ميسي على ركلة حرة خطيرة بعد عرقلته على مشارف منطقة الجزاء اودع الكرة بطريقة رائعة من 
فوق الجدار الدفاعي لتسكن الكرة في المرمى ويبقى الحارس يشاهد الكرة فقط.



وبعدها مباشرة اطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية شوط المباراة الاول بتقدم الارجنتين بفضل ميسي على حساب النسور الافريقية.
وفي الشوط الثاني، مع بدايته في الدقيقة 47 اضاف احمد موسى هدفه الثاني وهدف التعادل لنيجيريا بعد خطأ دفاعي من التانغو في ابعاد الكرة ليستلمها اللاعب النيجيري ويغالط الحارسبتسديدة ارضية عانق الكرة الشباك.
ولم يهدأ الارجنتين حتى جاءت الدقيقة 50 عندما سجل روخو لاعب التانغو هدف التقدم من جديد في مباراة مجنونة، جاء الهدف بعد تسديدة دي ماريا الصاروخية ولكن الحارس يتصدى للكرة ويبعدها الى ركنية تنفذ فوق الجميع لتصل الى روخو وحيدا امام المرمى ويضع الكرة في الشباك.



وفي الدقيقة 52 اشهر حكم المباراة بطاقة صفراء بعد خطا من جوون أوشانيوا على ازيكوييل لافيتزي المراوغ، ليعود التانغو ويفرض نفسه على المباراة بهجمات قوية.
وبعدها بثلاث دقائق كاد هيغوايين ان يوسع النتيجة بعد التمريرة السحرية من ليو ميسي ولكن الكرة ارتطمت في الحارس وابعدت، وبعدها وزع روخو كرة جميلة الى البرغوث ميسي سددها ولكن بعيدة عن المرمى. 
 وفي الدقيقة 61 كاد دفاع الارجنتين ان يقع في المحظور عندما اعاد غاغو الكرة بالخطأ الى جون اوبي ميكيل الذي يسدد كرة سهلة يتصدى لها الحارس روميريو بثبات.
وبعدها بدقيقتين اراح المدرب سابيلا نجمة الاول ليونيل ميسي ويدخل ألفاريز بديلا له في الدقيقة 63، وبعدها تعرض لاعب نيجيريا ميكائيل باباتوندي الى التواء على مستوى اليد اوقف الحكم المباراة لمعالجة اللاعب.
وفي لقطة طريفة في المباراة كان المدرب سابيلا يوجه تعليماته الى لافيتزي الذي كان يشرب الماء وبعدها رأينا لافيتزي يرش الماء من القارورة على المدرب في الدقيقة 70.
وفي الدقيقة 78 تحصل الارجنتين على ركلة حرة نفذها دي ماريا بطريقة رائعة من فوق الجدار الدفاعي لتصل الكرة الى لافيتيز الذي سدد الكرة على الطاير ولكن حارس نيجيريا يتصدى للكرة ببراعة، وبعدها كاد احمد موسى ان يسجل هد التعادل لولا تدخل قوي من زاباليتا.
وبعدها بدقيقتين كاد التانغو ان يحرز هدف الاطمئنان بعد توزيعة دي ماريا الرائعة التي وصلت الى رأس ألفاريز والاخير يسدد الكرة ولكن تمر بجوار القائم.
وفي الدقيقة 85 كاد دي ماريا ان يوسع النتيجة بعد تمريرة هيغوايين الرائعة لتصل الى اللاعب ويسدد كرة قوية ترتطم في الحارس النيجيري وتبعد من الدفاع.
واستمر اللعب مع محاولات من هنا وهناك الى ان احتسب الحكم اربع دقائق وقت بدل ضائع، لم يتمكن خلالها الفريقين من فعل شيء ليطلق الحكم صافرته معلنا عن نهاية المباراة بفوز التانغو على النسور الخضراء بعد مباراة مجنونة، وتأهل الفريقان سوياً الى دور الـ16 من المونديال. 

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إيران ترفض هدية ميسي وتصطحب البوسنة إلى خارج المونديال بطاقة المباراة: البوسنة * ايران



النتيجة: 3 – 1
الاهداف: البوسنة – دزيكو (23) بيانيتش (59)افديا فرشايفيتش (83)
ايران – رضا قوجان (82)

ودع المنتخب الايراني كأس العالم بعد السقوط امام منتخب البوسنة بنتيجة 3-1 ضمن منافسات كأس العالم لكرة القدم من المجموعة السادسة.
وجاءات بداية المباراة قوية من قبل المنتخب البوسني الذي دخل اللقاء بدون اي ضغط على عكس المنتخب الايراني الذي قدم شوط اول دون المستوى المطلوب لفريق يريد العبور الى دور الـ16. 
 وكاد نجم مانشستر سيتي الانجليزي دزيكو ان يفتتح التسجل في وقت مبكر جدا عندما سدد كرة قوية جدا من داخل منطقة الجزاء لكن الحارس حقيقي تصدى لكرة دزيكو عند الدقيقة الرابعة.
وقدم المنتخب البوسني اداءا كبيرا في بداية الحصة الاولى وكاد ان يسجل في اكثر من مرة لولا التدخل الدفاعي الجيد من قبل لاعبين ايران.  وكانت اول واخطر فرص المنتخب الايراني عند الدقيقة (14) عن طريق اللاعب صادقي الذي سدد كرة قوية جدا من خارج منطقة الجزاء لكن كرة صادقي مرت بمحاذاة القائم.
وفي الدقيقة (22) سجل نجم منتخب البوسنة الاول دزيكو اولى اهداف اللقاء من تسديدة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء ليعلن عن تقدم منتخب بلاده ويسجل اول هدف له في المونديال.
وبعد هدف دزيكو رد اللاعب مسعود شجاعي بكرة قوية جدا اصطدمت بالقائم بعد ان سدد كرة قوية جدا لكن القائم حرم منتخب ايران من التعديل السريع.
وانتفض المنتخب الايراني بشكل كبير نحو الامام بعد هدف دزيكو وحاصر منتخب البوسنة لكن ضغط ابناء طهران لم يسفر عن اي شيء. 
 ولم تكن بداية الشوط الثاني قوية من قبل الطرفين حيث كان الاداء بطيء جدا واللعب محصور في منتصف الميدان.



ولم يقدم المنتخب الايراني اي شيء يظهر ان يريد العبور الى الدور الثاني حيث كان بطيء الاداء بشكل كبير ولم يصل الى مرمى البوسنة بشكل كثير.
وفي الدقيقة (59) قتل اللاعب بيانيتش حلام منتخب ايران بالعبور الى الدور القادم عندما سجل هدف ثاني جميل جدا بعد عدة تمريرات بين لاعبين البوسنة لتصل الكرة الى بيانيتش الذي وضع الكرة بكل هدوء في مرمى حقيقي. 
 وفي الدقيقة (82) سجل اللاعب رضا قوجان هدف تقليص الفارق لمنتخب ايران بعدما استلم كرة عرضية من جواد نيكونام.



وجاء رد المنتخب البوسني على هدف ايران سريعا وسجل اللاعب فرشايفيتش عند الدقيقة (83) عندما استلم كرة جيدة من سيد صالحوفيتش داخل منطقة الجزاء ويسدد كرة قوية في مرمى ايران.
وحاول كلا المنتخبين تسجيل المزيد من الاهداف في اخر دقائق اللقاء لكن كل المحاولات لم يكتب لها النجاح لينتهي اللقاء بفوز منتخب البوسنة بنتيجة 3-1 على ايران الذي ودع المونديال رفقة البوسنة. 

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف ميسي الرائع من زوايا عدة 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لأول مرة منذ 2006 (كلوزه - وانشوب) لاعبين من كلا الفريقين يسجلان هدفين في مباراة في كأس العالم ( ميسي - أحمد موسى ) !




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة الهدافين


اسم اللاعب
الفريق
عدد الأهداف

نيمار دا سيلفا


4

ليونيل ميسي

4









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليونيل ميسي مع جائزة افضل لاعب في مباراة الارجنتين و نيجيريا 








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميسي افضل لاعب للمرة الثالثة على التوالي 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ألمانيا تفوز على أميركا وتصطحبها إلى دور الـ16 على حساب غانا والبرتغال
الهداف مولر يقود المانشافت لفوز صعب على ابناء العم سام ضمن منافسات كأس العالم.



بطاقة المباراة: المانيا * امريكا
نتيجة المباراة: 1- صفر
 الاهداف" المانيا - مولر (55) 
المجموعة: السابعة
قاد النجم توماس مولر منتخب المانيا للفوز على منتخب امريكا بنتيجة 1- صفر  لكن النتيجة منحت التأهل لكلا المنتخبين الى دور الـ16 ضمن منافسات كأس  العالم لكرة القدم. 
دخل المنتخب الالماني الشوط الثاني بكل قوة وبدا بالضغط على مرمى ابناء  العم سام منذ الثواني الاولى وكاد المهاجم الهداف كلوزة ان يمزق شباك  امريكا بهدف يحطم به كل شيء لكن كرة شفاينشتايجر العرضية طالت على على  كلوزة لتمر الكرة بسلام على منتخب امريكا.
ولم ينتظر المهاجم "العقرب" مولر على منتخب امريكا كثيرا حيث سجل افتتح  التسجيل عند الدقيقة (55) عندما سدد كرة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء على  مرمى تيم هاوارد الذي لم يستطيع التصدى لها لتدخل الشباك وتعلن عن اولى  اهداف اللقاء. 

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرتغال ترفض هدية ألمانيا وترافق غانا خارج المونديال



بطاقة المباراة: البرتغال X غانا
النتيجة: 2 - 1
الاهداف: البرتغال - جون بوي (هدف في مرماه 30)، كريستيانو رونالدو (80) | غانا - أسمواه جيان (57)
حقق منتخب البرتغال فوزا صعبا على حساب منتخب غانا بنتيجة 2-1 الخميس، ليخرج كلا الفريقين من منافسات كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل.

عد سيطرة لغانا على مجريات اللعب، جاء الفرج للبرتغال من النيران الصديقية من جون بوي الذي سدد كرة في مرماه في الخطأ بعد ان كان يريد ابعاد كرة ميغيل فيلوسو.
وفي الدقيقة 32 استلم الدون كرة امام خمسة لاعبين وراوغهم وسدد كرة قوية ولكن حارس غانا يتألق ويمسك الكرة، وبعدها جاء البرتغالي روبن أموريم ليسدد كرة ارضية في الزاوية الضيقة ولكن مرت الكرة بجوار القائم.
في الشوط الثاني، بدأ البرتغال الضغط المبكر على مرمى غانا، ولكن هجوم غانا الخطير لا يهدأ، حبث وصلت الكرة الى جيان الذي سدد كرة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء مرت بجوار القائم.
وجاء الفرج لغانا في الدقيقة 57 عندما وزع الغاني كوادو اسامواه كرة عالية ملتفة قفز لها اسمواه جيان كالاسد وسدد رأسية قوية ارتطمت في الارض وغالطت الحارس لتسكن المرمى.
وفي الدقيقة 61 سنحت فرصة خطيرة من رفعة جيان الجميلة الى واريس وحيدا امام الحارس وسدد الكرة بقوة ولكن مرت بجوار القائم.
في الدقيقة 80 وضغ الدون رونالدو اخيرا بصمته بهدف جميلة بعد خطأ كبير من حارس غانا داودا في ابعاد الكرة لتصل الكرة الى الدون وحيدا امام الحارس ويسدد كرة قوية ارضية في الزاوية لتدخل الكرة المرمى ويتقدم البرتغال.
بعدها هجم منتخب البرتغال بكل قوة وسنحت للدون رونالدو فرصتين خطيرتين في الوقت بدل الضائغ، اول فرصة خرجت فوق العارضة، والثانية تصدى لها الحارس ببراعة، وبعدها اطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية المباراة بفوز بشق الانفس للبرتغال على غانا، ليخرج كلا المنتخبين من البطولة ويرفضان هدية ألمانيا الكبيرة.

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجزائر تصعد براية العرب إلى دور الـ16 على حساب روسيا



بطاقة المباراة: الجزائر * روسيا
النتيجة: 1 – 1
الاهداف: الجزائر – اسلام سليماني (60)
روسيا: كوكورين (6)
بلغت الجزائر الممثل الوحيد لكرة القدم العربية دور الستة عشر في كأس العالم للمرة الأولى في تاريخها بعدما تعادلت 1-1 مع روسيا.
وتأهل منتخب الجزائر عن جدارة واستحقاق إلى دور الـ16 من نهائيات كأس العالم بالبرازيل، بتعادله 1-1 مع المنتخب الروسي، ليحتل المركز الثاني خلف منتخب بلجيكا في المجموعة الثامنة.
وتقدم المنتخب الروسي مبكراً في الدقيقة 6 عبر لاعبه كوكورين، لكن اسلام سليماني سجل التعادل في الدقيقة 60 ليتأهل الخضر إلى دور الستة عشر ويواجهون الألمان، في لقاء انتقام وثأر من مؤامرة 1982.
ولم يلبث المنتخب الجزائري أن دخل أجواء المباراة، حتى فاجأهم الروس عبر هدف مبكر سجله اليكساندر كوكورين في الدقيقة السادسة، مستفيداً من عرضية كومباروف، وسط سوء رقابة وتركيز واضح، وهو الخطأ المتكرر من الدفاع الجزائري خلال البطولة.
بعد هذا الهدف، عاد الروس إلى مناطقهم، واندفع الجزائريون إلى الآمام باحثين عن التألق، فطرق جابو وسليماني وفيجولي كل الأبواب باحثين عن صناعة هدف أو تسجيله، لكن تنظيم الدفاع الأوروبي منعهم من تحقيق ذلك وعزل سليماني بطريقة ناجحة داخل الصندوق، فكانت بعض التسديدات الجزائرية التي لم ترتق لدرجة تهديد مرمى الحارس ايجور اكينفييف.
أخطر لقطات الجزائر الهجومية كانت من ركلات ركنية، فالأولى ضربها سليماني ساقطة لكن الحارس الروسي أبعدها وتدخل عيسى ماندي ليحتسبها الحكم تسلل، ثم كانت ركنية في الدقائق الأخيرة من الشوط الأول أرسلها سليمان لكن الحارس الروسي كان لها بالمرصاد وأمسكها من جديد.
سيطرة الجزائر وتفوقها بالاستحواذ لم تثمر عن هدف التعادل، لينتهي الشوط الأول بتقدم الروس 1-0.



ومع بداية الشوط الثاني، كاد الروس أن يحسموا الأمور، فمع تبادل تمريرات بين ساميدوف وكوكورين، لينفرد الأول بالحارس مبولحي الذي تألق وتصدى للهجمة ليبقي على بعض الأمل لزملائه بالعودة خلال ما تبقى من دقائق المباراة.
بعد الفرصة الروسية، استعاد الجزائريون زمام الأمور، لكن من دون النجاح بالوصول إلى منطقة جزاء الروسيين، وعمد فريق فابيو كابيلو إلى ارتكاب عدد كبير من الأخطاء أمام لاعبي الجزائر لإيقاف هجماتهم، مما عرضهم لبطاقتين صفراوين كان إحداهما السبب بركلة حرة غير مباشرة، حولها سليماني برأسية رائعة هدفاً للتعادل في الدقيقة 60.
هدف الجزائر أجبر الروس على التقدم، فوجهوا أكثر من تسديدة خلال 10 دقائق بعد هدف سليماني، لكن مبولحي تعامل مع كل هذه الكرات بتألق ملفت للغاية.



واصل الجزائريون الدفاع بشكل ممتاز، ومنعوا الروس من خلق فرص حقيقية، ودافعوا بشكل ممتاز باداء جماعي، لتمضي الدقائق حتى نهاية المباراة بتعادل الجزائر 1-1 مع روسيا، وهي النتيجة التي أعطت المنتخب العربي التأهل الأول في تاريخه إلى دور الستة عشر ليواجه المنتخب الألماني الذي تصدر مجموعته برصيد 7 نقاط.


اهداف المباراة 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلجيكا تجهز على كوريا بأقل مجهود وتؤكد صدارتها للمجموعة



بطاقة المباراة: كوريا الجنوبية x بلجيكا
النتيجة: 0 - 1
الأهداف: فيرتوخن، (77).

ومع بداية الشوط الأول بدا الحذر واضحا من الفريقين خاصة من الكوري الذي  لعب على أن لا يتلقى المزيد من الأهداف على أن يسجل هدفين لعل وعسى يعبر  إلى الدور المقبل.
وشارك المنتخب البلجيكي بتشكيلة إحتياطية إلا من فلايني وميرتينز الذين  كانا أبرز لاعبين في تشكيلة بلجيكا التي شاركت منقوصة من أبرز لاعبيها. 
جاء الفرج عن طريق فيرتوخن الذي أكمل تسديدة أوريغو في المرمى ليعلن عن  تقدم بلجيكا بهدف دون رد وسط حسرة وخيبة أمل من الجمهور الكوري الحاضر. 
 ليعلن الحكم عن نهاية المباراة بصدارة بلجيكية للمجموعة بينما غادرت كوريا الجنوبية البطولة دون تحقيق أي فوز. 

اهداف المباراة 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موقف المجموعات الثمانية بعد انتهاء مبارياتها : ـــــــــ




  		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات دور ال 16 بعد اكتمال عقد الفرق المتاهلة :  ـــــــــــــ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الهدافين بعد انتهاء دور المجموعات :  ـــــــــــــ


     لاعبون              الفرق    هدف (أهداف)
1    توماس مولر (GER)    ألمانيا      4
-     نيمار        (BRA)    البرازيل      4
-    ليونيل ميسي (ARG)    الأرجنتين      4
4    جيمس رودريجز (COL)    كولومبيا      3
-    ارين روبن   (NED)    هولندا      3
-    روبن فان بيرسي (NED)    هولندا      3
-    كريم بنزيمة (FRA)    فرنسا      3
-    شاكيري شاكيري (SUI)    سويسرا      3
-    إينير فالنسيا (ECU)    الإكوادور      3
10    أحمد موسى (NGR)    نيجيريا      2
-    ميمفيس ديباي (NED)    هولندا      2
-    اندريه ايو  (GHA)               غانا      2
-    كلينت ديمبسي (USA)الولايات المتحدة      2
-    اسامواه جيان (GHA)           غانا      2
-    تيم كاهيل (AUS)          أستراليا      2
-    ايفان بيريسيتش (CRO)    كرواتيا      2
-    جيرفينهو      (CIV)    كوت ديفوار      2
-    لويس سواريز (URU)    أوروجواي      2
-    ماريو ماندزوكيتش (CRO)كرواتيا      2
-    بوني ويلفريد  (CIV)    كوت ديفوار      2
-    جاكسون مارتينيز (COL)    كولومبيا      2
-    إسلام سليماني (ALG)    الجزائر      2

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخبات التي احرزت العلامة الكاملة في دور المجموعات ( 9 نقاط من 3 مباريات ) :

هولندا
كولمبيا
الارجنتين
بلجيكا


اقوى هجوم 
هولندا 10 اهداف

اقوى دفاع
المكسيك وكوستاريكا وبلجيكا   هدف واحد

اسوا هجوم
الكاميرون وهندوراس وايران  هدف واحد

اسوا دفاع
الكاميرون واستراليا   9 اهداف


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقد المتأهلين يكتمل وصراع الهدّافين يتواصل


تتواصل المغامرة المونديالية في البرازيل عقب التعرف على المتأهلين إلى دور الـ16، حيث سننتقل إلى مرحلة جديدة أكثر إثارة وتنافساً.
اكتمل عقد المنتخبات المتأهلة إلى محطة دور الـ16 من مونديال البرازيل بعد نهاية مغامرة الدور الأول.
في ما يلي المنتخبات التي ضمنت بطاقات عبورها:

- مواجهات دور الـ16:

البرازيل – التشيلي 
 هولندا – المكسيك 
كولومبيا – الأوروغواي 
اليونان – كوستاريكا
 فرنسا - نيجيريا
الأرجنتين - سويسرا
ألمانيا - الجزائر
بلجيكا - الولايات المتحدة 

نيمار وميسي ومولر يقودون قافلة الهدّافين

- 4 أهداف:
نيمار (البرازيل) وليونيل ميسي (الأرجنتين) وتوماس مولر (ألمانيا).

- 3 أهداف: 
روبن  فان بيرسي وأريين روبن (هولندا) وكريم بنزيمة (فرنسا) وإينير فالنسيا  (الإكوادور) وجايمس رودريغيز (كولومبيا) وجيردان شاكيري (سويسرا).

- هدفان:
تيم  كايهل (أستراليا) وماريو ماندزوكيتش وإيفان بيريسيتش (كرواتيا) ولويس  سواريز (الأوروغواي) وجرفينيو وويلفريد بوني (كوت ديفوار) وجاكسون مارتينيز  (كولومبيا) وأندري أيو (غانا) وكلينت دمبسي (الولايات المتحدة) وممفيس  ديباي (هولندا) وأحمد موسى (نيجيريا) وجيان أسامواه (غانا) وإسلام سليماني  (الجزائر).

- هدف واحد:
أوسكار  وفريد وفرناندينيو (البرازيل) وستيفان دو فريي وليروي فير(هولندا) وتشابي  ألونسو ودافيا فيا وفرناندو توريس وخوان ماتا (إسبانيا) وأوريبي بيرالتا  ورفايل ماركيز وأندريس غواردادو وخافيير هرنانديز "تشيتشاريتو" (المكسيك)  وألكسيس سانشيس وخورخي فالديفيا وجان بوسيجور إدواردو فارغاس وتشارلز  أرانغويز (تشيلي) وبابلو ارميرو وثيوفيلو غوتييريز وخوان كوينتيرو وخوان  كوادرادو (كولومبيا) وإدينسون كافاني ودييغو غودين (الأوروغواي) وجويل  كامبل وأوسكار دوارتي وماركو أورينيا وبراين رويس (كوستاريكا) وكلاوديو  ماركيزيو وماريو بالوتيلي (إيطاليا) ودانيال ستاريدج (إنكلترا) وكيسوكي  هوندا وشينجي أوكازاكي (اليابان) وأدمير محمدي وهاريس سيفيروفيتش (سويسرا)  وفيداد ايبيسيفيتش وإدين دجيكو وميراليم بيانيتش وافيديا فرسايفيتش  (البوسنة والهرسك) وجون بروكس وجيرماين جونز (الولايات المتحدة) وماتس  هوملس وماريو غوتسه وميروسلاف كلوزه (المانيا) والكسندر كيرجاكوف والكسندر  كوكورين (روسيا) ولي كيون-هو وسون هيونغ-مين وكو جا-تشيول (كوريا الجنوبية)  ومروان فلايني ودرييس مرتنس ديفوك أوريجي ويان فيرتونغن (بلجيكا) وسفيان  فغولي ورفيق حليش وعبد المؤمن جابو وياسين براهيمي (الجزائر) ومايل جيديناك  (أستراليا) وإيفيتسا أوليتش (كرواتيا) وواين روني (إنكلترا) أوليفييه جيرو  وبليز ماتويدي وماتيو فالبوينا وموسى سيسوكو (فرنسا) وكارلو كوستلي  (هندوراس) وبيتر أوديموينغي (نيجيريا) وناني وفاريلا وكريستيانو رونالدو  (البرتغال) وجويل ماتيب (الكاميرون) وأندرياس سامارسيس ويورغوس ساماراس  (اليونان) وماركوس روخو (الأرجنتين) ورضا غوشان نجاد (إيران).

- خطأ في مرمى منتخب بلاده:

البرازيلي  مارسيلو (أمام كرواتيا) والهندوراسي نويل فاياداريس (أمام فرنسا) والبوسني  سياد كولاسيناتش (أمام الأرجنتين) والغاني جون بوي (أمام البرتغال).
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيما يلي تفاصيل ومواعيد مباريات دور الـ16. مباريات يوم السبت 28 يونيو:
مباريات يوم الأحد 29 يونيو:
  مباريات يوم الإثنين 30 يونيو:
  مباريات يوم الثلاثاء 1 يوليو:
 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله يديك العافية حبينا كسلاوي دايما مدلعنا ومعودنا على الجاهز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الله يديك العافية حبينا كسلاوي دايما مدلعنا ومعودنا على الجاهز





تسلم حبيبنا منعم
والصفوة يستحقوا اكثر واكثر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احصائيات دوري المجموعات .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بتوقيت السودان ..تعرف على مواعيد مباريات ثمن نهائى المونديال فى رمضان



أكمل المنتخب الجزائرى عقد المنتخبات المتأهلة إلى دور الـ16، بعدما خطف بطاقة التأهل الثانية عن المجموعة الثامنة بعد التعادل مع روسيا بهدف لكل منهما مساء الخميس.
ويتزامن بداية شهر رمضان المبارك مع اليوم الثانى لمباريات دور الـ16، وستقام مباراة يوميًا قبل أذان المغرب بنحو  بدقايق،

وجاءت مواجهات ثمن النهائى كالتالى:
السبت 28 يونيو

البرازيل وتشيلى (7:00 م بتوقيت الخرطوم)
كولومبيا وأوروجواى (11م بتوقيت الخرطوم)

الأحد (أول أيام شهر رمضان)

هولندا والمكسيك (7:00م بتوقيت الخرطوم)
كوستاريكا واليونان (17:00م بتوقيت الخرطوم)

الاثنين

فرنسا ونيجيريا (7:00م بتوقيت الخرطوم)
ألمانيا والجزائر (11:00م بتوقيت الخرطوم

الثلاثاء

الأرجنتين وسويسرا (7:00م بتوقيت الخرطوم)
بلجيكا والولايات المتحدة (11:00م بتوقيت الخرطوم)


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إحصائيات شاملة لدور المجموعات في كأس العالم 2014



  قبل 15 يوم من الآن كان العالم أجمع على موعد مع انطلاقة الحدث الأبرز على مستوى العالم، الحدث الذي انتظره الكثير حول العالم وهو كأس العالم 2014 على الأراضي البرازيلية في حدثٍ مرتقب كل 4 سنوات.
 ومضت الأيام سريعاً حتى انقضت مباريات دور المجموعات في البطولة لتعلن عن غربلة الـ32 فريقاً المشاركة في البطولة وتصفيتهم إلى 16 فرضوا أنفسهم بقوة على البطولة فذهبوا بعشاقهم إلى دور الـ16 من البطولة على أمل إكمال المسيرة.
 وبعد انتهاء الدور الأول من البطولة، ومن مركز الإحصائيات الخاصة في الموقع الرسمي لـ( فيفا )، يرصد لكم موقع إحصائيات الدور الأول:

إحصائـيات التواصل الإجتماعي و كأس العالم 2014:
* أكثر من 358 مليون مستخدم لـ الفيس بوك تواصل مـع الحساب الرسمي لـ فيفا ( كأس العالم ) 2014.
* أكثر من 13.5 مليون متابع لـ حساب فيفا (كأس العالم) 2014 على تويتر.
* حساب فيفا الرسمي على الإنستجرام زاد عدد متابعيه من 42 ألف إلى 550 ألف متابع خلال 7 أيام فقط من بداية البطولة.
* 20 مليون تحميل تم لتطبيق الفيفا الرسمي على الأجهزة الذكية حول العالم، والعدد يتزايد.
* ما يصل نحو 79 مليون مستخدم للأجهزة الذكية قاموا بتحميل تطبيقات لكأس العالم على أجهزتهم.
* 7.5 مليون حساب على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي خصصت لتغطية كأس العالم.

إحصائيات عامة:
* مـع نهاية دور المجموعات سجل 136 هدف بمعدل 2.8 هدف في المباراة.
* 55.5 دقيقة كان مُعدل الوقت الملعوب فعلاً في المباراة الواحدة من مباريات دور المجموعات الـ 48.
* مُعدل التمريرات في المباراة الواحدة في دور المجموعات وصل لـ 384 تمريرة.
* تم إشهار 9 بطاقات حمراء في الدور الأول بمعدل 0.18 بطاقة في المباراة.
* تم إشهار 128 بطاقة صفراء حتى الآن في البطولة بمعدل 2.6 بطاقة صفراء في المباراة.
* مباراة فرنسا (5) × (2) سويسرا هي المباراة ذات العدد الأكبر من الأهداف في البطولة حتى الآن.
* 39 مُحاولة على المرمى حصلت في مباراة فرنسا (5) × (2) سويسرا كأكثر عدد من المحاولات في مباراة واحدة.
* تم إشهار 7 إنذارات في مباراة فرنسا (3) × (0) الهندوراس كأكثر مباراة تُشهر فيها البطاقات الملونة.
* في مباراة ألمانيا (1) × (0) أمريكا، تم تمرير الكرة لـ1277 مرة كأكثر مباراة تشهد تمريرات.
* 4 أهداف في البطولة حتى الآن سُجلت بالخطأ من اللاعب في مرمى فريقه.
* سُجلت حتى الآن 10 ركلات جزاء في البطولة كأهداف.

إحصائيات الفرق:
* هولندا هي صاحبة العدد الأكبر من الأهداف بـ 10، فيما كلٌ من إيران، الهندوراس والكاميرون الأقل بهدف وحيد.
* أستراليا والكاميرون هما صاحبي أضعف خط دفاع، تلقت شباك كلٍ منهما 9 أهداف.
* الجزائر أكثر من سجل عبر الكرات الثابتة في البطولة حتى اللحظة بواقع 3 أهداف.
* لاعبو فرنسا أكثر من سددوا على الخصم بـ 62 تسديدة فيما لاعبو إيران الأقل بـ 22 تسديدة.
* القائم والعارضة حرمت 22 كرة من أن تسكن الشباك كان لفرنسا واليونان النصيب الأكبر بـ 4 كُرات لكلٍ منهما في العارضة أو القائمين.
* دفاع منتخب إيران كان الأفضل دور المجموعات حيث أوقف 56 مُحاولة للخصوم.
* لاعبو منتخب البوسنة والهرسك أفضل من يقومون بالتاكلنغ ( إنزلاق ) الناجح حيث قاموا بـ 52 تاكلينغ.
* مصيدة التسلل اختارت لاعبي إيطاليا ليكونوا الأكثر وقوعاً بها بـ 21 حالة فيما كانت الأرجنتين هي الأقل بحالة واحدة.
* الأرجنتين هي صاحبة أقوى هجوم ضارب، لاعبو التانجو قاموا بـ 170 هجمة حتى الآن في البطولة فيما كوستاريكا الأقل بـ 69 هجمة.
* لاعبو ألمانيا هم الأكثر فعاليةً في التمرير، قاموا بـ 2120 ومعدل النجاح لديهم وصل لـ 85%.
* الأرجنتين هي أكثر من تحصل على ركلات ركنية في الدور الأول بـ 24 ركنية.
* بـ 68 خطأ كان لاعبو هولندا أكثر من يرتكبون الأخطاء وبـ 24 خطأ كانت الأرجنتين هي الأقل.
* 7 بطاقات صفراء اُشهرت في وجه لاعبي كوت ديفوار ليكونوا أكثر من تحصل على البطاقات الصفراء.

إحصائيات اللاعبين:
* توماس مولر هو أفضل هدَّاف للبطولة بـ 4 أهداف جاءت فقط من 7 تسديدات.
* مايكل برادلي لاعب منتخب أمريكا أكثر من قطع مسافة في البطولة حيث قطع 38 كم في 270 دقيقة لعبها.
* توماس مولر(ألمانيا)، بالوتيلي (إيطاليا)، جيان (غانا) وفان بيرسي (هولندا) هم أكثر من وقعوا في مصيدة التسلل: 5 مرَّات.
* حارس منتخب الإكوادور هو أكثر من تصدى للكرات بين حُراس البطولة بـ 18 تصدي.
* آرين روبن (هولندا) هو أكثر من قام باختراقات فردية ناجحة في البطولة نحو منطقة جزاء الخصم بـ 8 اختراقات.
* ناني (البرتغال) أكثر من أضاع الكرة بين لاعبي المونديال، فقد 45 كرة.
* 18 حالة انزلاق تعرَّض لها أليكسيس سانشيز (تشيلي) جعلته أكثر لاعب يتعرض للإنزلاق ضده.
* 24 كُرة قام فان بويتين (بلجيكا) باسترجاعها من الخصم كافضل مدافع في البطولة.
* خافيير ماسكيرانو هو أفضل مُمرر بين لاعبي المونديال ، قام بتمرير 311 كرة نجح في 89% منها أي 278 تمريرة ناجحة.
* أنخيل دي ماريا أكثر لاعب في البطولة قام بعرضيات حتى الآن حيث أرسل 29 عرضية لزملائه نجحت 8 منها بالوصول لزميله.


*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور يا كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رقم قياسي لعدد الاهداف في المونديال :

 تحطم الرقم القياسي في عدد الأهداف المسجلة في الدور الأول في نهائيات كأس العالم FIFA في 26 يونيو/حزيران. في المجموع، اهتزت الشباك 136 مرة في البرازيل، أي أكثر بستة أهداف من كأس العالم كوريا/اليابان 2002 FIFA. وكان المهاجم الألماني توماس مولر رمزاً لهذه المهرجان التهديفي حيث سجل هدف منتخب بلاده الوحيد في مرمى الولايات المتحدة ليتساوى في صدارة ترتيب الهدافين مع نيمار وميسي برصيد 4 أهداف .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهداف كاس العالم " الدور الأول - دور المجموعات " مونديال البرازيل 2014   


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*آفضل حُراس المرمى الى الآن في كاس العالم؛



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أرقام وإحصائيات من الدور الأول للمونديال



اختتم نصف المنتخبات مشاركتهم في المونديال بينما عبر النصف الثاني إلى ثمن النهائي تاركين خلفهم أرقاماً أعطت أجمل الانطباعات عن البطولة حتى الآن.
انتهى الدور الأول من مونديال البرازيل 2014 الذي وُصِف بأنه الأجمل وذلك لأهدافه الوفيرة ولعروض منتخباته الشيقة، وقد بانت جماليّة هذه البطولة منذ الظهور الأول للمنتخبات ثم تابعت المباريات تقديم وجبات كروية دسمة للجماهير مع ختام الدور الأول.

ط-سجلت المنتخبات في الدور الأول 136 هدفاً في (48 مباراة) بمعدّل 2.83 هدف في المباراة الواحدة (أغلق عداد مونديال 2010 بجميع أدواره على 145 هدفاً).

-لاعبان فقط سجلا الهاتريك في الدور الأول هما الألماني توماس مولر والسويسري شيردان شاكيري.

-منح الحكام 10 ركلات جزاء أضاع الفرنسي كريم بن زيمة واحدة منها (في مباراة منتخب بلاده مع سويسرا) لتبلغ نسبة التسجيل من ركلات الجزاء في الدور الأول 90%.

-من ناحية الأهداف السلبية أربعة لاعبين فقط سجلوا أهدافاً في مرمى منتخباتهم في الدور الأول.

-أما أكثر هدف متأخر في الدور الأول فسجل للبرتغالي سيلفستر فاريلا ضد الولايات المتحدة (2-2) في الدقيقة (90+5).

-كان أقل فارق بين هدفين دقيقة واحدة و6 ثوانٍ وهما هدفا الفرنسي أولفييه جيرو الأول لمنتخب بلاده ضد سويسرا والثاني لمواطنه بليز ماتودي وهو الثاني للديوك في هذه المباراة (الأول في الدقيقة 17 والثاني 18).

-احتلت هولندا صدارة المنتخبات في إحراز الأهداف في الدور الأول برصيد 10 أهداف.

- أقلُّ المنتخبات تسجيلاً للأهداف هي إيران، هندوراس والكاميرون، برصيد هدفٍ واحد لكل منتخب.

-أنهى منتخبا أستراليا والكاميرون الدور الأول بشباك تلقت 9 أهداف لكلّ منهما، لتكون أكثر الشباك المتلقية للأهداف.

-أقل المنتخبات التي تلقت أهدافاً: بلجيكا وكوستاريكا والمكسيك، إذ ولج هدفٌ واحد فقط شباك كلّ منتخب.

-الأرجنتين وبلجيكا وكولومبيا وهولندا هي المنتخبات التي حقّقت العلامة الكاملة في الدور الأول (9 من 9)، أما المنتخبات التي تلقت ثلاث خسائر فهي أستراليا والكاميرون وهندوراس.

-انتهت 8 مباريات فقط بالتعادل في الدور الأول ( 4 منها بالتعادل السلبي).

-بطبيعة الحال حازت منتخبات أوروبا الـ13 المشاركة في كأس العالم على أكبر عدد من الانتصارات (18 مباراة)، مقابل7 تعادلات و14 خسارة، تلتها منتخبات أميركا الجنوبية الستة بـ13 فوزاً، مقابل تعادلين و3 خسارات فقط وحلّت منتخبات الكونكاكاف الأربعة في المركز الثالث بـ 5 انتصارات و3 تعادلات و4 هزائم، ثم المنتخبات الأفريقية الخمس بثلاثة انتصارات و3 تعادلات و9 خسارات، ثم منتخبات آسيا الأربعة بـ9 هزائم و3 تعادلات وبلا أي فوز.

-رُفعت البطاقات الصفر 128 مرّة في المباريات الـ48 التي لعبت في الدور الأول بمعدل 2.67 بطاقة في المباراة الواحدة.

- شهد الدور الأول 9 حالات طرد، جاءت سبع منها ببطاقة حمراء مباشرة وكانت من نصيب منتخبات أوروغواي وإكوادور وبلجيكا وكرواتيا والكاميرون وإيطاليا والبرتغال، فيما رفعت الحمراء بعد صفراوين للاعبين من منتخبي اليونان وهندوراس.

-أكثر المنتخبات نيلاً للبطاقات الصفر هندوراس وكوت ديفوار 7 لكل منتخب، وأقلّها الأرجنتين وألمانيا وسويسرا برصيد بطاقة واحدة لكل منتخب في مبارياته الثلاث.

-أكثر مباراة رُفعت فيها البطاقات الصفر كانت مباراة فرنسا وهندوراس (7 بطاقات).

-رفعت البطاقة الصفراء لمرّة واحدة فقط في 7 مباريات من الدور الأول.

-كان الأميركي مايكل برادلي أكثر لاعب ركض في المباريات الثلاث لمنتخب بلاده بـ 38019م.

-الأرجنتيني خافير ماسكيرانو هو أفضل من مرر في الدور الأول بنسبة نجاح وصلت إلى 89.4 %.

-سجل الحارس الهندوراسي نويل فايداريس هدفاً في مرماه في مواجهة فرنسا في المباراة التي انتهت بثلاثية نظيفة للديوك، ليكون أكبر لاعب يسجّل هدفاً حتى الآن إذ بلغ عمره في ذلك اليوم 37 سنة وشهراً واحداً و12 يوماً.

-أما أصغر هدّاف فكان البلجيكي ديفوك أوريجي حين أحرز هدف منتخب بلاده ضد روسيا وكان عمره 19 سنة وشهرين و4 أيام.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرازيل تنجو بركلات الحظ من كمين تشيلي وتقص شريط ربع نهائي المونديال



اهدت ركلات الترجيح بطاقة التأهل للسامبا على حساب اصدقاء سانشيز ضمن منافسات كأس العالم 2014.

بطاقة المباراة: البرازيل X تشيلي
النتيجة: 1 - 1 | ركلات الترجيح 3 - 2
الاهداف: البرازيل - ديفيد لويز (18) | تشيلي: اليكسيس سانشيز (32)


تمكن  منتخب البرازيل بمساعدة القائم من خطف بطاقة التأهل الى ربع النهائي على  حساب تشيلي بركلات الترجيح بنتيجة (3-2) بعد ان انتهت النتيجة الاصلية  للمباراة 1-1 السبت ضمن منافسات كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل.
ومع بداية  شوط المباراة الاول، ظهر وجود شد عصبي بين لاعبي المنتخبين، حيث تدخل دفاع  تشيلي بقوة على نيمار في وسط الميدان، ادى هذا التدخل القوي الى خروج نجم  السامبا خارج الملعب لتلقي العلاج في ركبته ليعود بعدها بدقيقة الى ارض  الملعب.
وبعد دخول نيمار تحصل البرازيل على اول ركنية في المباراة في  الدقيقة 06 نفذ الركنية هالك ليبعد دفاع تشيلي الكرة لتصل الكرة الى  مارسيلو الذي يراوغ الدفاع ويسددها قوية تمر بجوار القائم.
وفي الدقيقة  14 وصلت كرة جميلة من نيمار الغدار الى هالك الذي حاول تسديد الكرة ولكن  تدخل دفاع تشيلي حال من ذلك، ليسقط المهاجم البرازيلي في منطقة الجزاء  والحكم يطلب استمرار اللعب.
وسنحت فرص خطير من نيمار وهالك امام حارس  تشيلي برافو، ولكن تألق الحارس منع لاعبي السامبا من احراز اي هدف، لتأتي  الدقيقة 18 ويحقق ديفيد لويز اول اهداف البرازيل بعد ركنية جميلة نفذها  نيمار لتصل الى رأس تياغة سيلفا الذي يمرر الكرة الى لويز والاخير يودع  الكرة في الشباك.
وبعد هدف البرازيل ضغط لاعبو تشيلي بكل قوة على مرمى  سيزار ولكن تألق دفاع السامبا حالى من تقدم هجوم تشيلي، وبعدها انفرد نيمار  امام برافو وسدد كرة ارضية مرت بجوار القائم، وتعرض نجم السامبار الى  تدخلات عنيفة من دفاع تشيلي خلال معظم فترات الشوط الاول.


وأثمر  ضغط تشيلي على دفاع البرازيل عن هدف جميل لتشيلي من سانشيز بعد ان خطف  الكرة فارغاس من دفاع البرازيل ليمرر كرة الى سانشيز يودعها ارضية في  الزاوية الصعبة على الحارس سيزار لتعانق كرته الشباك.


وبعدها  ضغط البرازيل بكبريائه امام مرمى تشيلي، وتفننكل من نيمار وفريد في اضاعة  الفرص امام مرمى الحارس برافون وكانت اخطر فرص المباراة في اللحظات الاخيرة  من داني ألفيس الذي تقدم وسدد كرة قوية تألق برافو من جديد وابعد الكرة  الى ركنية، وبعدها اطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية الشوط بالتعادل الايجابي بين  الطرفين.
ومع بداية الشوط الثاني، تحصل فيدال على ركلة حرة بسبب تدخل  مارسيلو القوي، ونفذت الكرة ولكن دفاع البرازيل ابعد الكرة، لتصل الى  فيرناندينيو الذي سدد كرة قوية بعيدة المدى ولكن كرته مرت بجوار القائم  للحارس برافو.
وفي الدقيقة 54 ألغى الحكم هاورد ويب هدف جميل للمهاجم  هالك ومنحه البطاقة الصفراء بعد ان روض الكرة بيده قبل ان يسدد الكرة،  ليحتج الطاقم التدريبي البرازيلي على قرار الحكم المشكوك فيه، لانهم  اعتبروا ان اللاعب روض الكرة بكتفه.
وفي الدقيقة 65 انطلق تشيلي بهجمة  منسقة امام دفاع البرازيل بقيادة فيدال الذي مرر الكرة الى ايزلا، والاخير  يوزع الكرة الى دياز الذي سدد كرة قوية ولكن الحارس البرازيلي جوليو سيزار  يتألق ويبعد الكرة الى ركنية لتشيلي، واستمر بعدها ضغط كبير من اصدقاء  سانشيز على دفاعات السامبا، ولاعبو السامبا تفننوا في افتعال المشاكل  والاخطاء والاحتجاج على قرارات الحكم.
وكما نقول "يأتي الأمل من رحم  المعاناة"، فبعد الضغط الكبير لتشيلي تمكن هالك من اقتناص كرة وتقدم ووزعها  جميلة الى البديل جو في الدقيقة 74، ولكن الاخير يمشى على خطى فريد ويفشل  في الوصول للكرة لتعود الى تشيلي من جديد.
وفي الدقيقة 81 عاد البرازيل  ليشكل خطورة بعد توزيعة دانييل الفيس الجميلة لتصل الى رأس نيمار الذي يسدد  كرة قوية ولكن الحارس برافو يقول لا ويتصدى للكرة على دفعتين، وبعدها  بدقيقتين وصلت الكرة الى هالك الذي راوغ الدفاع التشيلي وسدد قذيفة ولكن  برافة تألق من جديد وابعد الكرة.
واستمر المباراة على هذا المنوال،  منتخب برازيلي يضغط لاحراز هدف وتشيلي يحاول قتل المباراة الى ان احتسب  الحكم ثلاث دقائق وقت بدل ضائع حاول خلالها منتخب تشيلي خطف التأهل لكن دون  جدوى، ليطلق بعدها الحكم صافرة نهاية الشوط الثاني ليحتكم الفريقين الى  اشواط اضافية.
وفي بداية شوط المباراة الاول الاضافي، بدأت الكرة مع  تشيلي ولكن هالك يخطف الكرة ويراوع جميع لاعبي تشيلي من منتصف الملعب  ليتحصل على ركلة حرة بعد اعاقته من مشارف منطقة الجزاء، ونفذ الكرة نيمار  ولكن دفاع تشيلي يبعد الكرة من جديد.


ويقي  البرازيل يضغط بقوة على مرمى تشيللي، لكن دون جدوى مع تواضع اداء جو عوضه  اداء قوي من هالك الذي وزع كرة الى اوسكار والاخير يسدد كرة رأسية سهلة تصل  الى الحارس برافو، وفي الدقيقة 104 سدد هالك القوي كرة صاروخية بعيدة  المدى ولكن برافو تألق وتصدى للكرة.
واستمر اللعب على ما هو عليه، الى ان اطلق الحكم صافرته معلنا عن انتهاء شوط المباراة الاول الاضافي.
ومع  بداية شوط المباراة الثاني، تحصل البرازيل على ركنية نفذها نيمار بطريقة  جميلة وصت الكرة الى جو الذي سدد كرة قوية مرت فوق المرمى، وبعدها سقط  المدافع التشيلي الصلب غاري ميديل في ارض اللمعب بعد ان انهك واصابه الشد  العضلي ليخرج ويترك مكانه الى روخاس.
وبعدها امتلك لاعبو تشيلي الكرة  واجبروا لاعبي البرازيل على ارتكاب الاخطاء مع مرور الدقائق، وكأن اصدقاء  سانشيز يرغبون بالوصول الى ركلات الحظ.
وفي نهاية هذا الشوط استلم مهاجم  تشيلي بينيلا الكرة وسدد كرة صاروخية بعيدة المدى ارتطمت في العارضة  البرازيلية التي رفضت خروج مبكر للبرازيل من المونديال.
وكانت اخطر فرص  المباراة من خلال لاعب تشيلي بينيلا الذي استلم كرة وسددها قوية من خارج  منطقة الجزاء ارتطمت الكرة في العرضة التي ابت خروج السامبا من المونديال  مبكرا، وبعدها اطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية لمباراة ليحتكم الفريقين الى ركلات  الحظ الترجيحية.
وتمكن البرازيل من الوصول الى ربع النهائي بعد ان رد  القائم الركلة الاخير في ركلات الترجيح من اقدام اللاعب يارا، ليطلق الحكم  صافرته معلنا تأهل بشق الانفس للسامبا الى الدور المقبل.

اهداف المباراة






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة البرازيل وتشيلي





ركلات الترجيح





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رودريغيز ينفجر بوجه اوروغواي ويقود كولومبيا لملاقاة البرازيل في ربع النهائي



بطاقة المباراة: كولومبيا * اوروغواي
النتيجة: 2 – صفر
الاهداف: جيمس رودريغز (28) – (50)

قاد النجم الصغير جيمس رودريغيز منتخب كولومبيا للفوزبنتيجة 2- صفر على اوروغواي والتأهل للدور ربع النهائي ومقابلة البرازيل ضمن منافسات كأس العالم لكرة القدم. 
وجاءت بداية المباراة مميزة جدا من قبل المنتخب الكولومبي الذي دخل اللقاء بشكل هجومي كثيف منذ اللحظة الاولى لكن هذا الضغط الهجومي قابلة تدخلات قوية جدا من قبل لاعبي لاسيلستي. 
 وفي الدقيقة السادسة كاد اللاعب زونيجا ان يفتتح التسجيل عندما سدد كرة قوية من مسافة بعيدة جدا على مرمى موسليرا من ضربة حرة لكن كرة زونيجا علت المرمى.
ولم يقدم منتخب اوروغواي اي اداء هجومي كبير في بداية اللقاء حيث كان يعاني من عدم الوصول لمرمى اوسبينا
 وقدم ابناء المدرب الارجنتيني بيكرمان اداء رفيع المستوى في الشوط الاول وحرموا رفاق فورلان من الاقتراب بشكل كثير الى منطقة الخطر.
واثر غياب النجم سواريز لاعب منتخب اوروغواي وليفربول الانجليزي على اداء منتخب لاسيلستي الذي لم يكن قادر على ضرب شباك النمور.
وفي الدقيقة (27) سجل نجم موناكو الفرنسي جيمس رودريجز اجمل اهداف مونديال البرازيل عندما استلم كرة متقنة من اجيلاروسدد كرة مميزة جدا من خارج منطقة الجزاء لتعانق الشباك ويعلنا عن اولى اهداف اللقاء ومنتخب بلاده.



 ودخل رفاق كافاني الشوط الثاني بكل قوة نحو الامام لمحاولات العودة الى نقطة التعادل لكن كل المحاولات بأت بالفشل.
ولم ينتظر الرائع رودريغيز كثيرا على منتخب اوروغواي المتعب حيث سجل النجم جيمس رودريغيز الهدف الثاني لمنتخب بلاده بعدما استلم كرة مميزة من كوادرادو لتصل له الكرة ويسددها بكل هدوء داخل مرمى اوروغواي عند الدقيقة (50). 



 وحاول منتخب اوروغواي في اخر دقائق المباراة بأن يقلص الفارق على اقل تقدير لكن دقاعات كولومبيا كانت على مستوى اللقاء وحرمت لاسيلستي من التسجيل.
ويتصدر رودريغيز الآن قائمة هدافي كأس العالم بخمسة أهداف بفارق هدف واحد عن الألماني توماس مولر والبرازيلي نيمار والارجنتيني ليونيل ميسي.
وسوف تلعب كولومبيا مع البرازيل في دور الثمانية الجمعة القادم في فورتاليزا. 

افضل لاعب في المباراة جيمس رودريغيز:



قدم هذا الفتى الذهبي اداءا كبيرا جدا حيث قاد منتخب بلاده بشكل مميز للفوز على منتخب اوروغواي وسجل هدفين الفوز وهدد مرمى لاسيلستي في الكثير من اللحظات، واستحق اللاعب جيمس رودريغيز جائزة أفضل لاعب ويتصدر الفتى الذهبي قائمة هدافي المونديال برصيد 5 اهداف. 

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اول مباريات دور الثمانية ( ربع النهائي ) 

الجمعة 4 يوليو الساعة  23:00    

البرازيل    كولومبيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد اختتام اليوم الأول من الدور الثاني، إليكم نظرة على ما ينتظركم من إثارة مع المواجهات المقبلة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هولندا تقلب النتيجة امام المكسيك في الوقت القاتل وتتأهل الى ربع النهائي

بطاقة المباراة: المكسيك * هولندا
النتيجة: 1 -2
الاهداف: المكسيك - جيوفاني دوس سانتوس (48)
هولندا – شنايدر (88) – هونتيلار (6+90)

حقق المنتخب الهولندي انتصارا صعبا على منتخب المكسيك في الوقت القاتل بنتيجة 2-1 ضمن منافسات كأس العالم لكرة القدم.
وجاءت بداية المباراة قوية من قبل منتخب المكسيك الذي شكل ضغط كبير على  مرمى منتخب الطواحين منذ بداية المباراة وكاد اللاعب لايون ان يفتتح باب  التسجيل منذ الدقيقة الثالثة عندما سدد كرة قوية جدا علت المرمى بقليل.
وقدم المنتخب المكسيكي شوط اول مميز جدا واهدر العديد من الفرص وكان قريب  جدا من التقدم في العديد من المرات لكن حارس مرمى هولندا سيلسن كان  بالمرصاد. 
 وفي الدقيقة السابعة كاد المنتخب المكسيكي ان يدك مرمى هولندا بهدف اول  عندما قام الحارس سيلسن بخروج خاطئ من المرمى لكن المدافع دي فري انقذ  الموقف في اخر لحظة.
ولم يقدم المنتخب الهولندي الكثير من الاداء الهجومي المميز ولم يقدم روبين  وفان بيرسي الكثير من العمل الهجومي الكبير في الحصة الاولى. 
 وفي الدقيقة السابعة كاد المنتخب المكسيكي ان يدك مرمى هولندا بهدف اول  عندما قام الحارس سيلسن بخروج خاطئ من المرمى لكن المدافع دي فري انقذ  الموقف في اخر لحظة.
ولم يقدم المنتخب الهولندي الكثير من الاداء الهجومي المميز ولم يقدم روبين  وفان بيرسي الكثير من العمل الهجومي الكبير في الحصة الاولى. 
 ولم يتعرض الحارس اوتشوا الى اي اختبار حقيقي في الحصة الاولى من قبل الطواحين التي لم تقدم شوط اول كبير.
وفي الدقيقة (42) كاد جيوفاني دوس سانتوس ان يسجل اولى اهداف اللقاء عندما  سدد كرة قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء لكن سيلسن تصدى للكرة وحافظ على شباكه  قبل نهاية الشوط الاول.


 ودخل المنتخب المكسيكي الشوط الثاني بكل قوة وبدا بالضغط على مرمى منتخب  الطواحين منذ البداية ولم ينتظر جيوفاني دوس سانتوس كثيرا حتى سجل اولى  اهداف اللقاء عندما سدد كرة جميلة جدا من خارج منطقة الجزاء بكل قوة لتعانق  الشباك الهولندي عند الدقيقة (48).
وانتفض المنتخب الهولندي نحو الامام بشكل كبير جدا وضغط بشكل كثيف على مرمى اوتشوا.
وكان اوتشوا قد واصل تألقه في البطولة وأنقذ هدفا مؤكدا في الدقيقة (57)  بعد أن لعب ستيفان دي فري الكرة برأسه من مدى قريب لكن اوتشوا أبعدها برد  فعل سريع لتصطدم بالقائم ويبعدها دفاع المكسيك. 
 وتراجع المنتخب المكسيكي كثيرا بعد الهدف الاول مما سمح للمنتخب البرتقال بالتقدم نحو الامام بشكل كبير جدا.
وفي الدقيقة (84) سجل اللاعب شنايدر هدف التعادل لمنتخب بلاده عندما سدد  كرة قوية جدا من داخل منطقة الجزاء بكل قوة ليعيد منتخب الطواحين الى نقطة  التعادل.


 وضغط المنتخب الهولندي بشكل كبير بعد هدف شنايدر وشكل حصار على مرمى منتخب الالوان الذي تراجع بشكل كبير جدا الى الدفاع.
وفي الوقت بدل الضائع ارتكب المدافع المخضرم ماركيز خطا كبير جدا عندما  عرقل اللاعب روبن داخل منطقة الجزاء ليحتسب الحكم ضربة جزاء لمصلحة المنتخب  الهولندي وتكفل في تنفيذ ضربة الجزاء اللاعب كلاس يان هونتيلار الذي وضع  الكرة على يمين حارس المرمى اوتشوا.
 

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوستاريكا تهزم اليونان بركلات الحظ وتضيف ضحية أوروبية جديدة لتأهلها التاريخي

بطاقة المباراة: كوستاريكا X اليونان
النتيجة: 1 - 1
الاهداف: كوستاريكا - براين رويز (52) | اليونان - سوكراتيس باباستاثوبولوس (90)

أهدت ركلات الترجيح تأهل تاريخي لكوستاريكا على حساب اليونان بنتيجة (5-3)،  بعد ان انتهت المباراة بنتيجة (1-1) الاحد، ضمن منافسات دور الـ16 من  منافسات كأس العالم 2014 المقامة في البرازيل، لتضرب موعدا كبيرا مع هولندا  في ربع النهائي.
وفي بداية اللقاء ضغط المنتخب اليوناني بكل قوة على مناطق دفاع كوستاريكا،  وفي الدقيقة الثانية سدد كريستودبوبلوس كرة قوية لا ترد ولا تصد مرت فوق  العارضة.
وفي الدقيقة 06 من المباراة تقدم المهاجم الكوستاريكي كامبل وخطف الكرة من  لاعبي اليونان ومررها جميلة الى رويز المتألق ولكن المدافع بابادوبولوس  ابعد الكرة الى بر الامان.
وبعدها عادت الهجمة الكوستاريكية بنسخة كربونية عن الهجمة الاولى عندما مرر  كامبل كرة جميلة الى رويز الذي مررها الى لبولانوس والاخير يسدد الكرة تمر  بجوار القائم الايمن للحارس اليونان.
وبعدها انتفض اليونان من خلال تسديدة قوية من كريستوبولوس ولكن كرته مرت  بجوار القائم، ليعود المتألق ساماراس ويوزع كرة عرضية نجح دفاع كوستاريكا  في ابعادها الى ركنية. 
 وفي الدقيقة 52 جاء الفرج لكوستاريكا بعد ان وزع بولانوس كرة ارضية جميلة  الى براين رويز الذي سدد كرة ارضية زاحفة في الزاوية الصعبة على الحارس  الذي ويقف يشاهد الكرة تدخل مرماه، معلنا عن تقدم كوستاريكا، ولتشتعل  المباراة بعد هذا الهدف.


وبعد الهدف اجرى كلا المدربين التعديلات التي يراها مناسبة لمنتخبه، حتى  جاءت الدقيقة 66 من خطا من اوسكار دوارتي على جوزيه هوليباس، ليقوم الحكم  بمنح لاعب كوستاريكا البطاقة الصفراء الثانية وبالتاري الحمراء ليقوم بطرد  اللاعب وتزداد المعاناة عند لاعبي كوستاريكا بعشرة لاعبين.
واستمرت الخشونة الواضحة من كلا المنتخبين، وحاول الحكم ضبط المباراة ومنح عدد من اللاعبين البطاقات الصفراء بالجملة. 
 ومع مرور الوقت حاول منتخب اليونان خطف هدف التعادل وقام بالدفع بكل  اوراقه الهجومية ولكن الدفاع االمنيع لكوستاريكا حالت من تشكيل اي خطورة  على المرمى.
وفي نهاية المباراة كان الجميع يتوقع نهاية المباراة لمصلحة كوستاريكا  والحكم يحتسب خمس دقائق وقت بدل ضائع وبعد ركنية نفذت لليونان ودربكة  دفاعية لتصل الكرة الى سوكراتيس باباستاثوبولوس الوحيد اماما المرمى ويسدد  كرة في المرمى الخالي معلنا عن تعادل اليونان في اول دقيقة وقت بدل ضائع.


مع بداية الشوط الثاني الاضافي، اراد منتخب كوستاريكا ان يهدد مرمى اليونان  ويقول انهم موجودين بعد ان مرر كامبل كرة الى برينيس الذي سدد كرة قوية  علت القائم.
ورد اليونان في الدقيقة 113 بعد هجمة مرتدة وصلت الى لازاروس  كريستودولوبولوس وسدد كرة صاروخية ولكن الحارس نافاس يتصدى للكرة ببراعة.
وبعدها انهار لاعبي كوستاريكا امام المد الهجومي لليونان، ولكن حارس  كوستاريكا نافاس يتألق ويمنع فررص محققة لليونان ليطلق الحكم صافرته معلنا  عن نهاية المباراة والذهاب الى ركلات الحظ الترجيحية.


ومنحت ركلات الحظ الترجيحية تأهل تاريخي لكوستاريكا على حساب اليونانن  لتضرب كوستاريكا موعدا كبيرا مع هولندا في ربع نهائي المونديال. 

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرنسا تكسر العقدة الافريقية وتنتزع تأهلاً صعباً من نيجيريا



بطاقة المباراة: فرنسا * نيجيريا
النتيجة: 2 – صفر
الاهداف: فرنسا – بوغبا (81) – جوزيف يوبو (5+90) خطا في مرماه

حقق المنتخب الفرنسي انتصارا صعبا على منتخب نيجيريا بنتيجة 2 - صفر في الوقت القاتل ليتأهل الى دور الربع نهائي ضمن منافسات كأس العالم لكرة القدم.
وجاءت بداية المباراة قوية من قبل المنتخبين حيث بدا كلا الطرفين بالهجوم والضغط الكبير منذ الدقائق الاولى وقدم كل من الديوك والنسور شوط اول جيد جدا.
وقدم كلا المنتخبين شوط اول مثير جدا حيث كان هناك العديد من الفرص لكلا المنتخبين في الحصة الاولى. 
 وفي الدقيقة (18) سجل اللاعب ايمنيكي هدف اول لمنتخب نيجيريا لكن فرحة النسور لم تكتمل لان الحكم الأمريكي مارك جيجر الغى الهدف بداعي التسلل على اللاعب اينيكي.
وفي الدقيقة (22) حرم الحارس فينسن انياما منتخب فرنسا وبوغبا من هدف محقق وتصدى الحارس انياما لكرة قوية للاعب بوغبا الذي سدد كرة قوية جدا 
من داخل منطقة الجزاء.

وحاول المنتخب الفرنسي اختراق دفاع النسور الصلب لكن هذا لم ينجح ولم يتمكن بنزيمة ورفاقه من تقدم شوط اول مميز جدا من الناحية الهجومية.
وفي الدقيقة (39) اهدر اللاعب ديبوشي فر صة هدف محقق عندما استلم كرة جميلة من اللاعب فالبوينا وسدد كرة قوية لكنها مرت بجانب القائم النيجيري. 
 ولم تكن بداية الشوط الثاني قوية من قبل المنتخبين حيث لم يقدم النسور والديوك اداء كبير في الحصة الثانية ولم تكن بداية الشوط الثاني كثيرة الفرص.
وبعد دقائق دون المستوى في بداية الشوط الثاني تحسن اداء المنتخب النيجيري بشكل كبير وضغط على مرمى المنتخب الفرنسي بشكل جيد.
وفي الدقيقة (64) كاد المهاجم اوديموينجي ان يمزق شباك فرنسا بهدف جميل جدا عندما سدد كرة قوية جدا لكن الحارس العملاق لوريس تصدى للكرة بشكل بارع وحرم النسور من التسجيل. 
 وقبل نهاية اللقاء بعشرة دقائق انتفض المنتخب الفرنسي بشكل كبير نحو الامام وحاصر مرمى النسور بشكل كثيف.
وفي الدقيقة (81) سجل نجم يوفنتوس الايطالي بول بوغبا اولى اهداف المنتخب الفرنسي عندما استغل خطا الحارس انياما بابعاد خاطئ للركلة الركنية وتصل الى بوغبا ويضرب كرة راسية بكل قوة داخل شباك النسور في الوقت القاتل. 
 وضغط المنتخب الفرنسي بشكل كبير على مرمى نيجيريا في اخر الدقائق وكاد اللاعب جريزمان ان يسجل هدف ثاني لمنتخب الديوك عندما سدد كرة قوية جدا لكن الحارس المتألق انياما تصدى للكرة بشكل بارع عند الدقيقة (83).
وفي الوقت بدل الضائع سجل المدافع النيجيري جوزيف يوبو هدف قاتل في مرماه لمصلحة المنتخب الفرنسي عند الدقيقة (5+90) ليقتل احلام منتخب بلاده في الرمق الاخير ويهدي الديوك بطاقة العبور الى الدور الربع نهائي.


وستلعب فرنسا في دور الثمانية مع الفائز من مباراة المانيا والجزائر الجمعة القادم في ريو دي جانيرو. 

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ألمانيا تخطف بطاقة التأهل بشق الأنفس وخروج مشرف للجزائر

منتخب الماكنات يحققون فوزا صعبا على حساب محاربي الصحراء ليتأهلوا الى ربع النهائي ضمن منافسات كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل.



بطاقة المباراة: ألمانيا X الجزائر
نتيجة المباراة: 2 - 1
الاهداف: ألمانيا - أندري شورليه (92)، مسعود أوزيل (120) | الجزائر - عبدالمؤمنجابو (121)

حقق منتخب ألمانيا فوزا صعبا بشق الانفس على حساب محاربي الجزائر بنتيجة (2-1) الاثنين، ليتأهلو الى ربع نهائي كأس العالم 2014 في الاراضي البرازيلية.



مع بداية الشوط الأول، رأينا اداء راكز ومنظم من لاعبي الجزائر امام ماكنات ألمانيا، الى ان جاءت الدقيقة 10 حيث وصلت كرة جميلة الى المهاجم سليماني الوحيد امام الحارس نوير، ولكن الحارس الخبير تقدم وضايق اللاعب وفي النهاية سدد سليماني الكرة لترتطم فيقدم الحارس وتخرج الى ركنية.
وفي الدقيقة 14 عادت ألمانيا لترد على هجمة الجزائر، عندما استلمشفاينشتايغرالكرة وسددها قوية بعيدة المدى، ولكن الحارس مبولحي تصدى للكرة بثبات.
وبعدها بدقيقة وصلت الكرة الى فيغولي الذي تلاعب بدفاع الجائر بطريقة جميلة وقرر باسلوب اناني بعض الشيء ان يسدد الكرة بدل من ان يمررها، ولكن كرته خرجت بعيدة عن المرمى.
وبعدها أرسل سوداني كرة ملتفة جميلة الى رأس سليماني الذي سدد الكرة في المرمى ولكن الحكم ألغى الهدف بداعي التسلل الصحيح.
وفي الدقيقة 19 عاد اللاعب سوداني ليمرر كرة بينية جميلة الى غلام الذي سدد كرة قوية مرت بجوار القائم لمرمى الحارس نوير. 
 وبعدها بدأ الألمان بالظهور في المباراة من خلال اول فرصة خطيرة عندما وزع اوزيل كرة كان يقصد مباغتة الحارس، ولكن مبولحي تألق وابعد الكرة الى ركنية.
وفي الدقيقة 38 عاد اوزيل ليسدد كرة قوية تألق الحارس مبولحي وابعد الكرة، وبعدها بدقيقتين وصلت الكرة الى الجزائري مهدي مصطفى الذي سدد كرة صاروخية بعيدة المدى لترتطم كرته في الدفاع الالماني وتخرج الى ركنية.
وسنحت اخطر فرصة في المباراة لمصلحة الالمان بعد ان سدد كروس كرة صاروخية ارتطمت في الحارس ووصلت الى غوتزه الذي سدد الكرة ولكن مبولحي تألق من جديد وتصدى للكرة.
واستمر الجزائر الوقوف الند بالند امام الالماني حتى اطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي بين الطرفين.
عودة الألمان في الشوط الثاني
ومع بداية الشوط الثاني، قام المدرب لوف بادخال شورلي بديلا لغوتزه، وفي الدقيقة 48 سنحت فرصة خطيرة لشورلي امام الحارس مبولحي وسدد كرة قوية ارتطمت في الدفاع الاخضر لتخرج الكرة الى ركنية.
وفي الدقيقة 55 وصلت الكرة الى فيليب لام المتراجع ليسدد كرة صاروخية يتألق الحارس مبولحي ويبعد الكرة بيده الى ركنية للألمان.
ومع مرور الدقائق ضغطت ألمانيا على مرمى الجزائر بكل قوة، وخاصا مع تحركات شورلي ولام الكثيرة من الطرف الايمن، ولكن دفاع الجزائر وقف بصلابة امام هذه الهجمات.
ومع مرور الوقت احس المدرب الالماني لوف بالخطر فقام بادخال سامي خضيرة بديلا لمصطفي المصاب، ليعزز الادوار الدفاعية ولكن دون جدوى. 
 وفي الدقيقة 75 نفذت رمية تماس للجزائر وصلت الكرة الى فيغولي الذي التف حول نفسه وسدد كرة مرت بجوار القائم، وبعدها بدقيقة وصلت الكرة الى سليماني الذي سدد كرة بعيدة المدى قوية ولكن الحارس نوير يتألق ويتصدى للكرة.
وفي القيقة 80 وبعد توزيعة جميلة من سامي خضيرة وصلت الى رأس مولر الذي سدد كرة قوية ولكن الحارس مبولحي يبعد الكرة الى ركنية، وبعدها بدقيقيتن وصلت الكرة الى مولر الذي استلم الكرة وراوغ الدفاع وسدد كرة ارضية مرت بجوار القائم.
وفي اخر 10 دقائق ضغط الالمان بقوة على مرمى الجزائر ولكن الارتباك الواضح من الماكنات حال من تسجيل الاهداف، ليحتسب الحكم اربع دقائق وقت بدل ضائع وبعدها اطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية الشوط الثاني بالتعادل السلبي ليحتكم بعدها 
المنتخبين الى اشواط اضافية.


اشواط اضافية.. تحسمها ألمانيا والجزائر تضع بصمتها
ومع انطلاق الشوط الاضافي الاول، تقدم الالمان بقوة واستلم مولر الكرة وتوغل ليوزع كرة ارضية لتصل الى شورليه الذي يسدد كرة بالكعب تغالط الحارس مبولحي وتسكن الشباك بعد مرور دقيقتين من الشوط الاضافي. 
وفي الدقيقة 102 تحصل المنتخب الجزائري على ركنية، نفذت جميلة الى اقدام خضيرة الذي يفشل في ابعاد الكرة لتصل الكرة الى الجزائري مهدي كصطفى الذي يسدد كرة ارضية قوية تمر بجوار القائم.
واعتمد الالمان بشكل كبير على الهجمات المرتدة بعد ان احرزوا الهدف، واستمر الوضع كما هو عليه حتى اطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية الشوط الاضافي الاول. 
 ومع بداية الشوط الاضافي الثاني، ضغط محاربو الصحراء بآخر أوراقهم الهجومية بعد ان دخل كل من ابراهيمي وجابو، وفي الدقيقة 107 تحصل ابراهيمي على خطأ في مكان خطير، نفذت الكرة ووصلت سهلة الى الحارس نوير.
ومع نهاية الشوط، انفرد اوزيل امام الحارس مبولحي ليمرر الكرة الى شورليه والاخير يسدد كرة قوية ترتطم في الدفاع وترتد 
الى اوزيل الذي سدد كرة قوية عانقت الشباك.


ورفضت الجزاء الخروج بدون هدف شرفي، فبعد هدف اوزيل بدقيقة استلم فيغولي الكرة ووزع كرة جميلة الى جابو الذي سدد كرة قوية عانقت الشباك، ليطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية المباراة بتأهل الالمان الى ربع النهائي وخروج مشرف لابناء الصحراء الجزائر.

 

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سواريز يعترف بخطئه ويعتذر .. كيليني يسامحه

‎

عتذر أخيرا لويس سواريز مهاجم منتخب أوروغواي ونادي ليفربول من جورجيو كيليني بعد عضه في المباراة التي جمعت منتخب بلاده و إيطاليا في دور المجموعات من كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل.. وقد كانت أنباء أشارت أن نادي برشلونة طلب منه الإعتذار علنا ليتم التوقيع معه.
وجاء بيان لويس سواري كالتالي: "بعد أيام قليلة بالتواجد في المنزل مع عائلتي.. أتيحت لي الفرصة لاستعادة الهدوء والتأمل في حقيقة ما حدث في مباراة إيطاليا وأوروغواي في 24 حزيران/ يونيو 2014.. وبغض النظر عن الجدل والتصريحات المتضاربة التي حدثت خلال هذه الأيام، وعلى إثرها لم أريد التدخل لإضرار زملائي في المنتخب..".



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب الجزائر الأطول بقاء عربيا في المونديال

اصبح منتخب الجزائر رسمياً أكثر منتخب عربي يخوض دقائق لعب في بطولة واحدة  من بطولات كأس العالم، وذلك بعد أن تعادل سلبياً مع ألمانيا في الشوطين  الأول والثاني.

وكان المنتخب المغربي والسعودي قد تأهلا إلى دور  الستة عشر أعوام 1986 و1994 على الترتيب، لكن الأول خسر في الوقت الأصلي مع  ألمانيا الغربية 1-0، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للأخضر السعودي أمام السويد  3-1.

وضمن المنتخب الجزائري من خلال تعادله السلبي في الوقت الأصلي  رفع عدد دقائق لعبه إلى 390 دقيقة، ليتفوق على حاجز الـ 360 دقيقة التي  توقف عنده العرب مرتين في الماضي.

وتلقى المنتخب الجزائري إشادة  كبيرة على مستواه المميز في المباراة، حيث كان الأخطر في الشوط الأول، في  حين قدم تضحيات واستمات في الشوط الثاني، لتقول صحيفة الميرور "لقد أثبتوا  خطأ كل من قال عنهم مجرد محطة عبور."

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دي ماريا ينقذ الارجنتين من كمين سويسرا ويصعد بهم الى ربع النهائي



حقق التانغو فوزا بشق الانفس على حساب اصدقاء شاكيري ضمن منافسات دور الـ16 من كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل.

بطاقة المباراة: الأرجنتين X سويسرا
النتيجة: 1 - 0
الاهداف: الارجنتين - دي ماريا (118)
حقق منتخب الارجنتين فوزا بشق الانفس على حساب منتخب سويسرا بنتيجة 1-0 في الوقت الاضافي القاتل الثلاثاء، ليتأهل التانغو الى ربع نهائي منافسات كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل. 

 وجاءت بداية بداية المباراة دون المستوى المطلوب ولم يقدم كلا المنتخبين اداءا كبيرا في اغلب دقائق الحصة الاولى ولم يكن الشوط الاول كثير الفرص.
ولم يقدم المنتخب الارجنتيني الاداء المنتظر منه في الحصة الاولى ولم يظهر الفتى الذهبي ميسي كثيرا في الشوط الاول بسبب الدفاع السويسري المنظم.
وكان اول تهديد حقيقي في اللقاء عن طريق اللاعب ايلنر الذي سدد كرة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء لكن الكرة علت القائم بقليل عند الدقيقية السابعة.
ولم ينجح ميسي ورفاقه في تحطيم التكتل الدفاعي المهول للمنتخب السويسري الذي اغلق كل الطرق على ميسي ورفاقه.
وكان اول فرص المنتخب السماوي عن طريق هيغوين الذي استلم كرة عرضية متقنة من ميسي لتصل الى هيغوين الذي ضربة كرة راسية قوية لكن الكرة علت القائم بقليل عند الدقيقة (25).
وفي الدقيقة (27) تصدى الحارس الارجنتيني روميرو لكرة قوية جدا للاعب جرانيت شاكا الذي سدد كرة قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء لكن العملاق روميرو حرم سويسرا من هدف محقق.
وقدم المنتخب السويسرا اداء منظم ومتوازن وهدد مرمى التانغو في العديد من المرات وكاد رفاق شاكيري بان يتمكنوا من التقدم على السماوي لكن التسرع حرم ابناء المدرب القدير هتسفيلد من التسجيل.
وفي الدقيقة (38) اهدر اللاعب يوسيب درميتش فرصة العمر على منتخب سويسرا عندما انفرد بالحارس روميرو وسدد الكرة بشكل صعيف جدا ليهدر فرصة هدف محقق على منتخب سويسرا.
ولم تكن دقائق الشوط الاول الاخير عامرة بالاداء والفرص وكان اللعب محصور في منصف الميدان ولم يقدم التانغو اي شيء مميز بالحصة الاولى، لينتهي الشوط الاول على نتيجة التعادل السلبي بين الطرفين.



الشوط الثاني
دخل المنتخب السويسري بشكل جيد في الشوط الثاني وبدا بالضغط على مرمى التانغو منذ البداية على عكس منتخب الارجنتين الذي قدم بداية متوسطة.
وفي الدقيقة (50) كاد شاكيري نجم بايرن ميونيخ ان يضرب شباك روميرو بهدف جميل من ضربة حرة لكن تسديدة شاكيري تصدى لها المتألق روميرو بشكل بارع.
وبعد بداية دون المستوى من رفاق ميسي تحسن اداء الارجنتين واصبحت السيطرة بشكل مطلق للمنتخب السماوي الذي ضغط على الاحمر بشكل كبير جدا. 

 اشوط اضافية تُأهل التانغو
ومع بداية الشوط الاول الاضافي ضغط ميسي واصدقائه بقوة على مرمى سويسرا ولكن دفاع سويسري متين حال من احراز اي هدف ليستمر الوضع على ما هو عليه ويلطق الحكم صافرة نهاية الشوط.
واطلق الحكم صافرة بداية الشوط الاضافي الثاني، واستمر التانغو بالضغط الهجومي بينما بقي سويسرا في الادوار الدفاعية والاعتماد على الهجمات المرتدة، حتى جاء الفرج من اقدام اللاعب الغدار دي ماريا الذي استلم كرة بينية جميلة من ميسي وسدد كرة في الزاوية الصعبة على الحارس المتألق لتعانق كرته 
الشباك في الدقيقة 118.

وفي نهاية الشوط احتسب الحكم ثلاث دقائق وقت بدل ضائع، حيث جن لاعبو سويسرا وتحصلوا على فرصة خطيرة من توزيعة عالية وصلت الى اللاعب دزيمايلي الذي سدد كرة رأسية قوية ارتطمت في القائم ومن ثم ارتطمت بقدمه لتخرج الى خارج الملعب في الدقيقة 121.
وقبل ان يطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية المباراة تدخل غاراي بقوة على شاكيري ليحتسب الحكم خطأ في مكان قاتل على مرمى الارجنتين، نفذت الكرة من شاكيري لترتطم في الجدار الدفاعي وليطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية المباراة معلنا عن تأهل صعب للتانغو الى ربع النهائي على حساب سويسرا.

 

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*للمباراة الرابعة على التوالي.. ليونيل ميسى افضل لاعب فى مباراة الارجنتين ضد سويسرا



تم اختيار مهاجم المنتخب الارجنتينى ليونيل ميسى من قبل موقع الفيفا كأفضل لاعب فى المباراة التى جمعت المنتخب الارجنتينى و المنتخب السويسرى
و شارك ميسى فى المباراة كاملة، و قام ب 65 تمريرة لزملائه ، و سدد مرتين على المرمى



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لوكاكو يعبر ببلجيكا الى ربع النهائي بفوز صعب على أمريكا



حقق المنتخب الاحمر فوز صعب على ابناء العم سام في مباراة دور الـ16 من منافسات كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل.

بطاقة المباراة: بلجيكا X الولايات المتحدة
النتيجة: 2 - 1
الاهداف: بلجيكا - كيفين دى برن (93)، روميلو لوكاكو (105) | الولايات المتحدة - جوليان غرين (107)

حقق  منتخب بلجيكا فوز صعب على حساب نظيره الامريكي بنتيجة 2-1 الثلاثاء،  ليتأهل بلجيكا الى ربع النهائي وتخرج الولايات المتحدة من ثمن نهائي  منافسات كأس العالم 2014 المقامة في البرازيل.
ومع بداية الشوط الاول،  بدأ بلجيكا اللقاء بقوة منذ الدقيقة الاولى عندما خطف الشاب اوريجي الكرة  وسدد كرة ارضية قوية، ولكن الحارس الامريكي هاورد ابعد الكرة الى ركنية.
وبعدها  بدقيقة عاد البلجيكي دي بروين ليسدد كرة ارضية قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء  لترتطم في دفاع امريكا وتخرج الى ركنية رغم محاولة الحارس هاورد لابعاد  الكرة. 
وفي لقطة طريفة في الدقيقة 16 اوقف الحكم الجزائري حيمودي  المباراة ليتم اخراج احد الجماهير اللذين دخول ارض الملعب وركضوا مسافة  طويلة قبل ان يتذكر الامن اخراج هذا المتطفل. 
وفي اخر دقيقة من الشوط  استلم يوريجي الكرة وتقدم ومررها الى دي بروين الذي سدد كرة ملتفة تألق  حارس أمريكا هاورد وابعد الكرة، وبعده اطلق الحكم الجزائري صافرة نهاية  الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي بين الطرفين. 
في الدقيقة 88 مرر دي بروين  كرة الى هازارد الذي تقدم وسد كرة قوية ارتطمت في الشباك الخارجية، وبعدها  بدقيقتين عاد نفس اللاعب دي بروين ليوزع كرة الى كومباني الذي سدد الكرة  ولكن حارس امريكا المتألق يبعد الكرة الى ركنية.
واكدت أمريكا ان تفعلها  وتنهي المباراة في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع بعد ان وصل كرة  جميلة من رأس جونز لتصل الكرة الى فاندولوفيسكي الذي يسدد كرة امام كورتوا  وكرته تمر بجوار القائم بشكل غريب، ووبعدها انهى الحكم الجزائري الشوط  الثاني بالتعادل السلبي، ليحتكم الفريقين الى الاشوط الاضافية. 
 الاشوط الاضافية.. بدأت المباراة فعلياً
ومع  بداية الشوط الاضافي الاول، قام مدرب بلجيكا باقحام المهاجم لوكاكو بديلا  ليوريجي، وكان بالفعل خيار مناسب، عندما استلم الكرة وتقدم ومرر الكرة الى  دي بروين الذي التف حول نفسه وسدد كرة ارضية في الزاوية الصعبة على الحارس  هاورد لتعانق كرته الشباك.


وبعدها تمكن المهاجم المتألق لوكاكو من تسديدة الكرة بقوة على مرتين ولكن الحارس هاورد يرفض ان يسجل احد فيه ويتصدى للكرة ببراعة.
وفي  اخر دقيقة في الشوط اراد دي بروين من هجمة مرتدة لبلجيكا ان يرد الدين  للوكاكو وهذا ما حدث، عندما مرربينية جميلة الى لوكاكو الذي يسدد الكرة كما  جاءت لتعانق كرته الشباك معلنا عن تقدم جديد لبلجيكا، وبعدها اطلق الحكم  صافرة نهاية الشوط الاضافي الاول.


ومع  بداية شوط المباراة الثاني الاضافي، ومن كرة مباغتة وصلت الى اللاعب الشاب  غرين الذي سدد الكرة على الطاير واحرز هدف تقليص النتيجة لامريكا، وبعدها  اشتعلت المباراة.


بعدها  ضغطت امريكا بكامل قوتها الهجومية في محاولة لخطف هدف التعادل في  اخرالدقائق، ولكن دفاع بلجيكا حال دون ذلك، ليطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية  المباراة بفوز وتأهل بلجيكا الى ربع النهائي على حساب الولايات المتحدة.

اهداف المباراة


<strong>



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات ربع نهائي كأس العالم ::

*الجمعة 4 يوليو ::

- فرنسا x ألمانيا ، الساعة 19:00 .

- البرازيل x كولومبيا ، الساعة 23:00 .

*السبت 5 يوليو ::

- الأرجنتين x بلجيكا ، الساعة 19:00 .

- هولندا x كوستاريكا ، الساعة 23:00 .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة الهدافين
اسم اللاعب
الفريق
الأهداف

جيمس رودريغيز

5

نيمار دا سيلفا

4

ليونيل ميسي

4

توماس مولر

4

كريم بنزيما

3

شيردان شاكيري

3

اريين روبن

3

روبين فان بيرسي

3

إينير فالنسيا

3


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لأول مرة في التاريخ .. كل متصدري المجموعات يتأهلون لدور الثمانية

     تأهلت منتخبات البرازيل وهولندا والمانيا وكولومبيا وبلجيكا والأرجنتين  وفرنسا وكوستاريكا إلى دور الثمانية، وفي نفسها المنتخبات التي تصدرت  مجموعاتها في الدور الأول.
 هذه الحالة لم تكن في تاريخ المونديال  الحديث منذ تطبيق نظام الـ 32 منتخباً وتأهل صاحبي المركز الأول والثاني،  أي منذ عام 1998 حيث بدأ التطبيق في مونديال فرنسا.
 وفي كل نسخة سابقة  كان واحد من متصدري المجموعات أو أكثر يخفق في التأهل إلى دور الثمانية،  ويعد مونديال 2002 الأكثر اخفاقاً للمتصدرين حيث خرج 4 منهم في دور الستة  عشر.
 يذكر أن البرازيل ستواجه كولومبيا، والمانيا ستواجه فرنسا،  وهولندا ستواجه كوستاريكا، أما الأرجنتين فستواجه بلجيكا في دور الثمانية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رِجال مُباريات الدور الـ16..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مسار دور الثمانية ونصف النهائي والنهائي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جميع أهداف دور الـ16 من كأس العالم 2014  مجمعة






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إحصائيات يجب أن تعرفها قبل طوي صفحة دور الـ 16



إنتهت مباريات دور الـ 16 كأس العالم البرازيل 2014 بصعود كل من 3 منتخبات من قارة أمريكا الجنوبية "البرازيل – كولومبيا – الأرجنتين" و أربعة في القارة العجوز "ألمانيا – فرنسا – هولندا – بلجيكا" بينما يمثل قارة أميركا الشمالية منتخب واحد و هو مفاجأة البطولة و هو المنتخب الكوستاريكي.
شهدت مباريات دور الـ 16 الثمانية حالة طرد واحدة كانت من نصيب الكوستاريكي دوراتي فيما كانت أقل المباريات إشهاراً للبطاقات مباراة فرنسا و نيجيريا حيث تم إشهار بطاقة واحدة كانت صفراء اللون لمتوسط ميدان منتخب فرنسا و باريس سان جيرمان بلاس ماتويدي.
إنتهى الشوط الأول من المباريات الثمانية لدور الـ 16 بالتعادل السلبي في ست مناسبات .. خمس مباريات من الـ 8 إنتقلت إلى الأشواط الإضافية فيما إنتهت 
ثلاث مباريات في شوطي المباراة الاصليين منها مبارتان في العشر دقائق الأخيرة و هما مبارتي هولندا – المكسيك و فرنسا – نيجيريا.



بالمقارنة بين معدل الأهداف في دور المجموعات و معدلها في دور الـ 16 يكون قد قل حيث أصبح معدل الأهداف في دور الـ 16 2.25 هدف في المباراة الواحدة بعد أن كان 2.83 هدف في مباراة دور المجموعات و ذلك بسبب قوة الدفاع و تألق الحراس الذي كان لافتاً في مباريات هذا الدور حيث شهدت 5 مباريات حصول حراس المرمى على أفضل لاعب بالمباراة. 
ي المباريات الثمانية لدور الـ 16 كانت هناك ركلة جزاء واحدة كانت من نصيب الطواحين الهولندية سجلها كلاس يان هونتيلار وكانت في الدقيقة الـ 94 معلناً تأهل المنتخب الهولندي لدور الثمانية .. أيضاً ظهر الهدف العكسي في مناسبة واحدة حين أكد جوزيف يوبو تأهل المنتخب الفرنسي حين إصطدمت الكرة بقدمه و هزت شباك مرماه معلناً الهدف الثاني للديوك.
 آخر الأهداف توقيتاً في مباريات دور الـ 16 كان هدف عبد المؤمن دجابو الجزائري في مرمى المنتخب الألماني حيث سُجِلَ في الدقيقة 120 و 58 ثانية بينما كان أسرع الأهداف الـ 18 في المباريات الثمانية هدف المدافع المنتقل حديثاً لباريس سان جيرمان البرازيلي دافيد لويز حيث سجله في الدقيقة الـ 18.
أخيراً سيتوزع منتخبات أوروبا الأربعة في ثلاث مباريات حيث يلتقي المانشافت الألماني مع الديوك في مباراة أوروبية خالصة فيما ستكون المبارتان الأخرتان للقارة العجوز مع منتخبين من الأمريكتين حيث يلتقي منتخب هولندا مع كوستاريكا و بلجيكا مع الأرجنتين .. ليست مباراة فرنسا ألمانيا الوحيدة التي تشهد منتخبين من نفس القارة في مباراة واحدة وجهاً لوجه حيث ستكون مباراة البرازيل و كولومبيا أيضاً التي تجمع منتخبين ولكن هذه المرة من قارة أمريكا الجنوبية. من المنتخبات الثمانية الذين تأهلوا إلى دور خروج المغلوب الثاني فقط منتخبي كولومبيا و كوستاريكا للمرة الأولى في تاريخهما بالمونديال .. كما أنها المرة الثانية التي يتأهل المنتخب البلجيكي للدور ذاتي فيما كانت المرة الأولى في مونديال المكسيك 1986. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*30 لاعبا يتقدمهم نيمار مهددين بالغياب عن قبل النهائي

يخوض 30 لاعبا مباريات دور الثمانية لنهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في البرازيل تحت تهديد الغياب عن الدور قبل النهائي في حال تأهل منتخبات بلادهم وفي حال تلقيهم بطاقة صفراء ثانية لهم في البطولة.
ومن أبرز المهددين نجم المنتخب البرازيلي نيمار الذي كان تلقى البطاقة الاولى في المباراة الأولى أمام كرواتيا في الافتتاح، علما بأن منتخب بلاده وكوستاريكا هما صاحبا العدد الاكبر من اللاعبين المهددين (6): البرازيل - نيمار والقائد ثياجو سيلفا ودانيال الفيش وهولك وجو وراميريش.
وعن كوستاريكا - القائد براين رويز وخوسيه ميجل كوبيرو وجانكارلو جونزاليز واستيبان جرانادوس والحارس كيلور نافاس ويلتسين تيخيدا.
وتلتقي البرازيل غدا الجمعة مع كولومبيا التي تملك 3 لاعبين مهددين هم بابلو ارميرو وفريدي جوارين وسانشيس، فيما تلعب كوستاريكا بعد غد السبت مع هولندا التي يواجه ثلاثة لاعبين منها خطر الغياب عن دور الاربعة هم دالي بليند وجوناثان دي جوزمان وستيفان دو فريي.
ومن أبرز المهددين أيضا قائد المانيا فيليب لام وجناح الارجنتين انخل دي ماريا وقائد بلجيكا فنسان كومباني وثلاثي فرنسا بليز ماتويدي وبول بوغبا وباتريس ايفرا.
وتلتقي المانيا غدا مع فرنسا، والارجنتين السبت مع بلجيكا.
يذكر ان البطاقات الصفراء ستلغى عقب دور الثمانية.

وهنا لائحة المهددين بالغياب:
ألمانيا: بينيديكت هويديس، فيليب لام
الأرجنتين: انخل دي ماريا، إيزيكييل جاراي
بلجيكا: توبي الدرفيلد، موسى ديمبيلي، يان فيرجونتن، أكسل فيتسل، فنسان كومباني
البرازيل: نيمار، دانيال الفيش، هولك، جو، ثياجو سيلفا، رانيريش
كولومبيا: بابلو ارميرو، فريدي جوارين، كارلوس سانشيس
كوستاريكا: خوسيه ميجل كوبيرو، جانكارلو جونزاليز، استيبان جرانادوس، كيلور نافاس، براين رويز، يلتسين تيخيدا
فرنسا: باتريس ايفرا، بول بوجبا، بليز ماتويدي
هولندا: دالي بليند، جوناثان دي جوزمان، ستيفان دو فريي.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرازيل تمهل "سوبر مان" 72 ساعة لمغادرة البلاد



أمهلت الشرطة البرازيلية مشجعا إيطاليًا اقتحم ملعب مباراة بلجيكا والولايات المتحدة في دور الثمانية لبطولة كأس العالم ، ثلاثة أيام لمغادرة البلاد وإلا ستقوم باعتقاله وترحيله.
 واقتحم ماريو فيري "27 عاماً" ملعب المباراة التي أقيمت على استاد ارينا دي فونتي نوفا، بمدينة سلفادور، أول أمس الثلاثاء في الدقيقة 15 من عمر اللقاء، بعد أن نهض من على كرسي متحرك استطاع به خداع من حوله بأنه يعاني من إعاقة بدنية، وكان يرتدي قميصاً سوبر مان" الشهير مكتوب عليه "انقذوا أطفال العشوائيات".
 وتسلمت الشرطة البرازيلية أمس الأربعاء تقريراً من الانتربول يتضمن سوابق فيري، الذي سبق واقتحم مباريات في إنجلترا وإيطاليا، اللتين منعتاه من دخول الملاعب.
 وأوضح رئيس الانتربول في البرازيل، لويس نافاجاس، أن ماريو فيري اعتقل بتهمة اقتحام المباراة والاحتيال لدخوله على كرسي متحرك قبل أن ينهض من عليه ويدخل أرض الملعب، لكن تم إطلاق سراحه بعد دفع غرامة، وإبلاغه بأنه يتعين عليه مغادرة الدولة اللاتينية خلال ثلاثة أيام أو أنه سيتم ترحيله "فوراً".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المانيا تنهي مغامرة فرنسا وتصعد الى نصف النهائي الرابع لها على التوالي



بطاقة المباراة: فرنسا * المانيا
النتيجة: 1 - صفر
الاهداف: المانيا – هوملز (12)

سجل  مدافع المميز لمنتخب المانيا وفريق وبوروسيا دورتموند ماتس هوملز هدف  ثمين  لقيود منتخب المانيا للفوز على فرنسا ويصعد بهم الى دور نصف النهائي  للمرة  الرابعة على التوالي ضمن منافسات كأس العالم لكرة القدم.
وجاءت بداية  المباراة قوية من المنتخب الالماني الذي شكل ضغط كبير جدا على  المنتخب  الفرنسي منذ الدقيقة الاولى، مع ان الضغط الالماني كان كبير جدا  على مرمى  الديوك الفرنسي لم يكن هناك تهديد حقيقي وفرصة خطيرة على مرمى  لوريس.
وعند  الدقيقة (7) اهدر اللاعب كريم بنزيمة فرصة هدف محقق عندما استلم كرة  عرضية  متقنة من فالبوينا وسدد كرة قوية جدا مرت بجانب القائم بقليل. 
مع ان  الضغط والاستحواذ كان لمصلحة المنتخب الالماني الا ان المنتخب  الفرنسي اهدر  فرص خطيرة جدا في بداية الدقائق وكاد منتخب الديوك ان يدك  مرمى نوير عند  الدقيقة (11) لكن غريزمان تأخر في تمرر الكرة الى كريم  بنزيمة الذي كان  وحيد امام المرمى لكن الدفاع الالماني تدخل في اخر لحظة. 
 وجاء الرد  الالماني على فرص الديوك بشكل سريع عندما مزق المدافع ماتس  هوملز شباك  المنتخب الفرنسي عندما استلم عرضية متقنة من كروس وسدد كرة  راسية قوية في  شباك لوريس عند الدقيقة (13).


ولم  يقدم المنتخب الفرنسي ردة فعل كبيرة بعد هدف المانشافات حيث عانى  منتخب  الديوك من خلق لفرص على مرمى نوير بسبب الاداء الدفاعي الكبير من   الماكينات.
وفي الدقيقة (24) كاد الاهداف الكبير كلوزة ان يدك شباك  الديوك للمرة  الثانية لكن الكرة العرضية التي وزعها مولر الى كلوزة طالت  عليه.
وعند الدقيقة (33) اهدر اللاعب فالبوينا كرة التعادل عندما سدد  كرة قوية  على العملاق نوير الذي تصدى للكرة بشكل بارع ومن ثم عادة الكرة  الى بنزيمة  الذي سدد الكرة مرة اخرى على مرمى نوير لكن المتالق هوملز ابعد  الكرة في  الوقت المناسب.
ولم يقد المنتخب الالماني الكثير من الاداء  الهجومي في الشوط الثاني حيث  لعب المنتخب الالماني بشكل متوازن جدا حتى  يحافظ على هدف التقدم.
وقبل نهاية الشوط الاول كاد كريم بنزيمة نجم ريال  مدريد الاسباني ان يعيد  منتخب الديوك الى نقطة التعادل من جديد عندما راوغ  دفاعات المانشافت وسدد  كرة قوية لكن الحارس العملاق نوير تصدى للكرة بشكل  بارع وحرم الديوك من  التسجيل، لينتهي الشوط الاول على نتيجة تقدم المنتخب  الالماني بهدف نظيف  عن طريق هوملز.


ودخل المنتخب الفرنسي الشوط الثاني بكل قوة وشكل ضغط كبير جدا على مرمى المنتخب الالماني الذي قدم اداء دفاعي مميز.
مع ان الضغط الفرنسي كان كبير جدا على مرمى المانشافت الا ان الفرص لم تكن بتلك الخطورة على مرمى نوير.
وفي  الدقيقة (59) كاد المدافع الشاب فاران ان يسجل هدف التعديل لمنتخب  فرنسا  عندما سدد كرة راسية قوية لكن نوير البارع تصدى للكرة بشكل مميز. 

اهداف المباراة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرازيل تتخطى كولومبيا بصعوبة وتصل الي نصف نهائي المونديال



بطاقة المباراة: البرازيل x كولومبيا
النتيجة: 2 - 1
الأهداف: تياغو سيلفا (7)، ديفيد لويز (69)، - جيمس رودريغز من نقطة الجزاء (80).

هزم المنتخب البرازيلي لكرة القدم نظيره الكولومبي بهدفين مقابل هدف في  المباراة التي لعبت ضمن منافسات دور نصف النهائي على ملعب كاستيلاو لتواجه  البرازيل ألمانيا مع شكوك حول غياب نيمار عن المباراة بسبب الإصابة 

بلغ المنتخب البرازيلي الدور نصف النهائي من مونديال 2014 لكرة القدم إثر  فوز صعب على نظيره الكولومبي 2-1، في الدور ربع النهائي للنسخة العشرين من  كأس العالم الجمعة.
وأحرز الكولومبي خاميس رودريغيز من ركلة جزاء هدف تقليص الفارق في الشوط  الثاني، قبل أن يفشل لاعبو كولومبيا في تحقيق التعادل رغم الفرص العديدة  التي سنحت لهم.
ويدين أصحاب الضيافة بتأهلهم إلى قلبي دفاع نادي باريس سان جرمان الفرنسي،  تياغو سيلفا، ودافيد لويز، اللذين سجلا هدفي السيليساو في الدقيقتين 7 و69.
وافتتح تسيلفا قائد البرازيل التسجيل لبطلة العالم خمس مرات في الدقيقة  السابعة بعد ركلة ركنية نفذها نيمار، ثم سدد لويز ركلة حرة من 30 مترا في  منتصف الشوط الثاني ليعزز تقدم أصحاب الأرض.



الفرحة البرازيلية لم تدم طويلاً
لكن الفرحة البرازيلية لم تدم طويلا، لأن كولومبيا عادت إلى أجواء اللقاء  من ركلة جزاء تسبب بها الحارس خوليو سيزار على البديل كارلوس باكا، وانبرى  لها خاميس رودريغيز بنجاح (79).
ورفع رودريغيز رصيده إلى ستة أهداف في خمس مباريات، معززا بذلك موقعه في  صدارة لائحة الهدافين، كما بات أول لاعب يصل إلى الشباك في المباريات الخمس  الأولى منذ أن حقق البرازيلي ريفالدو ذلك عام 2002.
لكن رصيد رودريغيز سيتوقف عند ستة أهداف رغم محاولاته ورفاقه في الدقائق  الأخيرة من أجل الإبقاء على آمال بلادهم بمواصلة هذه المغامرة الحالمة، من  خلال إدراك التعادل.


بيد أن النتيجة بقيت على حالها، ولم يطرأ أي تطور جديد في اللقاء سوى إصابة نيمار في الدقيقة 88 وخروجه على الحمالة من أرضية الملعب.
وضرب “سيليساو” الذي يحلم بتعويض ما فاته عام 1950، حين خسر النهائي على  أرضه أمام جاره الأوروغوياني، موعدا ناريا في مباراة دور الأربعة المقررة  الثلاثاء المقبل مع نظيره الألماني الذي تغلب على فرنسا 1-صفر.
إلا أن قائد منتخب البرازيل تياغو سيلفا سيغيب عن نصف النهائي، بعدما تلقى  بطاقة صفراء لعرقلة حارس المرمى عندما كانت الكرة بحوزة الأخير في الدقيقة  64 من المباراة.
وحققت البرازيل المطلوب منها اليوم دون أن تقدم أداء مختلفا عما كان عليه  الوضع مع جارتها الأخرى تشيلي، التي أجبرت “السيليساو” على خوض الوقت  الإضافي ثم مشقة ركلات “الحظ” الترجيحية.

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مشهد رائع ليلة امس.. ديفيد لويز والفيش يواسون رودريجيز بعد الخروج المشرف لكولومبيا





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الارجنتين تنهي مغامرة بلجيكا وتعبر الى نصف النهائي بصعوبة



بهدف يتيم التانغو يضرب شباك الشياطين الحمر ويتأهل الى الدور النصف النهائي بشق الانفس ضمن منافسات كأس العالم.

بطاقة المباراة: الارجنتين – بلجيكا
النتيجة: 1 – صفر
الاهداف: الارجنتين – هيغواين (8)



حقق المنتخب الارجنتيني انتصارا صعبا على نظيره البلجيكي بهدف يتيم عن طريق هيغواين ليتأهل المنتخب السماوي بهذا الهدف الى نصف النهائي من منافسات كأس العالم لكرة القدم.
وجاءت بداية قوية من منتخب الارجنتين الذي دخل اللقاء وعينه على ضرب حصون بلجيكا وخطف بطاقة العبور في اسرع وقت ممكن. 
 وحاول التانغو وشكل ضغط كبير على مرمى الشياطين منذ البداية عن طريق الرباعي المميز ميسي ودي ماريا وهيغواين ولافيتزي. 
 وفي الدقيقة الثالثة كان اول تهدد ارجنتيني على مرمى بلجيكا عن طريق لافيتزي الذي استلم كرة متقنة من البرغوث ميسي لكن لافيتزي حاول ان يوزع عرضية الى هيغواين لكن الدفاع الاحمر ابعد الخطر في اخر لحظة.
وفي الدقيقة 8 سجل المهاجم هيغواين اولى اهداف اللقاء عندما استلم كرة مرتدة من المدافع البلجيكي وسدد الكرة على الطاير في شباك الحارس العملاق كورتوا ليعلن عن تقدم السماوي بهدف اول.



ولم يقدم المنتخب البلجيكي الاداء الهجومي الكبير الذي كان منتظر منه ولم نرى فرص حقيقية من الشياطين على مرمى التانغو.
وفي الدقيقة (26) كانت اول فرص المنتخب البلجيكي عن طريق اللاعب دي بروين الذي سدد كرة قوية لكن الحارس روميرو تصدى للكرة بشكل بارع. 
تعرض المنتخب الارجنتيني الى ضربة قوية جدا عندما تعرض النجم دي ماريا الى اصابة قوية على ما يبدو وخرج على اثرها مصاباى عند الدقيقة (32).
ولم يكن الشوط الاول كثير الفرص من كلا المنتخبين مع ان الاداء كان متوسط لكن الفرص لم تكن كثيرة ابدا. 
 وقبل نهاية الشوط الاول كاد ميسي ان يضرب شباك منتخب بلجيكا بهدف ثاني عندما حصل على ضربة حرة من على مشارف منطة الجزاء وسدد كرة قوية علت القائم بقليل عند الدقيقة (44). 



 ودخل المنتخب الارجنتيني الشوط الثاني بعزيمة كبيرة جدا وبدا بالضغط على مرمى المنتخب البلجيكي منذ البداية.
وفي الدقيقة (51) كاد الخطير هيغواين ان يدك شباك كورتوا بهدف ثاني عندما راوغ الدفاع وسدد كرة قوية جدا لكن المدافع فان بويتن تصدى للكرة في اخر لحظة.
واستمر الاداء المميز من المهاجم الخطير هيغواين وكاد ان يسجل هدف الاطمئنان لمنتخب التانغو عندما قام بمجهود فردي كبير وراوغ دفاعات الشياطين وسدد كرة قوية على مرمى كورتوا لكن القائم رد كرة هيغواين وحرم الارجنتين من هدف ثاني قاتل عند الدقيقة (55).
ولم يقدم المنتخب البلجيكي الاداء الهجومي المميز ولم يقدم نجم تشيلسي الانجليزي هازارد اي شيء يذكر في اللقاء.
وكاد مروان فيلايني ان يعيد منتخب بلاده الى نقطة التعادل عندما سدد كرة راسية قوية لكن كرة مروان علت القائم بقليل.



وبعد بداية قوية من المنتخب الارجنتيني تراجع اداء التانغو بشكل كبير الى الخلف ولم يقدم الكثير على المستوى الهجومي في اخر ربع ساعة من اللقاء.
وحاول المنتخب البلجيكي في اخر دقائق المباراة ان يسجل هدف التعديل لكن الدفاع الارجنتيني قاتل بشكل كبير وحرم لاعبي الشياطين من التسجيل.
واهدر نجم منتخب الارجنتين الاول ليونيل ميسي هدف محقق عندما انفرد بالحارس كورتوا وسدد الكرة بقوة لكن الحارس العملاق كورتوا تصدى للكرة بشكل بارع وحرم ميسي من التسجيل، ويعتبر الحارس كورتوا الدابة السوداء للاعب ميسي حيث تقابلا هذا الموسم سبعة مرات ولم يستطيع البرغوت الارجنتيني من التسجيل في اي لقاء. 

اهداف المباراة






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هولندا تهزم عناد كوستاريكا بركلات الحظ وتتأهل الى المربع الذهبي



منتخب الطواحين البرتقاليه تحقق انتصارا صعبا بركلات الترجيح على حساب التيكوس في مونديال 2014 في البرازيل.

بطاقة المباراة: هولندا X كوستاريكا
النتيجة: 0 - 0 | ركلات الترجيح (4-3)

حقق  المنتخب الهولندي فوزا صعبا بركلات الترجيح على حساب منتخب التيكوس   كوستاريكا بنتيجة (4-3)، وذلك بعد ان انتهت المباراة بالتعادل السلبي   السبت، ليتأهل الطواحين الى نصف النهائي امام منتخب التانغو الارجنتين ضمن   منافسات كأس العالم 2014. 
 ومع بداية الشوط الاول، بدى الحذر واضحا على  كلا الفريقين، رغم ان هولندا  سيطرت بكثرة على الكرة ولكن فرصهم كانت عقيمة  امام دفاع متمكن من  كوستاريكا الذي اعتمد فقط معظم فترات الشوط على  الهجمات المرتدة.
واستمر الوضع على حاله الى ان جاءت الدقيقة 22 عندما  وصلت كرة جميلة الى  فان بيرسي وحيدا امام الحارس ليسدد كرة قوية ولكن  الحارس المتألق نافاس  تصدى للكرة لترد وتصل الى المخضرم شنايدر الذي راوغ  الدفاع وسدد كرة ارضية  قوية ولكن نافاس قال كلمته وتصدى للكرة على دفعتين.
وفي  الدقيقة 29 من عُمر المباراة وصلت كرة جميلة الى ديباي من شنايدر  ليتقدم  ويسدد كرة قوية تصدى لها نافاس بقدمه، وبعدها بدقيقة كات اخطر فرصة  للتيكوس  في المباراة عندما وصلت الكرة الى براين رويز الذي سدد كرة قوية  على  الطاير ولكن مرت بجوار القائم.
ومن تدخل قوي من دياز على قدم ارين روبن  تحصل منتخب الطواحين البرتقالية  على ركلة حرة مباشرة على مشارف منطقة جزاء  كوستاريكا، نفذها شنايدر بطريقة  رائعة ولكن حارس مرمى التيكوس المتألق  نافاس تصدى للكرة وابعدها الى  ركنية للطواحين.



 الشوط الثاني.. هولندا تظهر في النهاية
ومع  بداية الشوط الثاني، استمرت هولندا بالضغط على مرمى كوستاريكا، حتى  جاءت  الدقيقة 52 عندما تدخل المدافع اومانا على روبن بقوة ليمنحه الحكم  البطاقة  الصفراء وركلة حرة خطيرة للطواحين، نفذت الكرة ارضية من روبن الى  شنايدر  الذي سدد الكرة على الطاير ولكن بعيدة عن مرمى الحارس نافاس.
وبعدها  بثلاث دقائق تحصل الخطير فان بيرسي على ركنية للطواحين، نفذت الكرة  عالية  لتصل الى رأس ستيفان دي فريغ الذي سدد الكرة بقوة لترتطم في الدفاع   الكوستاريكي وتبعد بعدها الكرة.
وبعد مرور ساعة من المباراة، تعرض كامبل  لدفعة من الخلف في منطقة جزاء  هولندا ولكن الحكم الاوزبكي رافشان طالب  باستمرار اللعب وسط احتجاج لاعبي  كوستاريكا لعدم احتساب ركلة جزاء ربما  صحيحة.

 الاشواط الاضافية.. كوستاريكا تصل الى ركلات الحظ
ومع  بداية الشوط الاضافي الاول، بدأت هولندا بالضغط بقوة على مرمى  كوستاريكا،  وبعدها بدقيقتين تحصل ديريك كاوت على ركنية للطواحين، نفذت  الكرة لتصل  الكرة الى رأس فيلار الذي سدد كرة قوية ولكن الحارس نافاس  يتألق ويبعد  الكرة الى ركنية.
واستمرت المحاولات الهولندية، لكن دون جدوى ليحتسب  الحكم دقيقتين وقت بدل  ضائع وبعدها يطلق الحكم صافرته نهاية الشوط الاضافي  الاول دون تغيير يذكر  في النتيجة.
وانطلق الشوط الاضافي الثاني، تعمدت  كوستاريكا اضاعة الوقت بشتى الوسائل  للوصول الى ركلات الترجيح، ودافع  التيكوس بدفاع حديدي امام هجمات هولندا  المستمرة.

 

 ركلات الترجيح هولندية بامتياز
وتمكن  المنتخب الهولندي من الوصول الى نصف النهائي بعد ان تخطى كوستاريكا  بركلات  الترجيح بنتيجة 4-3، لتضرب موعدا ناريا مع الارجنتين في نصف  النهائي.

 

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قائمة هدافين البطولة حتى الان : ــــــ


اسم اللاعب        عدد الأهداف

جيمس رودريغيز    6
نيمار دا سيلفا        4
ليونيل ميسي        4
توماس مولر        4
كريم بنزيما        3
شيردان شاكيري    3
اريين روبن        3
روبين فان بيرسي    3
إينير فالنسيا        3
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباريات القادمة  

نصف النهائي 

الثلاثاء 8 / 7

البرازيل  ×    ألمانيا    

الاربعاء 9 / 7

هولندا  ×   الأرجنتين



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ما تبقى من المونديال بعد مرور 60 مباراة



بعد مرور 60 مباراة في مونديال البرازيل رصدت جملة من الإحصائيات التي ستدخل المفكرة الوردية لتاريخ كأس العالم.
فيما يلي بعض الأرقام بعد انتهاء 60 مباراة من أصل 64 في نهائيات كأس العالم 2014 لكرة القدم المقامة حالياً في البرازيل قبل انطلاق الدور نصف النهائي بمباراتي البرازيل مع ألمانيا والأرجنتين مع هولندا.

- 14 هدفاً من أصل 159 سجلها لاعبون من بايرن ميونيخ الألماني ليصبح الفريق الأكثر تمثيلاً على لائحة الهدافين، وهم توماس مولر (4)، الهولندي أرين روبن (3)، السويسري جيردان شاكيري (3)، الكرواتي ماريو ماندزوكيتش (2)، ماريو غوتسه (1)، الأميركي جوليان غرين (1). 

يأتي بعده برشلونة الإسباني (10 أهداف) مع الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي (4)، البرازيلي نيمار (4)، التشيلي أليكسيس سانشيس (2)، ومانشستر يونايتد الإنكليزي (8) مع الهولندي روبن فان بيرسي (3)، الإسباني خوان ماتا (1)، البرتغالي ناني (1)، المكسيكي خافيير هرنانيدز (1)، واين روني (1) والبلجيكي مروان فلايني (1).

- الدوري الألماني هو الأكثر تمثيلاً على لائحة الهدافين مع ثلاثين هدفاً، يليه الإنكليزي (29) والإسباني (23).

- سجل 62 هدفاً بالقدم اليمنى، و59 باليسرى و30 بالرأسيات، فيما دخل ثلاثة أهداف بأجسام اللاعبين، وخمسة عن طريق الخطأ.

- الكولومبي خميس رودريغيز هو أفضل لاعب هجومي في البطولة حتى الآن مع ستة أهداف وتمريرتين حاسمتين. يليه الألماني مولر (4+2)، والأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي (4+1) والبرازيلي نيمار (4+1).

- الأرجنتيني ميسي هو اللاعب الوحيد الذي سجل أكثر من مرة من خارج منطقة الجزاء، ونجح بهذا الأمر في ثلاث مناسبات.

- ميسي هو أيضاً الأكثر إختياراً أفضل لاعب في المباراة (4 مرات)، يليه خميس رودريغيز (3) والحارس الكوستاريكي كيلور نافاس (3)، فيما كان الجزائري إسلام سليماني من بين الذين أحرزوا الجائزة مرتين.

- الكولومبي خميس يتصدر ترتيب الهدافين (6)، ومواطنه خوان كوادرادو التمريرات الحاسمة (4).

- عدد الأهداف 159 بمعدل 2.65 في المباراة الواحدة وهو الأعلى حتى الآن منذ فرنسا 1998 (2.67).

- لاعبان فقط نجحا بتحقيق ثلاثية هما الألماني توماس مولر في مباراة البرتغال والسويسري جيردان شاكيري في مباراة هندوراس.

- احتسبت 12 ركلة جزاء تم تسجيل 11 منها، وكان الفرنسي كريم بنزيمة الوحيد الذي أهدر في مباراة سويسرا.

- أسرع هدف سجله الأميركي كلينت دمبسي بعد 30 ثانية على انطلاق المواجهة مع غانا.

- أفضل هجوم: هولندا وكولومبيا (12).

- أسوأ هجوم: الكاميرون وهندوراس وإيران (1).

- أفضل دفاع: كوستاريكا (2).

- أسوأ دفاع : أستراليا والكاميرون (9).

- المباراة الأكثر أهدافاً: فرنسا-سويسرا 5-2

- أكبر نتيجة: هولندا- إسبانيا 5-1، ألمانيا-ألبرتغال 4-صفر، كرواتيا-الكاميرون 4-صفر.

- الأكثر فوزاً: الأرجنتين (5).

- الأكثر نيلاً للإنذارات: كوستاريكا (12).

- الأقل نيلاً للبطاقات الحمراء: البرتغال (2).


*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*شكرا على المتابعة،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرازيل وألمانيا نصف نهائي مفتوح على كل الاحتمالات
الماكينات الألمانية تسعى للثأر من السامبا البرازيلي في المحطة ما قبل الاخيرة من المونديال



يستضيف ملعب مينيراو بمدينة بيلو هوريزونتي يوم الثلاثاء مباراة تجمع ما بين منتخب البرازيل ومنتخب ألمانيا في إطار مباريات نصف نهائي كأس العالم المقام بالبرازيل في الفترة ما بين 12 حزيران/يونيو حتى 13 تموز/يوليو.

المباراة التي يتوقع أن تشهد حضور ما يقارب 62 ألف متفرج سيديرها الحكم المكسيكي رودريغيز الذي أدار مباراة إيطاليا وأورغواي في الدور الأول والتي شهدت العضة الشهيرة من سواريز لكيلليني. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ألمانيا تذل البرازيل بنتيجة تاريخية وتتأهل لنهائي المونديال



لقن المنتخب الألماني نظيره البرازيلي درسا كرويا قاسيا، في فنون اللعبة، وتغلب عليه بنتيجة قياسية قوامها سبعة أهداف مقابل هدف في مباراة قبل نهائي كأس العالم التي تستضيفها بلاد السامبا.
بدا السيليساو فريق كالشبح .. ضعيف فنيا وتكتيكيا، فشل مدربه العجوز لويس فيليبي سكولاري في ماراثون كروي أمام الشاب يواخيم لوف وماكيناته الألمانية.



احتاج المانشافت 20 دقيقة فقط لدك الشباك البرازيلية بخمسة أهداف ضمنت له تذكرة التأهل الأولى لنهائي المونديال.
وتلاعب النجوم مولر وكروس وكلوزه واوزيل بالدفاع البرازيلي المهلهل وأمطروا شباك جوليو سيزار بخماسية تناوب عليها مولر في الدقيقة 11، واضاف كلوزه الهدف الثاني ليصبح الهداف التاريخي لكأس العالم برصيد 16 هدفا، وعزز توني كروس هدفين وسامي خضيرة بثلاثية في الدقائق 24 و26 و29، وأضاف توني كروس هدفين،  في الشوط الثاني  في الدقيقتين 69، 79.



وعلى الرغم من توقع الكثيرون أن تكون المباراة صعبة على منتخب البرازيل في ظل  غياب أثنين من أعمدة الفريق الأساسيين وهما تياجو سيلفا للإيقاف، ونيمار للإصابة، لم يتوقع أحد أن تكون النتيجة بهذه القسوة.
وحاول المنتخب البرازيلي تجميل صورته في بداية الشوط الثاني، وتحسن ادائه نسبيا لكن دون فاعلية، وباءت كل محاولات هالك وفريد وباولينيو بالفشل.
وبمرور الوقت اختفي أصحاب الأرض تماما من الملعب منذ الدقيقة 60، وضاعف أندري شورله معاناة جماهير السامبا، وضرب الحارس المسكين جوليو سيزار بالهدفين السادس والسابع في الدقيقتين 69 و79، قبل أن يحرز أوسكار هدف حفظ ماء الوجه لمنتخب البرازيل في الدقيقة الأخيرة، ليتاهل الالمان بفوز عريض سيسطره التاريخ بأنه ليلة سوداء في تاريخ كرة القدم البرازيلية.

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلوزه يحطم رقم رونالدو..ويعتلي عرش صدارة هدافي المونديال



حطم مهاجم المنتخب الألماني ميروسلاف كلوزه رقم البرازيلي رونالدو في عدد الأهداف المسجلة في نهائيات كأس العالم بعد تسجيله الهدف الثاني في مرمى البرازيل في دور الأربعة من مونديال 2014، وذلك بعد ان لعب اساسيا للمرة الثانية في النسخة العشرين. وسجل كلوزه الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 23 رافعاً رصيده إلى 16 هدفاً مقابل 15 لرونالدو بطل العالم السابق. وسجل كلوزه 5 أهداف في مونديال كوريا الجنوبية واليابان عام 2002 ومثلها في مونديال المانيا 2006 عندما توج هدافا له، قبل أن يوقع 4 أهداف في النسخة الماضية، في جنوب افريقيا 2010 وهدفين في النسخة الحالية بعد الأول أمام غانا (2-2) في الجولة الثانية من الدور الأول. وكان رونالدو هز الشباك أربع مرات في مونديال 1998، و8 مرات في مونديال 2002 وتوج هدافاً له، و3 اهداف في المانيا. يذكر أن كلوزه هو أفضل هداف في تاريخ المنتخب الالماني برصيد 71 هدفاً في 136 مباراة، متقدماً على جيرد مولر الذي سجل 68 هدفاً لكن في 62 مباراة فقط، كما انه يحتل المركز الثاني من حيث اكثر اللاعبين مشاركة مع "ناسيونال مانشافت" خلف لوثار ماتيوس الذي خاض 150 مباراة من 1980 حتى 2000. وفي ما يلي سجل أفضل الهدافين في تاريخ نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم منذ انطلاقها عام 1930: - 16 هدفا: الالماني ميروسلاف كلوزه (منذ 2002) - 15 هدفا: البرازيلي رونالدو (1998 و2002 و2006) - 14 الالماني جيرد مولر (1970 و1974) - 13 هدفا: الفرنسي جوست فونتين (1958) - 12 هدفا: البرازيلي بيليه (1958 و1962 و1966 و1970) - 11 هدفا: الالماني يورجن كلينسمان (1990 و1994 و1998) المجري ساندور كوتشيش (1954) - 10 اهداف: الارجنتيني جابريال باتيستوتا (1994 و1998 و2002) البيروفي تيوفيلو كوبياس (1970 و1978) البولندي جريجوري لاتو (1974 و1978 و1982) الانجليزي جاري لينيكر (1986 و1990) الالماني هيلموت ران (1954 و1958) -

هدف كلوزه التاريخي





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرازيل تدخل سجل أقسى خسارات المونديال







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*5 اهداف تفصل مونديال البرازيل عن كسر الرقم القياسي



باتت خطوط الهجوم في النسخة العشرين لنهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في البرازيل على بعد 4 اهداف من الرقم القياسي في عدد الاهداف في نسخة واحدة في تاريخ العرس العالمي وهي 171 هدفا سجلت في مونديال 1998 في فرنسا.
وارتفعت حصيلة الاهداف المسجلة في المونديال البرازيلي الى 167 هدفا في 61 مباراة عقب الفوز الكاسح للمنتخب الالماني على نظيره البرازيلي المصيف (7-1) امس الثلاثاء في دور الاربعة.
وبلغ المعدل التهديفي في المباراة الواحدة في النسخة الحالية 7ر2، فيما كان المعدل التهديفي 3ر2 في المستوى ذاته من البطولة في النسخة الاخيرة في جنوب افريقيا.
وسخرت وسائل الاعلام البرازيلية اليوم من منتخب بلادها عقب خسارته المذلة امام الالمان 1-7، مشيرة الى ان السقوط المذل مكن النسخة الحالية من الاقتراب من الرقم القياسي في عدد الاهداف في نسخة واحدة في تاريخ المونديال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*10 أرقام قياسية حققتها المانيا بفوزها على البرازيل



حقق المنتخب الألماني فوزاً كبيراً بنتيجة 7-1 على البرازيل في قبل نهائي كأس العالم، ليضرب المانشافت موعداً مع الفريق الفائز من هولندا والأرجنتين لحسم الصراع على لقب البطولة الأهم في عالم كرة القدم.
فوز المانيا يوم أمس لم يعطها بطاقة العبور إلى المباراة النهائية وحسب، بل جعلها تكسر 10 أرقام قياسية في آن واحد، وفيما يلي هذه الأرقام:

1- أصبحت المانيا أكثر منتخب في تاريخ المونديال يخوض مباراة نهائية، فقد فض رجال يواكيم لوف يوم أمس الشراكة مع البرازيل بوصولهم إلى النهائي الثامن.

2- بات ميروسلاف كلوزه الهداف التاريخي المطلق لبطولة كأس العالم، فقد سجل الهدف الثاني في المباراة، مما رفع رصيده إلى 16 هدفاً في تاريخ البطولة منهياً زعامة الظاهرة البرازيلية رونالدو التي استمرت منذ مونديال 2006.

3- أصبح ميروسلاف كلوزه أول لاعب في تاريخ المونديال ينهي البطولة 4 مرات وهو يحتل أحد المراكز الثلاث الأولى.

4- أزاحت المانيا البرازيل عن عرش أكبر قوة هجومية في تاريخ المونديال، فقد رفعت رصيدها يوم أمس إلى 223 هدفاً متفوقة على أصحاب الأرض الذين سجلوا 221 هدفاً.

5- المانيا باتت الفريق الذي حقق أكبر فوز على البرازيل في تاريخ كأس العالم.

6- المانيا باتت الفريق الذي حقق أكبر فوز على البرازيل في أرضها في كل البطولات.

7- حققت المانيا أكبر فوز في تاريخ المونديال على صاحب الأرض.

8- بتسجيله 7 أهداف، بات المنتخب الألماني أكثر منتخب سجل في تاريخ نصف النهائي متفوقا على الرقم السابق والذي كان 6 أهداف.

9- سجلت المانيا يوم أمس 5 أهداف في 29 دقيقة، وهو أسرع وقت تسجل فيه هذه الكمية في تاريخ كأس العالم.

10- سجل توني كروس أسرع ثنائية أهداف في تاريخ كأس العالم، حيث سجل هدفين خلال 69 ثانية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأرجنتين تطيح بهولندا بركلات "الحظ" الترجيحية وتتأهل لنهائي المونديال



تاهل المنتخب الأرجنتيني إلى نهائي بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم عقب تغلبه  على حساب نظيره الهولندي بنتيجة 4-2 بركلات الجزاء الترجيحية عقب التعادل  السلبي الذي سيطر على المباراة التي أقيمت مساء الأربعاء في ختام دور  الأربعة لبطولة كأس العالم.
سجل للأرجنتين في ركلات الترجيح ميسي وجاراي وأجويرو وماكسي رودريجيز، وسجل لهولندا روبن وكاوت وأضاع فلار وشنايدر.
وتأهلت الأرجنتين لنهائي المونديال لأول مرة منذ 24 عاماً كاملة لتعيد  نهائي بطولة 1990 مع ألمانيا في المواجهة التي ستقام يوم الأحد المقبل.

انطلقت المباراة بتحفظ شديد بين الفريقين مع إلتحام مبكر بين لافيتزي ودي  فريج الذي أوقف انطلاقة اللاعب الأرجنتيني في الدقيقة الثالثة ، ونجح أيضاً  زاباليتا في إيقاف هجمة مبكرة من الثنائي الخطير شنايدر وروبن في الدقيقة  السادسة.

وانحصر الأداء في الشوط الأول بين الفريقين في منطقة وسط الملعب ، وظهر  شنايدر بمجهود وفير للتحكم في إيقاع المباراة لصالح هولندا ولكن دفاع  الأرجنتين لم يسمح بمساحات لانطلاقات الثنائي روبن وفان بيرسي.

وفي الدقيقة 23 ، انطلق كاوت مع فان بيرسي على الجانب الأيمن في أول هجمة  خطيرة كادت أن تصنع هدفاً لصالح هولندا وربما هي أسرع هجمة في الشوط الأول  لصالح الطواحين.



معركة وسط الملعب كانت شعار هذا الشوط وخاصة في مواجهة الثنائي ماسكيرانو  وشنايدر، وتحرك فان بيرسي لإيجاد الخطورة أمام منطقة جزاء الأرجنتين في  الدقيقة 33 ولكن بلا جدوى وسط تماسك دفاعي للتانجو، وتعرض شنايدر للإصابة  في الدقيقة 38.

وانتهى الشوط الأول بتسديدة بلا خطورة من ميسي على مرمى سيلسين تصدى لها حارس هولندا بسهولة.



ومع بداية الشوط الثاني ، أجرى فان جال تغييراً تقليدياً بإشراك جانمات  بدلاً من برونو مارتينز بعد حصول الأخير على بطاقة صفراء مما جعل فان جال  يخشى طرد اللاعب، وتعرض روبن لإلتحام قوي من جانب ديميكلس مدافع الأرجنتين  الذي حصل على إنذار.

وشهدت الدقيقة 50 نشاطاً ملحوظاً من جانب الداهية ميسي الذي هرب من الرقابة  اللصيقة بمراوغة على حدود المنطقة ثم تسديدة قوية، وقرر فان جال الاستعانة  بلاعب الوسط خوردي كلاسي بدلاً من دي يونج في الدقيقة 62.

وظهر أخيراً في الكادر هيجواين بفرصة على مرمى هولندا ولكن بلا خطورة في  الدقيقة 75 من عمر المباراة ولكن الأداء بشكل عام استمر بإيقاعه الهادئ  المنحصر في وسط الملعب.

بعد 81 دقيقة، أجرى سابيلا مدرب الأرجنتين أول تغييرات فريقه بإشراك  بالاسيو على حساب بيريز غير الموفق في تعويض غياب دي ماريا ثم شارك بعدها  بدقيقة أجويرو على حساب هيجواين الذي قدم مباراة ضعيفة المستوى واستسلم  للرقابة الهولندية.

الدقائق الأخيرة من عمر الوقت الأصلي للمباراة مرت هادئة رغم محاولات  هولندا التي كانت الأكثر سيطرة في أغلب فترات المباراة، وتألق ماسكيرانو  وأبعد أخطر هجمة من روبن المنطلق الذي استغل تمريرة سحرية من جانب شنايدر  ولكن لاعب وسط برشلونة أغلق المساحات أمام نجم هولندا.

واستمر الضغط الهولندي في الوقت الإضافي عن طريق السريع كاوت أحد نجوم  المباراة بينما ألقى فان جال بآخر أوراقه بإشراك هنتلار على حساب فان بيرسي  أملاً في خطف هدف التقدم بحثاً عن إنهاء المباراة دون اللجوء لركلات  الترجيح وأنهى آمال الحارس البديل تيم كرول في الظهور.

سابيلا أشرك أيضاً ماكسي رودريجيز على حساب لافيتزي بعد مرور 100 دقيقة تقريباً في محاولة للسيطرة على وسط الملعب.

في الشوط الإضافي الثاني ، كان منتخب الأرجنتين الأكثر نشاطاً خاصة مع  تحركات بالاسيو الورقة الرابحة لسابيلا وأهدر فرصة خطيرة قبل النهاية بأربع  دقائق بعد تألق لافت من الحارس الهولندي ليحتكم الفريقان لركلات الترجيح  التي ابتسمت للأرجنتين بفضل تألق الحارس سيرجيو روميرو الذي تصدى لركلتين.



فيديو ركلات الترجيح





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطوة واحدة تفصل ميسي عن حلمه الأكبر



يحتاج ليونيل ميسي إلى خطوة واحدة لتثبيت نفسه في نادي العظماء بعد قيادته الأرجنتين إلى فوز بشق الانفس على هولندا 4-2 بركلات الترجيح بعد تعادلهما بدون أهداف والتأهل إلى نهائي مونديال البرازيل 2014 لكرة القدم .
هطلت الألقاب على ابن السابعة والعشرين عاماً ، إشادات وجوائز فردية لا تعد ولا تحصى في السنوات الماضية إثر تألقه مع برشلونة الاسباني، لكن ميسي الملقب بـ"البرغوث" ينقصه ترك بصمة دامغة في كأس العالم لينضم إلى الاسطورة البرازيلية بيليه بطل 1958 و1962 و1970 ومواطنه المشاغب دييجو مارادونا بطل 1986.
استهل ميسي مشواره في المونديال الحالي بهدف الفوز على البوسنة والهرسك (2-1) منتصف الشوط الثاني، وفي مواجهة ايران اطلق كرة رائعة في الوقت بدل الضائع (90+1) وضعت "البي سيليستي" في الدور الثاني، قبل أن يضرب نيجيريا بثنائية (3-2) رفعت رصيده إلى أربعة أهداف.
في الدور الثاني أمام سويسرا وبرغم تقديم الارجنتين أداءً مخيباً للآمال، بالنسبة لفريق يعتبر من أقوى المرشحين لإحراز اللقب للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه، لعب ميسي دور المحرك مجدداً فنال جائزة أفضل لاعب في المباراة (للمرة الرابعة على التوالي) بعد تمريره الكرة الحاسمة لأنخل دي ماريا في الدقيقة 118 إثر مجهود فردي رائع.
وفي دور الثمانية للمونديال ، قدم المطلوب منه في مباراة سيطرت عليها الواقعية أمام بلجيكا وحسمها لاعبو المدرب اليخاندرو سابيلا بهدف جونزالو هيجواين.
وفي مباراة دور الأربعة التي لمس فيها الكرة 68 مرة لكن أياً منها لم يكن داخل منطقة الجزاء بسبب الطابع الدفاعي الذي طغى على المواجهة، لكن في الامتحان الوحيد الذي واجهه نجح بترجمة ركلة ترجيح في المرمى الهولندي كانت الأولى لبلاده في حصة ركلات "الحظ" فأراح أعصاب زملائه خصوصاً أن هولندا أضاعت ركلتها الاولى.
برغم مشاركته في تشكيلة الارجنتين الذهبية في أولمبياد بكين 2008، إلا أن النجاح في كوبا أمريكا وكأس العالم لم يحالف ابن روزاريو.
لا يمكن لاي عاقل ان يشكك في نوعية، قدرة وبراعة ميسي، بعد تحليقه ببرشلونة الى القاب الدوري المحلي، دوري ابطال اوروبا وتتويجه افضل لاعب في العالم اربع مرات متتالية بين 2009 و2012، لكن نجمة المونديال تبقى الاغلى من بين نواقص خزانة ميسي المدججة.
اللافت أن ميسي شارك مرتين في المونديال حتى الآن برغم صغر سنه، في الأولى لم يحصل على فرصة حقيقية اذ كان بديلاً في 2006 وسجل مرة في شباك صربيا ومونتينيجرو، وفي الثانية خرج مع زملائه بطريقة صادمة أمام المانيا تحت إشراف مارادونا بالذات دون أن يسجل أي هدف، لكن برباعيته حتى الآن في البرازيل ترك بصمة بين افضل لاعبي البطولة الكولومبي جيمس رودريجيز والألمانيان توني كروس وتوماس مولر والهولندي ارين روبن.
حصل ميسي على كل الأسلحة، واهمها الدعم المطلق من المدرب سابيلا الذي صنع فريقا على مقاسه، وأبعد كارلوس تيفيز من أجل خلق فريق متوازن يعمل على دقات قلب ميسي.
في قلوب الارجنتينيين، لا يزال مارادونا الأعظم في التاريخ، خصوصا لأنهم لم ينجحوا برؤية ميسي في ملاعبهم، إذ رحل بعمر الثالثة عشرة الى برشلونة، ولانه لم يجلب لهم اللقب العالمي في ظل منافسة شرسة بينهم وبين الجار البرازيلي، بالاضافة إلى حرارة مارادونا صاحب الكاريزما والجانب الشرس من اللعبة.
لم يكرر ميسي مؤخراً المستوى الذي منحه الكرة الذهبية لأربع سنوات متتالية، فوقع فريسة الإصابات في الاشهر الـ12 الاخيرة، وسقط مع والده ووكيل اعماله في فخ التهرب من دفع ضرائب بالملايين للسلطات الاسبانية.
بعمر التاسعة بدأت مواهبه تتفتح تزامنا مع ظهور نقص في هورمونات نموه، وهي مشكلة كادت تحرمه أن يصبح لاعباً كبيرا على حد قول طبيب الغدد دييجو شفارستاين: "الأطفال يريدون أن يصبحوا أكبر حجماً من أجل المظهر والفتيات، لكنه أراد ذلك من أجل كرة القدم". وصف له علاج مرتفع الثمن بكلفة ألف يورو شهرياً يعوض النقص ويعطي نتائج سريعة، لكن في ظل ازمة اقتصادية وفقدان والده العامل بالمعادن لوظيفته وبالتالي خسارة التأمين الذي يؤمن لطفله الادوية، عولت عائلة ميسي على انقاذ نادي برشلونة لها من ورطتها فنقلهم إلى أسبانيا ورعى الطفل الموهوب تحت جناحيه ليصبح افضل لاعب في العالم وربما في التاريخ.
قال ميسي إن هدفه الاساسي هذا الموسم هو كأس العالم، ما أثار حفيظة مشجعي برشلونة الذين اعتبروا بعد موسمه السيء انه خبأ ما يملكه حتى مونديال البرازيل، لكن إذا وفى بوعده امام المانيا سيدخل نادي العظماء ويعود بطلاً متوجاً يفتخر به برشلونة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روميرو رجل المباراة في ليلة الإطاحة بالطواحين



نال سيرخيو روميرو حارس مرمى منتخب الأرجنتين جائزة رجل المباراة ، المخصصة لأفضل لاعب في لقاء هولندا والأرجنتين في الدور قبل النهائي لكأس العالم.
روميرو كان صاحب الفضل في تأهل راقصي التانجو لمواجهة ألمانيا في نهائي المونديال، حيث حافظ على نظافة شباكه طوال 120 دقيقة بالوقتين الأصلي والإضافي.
وفي ركلات الترجيح نجح  روميرو حارس موناكو الفرنسي في التصدي لركلتي ويسلي شنايدر  ورون فلار، ليساهم في حسم الموقعة لصالح منتخب بلاده 4-2 بركلات الحظ.
وتأهل منتخب الأرجنتين لملاقاة منتخب الماكينات الألمانية في نهائي كأس العالم بالبرازيل، في مواجهة مكررة لنهائي مونديال 1990 بإيطاليا، الذي حسمه المانشافت بنتيجة 1-0 من ركلة جزاء.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميسي يحطم رقم مارادونا أمام هولندا



كسر نجوم هجوم برشلونة ومنتخب الأرجنتين ليونيل ميسي اليوم الأربعاء، رقم مواطنه أسطورة كرة القدم دييجو أرماندو مارادونا، بعدما خاض مباراته الـ92 الدولية مع التانجو خلال مواجهة هولندا في إطار منافسات المربع الذهبي لمونديال البرازيل، في ملعب كورينثيانز.
ورفع ميسي بحسب شبكة "أوبتا" الخاصة بإحصائيات كرة القدم رصيد مبارياته الدولية مع منتخب التانجو إلى 92 مباراة دولية متفوقًا على دييجو مارادونا صاحب الـ91 مباراة مع كتيبة التانجو، ليواصل نجم برشلونة تحطيم الأرقام القياسية في عالم الساحرة المستديرة.
جدير بالذكر أن الفائز من مواجهة اليوم سيلاقي منتخب ألمانيا في نهائي مونديال البرازيل والذي سيقام على ملعب "ماراكانا" التاريخي يوم الأحد القادم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطوة واحدة تفصل ميسي عن حلمه الأكبر



يحتاج ليونيل ميسي إلى خطوة واحدة لتثبيت نفسه في نادي العظماء بعد قيادته الأرجنتين إلى فوز بشق الانفس على هولندا 4-2 بركلات الترجيح بعد تعادلهما بدون أهداف والتأهل إلى نهائي مونديال البرازيل 2014 لكرة القدم .
هطلت الألقاب على ابن السابعة والعشرين عاماً ، إشادات وجوائز فردية لا تعد ولا تحصى في السنوات الماضية إثر تألقه مع برشلونة الاسباني، لكن ميسي الملقب بـ"البرغوث" ينقصه ترك بصمة دامغة في كأس العالم لينضم إلى الاسطورة البرازيلية بيليه بطل 1958 و1962 و1970 ومواطنه المشاغب دييجو مارادونا بطل 1986.
استهل ميسي مشواره في المونديال الحالي بهدف الفوز على البوسنة والهرسك (2-1) منتصف الشوط الثاني، وفي مواجهة ايران اطلق كرة رائعة في الوقت بدل الضائع (90+1) وضعت "البي سيليستي" في الدور الثاني، قبل أن يضرب نيجيريا بثنائية (3-2) رفعت رصيده إلى أربعة أهداف.
في الدور الثاني أمام سويسرا وبرغم تقديم الارجنتين أداءً مخيباً للآمال، بالنسبة لفريق يعتبر من أقوى المرشحين لإحراز اللقب للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه، لعب ميسي دور المحرك مجدداً فنال جائزة أفضل لاعب في المباراة (للمرة الرابعة على التوالي) بعد تمريره الكرة الحاسمة لأنخل دي ماريا في الدقيقة 118 إثر مجهود فردي رائع.
وفي دور الثمانية للمونديال ، قدم المطلوب منه في مباراة سيطرت عليها الواقعية أمام بلجيكا وحسمها لاعبو المدرب اليخاندرو سابيلا بهدف جونزالو هيجواين.
وفي مباراة دور الأربعة التي لمس فيها الكرة 68 مرة لكن أياً منها لم يكن داخل منطقة الجزاء بسبب الطابع الدفاعي الذي طغى على المواجهة، لكن في الامتحان الوحيد الذي واجهه نجح بترجمة ركلة ترجيح في المرمى الهولندي كانت الأولى لبلاده في حصة ركلات "الحظ" فأراح أعصاب زملائه خصوصاً أن هولندا أضاعت ركلتها الاولى.
برغم مشاركته في تشكيلة الارجنتين الذهبية في أولمبياد بكين 2008، إلا أن النجاح في كوبا أمريكا وكأس العالم لم يحالف ابن روزاريو.
لا يمكن لاي عاقل ان يشكك في نوعية، قدرة وبراعة ميسي، بعد تحليقه ببرشلونة الى القاب الدوري المحلي، دوري ابطال اوروبا وتتويجه افضل لاعب في العالم اربع مرات متتالية بين 2009 و2012، لكن نجمة المونديال تبقى الاغلى من بين نواقص خزانة ميسي المدججة.
اللفت أن ميسي شارك مرتين في المونديال حتى الآن برغم صغر سنه، في الأولى لم يحصل على فرصة حقيقية اذ كان بديلاً في 2006 وسجل مرة في شباك صربيا ومونتينيجرو، وفي الثانية خرج مع زملائه بطريقة صادمة أمام المانيا تحت إشراف مارادونا بالذات دون أن يسجل أي هدف، لكن برباعيته حتى الآن في البرازيل ترك بصمة بين افضل لاعبي البطولة الكولومبي جيمس رودريجيز والألمانيان توني كروس وتوماس مولر والهولندي ارين روبن.
حصل ميسي على كل الأسلحة، واهمها الدعم المطلق من المدرب سابيلا الذي صنع فريقا على مقاسه، وأبعد كارلوس تيفيز من أجل خلق فريق متوازن يعمل على دقات قلب ميسي.
في قلوب الارجنتينيين، لا يزال مارادونا الأعظم في التاريخ، خصوصا لأنهم لم ينجحوا برؤية ميسي في ملاعبهم، إذ رحل بعمر الثالثة عشرة الى برشلونة، ولانه لم يجلب لهم اللقب العالمي في ظل منافسة شرسة بينهم وبين الجار البرازيلي، بالاضافة إلى حرارة مارادونا صاحب الكاريزما والجانب الشرس من اللعبة.
لم يكرر ميسي مؤخراً المستوى الذي منحه الكرة الذهبية لأربع سنوات متتالية، فوقع فريسة الإصابات في الاشهر الـ12 الاخيرة، وسقط مع والده ووكيل اعماله في فخ التهرب من دفع ضرائب بالملايين للسلطات الاسبانية.
بعمر التاسعة بدأت مواهبه تتفتح تزامنا مع ظهور نقص في هورمونات نموه، وهي مشكلة كادت تحرمه أن يصبح لاعباً كبيرا على حد قول طبيب الغدد دييجو شفارستاين: "الأطفال يريدون أن يصبحوا أكبر حجماً من أجل المظهر والفتيات، لكنه أراد ذلك من أجل كرة القدم". وصف له علاج مرتفع الثمن بكلفة ألف يورو شهرياً يعوض النقص ويعطي نتائج سريعة، لكن في ظل ازمة اقتصادية وفقدان والده العامل بالمعادن لوظيفته وبالتالي خسارة التأمين الذي يؤمن لطفله الادوية، عولت عائلة ميسي على انقاذ نادي برشلونة لها من ورطتها فنقلهم إلى أسبانيا ورعى الطفل الموهوب تحت جناحيه ليصبح افضل لاعب في العالم وربما في التاريخ.
قال ميسي إن هدفه الاساسي هذا الموسم هو كأس العالم، ما أثار حفيظة مشجعي برشلونة الذين اعتبروا بعد موسمه السيء انه خبأ ما يملكه حتى مونديال البرازيل، لكن إذا وفى بوعده امام المانيا سيدخل نادي العظماء ويعود بطلاً متوجاً يفتخر به برشلونة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﻭﻧﺠﻠﻪ ﻳﻨﻬﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻜﺎﺀ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻹﻗﺼﺎﺀ 



ﺃﺻﻴﺐ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﻟﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﻐﻔﻴﺮﺓ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﺣﺎﺿﺮﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺃﻭ ﺑﺄﺭﺟﺎﺀ ﻫﻮﻟﻨﺪﺍ ، ﺑﺨﻴﺒﺔ ﻭﺣﺰﻥ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺟﺪآ ، ﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺗﻬﻢ ﺑﺮﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻴﺢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻳﺪ ﺍﻷﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﻭﺗﻮﺩﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ.
ﻭﺗﻤﻜﻨﺖ ﺍﻷﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﻮﻟﻨﺪﺍ ﺑﺮﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻴﺢ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ4-2 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺁﺭﻳﻨﺎ ﻛﻮﺭﻳﻨﺘﻴﺎﻧﺰ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺎﻭﺑﺎﻭﻟﻮ ، ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﺻﻠﻲ ﻭﺍﻹﺿﺎﻓﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺒﻲ ، ﻟﺘﻀﺮﺏ ﻣﻮﻋﺪآ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺃﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺎ .
ﻭﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ، ﺃﻟﺘﻘﻄﺖ ﻋﺪﺳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻧﺠﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﻟﻨﺪﻱ ﺁﺭﻳﻦ ﺭﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻨﻬﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻜﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ بلاده ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ ،
ﻭﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﺘﺨﺒﺌﺔ ﺭﺃﺳﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻣﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺪﺓ ﺣﺰﻧﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺿﻴﺎﻉ ﺣﻠﻤﻪ ﻭﺣﻠﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻟﻲ .
ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺷﺎﻫﺪ ﺭﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻳﻦ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻵﺧﺮ ، ﺑﻜﺎﺀ ﻧﺠﻠﻪ ﻭﺣﺰﻥ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺟﻠﺴﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﻒ ﺍﻷﻣﺎﻣﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﻴﺪﺓ ، ﺗﺤﺮﻙ ﻧﺤﻮﻫﻢ ﻭﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﻣﻮﺍﺳﺎﺗﻬﻢ ، ﻭﺑﻜﻲ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻷﺧﺮ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻗﻠﻴﻞ ، ﻭﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ ﻫﺪﺃ ، ﻭﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﺗﻬﺪﺋﺔ ﻧﺠﻠﻪ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻜﺎﺀ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺗﻬﺪﺋﺘﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻩ ﻭﻭﺍﻟﺪﺗﻪ .
ﻭﻗﺪﻡ ﺭﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻷﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻦ ،ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻓﺸﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺭﻏﻢ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻻﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻜﺮﺭﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﺭﻭﻣﻴﺮﻭ ، ﻭﻧﺠﺢ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻴﺢ ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻓﻼﺭ ﻭﺷﻨﺎﻳﺪﺭ ﻓﺸﻼ ، ﻓﺨﺴﺮﺕ ﻫﻮﻟﻨﺪﺍ ﻭﺧﺮﺟﺖ ، ﻭﻓﺎﺯﺕ ﺍﻷﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﺗﺄﻫﻠﺖ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ اﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺎﺭﺍﻛﺎﻧﺎ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

قائمة الهدافيناسم اللاعب

الفريق

الأهداف


جيمس رودريغيز

6

توماس مولر

5

نيمار دا سيلفا

4

ليونيل ميسي

4


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

المانيا‬ vs الارجنتين‬ 

لنهائي الثالث بينهما في تاريخ بطولات ‫كأس_العالم‬
مونديال 1986 : فازت الارجنتين 3-2
مونديال 1990 : فازت المانيا 1-0
مونديال 2014 : ......... من يفوز ؟



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرازيل تبحث عن فوز معنوي لمصالحة الجماهير في مباراة لا تريدها هولندا

 بعد الهزيمة المذلة للبرازيل أمام المانيا فإن أي شيء غير الفوز السبت في مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث أمام هولندا سيزيد من أوجاع وآلام الدولة المضيفة لكأس العالم لكرة القدم.
وخسرت البرازيل 7-1 أمام المانيا لتتحطم آمالها في التتويج باللقب للمرة السادسة في تاريخها والأولى على أرضها وهو ما تسبب في أجواء كئيبة في كافة أرجاء البلاد.
وما قد يزيد من أوجاع جماهير البرازيل أن الأرجنتين جارتها وغريمتها التقليدية يمكنها أن تنتزع اللقب عندما تخوض النهائي الأحد أمام المانيا في ريو دي جانيرو. 
 ورغمأن المركز الثالث ربما يمثل تعويضا ضئيلا لكثيرين فإن البرازيل ومدربها لويز فيليبي سكولاري يجب عليهما التعامل بجدية بالغة مع المباراة.
لكن لويس فان غال مدرب هولندا أشار الى عدم جدوى مباراة المركز الثالث وهو ما يزيد من الضغوط الواقعة على البرازيل. 
 وبعد الهجوم الشديد عليه من وسائل الإعلام المحلية بسبب الهزيمة القاسية أمام المانيا وصف سكولاري ما حدث بأنه أسوأ يوم في حياته ومن المتوقع بقوة رحليه مع جهازه المعاون سواء فازت البرازيل على هولندا أم لا.



وقال سكولاري: "يوجد عقد بيننا.. حتى مباراة السبت وبعد ذلك ربما سنجتمع من أجل ترتيب الأمور."
واضاف: "سأواصل حياتي وسيواصل اللاعبون مشوارهم من أجل الفوز ويجب علينا أن نستمر." 
 وتابع: "يجب على التاريخ تسجيل أن البرازيل وصلت الى قبل النهائي للمرة الأولى منذ 2002."
ونال فان غال انتقادات بعدما فشلت هولندا في تسجيل أي هدف في دور الثمانية أمام كوستاريكا أو قبل النهائي أمام الأرجنتين رغم أن الفريق استهل مشواره في البطولة باكتساح اسبانيا حاملة اللقب 5-1.
وفازت هولندا على كوستاريكا بركلات الترجيح لكنها خسرت بنفس الطريقة أمام الأرجنتين التي تصدى حارسها سيرجيو روميرو لمحاولتين.
وأعلن فان غال في مؤتمر صحفي انه "من المفترض عدم اقامة" مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث وأشار الى انه كان يقول نفس الأمر منذ عشر سنوات.
البرازيل تبحث عن فوز معنوي لمصالحة الجماهير في مباراة لا تريدها هولندا - كرة القدم - كاس العالم
وقال فان غال الذي سيتولى مسؤولية مانشستر يونايتد الانجليزي بعد كأس العالم: "لكن أعتقد أن أسوا شيء هو أن يخسر المرء مرتين متتاليتين."
واضاف: "وفي بطولة ظهر فيها الفريق بشكل جيد للغاية سيعود الى دياره وهو مهزوم لأنه ربما يخسر آخر مباراتين وهذا ليس له علاقة بالرياضة من وجهة نظري."



وتابع: "لذلك فإنه من المفترض عدم اقامة مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث وخاصة في بطولة لكرة القدم لأنه توجد جائزة واحدة مهمة وهي التتويج باللقب."
ولم يسبق لهولندا الفوز بكأس العالم رغم صعودها الى النهائي ثلاث مرات.
وخسرت هولندا أمام المانيا الغربية في 1974 ثم أمام الأرجنتين في 1978 وأمام اسبانيا قبل أربع سنوات في جنوب افريقيا.
وتقابلت هولندا مع البرازيل 11 مرة من بينها أربع مرات في كأس العالم.
وفي آخر مواجهة بين الفريقين بكأس العالم حولت هولندا تأخرها الى الفوز 2-1 على البرازيل في دور الثمانية عام 2010. 

حقائق عن مباراة البرازيل - هولندا
* المكان: الاستاد الوطني في برازيليا
* السعة: 69349 متفرجا
* التوقيت: السبت 12 يوليو تموز الساعة 17:00 بالتوقيت المحلي (20:00 بتوقيت غرينتش)
* الحكم: لم يحدد بعد

* التشكيلة المحتملة

البرازيل

"جوليو سيزار - دانييل الفيس - تياغو سيلفا - ديفيد لويز - مارسيلو - فرناندينيو - لويز غوستافو - ويليان - هالك - اوسكار - جو".

هولندا

"تيم كرول - ستيفان دي فري - رون فلار - برونو مارتنز اندي - ديرك كاوت - دالي بليند - اريين روبين - جورجينيو فاينالدم - ويسلي سنايدر - روبن فان بيرسي - ممفيس ديباي". 

 * إحصاءات أساسية

- هذه المرة الرابعة التي تخوض فيها البرازيل مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث في كأس العالم بعد فوزها عام 1978 على ايطاليا وهزيمتها أمام بولندا في 1974 وتغلبها على السويد في 1938.
- تخوض هولندا مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث للمرة الثانية بعدما خسرت 2-1 أمام كرواتيا عام 1998.
- رغم خسارتها 7-1 أمام ألمانيا في قبل النهائي تملك البرازيل واحدا من أفضل خطوط الدفاع وحققت أعلى نسبة نجاح في الالتحامات في البطولة (91 التحاما) وفقا لاحصاءات الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا).
- لاعب الوسط الهولندي ويسلي شنايدر هو صاحب أكبر مسافة يقطعها لاعب في البطولة بعدما ركض 69.6 كيلومتر خلال ست مباريات متفوقا على مواطنه وزميله في المنتخب ارين روبين وعلى الالماني توماس مولر الذي احتل المركز الثالث.

* المواجهات السابقة
- تقابل الفريقان 11 مرة من بينها أربع مرات في نهائيات كأس العالم.
في آخر مواجهة بينهما في كأس العالم حولت هولندا تأخرها الى الفوز 2-1 في دور الثمانية عام 2010. 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن ستكون الغلبة بين أوروبا وأميركا الجنوبية؟!



يسدل الستار مساء الأحد على بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم، التي كانت البرازيل مسرحاً لأحداثها، بلقاء يجمع بين ألمانيا والأرجنتين، قطبي اللعبة في القارتين الأوروبية والأميركية الجنوبية.

لم يتغير شيئاً على مدى النسخ التسعة عشر السابقة من بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم، التي لم تخرج فيها الكأس الذهبية من محيط القارتين الأوروبية والأميركية الجنوبية. فبعد عشرة ألقاب لأوروبا بواسطة إيطاليا (4 ألقاب 1934، 1938، 1982، و2006)، وألمانيا "الغربية" وقتها (3 ألقاب 1954، 1974، و1990)، وإنكلترا (1966)، وفرنسا (1998)، وإسبانيا (2010)، وتسعة ألقاب لأميركا الجنوبية أحرزها البرازيل (5 ألقاب 1958، 1962، 1970، 1994، و2002) والأوروغواي (لقبان 1930 و1950)، والأرجنتين (لقبان 1978 و1986)، ها هي النسخة العشرين تجمع أيضاً منتخبين من ذات القارتين، ليتكرر الصراع على لقب من هو الأفضل عالمياً، أوروبا أم أميركا الجنوبية؟
أوروبا تتفوّق

وإن كانت القارة العجوز تستحوذ على لقب أكثر، بعدما نجحت إسبانيا في النسخة الماضية بفك ارتباطها مع القارة التي اكتشفها أبناؤها، وتقدمت عليها بكأس إضافية، فإن التاريخ يشهد ويعلن أن ما من غريب أتى إلى أميركا الجنوبية ونجح بالعودة إلى بلاده وفي جعبته اللقب العالمي، على عكس ما نجح فيه "اللاتين" الذين كسروا هذه القاعدة وحققوا انتصارات كبيرة في غربتهم.



البرازيليون الغائبون عن المباراة النهائية التي تقام على أرضهم، كانوا أفضل من كسر قاعدة الفوز بالبطولة خارج قواعدهم وقارتهم. فبغض النظر على فشلهم بالفوز باللقب في المرتين التي استضافوا فيها البطولة (1950 و2014) فهم حصدوا النجاح في أوروبا في السويد أمام أصحاب الأرض في العام 1958 (5-2)، كما حققوا الفوز في أميركا الشمالية على الأراضي المكسيكية في مواجهة إيطاليا في العام 1970 (4-1)، و1994 في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية أمام نفس المنتخب بركلات الترجيح (3-2) بعد تعادل سلبي، وفي القارة الآسيوية عندما أقيمت البطولة بالمشاركة بين اليابان وكوريا الجنوبية أمام ألمانيا في العام 2002 (2-0). في حين أن الحالة الوحيدة التي فاز فيها الأوروبيون خارج قارتهم كانت في جنوب أفريقيا في النسخة الأخيرة حينما فازت إسبانيا على هولندا (1-0).

ألمانيا الأكثر لعباً للنهائي

ألمانيا التي تسعى للقبها الرابع، حققت جميع انتصاراتها في عقر دارها، إذ استولت على لقب العام 1954 الذي أقيم في سويسرا بفوزها على المجر (3-2)، و1974 على أرضها في مواجهة هولندا (2-1)، وتربعت على العرش العالمي في إيطاليا 1990 حينما فازت على الأرجنتين نفسها بهدف دون مقابل.

وهي المرة الثامنة التي يتواجد فيها الـ"مانشافت" في المباراة النهائية، بعد 1954، 1966، 1974، 1982 و 1986، 1990، و2002، في حين بلغها "لا البي سيلسيتي" أربع مرات سابقاً (1930، 1978، 1986 و1990)، حيث حققت الأرجنتين أول لقب على أرضها في العام 1978 بفوزها على هولندا (3-1)، والثاني كان خارج حدود قارتها لكن في الجارة الشمالية في المكسيك 1986، عندما تغلبت على ألمانيا بالذات (3-2).



أميركا الجنوبية تكسب دائماً
وعلى الرغم من أن التاريخ لا يبنى عليه في عالم كرة القدم، لأن الثواني فيها تحمل مفاجآت قد تقصي أكبر الفرق أمام فرق متواضعة، فإن الأرقام والإحصاءات تعطي الأفضلية للفرق الأميركية الجنوبية على حساب نظيرتها الأوروبية. فمن أصل 9 مقابلات نهائية جمعت بين طرفين من القارتين، نجح الأميركيون الجنوبيون في تحقيق اللقب في سبع مرات مقابل مرتين فقط للأوروبيين.

الأفضلية التاريخية للعالم الجديد على العالم القديم، ليست بين القارتين فحسب، بل تتعدى ذلك لتصل إلى حد المنتخبين المتباريين على اللقب. فألمانيا فازت مرة واحدة في نهائي مشترك وكانت على حساب الأرجنتين، وخسرت مرتين إحداهما أمام ذات المنتخب والثانية أمام البرازيل. في حين أن الأرجنتين حققت فوزين على فريقين أوروبيين هما هولندا وألمانيا، وسقطت مرة واحدة أمام الأخير. 



ولا تنتهي الإحصاءات هنا، فالمنتخبات الأميركية الجنوبية في المباريات النهائية تكشر عن أنيابها وتتخم شباك منافسيها بعدد أكبر من الأهداف عند فوزها، من منافساتها الأوروبية.

وكان النصر الأكبر للبرازيل حين فازت على السويد على أرضها في العالم 1954 (5-2)، بينما الفوز الأكبر من الجهة الأخرى كان عندما فازت فرنسا على منتخب السامبا (3-0) في مباراة تاريخية في العام 1998. وسجّل الأميركيون الجنوبيون 20 هدفاً في مجمل مبارياتهم عند لقائهم بالأوروبيين في المباريات النهائية، فيما هز هؤلاء شباك خصومهم 11 مرة.
مونديال بلا خسارة

وفي المونديال الحالي لم يخسر الفريقان طيلة مشوراهما، فنجح المانشافت في مرحلة المجموعات بتصدّر مجموعته السابعة، بفوزين وتعادل، استهلها بفوز كاسح على البرتغال (4-0)، وتعادل مع غانا (2-2)، ثم انتصار على الولايات المتحدة الأميركية بهدف دون رد، ثم كرت سبحة الانتصارات ففاز على الجزائر في الدور الثاني (2-1)، وتخطى فرنسا بهدف نظيف في ربع النهائي، وكان قاسياً على البرازيل (7-1) في الدور نصف النهائي، ليسجّل 17 هدفاً ويستقبل هدفين فقط.

فيما كانت معاناة الأرجنتين أقل بعد فوزه في جميع مباريات الدور الأوّل للمجموعة السادسة، على كل من البوسنة والهرسك (2-1) وإيران (1-0)، ونيجيريا (3-2)، وتابع تفوّقه ليتخطى سويسرا في الدور الثاني (1-0)، وبلجيكا بنفس النتيجة في ربع النهائي، قبل أن يصطدم بهولندا في قبل النهائي ويحتاج لركلات الترجيح لتخطيها (4-2)، بعد انتهاء الوقتين الأصلي والإضافي سلبياً، ليسجّل لاعبوه 8 أهداف وتتلقى شباكهم ثلاثة.

وبعيداً عن المباراتين النهائيتين اللتين جمعتا بين ألمانيا والأرجنتين، فإن المنتخبين التقيا في البطولة العالمية أربع مرات أيضاً، كانت في بطولات 1958، 1966، 2006، و2010، حيث كانت الغلبة فيها للـ "مانشافت" الذي فاز في مونديال السويد (3-1) في الدور الأوّل، وتعادلا بدون أهداف في الدور نفسه في إنكلترا، وتخطى عقبة "لا البي سيلسيتي" في الدور ربع النهائي من مونديال بلاده بركلات الترجيح (4-2)، بعد التعادل (1-1)، واكتسح شباكهم برباعية نظيفة في جنوب أفريقيا 2010 في الدور نفسه، لتكون الحصيلة المونديالية انتصارين لألمانيا وتعادلين.

وخلال جميع المواجهات بينهما تفوّق الألمان هجومياً بإحرازهم 11 هدفاً، مقابل تلقيهم 5 أهداف أرجنتينية. 


إحصاءات وأرقام

وبالإضافة إلى كونه الأفضل من الناحيتين الهجومية والدفاعية في بطولة البرازيل الحالية، (سجّل 17 هدفاً، وتلقى هدفين)، فإن المنتخب الألماني يعد أيضاً الأكثر تمريراً (مرر لاعبوه  3421 مرة من أصل 4169، أي بنسبة نجاح 82%)، والأكثر دقة في نسبة التسديد بين الخشبات الثلاث (64 تسديدة من أصل 88، أي بمعدل 72.72%) بالتالي فإن نسبة تحقيقهم للأهداف بلغت 26.4%. في حين أن لاعبي الأرجنتين سجّلوا 8 أهداف واهتزت شباكهم ثلاث مرات، وجاءوا في المرتبة الثانية لناحية التمريرات الناجحة (2928 تمريرة من أصل 3732، بنسبة 78%)، وبلغت دقة التسديدات 64.2 % (61 تسديدة بين الخشبات من أصل 95) بينها اثنتين أصابتا العارضة أو القائمين، أي أن معدل تحقيقهم للأهداف بلغ 13.11%.

تاريخ، أرقام، إحصاءات، ولقاءات سابقة، لمن ستكون الغلبة، ولحساب من ستدور الكرة، ولمن سيبتسم الحظ؟ أهي نجمة رابعة لألمانيا أم ثالثة للأرجنتين؟ هل ستضيف أوروبا لقباً جديداً لها، وتفرض تفوّقها، أم ستعادلها أميركا الجنوبية من جديد؟ أسئلة كثيرة واستفسارات تدور في رؤوس محبي اللعبة، لكن الحسم لن يكون إلا على أرض الملعب. ​

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*أرجنتينيا بس،،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يكشف قائمة المرشحين لجائزة أفضل لاعب في المونديال‎

أعلن الإتحاد الدورلي لكرة القدم قبل لحظات في بيان عن أسماء المرشحين لنيل جائزة "الكرة الذهبية" لأفضل لاعب في كأس العالم 2014.. وقد تم إختيار عشرة مرشحين من طرف لجنة من الخبراء الذين تابعوا عن كثب جميع المباريات.
ويعتبر المنتخب الألماني الأكثت تمثيلا في هذه اللائحة مع أربعة لاعبين ثم يليه الأرجتنين مع ثلاثة: دي ماريا، ماسكيرانو، مولر، هاملز، لام، كروس، ميسي، روبن، نيمار وخاميس رودريغيز.
والجدير بالذكر أنه في آخر نسخة من كأس العالم في جنوب إفريقيا لعام 2010 حقق هذه الجائزة المهاجم الأوروغواياني دييغو فورلان.

ومن جهة أخرى فتم ترشيح ثلاثة حراس مرمى لنيل جائزة "القفاز الذهبي"، والمرشحين هم: مانويل نوير، سيرجيو روميرو وكيلور نافاس.

وفي الأخير تم ترشيح ثلاثة لاعبين لنيل جائزة أفضل "لاعب شاب".. ويأتي كل من الفرنسيان بول بوغبا ورافائيل فاران من بين أبرز المرشحين بالإضافة إلى لاعب خط وسط منتخب هولندا ميمفيس ديباي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الايطالي ريتسولي يدير نهائي كاس العالم



 قال ماسيمو بوساكا رئيس لجنة الحكام في الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا) لرويترز الجمعة قبل الاعلان الرسمي ان الحكم الايطالي نيكولا ريتسولي سيدير نهائي كأس العالم الاحد بين المانيا والارجنتين على ملعب ماراكانا.
وأدار ريتسولي (42 عاما) نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا بين بايرن ميونيخ وبروسيا دورتموند على ملعب ويمبلي العام الماضي.
ومن بين المواجهات الأخرى التي ادارها في النهائيات المقامة في البرازيل مباراة اسبانيا وهولندا في المجموعة الاولى التي فاز بها الهولنديون 5-1 في 13 يونيو حزيران.
وفي الموسم الماضي كان ريتسولي طرفا في واقعة مثيرة للجدل حينما منح ركلة جزاء ثم عدل عن رأيه بعد خمس دقائق إثر احتجاجات غاضبة خلال مباراة في دوري الدرجة الاولى الايطالي بين روما وساسولو. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سجل المنتخبات الفائزة ببطولة كاس العالم



سجل الفائزين بلقب كأس العالم لكرة القدم قبل خوض المباراة النهائية للمسابقة بين ألمانيا والأرجنتين الأحد.

2010: اسبانيا

2006: ايطاليا

2002: البرازيل

1998: فرنسا

1994: البرازيل

1990: المانيا الغربية

1986: الارجنتين

1982: ايطاليا

1978: الارجنتين

1974: المانيا الغربية

1970: البرازيل

1966: انجلترا

1962: البرازيل

1958: البرازيل

1954: المانيا الغربية

1950: اوروغواي

1938: ايطاليا

1934: ايطاليا

1930: اوروغواي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هولندا تزيد جراح البرازيل وتحصد المركز الثالث



منتخب الطواحين البرتقالية يحقق انتصارا كبيرا على حساب منتخب السامبا في مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث في مونديال 2014.

 بطاقة المباراة: البرازيل X هولندا

النتيجة: 0 - 3

الاهداف: هولندا - فان بيرسي (3 ض.ج)، دالي بليند (16)، جيورجينهو فاينالدوم (91)

حقق منتخب هولندا فوزا كبيرا على حساب منتخب البرازيل بنتيجة (3-0) السبت، ليحصد منتخب الطواحين المركز الثالث ويخرج البرازيل من الباب الضيق.

ومع بداية الشوط الاول بعد مرور دقيقتين تحصل المنتخب الهولندي على ركلة جزاء بعد اعاقة تياغو سيلفا لارين روبن خارج منطقة الجزاء وسقوطه داخل المنطقة، الا ان الحكم اخطأ ومنع تياغو بطاقة صفراء واحتسب ركلة الجزاء لينفذها فان بيرسي في الدقيقة 3 ويحرز الهدف في زاوية صعبة على الحارس جوليو سيزار.

وبعدها حاول البرازيل الضغط بكل قوة على مرمى هولندا، ومنح الحكم ارين روبن البطاقة الصفراء بعد التدخل المتعمد على اقدام باولينهو في الدقيقة 9. 
 وفي الدقيقة 16 زاد المنتخب الهولندي غلة اهدافه من خلال لاعبه بليند، حيث جاء الهدف من تمريرة جميلة من روبن لتصل الكرة الى دي غوزمان الذي وزعها الى ديفيد لويز الذي يخطئ في ابعاد الكرة لتصل الى بليند الوحيد دون رقابة ويسدد كرة قوية في سقف المرمى تعانق الشباك.

وكانت اكثر الهجمات البرازيلية خطورة من جانب اللاعب اوسكار، ففي الدقيقة 22 تمكن اللاعب من مراوغة دفاعات هولندا وسدد كرة صاروخية بعيدة المدى ولكن الحارس سيليسن تصدى للكرة بثبات.



وجاء رد هولندا على قذيفة اوسكار في الدقيقة 30 عندما مرر ارين روبن كرة جميلة الى دي غوزمان الذي سدد كرة قوية مرت فوق مرمى الحارس سيزار.

وفي الدقيقة 38 تحصل مايكون على خطأ في منطقة خطيرة على مرمى هولندا، نفذ الكرة اوسكار بطريقة جميلة ولكن دفاع هولندا ابعد الكرة بصعوبة الى ركنية للسامبا.



وكانت اخر فرص المباراة خطورة من فان بيرسي بعد ان استلم الكرة في الدقيقة 41 وسدد كرة قوية ولكن الحارس سيزار تصدى للكرة ببراعة، ليطلق الحكم بعدها صافرة نهاية الشوط بتقدم مستحق لهولندا على البرازيل.
الشوط الثاني.. هولندا تعزز النتيجة وتحصد المركز الثالث
وفي الشوط الثاني، كانت البداية مملة نوعا ما الى ان جاء روبن كالعادة ليشعل الاجواء بعد ان تحصل على خطأ في الدقيقة 50، نفذ الخطأ بسرعة لتصل الى روبن الذي يسدد كرة قوية ترتطم في النهاية في الحارس سيزار.
هولندا تزيد جراح البرازيل وتحصد المركز الثالث - كرة القدم - كاس العالم
ومع مرور الوقت قام سكولاري باقحام فيرناندينيو الذي تحصل على البطاقةالصفراء بعد دخوله بسبب تدخله القوي على فان ويرسي، وكاد البديل الاخر هيرنانيس ان ينال هو البطاقة الصفراء لولال ان الحكم تغاضى عن التدخل القوي على ارين روبن.



وبعد مرور ساعة وصلت كرة جميلة الى راميريس الذي تقدم وسدد كرة ارضية جانبية مرت بجوار القائم، وبعدها بثلاث دقائق تحصل السامبا على خطأ نفذه لويز بطريقة جميلة ولكن الحارس الهولندي تصدى للكرة بثبات. 

اهداف المباراة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميسي ومولر في صراع الأرقام الشخصية .. ورودريجيز يترقب

تتجه أنظار جميع متابعي كرة القدم حول العالم ومتتبعي بطولة كأس العالم على وجه الخصوص مساء الأحد وعند الساعة السابعة مساءً بتوقيت جرينتش نحو استاد ماراكانا في ريو دي جانيرو حيث يقام نهائي كأس العالم 2014 بين المنتخبين الأرجنتيني والألماني.

ولأنَّه لقاء الكبار الذين أثبتوا خلال هذه البطولة أنَّ وصولهم لهذا الدور لم يكن محض صدفة أبداً فهو بلا شك سيحتوي عدَّة لقاءات كبيرة بارزة بين لاعبين من المُنتخبين يأتي على رأسها صراع الهدَّافين ليونيل ميسي من الأرجنتين و توماس مولر من ألمانيا.

لقاءٌ لن ينتظره فقط عشاق المنتخبين واللاعبيْن نفسهما بل حتى الكولومبي جيمس رودريجيز هدَّاف البطولة حتى الآن برصيد 6 أهداف ، الذي يتمنى أن يمر هذا النهائي دون أن يتمكن أيَّاً من هذين النجمين بالتسجيل .

ويملك ليونيل ميسي نجم هجوم التانجو الأرجنتيني في رصيده 4 أهداف من مجموع دقائق شارك بها بلغت 573 ، بمعدل هدف كل 143.25 دقيقة ، ويحتاج ميسي الذي سدد على مرمى الخصوم في البطولة حتى الآن 18 تسديدة إلى 4.5 تسديدة ليسجل هدفا.



على الجانب الآخر ، أظهر الألماني مولر فاعليةً ومستويات رائعة ويُعتبر مولر الذي لعب 562 دقيقة ثاني هدَّافي البطولة حتى الآن برصيد 5 أهداف بمعدل هدف كل 112.4 دقيقة وقد سدد 16 مرة على الخصم ويحتاج لـ 3.2 تسديدة فقط ليسجل هدفا.



وقبيل اللقاء المنتظر بين المنتخبين ، نقف مع إحصائيات اللاعبين في البطولة حتى الآن :



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الأرجنتين تدافع عن الكبرياء اللاتيني أمام المانيا في نهائي كأس العالم

 

تأمل المانيا أن تصبح أول منتخب أوروبي يفوز بكأس العالم في أمريكا الجنوبية حينما تواجه في النهائي اليوم الاحد منتخب الارجنتين الذي يتطلع قائده ليونيل ميسي الى السير على خطى الأسطورة دييجو مارادونا.
وتصب الترشيحات أكثر في صالح المانيا بعد فوزها التاريخي 7-1 على البرازيل صاحبة الضيافة في الدور قبل النهائي.
لكن مع وجود ميسي تملك الارجنتين واحدا من عظماء اللعبة في الوقت الحالي الذي يمكنه قلب النتيجة في غمضة عين ويحلم باعادة الكأس الغالية الى خزائن بلاده لاول مرة منذ 1986 حينما فعلها فريق رائع بقيادة مارادونا.
ومما قد يثير غيظ البرازيليين في اطار المنافسة التاريخية مع الجارة الارجنتين اجتاح نحو مئة الف مشجع ارجنتيني مدينة ريو دي جانيرو لحضور النهائي.
ودفع بعضهم عشرة الاف دولار نظير حجز تذاكر الطيران والاقامة بينما قطع اخرون الفي كيلومتر بسيارات وحافلات وشاحنات من بوينس ايرس.
وتتناثر أعلام ومخيمات وسيارات تحمل لوحات الارجنتين في جميع أنحاء كوباكابانا الشهيرة وشواطيء ريو.
ويناصر عدد كبير من البرازيليين المانيا رغبة في حرمان الارجنتينيين من نشوة انتصار لو تحقق سيجعل منافسهم التاريخي يفاخر به عليهم لسنوات. وسيحضر مشجعون برازيليون كانوا يحلمون برؤية بلدهم يرفع الكأس السادسة في تاريخه على أرضه النهائي وهم يرتدون قمصان المانيا رغم الهزيمة المنكرة امامهم في قبل النهائي.
وقال برونو بيريرا المقيم في ريو خارج ملعب ماراكانا الذي يسع اكثر من 74 الف متفرج وهو يرتدي قميصا مقلدا لمنتخب المانيا ويمازح عددا من المشجعين الالمان "لقد غفرنا لالمانيا ما فعلته بنا. على العكس نحترمهم لانهم لعبوا بالطريقة البرازيلية."



وهذه ثالث مواجهة بين المانيا والارجنتين في نهائي كاس العالم بعدما فازت الارجنتين 3-2 في 1986 في المكسيك بينما فازت المانيا بهدف دون رد في 1990 في روما في مباراة باهتة.
ولا يتوقف التاريخ عند هذا الامر. فقد اخرجت المانيا منافستها الارجنتين من آخر نسختين لكأس العالم في دور الثمانية وفازت عليها بأربعة اهداف دون رد في 2010 امام تشكيلة قادها وقتها المدرب مارادونا فضحت قلة خبرته التدريبية.
ومع قرب اسدال الستار على بطولة مثيرة كانت الغلبة فيها للعب الهجومي وشهدت اهدافا غزيرة يتوقع ان يشهد النهائي حذرا بالغا من المنتخبين حيث ستدفع المانيا بكتيبة من اللاعبين لمراقبة ميسي بينما ستحاول الارجنتين عدم ترك المساحات لالمانيا حتى لا تكرر معهم ما فعلته مع البرازيل.
ووصل الحارسان مانويل نوير من المانيا وسيرجيو روميرو من الارجنتين الى قمة مستواهما بينما يطارد ميسي صاحب الاهداف الاربعة وتوماس مولر صاحبة الاهداف الخمسة جائزة "الحذاء الذهبي" التي تمنح لهداف البطولة.
ويتفوق عليهما حتى هذه اللحظة الكولومبي جيمس رودريجيز برصيد ستة اهداف. والثلاثة من بين عشرة لاعبين دخلوا قائمة مختصرة للمنافسة على "الكرة الذهبية" لافضل لاعب في البطولة.
وستعلن الجوائز بعد مباراة النهائي اليوم الاحد.
وشهدت البطولة الحالية تسجيل 170 هدفا وربما تتفوق على الرقم القياسي البالغ 171 هدفا والمسجل في كأس العالم في فرنسا 1998.
وودعت البرازيل البطولة بهزيمة قاسية اخرى بثلاثية أمام هولندا في مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث.
وقبل الهزيمتين الاخيرتين لم تكن البرازيل قد خسرت اي مباراة رسمية على ارضها منذ 1975 لكنها منيت الان بخسارتين في خمسة أيام في نهاية حزينة لبطولة دخلوها بثقة عالية وآمال عظيمة.
واذا انتصرت الارجنتين اليوم فانها ستعمق جراح البرازيل وستترك المرارة في حلوق البرازيليين لسنوات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المانيا تكسر عقدة الاراضي اللاتينية وتفوز بالنجمة الرابعة على حساب الارجنتين



بطاقة المباراة: ألمانيا X الأرجنتين
النتيجة: 1 - 0
الاهداف: ماريو غوتزه (113)

حقق منتخب ألمانيا فوزا صعبا في الاشواط الاضافية على حساب منتخب الارجنتين بنتيجة 1-0 الاحد، ليحصد الماكنات لقب كأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل ويتوجوا بالنجمة الرابعة. 

 الشوط الاول.. سيطرة ألمانية وقوة دفاعية أرجنتينية
ومع انطلاقة المباراة في شوطها الاول، ظهرت السيطرة الواضحة على الكرة والاندفاع القوي من جانب الالمان، ولكن كاد الارجنتين ان يباغت الماكنات ويحرز هدف التقدم في الدقيقة 04 عندما ارتطمت الكرة في هيغوايين ليتقدم ويسدد كرة قوية جانبية تمر بجوار القائم وتخرج الى رمية تماس.
وكاد ميسي ان يفعلها من هجمة سريعة راوغ من خلالها المدافع هاميلز ووزع كرة عرضية ولكن دفاع الالمان ابعد الكرة، وبعدها وصلت الكرة الى زاباليتا الذي وزع كرة خطيرة ولكن لم تجد احد يكملها لتعود الى الماكنات من جديد.
وكانت اول فرصة خطيرة للالمان في الدقيقة 13 بعد ان وزع فيليب لام الكرة الى كلوزه ولكن تطول عن الاخير ولتخرج الى ضربة مرمى للتانغو.
وفي الدقيقة 18 حصل ارتطام قوي بين غاراي والالماني غرامر، حيث تسبب هذا الارتطام بخروج اللاعب الالماني بسبب اصابة على مستوى الرقبة بعدها بعشر دقائق ودخول شورليه بديلا له.
وكاد هيغوايين ان يفتتح النتيجة في الدقيقة 21 عندما وصلت له كرة جميلة من كروس بالخطأ لينفرد امام الحارس نوير ويسدد كرة ارضية مرت بجوار القائم بشكل غريب.
وفي الدقيقة 28 وصلت كرة جميلة الى لام الذي وزع كرة خطيرة تصدى لها الحارس روميرو وابعدها لتصل الى مولر الواقف في موقف تسلل.
وألغى الحكم هدف لمصلحة هيغوايين بداعي التسلل الصحيح بد توزيعة ولا اروع من لافيتزي في الدقيقة 30، وكاد ميسي ان يصنع الفارق بعد ان وصلت كرة اليه ليتقدم بسرعة ويوزع كرة ارضية ولكن الدفاعات الالمانية ابعدت الكرة.
وفي الدقيقة 37 كاد المنتخب الالماني ان يفتتح النتيجة بعد ان وزع مولر كرة الى شورليه الذي سدد كرة صاروخية تصدى لها الحارس روميرو ببراعة.
وبعدها بثلاث دقائق وصلت كرة جميلة الى ميسي الذي راوغ الدفاع ومرر الكرة من تحت الحارس نوير ولكن دفاع المانيا الصلب يبعد الكرة.

 

 الشوط الثاني.. تحسن أداء التانغو والوضع يبقى كما هو

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني، ضغط منتخب التانغو بقوة من البداية، وفي الدقيقة 47 وصلت كرة بينية جميلة الى ميسي وضعته امام الحارس نوير ليسدد كرة ارضية تمر بجوار القائم، وليستمر ضغط التانغو.
وفي الدقيقة 54 استلم شورليه الكرة وراوغ دفاع التانغو وتعرض للعرقلة لتصل الكرة الى مولر والحكم يمنح مبدأ اتاحة الفرصة ليوزع مولر الكرة ولكن دفاع التانغو المتراجع يبعد الكرة الى ركنية.
ومن كرة جميلة من فيليب لام وزع كرة خطيرة وصلت الى رأس كلوزه الذي سدد كرة ارتطمت في الارض ووصلت سهلة بين احضان الحارس روميرو. 
 ومن هفوة دفاعية لمنتخب التانغو ليستغل الفرصة شورليه ويوزع كرة خطيرة وصلت الى قدم اوزيل وارتدت بجوار القائم للحارس روميرو.
وفي الدقيقة 64 تحصل ماكسيرانو على بطاقة صفراء بعد تدخله القوي على قدم كلوزه بعد ان اضاع الكرة، وبعدها بدقيقة نال اللاعب البديل اغويرو الذي دخل المباراة مكان لافيتزي البطاقة الصفراء بعد تدخله القوي على شفاينيشتايغر.
وفي الدقيقة 74 وصلت الكرة الى ميسي الذي تقدم وراوغة الدفاع الالماني وسدد كرة ملتفة من خارج منطقة الجزاء، ولكن كرته مرت بجوار القائم لمرمى الحارس نوير.



 الاشواط الاضافية.. ألمانيا تحرز اللقب

ومع بداية الشوط الاضافي الاول، تقدم الالمان بقوة من خلال تمريرة سحرية من غوتزه لتصل الى شورليه الذي سدد كرة قوية، ولكن الحارس روميرو قال كلمته وابعد الكرة ببراعة بعد مرور دقيقة على البداية.
وفي الدقيقة 97 كاد بالاسيو ان ينهي المباراة لولا تصرفه برعونة امام الحارس نوير، بعد ان استلم كرة جميلة من غاراي ليصبح وحيدا امام الحارس ويسدد الكرة من فوق الحارس تمر بجوار القائم.
واستمر الوضع على حاله الى ان اطلق الحكم صافرة نهاية الشوط الاضافي الاول دون احتساب وقت بدل ضائع.
ومع بداية الشوط الاضافي الثاني، تدخل اغويرو صاحب البطاقة الصفراء بلكمة قوية على وجه اللاعب شفاينيشتايغر الذي نزف دما من اسفل عينه، ولكن الحكم اكتفى باحتساب الخطأ دون طرد اللاعب الارجنتيني.
وفي الدقيقة 113 جاء الفرج في المباراة بعد تقدم شورليه وسط دفاعات التانغو ليوزع كرة جميلة تصل الى غوتزه الوحيد دون رقابة ليروض الكرة بصدره 
ويسددها بقدمه قوية لتعانق الكرة الشباك معلنا عن تقدم الالمان.



ومن تمريرة جميلة من روخو وصلت الى ميسي الذي سدد كرة رأسية قوية ولكن تمر كرته فوق مرمى الحارس نوير، وفي الدقيقة الاخيرة تحصل ميسي على خطأ سددها قوية بعيدة عن المرمى ليضيع حلم اللقب على التانغو، وليطلق بعدها الحكم الايطالي صافرة نهاية المباراة ليتوج الالمان بلقب المونديال وبالنجمة الرابعة. 



 نقطة تحول المباراة
الهدف الذي سجله ماريو غوتزه في منتصف الشوط الثاني الاضافي يعتبر نقطة تحول المباراةن يكفي انه بهذا الهدف تمكن الالمان من حصد النجمة الرابعة لهم في تاريخهم.

افضل لاعب في المباراة.. ماسكيرانو وماريو غوتزه
يعتبر الارجنتيني مسكيرانو نجم المباراة فقد قام بجميع الادواء المرتبطة به بين دعم الهجوم والقيام بالادوار الدفاعية، وايضا غوتزه يعتبر بديلا ناجحا للوف في الاشواط الاضافية حيث انه هدد مرمى التانغو في اكثر من مناسبة. 

هدف البطولة





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليونيل ميسي أفضل لاعب في بطولة كأس العالم ونوير أفضل حارس



نال النجم الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي جائزة أفضل لاعب في البطولة متفوقاً على جميع المنافسين من مولر وروبن وهايميس رودريغيز وحتى مواطنه ماسكيرانو  في اختيار قد يراه الكثيرون جدلياً للغاية ونوعاً من الترضية للنجم الأرجنتيني الكبير .
كما اختير الحارس الألماني مانويل نوير أفضل حارس في البطولة في اختيار مستحق رغم قوة المنافسة مع نافاس حارس كوستاريكا  وأوتشوا حارس المكسيك وروميرو حارس الأرجنتين وهاوارد حارس أمريكا وسواهم.
لقب الهداف ذهب إلى النجم الكولومبي هايميس رودريغيز بستة أهداف دون أي شراكة مع أي أحد حيث لم يستطع  لا مولر ولا ميسي الوصول إلى رقمه .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أرقام تاريخية بعد نهائي ماراكانا



تركت المباراة النهائية لمونديال البرازيل 2014 العديد من الأرقام القياسية إلى جانب ظفر ألمانيا بالنجمة الرابعة وحرمان الأرجنتين من التتويج الثالث.

وفيما يلي استعراض لأبرز الأرقام بعد هذا النهائي المثير:

*تتويج ألمانيا على أرض البرازيل هو الأول لمنتخب أوروبي في القارة الأميركية الجنوبية، والثاني خارج أوروبا بعد تتويج إسبانيا 2010 في جنوب أفريقيا.

*المواجهة بين الطرفين في النهائي هي الثالثة بعد مونديالي 1986 و1990، وهو رقم قياسي، ويليهما في المواجهة بنهائيين اثنين البرازيل وإيطاليا في 1970 و1994.

*تتويج ألمانيا منح أوروبا اللقب الثالث على التوالي في المونديال بعد إيطاليا 2006 وإسبانيا 2010 وهو أمر لم يحدث من قبل في تاريخ المسابقة.

*نهائي البرازيل 2014 هو الثالث على  التوالي الذي لم يحسم في الوقت الأصلي، إذ فازت إيطاليا 2006 بركلات الترجيح، وإسبانيا 2010 بعد التمديد.

*لاعب ألمانيا كريستوف كرامر هو ثاني لاعب في تاريخ المونديال يشارك كأساسي للمرة الأولى في المباراة النهائية، وسبقه إلى ذلك الأرجنتيني غوستافو ديزوتي في نهائي 1990.

*فشل منتخب الأرجنتين في التسديد على المرمى (بين القائمين) لأول مرة في المونديال منذ نهائي عام 1990.

*بهدف ماريو غوتزه رفع منتخب ألمانيا حصيلته من الأهداف في مونديال البرازيل إلى 18 هدفاً وهو الرقم الأعلى منذ حصيلة البرازيل في مونديال 2002.

*الهدف الوحيد في المباراة النهائية رفع عدد الأهداف المسجّلة في المونديال إلى 171 هدفاً، وهو نفس الرقم القياسي الذي سُجّل في مونديال فرنسا 1998.

*عزّز رقم غوتزه رقماً قياسياً آخر، فهو الهدف رقم 32 الذي يسجّله لاعب بديل في مونديال البرازيل.

*منتخب الأرجنتين تأخّر بالنتيجة للمرّة الأولى في المونديال بهدف غوتزه ولحوالي 8 دقائق فقط لكن ذلك كان كافياً لخسارة اللقب.

*تلقّى منتخب الأرجنتين هدفاً للمرّة الأولى في الوقت الإضافي خلال تاريخ المونديال.

*شهد مونديال البرازيل ثماني مباريات بوقت إضافي وهو نفس الرقم القياسي المسجّل في مونديال 1990.

*الهداف التاريخي للمونديال الألماني ميروسلاف كلوزه خاض النهائي الثاني له بعد 2002 أي بعد 12 عاماً، ليشارك الأسطورة بيليه في الرقم الذي حقّقه بالمشاركة في نهائي مونديالي 1958 و1970.

*بلغت نسبة سيطرة الأرجنتين على الكرة 36 % فقط، وهي الأقل لمنتخب التانغو في مباراة واحدة بالمونديال منذ عام 1966.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدافو بطولات كأس العالم عبر التاريخ



قائمة بهدافي بطولات كأس العالم بترتيب البطولات :

العام   اسم الهداف  وجنسيته  عدد الأهداف

1930 جييرمو ستابيل (الأرجنتين) 8
1934 أودريتش نيجيدلي (تشيكوسلوفاكيا) 5
1938 ليونيداس (البرازيل) 8
1950 أديمير (البرازيل) 8
1954 ساندور كوتشيش (المجر) 11
1958 جوست فونتين (فرننسا) 13
1962 
جارينشا (البرازيل) 4
فالنتين ايفانوف (الاتحاد السوفيتي) 4
ليونيل سانشيز (شيلي) 4
فافا (البرازيل) 4
درازن يركوفيتش (يوغوسلافيا) 4
1966 إيزيبيو (البرتغال) 9
1970 جيرد مولر (ألمانيا) 10
1974 جرزيجورز لاتو (بولندا) 7
1978 ماريو كيمبس (الأرجنتين) 6
1982 باولو روسي (إيطاليا) 6
1986 جاري لينكر (إنجلترا) 6
1990 سالفاتوري سكيلاتشي (إيطاليا) 6
1994 
أوليج سالينكو (روسيا) 6
هريستو ستويتشكوف (بلغاريا) 6
1998 دافور سوكر (كرواتيا) 6
2002 رونالدو (البرازيل) 8
2006 ميروسلاف كلوزه (ألمانيا) 5
2010 
توماس مولر (ألمانيا) 5
ديفيد فيا (أسبانيا) 5
ويسلي شنايدر (هولندا) 5
دييجو فورلان (أوروجواي) 5
2014 جيمس رودريجيز (كولومبيا) 6


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أنصار المانشافت يستقبلون أسياد العالم



ما كاد جمهورالمنتخب الألماني يتلقى موعد وصول المانشافت إلى أرض الوطن متوجاً بأغلى ألقاب العالم الكروية إثر تغلبه على الأرجنتين 1-صفر في نهائي مونديال البرازيل، حتى زحفوا بمئات الآلاف اليوم الثلاثاء نحو مطار العاصمة برلين تعبيراً منهم عن شكرهم وامتنانهم لأسياد العالم.



وتوافد أنصار المنتخب نحو بوابة براندنبورغ الشهيرة التي كانت تفصل بين الألمانيتين منذ ساعات الصباح الأولى ومنهم من أمضى الليلة هناك لكي يتمكن من حجز أماكن جيدة لرؤية أبطالهم، واستعداداً لاستقبال كبير يليق بمستوى الحدث.



في تمام الساعة العاشرة و10 دقائق بالتوقيت المحلي (08.10 بتوقيت غرينيتش) علت صرخات مئات من الأشخاص الذين تجمهروا على إحدى شرفات المطار، لدى هبوط الطائرة التابعة للشركة الوطنية لوفتهانزا في مطار تيغيل في برلين مرحبين بالأبطال، مما استدعى قبطان الطائرة فتح النافذة الأمامية ملوحاً بالعالم الألماني لهم ولعدد من الصحفيين الذين كانوا بانتظارهم في أرض المطار، ليطل عليهم بعد ذلك قائد المانشافت فيليب لام حاملاً كأس العالم، ثم تبعه باستيان شفاينشتايغر وهو يلف العلم الألماني حوله ثم توالى اللاعبون الآخرون الذين ارتدوا ملابس رياضية، ثم المدرب يواكيم لوف.



وبعد الوصول إلى مطار برلين والتقاط الصور التذكارية، استقل لاعبو المنتخب الألماني باصاً يقلهم نحو بوابة براندنبورغ للاحتفال وسط أنصارهم حيث سيتسقبلهم عمدة برلين كلاوس فوفيرايت.
وأعرب برند هاسه سائق احدى الحافلات في برلين عن سعادته المطلقة وقال "إنه حدث تاريخي. آخر فوز بكأس العالم لألمانيا يعود إلى عام 1990، وهذه الفرصة لا نحصل عليها كل يوم. دائماً ما يعود المنتخب عن طريق فرانكفورت، أما اليوم فإن الطائرة ستحط في برلين" مشيراً إلى أنه تابع مباريات منتخب بلاده على جهاز الراديو خلال عمله.
أما ليديا لامبا (28 عاماً) والتي تعمل في شركة اعلانات في برلين فقالت "على مدى أربعة أسابيع، جعلني المنتخب أعيش أحاسيس رائعة، وهذه طريقتي لكي أشكرهم جميعاً".
وتقول كريستين فيلغينتريف الأستاذة البالغة من العمر 53 عاماً "الأجواء رائعة كما كانت الحال عند سقوط جدار برلين". واجتازت فيلغينتريف مسافة 630 كلم من مدينة اخن في الغرب الألماني لتنضم إلى أشقائها واولادها في برلين للاحتفال بهذا النصر.
وتابعت "كان الحلم يتمثل بالفوز في مونديال 2006 عندما احتضنا كأس العالم، لكن الفوز في البرازيل يبقى رائعاً أيضاً".
وأحرز المانشافت لقبه العالمي الرابع بعد أعوام 1954 و1974 و1990، لتعادل رقم إيطاليا الفائزة باللقب أعوام 1934 و1938 و1982 و2006، أما الرقم القياسي المطلق بحوزة البرازيل المتوجة خمس مرات أعوام 1958 و1962 و1970 و1994 و2002.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أجمل خمسة أهداف في مونديال البرازيل





*

----------

